# 1st m/c January, 2nd m/c May, still trying for 3rd BFP



## MrsNJR

Well the title says it all really. Had my first m/c in January, first pregnancy, and a bolt out of the blue when things went wrong, just never entertained the thought that we would have any problems having our family.

Got BFP again in April, and then m/c again May. So both times had got to around 8 weeks before things went wrong.

Since May we have been trying each month, I know my cycle inside out, I can tell exactly when I ovulate each month. And clearly I'm right in saying I know this, as the last 2 times I was pregnant virtually the first month we "tried".

So since last m/c as I say we have continued to try each month, with no luck. I know it's not that long between May and now, but when over all we are talking nearly a year into this process and still no positive news it seems an awful long time.

When I got my 2nd BFP again I never dreamed things could go wrong again, had just put the first time down to bad luck, so again was a huge shock when things went wrong again. Being pregnant that second time had meant I'd have been pregnant, and past the 12 week mark by the time my original due date came round, which in some way made it feel better. Unfortunately I didn't get that far. 

So after 2nd m/c my next "aim" was to at least BE pregnant again by the time my original due date came round, thought it would make it easier in some way. But again, that was not to be. The date passed, 8th September, and the very next day I got my AF, meaning ANOTHER month had come and gone with no success.

So, that is where I'm at. Still trying. I ovulated yesterday and we've done everything we can do again, and are in the dreaded 2 week wait to see if we've done the trick this time.

Im not sure why I'm posting, not really asking anything, just getting my story down I guess. 

I wish u all the best of luck in your quests, after all we r all here for the same reasons! Fingers crossed for a lucky month.


----------



## Native_gurl

I will pray for you :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi mrsNJR. sorry for what you're going through. My story is very similar - mc in Jan at 8 weeks and again in may at 11 weeks. With both BFPs we succeeded first time TTC and then had a very long 4 months before getting my next bfp last week. All I wanted was to get my third bfp before my first due date (which was 27 Aug) but like you I got AF instead!! But the good news is that I got my bfp a few weeks after my first due date and I'm really hoping you're going to as well. I know four months isn't very long but it felt like years to me :(

I will be checking back to see how you get on. Xx


----------



## MrsNJR

Thank u both for ur replies. I posted this a few days ago and watched it move lower and lower down the page with no replies... So really cheered me up to see ur replies!

Mannymoo ur dates and past experiences r so closely matched to mine. I'm so pleased to hear u have had ur good news, and fingers crossed it could be my lucky month too!

I know what u mean abt it feeling like forever, it seems such a long time for me too. And I can't help but think what I "should" be doing now... I "should" not have gone back to work this September (I work in a college), and then once I'd got my 2nd BFP I "should" be finishing at Christmas. And now if I'm LUCKY I'll be working till nearly NEXT summer holidays...

Do u mind me asking how old u r? I'm 30, and I can't help but think abt wanting more than one child, and how long THIS is taking, let alone how long it might take to have more. I know 30s not old, but its not young either.

Well, keep fingers crossed, I'll keep u posted, and lots and lots of luck to u, and I'll be keeping track of where u r up to also. Do u know when they r gonna see u/scan etc? 
Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm 34 so the body clock thing definitly concerns me. And we would love 3 children if we can. 

Its horrible how we plan our lives around our BFPs and then it all falls to pieces. With our first one, we made plans to go see dh's parents in Oz for Christmas because we were supposed to have 4 month old. Then that fell to pieces. Then the in laws were coming to visit us for Christmas when we were supposed to have a one month old. Now I'm just hoping to still be baking this little bun by christmas time. It sure is a roller coaster ride!

Did you get to the bottom of why your mcs happened? And will you do anything different with your next bfp? My doc says ours were just bad luck but I'm taking prog and baby aspirin anyway.

Well our dates are so similar that I have a lot of faith that this will be your cycle too :)


----------



## MrsNJR

In terms of why things went wrong for me we don't really know. The first pregnancy I had terrible abdominal pains at around 6 weeks. They were concerned about ectopic and scanned me, found the sac in the right place but at six weeks couldn't see much more. But we were reassured that it looked normal, the treated me for a UTI and wanted to see me 2 weeks later for a follow up scan when they would hopefully see more development.

2 weeks later we went for the scan and were told that the sac was still there, still growing and measuring the right size, but there was nothing growing inside it. No fetal pole, no yolk sac. Just an empty gestational sac - a blighted ovum. 

The way they explained to me was that at the point where the cells divide into two distinct bunches, one to become the sac and one to become the embryo - something has gone wrong which meant the embryo part was not developing any more, but my body had not realised this yet and hence the sac continued to grow with nothing in there. 

I had an evacuation in theatre 2 days later. We were told just bad luck, no reason why it should happen again, and really felt very reassured by that.


My second pregnancy things were different altogether. I was 5 weeks pregnant when I got a nasty tummy bug - no vomiting, just lots and lots from the other end, very loose, very frequent. This went on for 5 solid (no pun intended!) days, in which time I'd seen the GP and spoken to her on the phone. She was not too worried about me, I was keeping really well hydrated and making sure I was eating even though I didn't feel like it at all. Had a feel of my tummy and no problems, blood pressure etc all fine. So was just waiting to shake off the tummy bug. 

One the fifth day my tummy settled down, and on the 6th day I started bleeding. Went to EPAU who did my bloods that night and booked me in for a scan 2 days later. The next day the bleeding was like nothing on Earth - and when I went to the loo I had an absolutely hysterical moment when I saw on the loo roll what I am convinced was the pregnancy tissue.

Another day later I rang the hospital to say I didn't need to come for the scan they'd booked me as I knew I'd lost it, but they encouraged me to go along anyway. So I lay there knowing that they weren't going to find anything.... Only to be shown a little gestational sac on the screen! With a yolk sac (which we'd not had last time) but a little smaller than it should be. I was floored. I was just so sure it was over, but there it was on the screen. 

Maybe I was carrying twins and I'd passed one and this was the second? Maybe what I saw was just clots and not tissue? I'll never know.

But bittersweet news on this day, coz although we saw this sac on the screen, my repeat bloods that night showed that my HCG was falling, which can really only mean one thing can't it? So we were told I was losing, even if it was not actually over yet. 

Anyway, days and days of repeat bloods and scans, I can't tell you how many times, resulted in the inevitable - my bloods kept falling, and the scans kept showing that what was there was getting smaller and smaller until eventually they just said they didn't need me to go anymore and to wait for my next period to come.

Again, I was told it was bad luck, it's "fairly" common to have 2 losses and then most people have success the next time etc. I was comforted by the fact that we'd got a "little" further development wise because we'd seen this yolk sac, which we didn't even have that first time. If the exact same scenario had happened again I'd have then been worried that we were always going to have the same problem, where as I can sort of believe that these 2 thigns could be unrelated. And we were told they don't investigate until you have had 3 losses.

So just before I went back to work after the second miscarriage I went to see my GP. Couldn't see the lady I usually see and got booked with a man instead, who I have to say was lovely with me. I was basically asking him to consider doing just something - a baseline blood test, a chromosome test - just something to make me feel like we had a better idea what was going on. 

He was very against it - and just reitterated the party line that they won't investigate until after three losses. But he did make me see things a little differently. 

He asked me why I believe my miscarriaged happened. I said that I think it probably meant that something was wrong with that particular embryo, and that natures selection process means that these embryos are lost to ensure that babies are healthy. And he agreed - he said that a chromosomal mis-match between that particular sperm and egg combination probably meant it just wasn't a viable match - which I can also understand.

But one of the things I asked about was aspirin and progesterone. He said there is no harm in taking the aspirin - he personally woudn't because he said that the "sticky blood" problems that this can help with usually only affects a woman who's had one baby already, and is on a subsequent pregnancy. But he said take it if it will make you feel better - which I am!!

But in terms of prog - he said that progesterone helps to support early pregnancy - which I knew. So then he said, given what I said I believed about why my miscarriages had happened, that I thought something was probably wrong, did I think it was neccessarily a good idea to support those pregnancies? Which put like that I think my answer has to be no, I don't know that we should. Because wouldn't that be overriding this natural process? 

I know that is all a bit deep - but in essence I agreed with it! So I am NOT on progesterone. However despite what I've just said - another part of me thinks but what if there WASN'T a problem with those embryos, and they just needed that extra support? God - who knows? 


What about you? Have you any knowledge of why your losses happened? Did they allow you to have any investigations done? And when do they plan to see you this time around? I was told to ring the EPAU myself once I am pregnant again and they'll just arrange me an early scan without going through the GP because of my history. Do you have an EPAU at your local trust?

Sorry, a million questions! xx


----------



## bazzb

so sorry to hear about your losses you will be in my prayers!

I had a MMC last Monday, i was supposed to be 11 wwek 3 days but the baby was measuring at 6 week 4 days. At 6 weeks 3 days I had a scan and there was a HB of 120 so the baby must have died the day after my scan.

I cannot wait to get back to TTC. GL to you :)


----------



## MrsNJR

Ah Bazzb - so sorry for your own loss, and thank you for your kind wishes. It's just so so sad isn't it? And it hits you out of no-where. None of us think it's gonna happen to us, and then BAM, it bursts into your life and takes over everything for a while. It does get easier - in terms of accepting your loss. But then as Mannymoo and I are proof of, TTC again kind of takes over where the grief left off... it's a rollercoaster ride, that's for sure. Hope you have lots of support at home xx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Bazzb for your loss too. Nothing can prepare you for when you go in for your scan expecting to see your beautiful little one, only to be told there is no heart beat :( I'm glad to hear your ready to try again soon. For DH and I, we wanted to start trying immediately too but I know for some people they prefer to take some time out. I hope the next time around is more successful for you.

MrsNJR, thanks for sharing your story. I'm sorry for what you've been through. As you say, it really is one massive rollercoaster! Our stories are even more similar than I though...

With my first pregnancy, I should have known something was wrong from the start because my HCG didn't double during my first lot of Betas but then started doubling after that. I had a very early scan at 5 weeks and they found the sac in the right place which was a huge relief. DH and I then went to Oz for Christmas and the day we came back, I started spotting. I managed to get an emergency appointment with a gynae (not my normal one) who took one looks and said "this hasn't worked. You'll have to try again". I was like WTF???? Turns out mine was also a blighted ovum. I was gutted to see a perfect little sac with nothing in it. I made an appointment with my regular gynae for a week later but ended up having a natural mc a few days before. The sac was still perfect when I passed it. 

So my cycle was a bit warped for the next month so although we were trying, I didn't think it would happen for a little while. In early March, we went skiing in France and AF had been due the day we left South Africa. I had absolutely no sign of being pregnant yet AF didn't show up. I tested every day even though I was convinced I wasn't pregnant. I thought my cycle was just being odd. We enjoyed many glasses of red wine and weiss beer until one morning half way through the trip when I went to POAS and it was positive! I was mortified that I had been having such a big party while on holiday. As soon as I got home I went for blood work and my hcg was great - 3300 but my progesterone was very low. He was also concerned because you should see something on an internal ultrasound from when your levels are 2000 but we still couldn't see anything at 3300. I also had sharp pains on my right side so was immediately but on watch for ectopic. That weekend I convinced myself that my tube was going to burst and made DH take me to the ER. My gynae (bless him) came in on a Saturday to give me an emergency scan and we were delighted to see the sac in the right place with a fetal pole and all :)

He also thought he saw a cyst which explained the pains as well as the low progesterone so he prescribe a supplement. I had spotting from week 5 through to week 11 because of the low progesterone but everything else seemed fine. I had a scan every 2 weeks and we had 2 amazing scans with perfect heartbeat and a real little baby growing. By week 10, we were sure that this was it and all would be fine so we started telling some close friends. Unfortunately during week 11, my brown spotting turned red so I went in for another emergency scan only to discover the little heartbeat had stopped. It was so devastating. DH and I just cried for hours and hours. That night I took cytotec and the whole mc was over within an hour :(

So like you, I'v had one blighted ovum and one that was developing normally. My dr says that because they were so different, it is unlikely that they are connected which gives me a bit of hope for this time around.

I live in South Africa where we are lucky in that you can get amazing medical care and a scan every week if you want, but unlucky in that you have to pay for it. Because there are no ground rules for testing, my dr did some basic blood testing and everything came back as normal. He said they only test for about 5 of potentially hundreds of blood clotting disorders so prescribed baby aspirin as a precaution. 

I completely agree that taking progesterone to sustain an pregnancy that will inevitably end anyway seems crazy. However, with the cyst last time, it seemed the right thing to do. My progesterone was normal this time around but again he said to just take it as a precaution so thats what I'm doing and its making me moody as all hell!!!

I've got my first appointment next friday (5th) when I will be just over 6 weeks so I'm just hoping and praying all will be perfect. I'm on another thread with a few other ladies that are all pregnant/TTC third time around and its sounds like most of their EPUs have been fantastic in offering early scans and extra support so hopefully you will get the same treatment too. One lady is having a scan every week at her unit!!

Thanks for sharing your story, and for listening to mine. I really do find that talking (writing) about it all is a great for healing and hearing other people's stories make me feel so much less alone so thank you!

And just to finish off, I had a lovely morning because I've been saving my last digital test for today as its three weeks exactly since ovulation and my test was spot on showing 3+ weeks :)

Still keeping faith that you will get your BFP this cycle. When is AF due and when are you testing? Are you a POAS-aholic like me? This cycle I made it to 11dpo before testing which is my longest ever. I normally start on 9 dpo!

xx


----------



## bazzb

Manny moo I will keep you in my prayers!!! 

I have a question, how would I know I'd my progesterone is low. My doc did not mention it and I had a lot of bloods taken. He said my mc was probably chromosonal. Just wondering though if maybe it was low progesterone. 
Thanks for your help :)


----------



## bazzb

Also forgot to mention I had blood taken right around when I conceived to check my hormones because I have irregular periods and that all came back normal


----------



## xoxo4angel

I am so sorry for your losses. I know how disheartening it is to go through all of this...the thoughts of how can I be so unlucky! I like seeing ladies like Mannymoo though, really gives me hope! I am on my first cycle after my d&c and am already feeling the worry and the what-if's! I have to believe we will get our rainbows though...Fx for you!

Bazzb. If they checked your hormones when you conceived, then that should have included your progesterone levels. Can you phone your Dr and ask if they did? 

:dust:


----------



## mannymoo

Bazzb when they do your first beta test, they normally test your progesterone levels at the same time. They will probably only test it once as it should stay pretty consistent if the pregnancy is progressing normally and they may only mention the results if it is cause for concern. Your doctor should have the details on file so I'm sure if you gave them a call they would be able to assist. xx


----------



## mannymoo

xoxo4angel - good luck with TTC this cycle. I've seen lots of ladies on this site get their BFPs first cycle after D&C so it is a very real possibility. Keep us posted on what happens with you.

bazzb - I missed your latest post. I'm sure they would have tested your progesterone when you conceived then. A lot of doctors do a prog test to confirm that OV actually took place and if your level was normal then, there should have been no cause for concern.


----------



## bazzb

Thank you!
I will ask next time I come in
My clinic is so busy if I call I rarely get a call back
I went in because of spotting at 5 weeks also and they took my blood then and said all was good. I'm just very worried and right now I'm still feeling like the miscsrriage was my fault


----------



## mannymoo

Aww hun its not your fault at all. There is nothing we can do to stop them from happening. Its just one of those things. We can do everything perfectly and still lose babies. Its just not fair when you see people who drink, smoke and take drugs through pregnancies. Please don't blame yourself. xx


----------



## bazzb

thanks hun
Im sure I will feel better soon

I have been bleeding since LAST Tuedsday and now it is spotting, is this normal?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I second Mannymoo! My RE said at some point we all feel that way, but there really isn't anything we did that would contribute to mc those first few weeks. I thought the wine I had caused my first mc and she assured me it would take nearly alcohol poisoning to cause it! 

And thanks Mannymoo...CD9 today. Going tomorrow to scan for follicles. RE is "holding our hand" to make sure we don't miss O! I'm excited and nervous...starting doubting if I'll ever O again!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi xoxo4angel. I have my fingers crossed for u, hope u get some good news very soon. As u say its nice to see the positive stories isn't it? Gives us all some hope.

Bazzb - please don't beat ur self up over things. I know we all feel at some point that its our fault somehow, but in fact deep down I think we all know its not anything we have done wrong. Doesn't stop us thinking it though. :nope:

Just the other say I snapped at my hubby when he said "u just need to stop getting to wound up over it all and putting so much pressure on us both". I replied something along the lines of "pressure? I'll tell YOU about pressure. I'm the one who's under bloody pressure, it's MY body that keeps letting us down not yours!" Not always how I feel, but right that moment I certainly felt that!

Manny moo - I can't believe how alike our stories, dates etc are. A bit spooky! Thank u for sharing all of that, as u say I think it does help to write things down, but also to read about other people's tales and know that someone else in the world knows how u feel. :flower:

AF is due on Sunday 7th. I'll prob test from about the 3rd... If I last that long! I do have a positive feeling this month.... Watch this space!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsNJR- I love that you've said this, "I'm the one who's under bloody pressure, it's MY body that keeps letting us down not yours." I could not have said it better! That is exactly how I feel! In the meantime, fx for you. Wishing you a speedy 2ww! 

Cheers to October :dust:


----------



## MrsNJR

Xoxo4angel - funny how we all think/ feel the same things

Deffo fingers crossed for October - for all of us. How did u go with the follicle scan?


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsNJR hope the two week wait is going along well for you! 

My scan went really well thanks...I am officially amazed by science! Based on the size of my follies and blood work Dr said, "You'll get your positive OPK on Saturday and need to start DTD Sunday! Also DTD Monday to be safe." Took the guesswork right out of it. She was spot on (OPK and CBEFM are both +ve today). I hit panic button after seeing them b/c everything I've read says BD DAY of +ve, but DH has taken Dr quite literally and says we have to wait! Ugh is it tomorrow yet? On the bright side, I'll be joining you in the TWW! 

How many DPO are you now? Are you a bit anxious?


----------



## MrsNJR

It's all so bloody clever isn't it? Well it sounds like u have a firm plan for this month which must mean your chances r good - as u say its taken the guess workout of it (and the spontaneity, romance etc.... Lol, yeah right, as if there is ANY of that anyway when u r TTC!)

AFM - I'm 7 DPO today. I'd be due on next Sunday, gonna test on Wednesday AM and the take it from there... Prob test each day after that regardless of outcome, lol. 

2 weeks sure takes a long time when u r waiting for something so important doesn't it!


----------



## xoxo4angel

It is! Romance and spontaneity...those are foreign words in my house (at least for a few days!) :haha: 

TWW= true limbo! At 7DPO, you are half way there! I'd poas from 10dpo on as well...what if you are a lucky one who gets to see your bfp early, couldn't hurt! I'm not a fan of wishing time away, but I hope this week is eventful, full of distractions and brings good news! Wednesday is going to be here before you know it! Fx for us both! 
:dust:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi LAdies - hope you're all well. Mrs NJR - are you still testing tomorrow? Fingers are very tightly crossed for your BFP! Let us know how you get on!
xoxo4angel - it really is amazing that they can tell you when you're going to Ov! I hope this is a super-speedy 2WW for you!

FMS - I've been freaking out because I had sore boobs and they the pain just vanished yesterday. I also keep getting short sharp pains in my uterus area that last for only a second but it still makes me so scared. I just wish I had some stronger symptoms to reassure me that everything was going to be fine :( Friday can't come soon enough for me.

Take it easy everyone. xx


----------



## bazzb

good luck on friday :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Manny. Everything is alright I'm sure...ligaments and your uterus are shifting around in your body so the aches and pains are going to happen. I certainly don't mind wishing Friday would come on quickly for not just your sake, but MrsNJR (end of TWW + BFP) and me (one week of 2ww almost down)! Please let us know how things are going...and don't think too much about the reverse symptom spotting (think I just made that phrase up, should it be vanishing symptom spotting?). FX and sending positive thoughts your way!

BazzB...hope your spotting has let up. Our cycles post mc can take awhile to get back to normal, if they even do that!

MrsNJR. You are one day closer! Any symptoms at 9dpo? Fx for your BFP tomorrow morning!


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Manny. Everything is alright I'm sure...ligaments and your uterus are shifting around in your body so the aches and pains are going to happen. I certainly don't mind wishing Friday would come on quickly for not just your sake, but MrsNJR (end of TWW + BFP) and me (one week of 2ww almost down)! Please let us know how things are going...and don't think too much about the reverse symptom spotting (think I just made that phrase up, should it be vanishing symptom spotting?). FX and sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> BazzB...hope your spotting has let up. Our cycles post mc can take awhile to get back to normal, if they even do that!
> 
> MrsNJR. You are one day closer! Any symptoms at 9dpo? Fx for your BFP tomorrow morning!

Thanks, it is almsot gone now FX is is by tomorrow :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

BazzB, where are you in your cycle or is this still from your mc? Certainly Fx for your spotting to end!


----------



## bazzb

this is still from the MC, it started the evening of the 17th 
its pretty much non existant today though so I guess thats good.

I have a scan tomorrow to make sure Im not retaining any tissue.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good luck tomorrow Bazz! Fx you get the all clear!


----------



## bazzb

thanks I hope so too :)


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for tomorrow Bazzb. Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## bazzb

I definatly will

Not sure what Id do without you guys! thanks for listening:hugs:


----------



## MrsNJR

Ooh ladies, ladies, ladies!

What a week for us all. Yes I still plan to test in the morning. Was so tempted to test today but other half managed to convince me not to. So AF due Sunday, maybe tomorrow is a bit early, but I can't wait any longer!

Bazzb - hope all goes well with ur scan. If its all been passed then at least u know where u r at, and can start your recovery emotionally. And if its not all gone, don't be too scared. I went to theatre for an evacuation with my 1st m/c. Having never been to theatre before, never had anesthetic etc I was pretty worried. But it honestly was a breeze - much more an emotional kind of hard than physical, if u know what I mean. I'm sure it won't come to that, but if it does hopefully this will make u feel a little better about it.

Ooh Mannymoo - I so feel for u. I know that worry about "is something wrong?" I am sure things will be ok, the pains as Baazb said can be very very normal. I know that u won't feel reassured until u have been seen on Friday, and I will be thinking of u until then :hugs:

AFM in terms of symptoms (and I've tried really hard NOT to over think this) but on Sunday my back was aching (but I was baking so put this down to leaning over icing cupcakes!). Then yesterday at work I had a real strong nausea, only for about 10 mins... And today quite a bit of CM..... And tender boobs. So whether all of this is positive signs, or just hormones due to impending AF - who knows??

Thank u all for ur kind thoughts, and I promise to log on tomorrow with an update! What a lovely little thread this has turned in to xxxx


----------



## MrsNJR

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's a :bfp: !!!!!:happydance:

But also :cry: and :nope: and :wacko: lol. Dunno what to feel. Very very happy of course but a real mix of scared, worried, nervous AND happy!

Thank u all for your support this far x


----------



## mannymoo

Woooohoooo!!!! MrsNJR - amazing news! I really really hope this is your perfect little rainbow baby! Very weird how similar our cycles and situations have been?!? H&h 9 months... Xxx

Bazz thinking of you for your scan today. Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wohoo: Congrats! I can only imagine the range of emotions you are feeling!! 

MrsNJR and Manny send some of that baby dust my way :baby:...fx for a H&H 9 months for both of you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Ahhh xoxo4Angel - sending all my baby dust to you and BaxxB for your BFPs very soon. x


----------



## bazzb

MrsNJR said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's a :bfp: !!!!!:happydance:
> 
> But also :cry: and :nope: and :wacko: lol. Dunno what to feel. Very very happy of course but a real mix of scared, worried, nervous AND happy!
> 
> Thank u all for your support this far x

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
hope this is your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz how was your scan? All good to start TTCing again?


----------



## bazzb

Scan isnt until 530 today( 3 more hours). I dont know if the tech will tell me anything but I will try and see the screen lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Doesn't it feel like we rush to wait? Hope you get your answers soon Bazz!

Mannymoo. Fx for your scan on Friday! Let us know how it goes.

MrsNJR what's next? Do you go for early blood work and scans? 

I'm so excited for you guys! The FS has me coming in next Wed (my 10dpo) to test! We wouldn't normally test so early, but DH leaves on a trip on the 12th. I dont even know if hcg can show that early in bloods...No worries either way.


----------



## mannymoo

Are you in the states? I presumed you were uk. I'm off to bed now but look forward to an update in the morning. Xx


----------



## bazzb

Im in Canada actually :)


----------



## bazzb

Back from the scan,she didn't tell me anything(which I was expecting)
My doc said they will call in a day or two if there is an issue fx I don't get a call!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> Back from the scan,she didn't tell me anything(which I was expecting)
> My doc said they will call in a day or two if there is an issue fx I don't get a call!!

No news is good news! Fx! Did you get the go-ahead for ttc?


----------



## bazzb

I didn't see a doc at all
The scan place is in a separate clinic than my dOc
My doc did dSy last week once I keep a period I am good to go :)


----------



## MrsNJR

Thanks everyone for ur good wishes, it's really not sunk in at all yet. Was at work yesterday and just in a world of my own! 

Mannymoo how r u feeling now? Fingers crossed for Friday xxx

Xoxo4angel I would have thought a blood test at 10dpo would be more accurate than a urine dip stick. And my urine test I did yesterday was at 10dpo, and showed a positive. So I would have thought they should deffo know from a blood test at same point... Everything crossed!!

Bazzb - shame u have not come away with the answers u wanted. Hope u get AF soon so u know where u r at. My 1st m/c it took 7 weeks for 1st period to come. After 2nd m/c was much quicker, just a couple of weeks. Hope its not too long 4 u xx

xoxo4angel - what next for me? My plan is to do another test at weekend, a clear blue with weeks indicator so that I can do another in a week and reassure myself that my levels r going up when the weeks indicator goes up. After I've tested again at weekend ill phone the early pregnancy unit and see what their plan for me is. I'd hope they'd get me in fairly soon for bloods, and they'll repeat them 48 hrs later to check they've doubled, and then book me for a scan in a couple of weeks time when we can hopefully see something. I've never actually seen a baby on a scan, just sacs, so I sort of don't want to go too early and see the same again, coz I won't actually be reassured by that, do u know what I mean? We have a weeks holiday from work in a couple of weeks (ill be 7 going on 8 weeks by then) so I'm gonna ask if they can book me for that week, so no one needs to know about it. With the time I've had off work this year with 2 m/c, everyone knows we r trying, so the minute I have to make excuses to leave early everyone will straight away assume I'm pregnant, and I really want to keep this to myself until I'm a bit more reassured everything is ok. 

I think we r just gonna keep completely to ourselves until we've seen a good scan, and then tell parents etc when there is something really positive to tell them. Twice now I've told them I'm p/g then within a week been poorly, and a week later I've miscarried. I'd just love to be able to tell them this time that I'm p/g and everything is ok!!


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz I agree that no news is good news so lets hope. I was also told to wait 1 cycle before trying again but we went ahead and tried anyway. Didn't work for us. After my first MC, I ovulated a week later than normal and AF showed up a week later too. After my second MC, I didn't ovulate at all but AF showed up exactly 4 weeks after. Hoping you don't have to wait too long at all.

xoxo4angel - I think there is a good chance of a blood test being positive at 10dpo but if it isn't, it could be too early still so don't lose hope. With my second preg I only got a bfp at around 16dpo so a blood test definitely wouldn't have been positive at 10dpo. Oooo - that is so exciting and just around the corner.

MrsNJR - it really is such an exciting, nerve-wracking time. Isn't it! But stay positive that all will be fine. I have pretty much POAS every day (see pic below) to make sure I wasn't imagining it! I'm sure your EPU will get you in for blood work and if you explain your history, I'm sure they will offer you an early scan to put your mind at ease. One thing though - I read loads of stories last week about ladies not getting their desired results on the CB digi conception predictors so don't get despondent if the result isn't what you want. Keep us posted!

FMS - feeling a bit better because I had really bad nausea almost all day yesterday. I never thought I would actually WANT morning sickness but it is quite reassuring. Hoping it comes back again today. Appointment is at 12:15 tomorrow so I'll let you all know how it goes. Very nervous and excited at the same and sad that DH is away on business this week :(

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0497.JPG
File size: 129 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies for your information regarding labs on 10dpo. Traditionally I'm an optimist, but recent events have made me a bit pessimistic (aren't we all). I would love to get a BFP on the 10th! Either way, I'll proceed to poas (much like Manny...I like the pic) until AF shows :af: or the test lines get darker! 

Mannymoo-women with our experiences are the only one's who can appreciate the first trimester symptoms! I say bring on the nausea, sore bbs, sleepiness...means peanut is growing! Fx for tomorrow!

MrsNJR-I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes the scans too early can give you just enough information to foster panic...was the sac big enough, did you see a fetal pole, was the bright ring around the uterus. I like your approach, I'll wait until you can show me the baby! I know this will work out...fx for you. And I think waiting to tell everyone is sweet. It's the greatest secret a man and woman can share! :hugs:


----------



## MrsNJR

Mannymoo I love the pic!! U really r an addict, lol xx

Xoxo4angel - keeping everything crossed. They say things come in 3s, so manny, then me... U could be our third! Hope so x

Know what u both mean abt symptoms, I dunno if I really am, but I keep thinking I'm nauseous... And what I'm deffo not imagining is my sore boobs!! 

So Mannymoo, tomorrow! Will be great once u have been seen and can come away reassured. Good luck and I'll be watching for an update xxx


----------



## bazzb

good luck mannymoo at your scan tomorrow!

Xoxnangel- i will be praying for your BFP :)

MRSNJR- I use to think I was imaging them too but im sure they are real :) who else beides us would get excited about being sick lol!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - thanks for all the wishes! I'm pleased to report that scan went very well and my little bean looks happy and healthy. Heart was beating at 176bpm (which I thought sounded a bit high but doctor was happy with it. I'm very far from being out of the woods but pleased that for now, things look good. My next scan is in 10 days so hopefully we will see a growing little bean.

Hope you are all doing well and TGIF!!
xx


----------



## bazzb

I am so happy for you!!!!!!! :)
My heart rate was 120 At 6 week 3 days and I think that was low so your great:):)


----------



## MrsNJR

Manny manny manny mannymoooooooo! I am so excited for u, that is amazing news. U must feel so happy :) 

I know what u mean abt not out of woods, but such a huge positive step - a heartbeat!

Xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wohoo: Oh Mannymoo! Such good news! How promising of a heartbeat! Does it feel like you are in a constant two week wait, only this round it's 10 days(smile)? Praying for the best for you, for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I POAS tonight as last week I had a blazing positive, i got the below result! its getting lighter :) so excited.


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Bazz! Hopefully only a few more days and it will all be gone. Waiting for the BFN is just the worst of all the waiting! Hopefully AF will come soon and then you can get back to it!

Angel how are you feeling? Remind me when your blood test is again?

MrsNJR how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey everyone - hope u all ok

Bazzb - sounds good that your lines are getting lighter. I never did any tests after my losses, I couldn't face seeing a test that still said I was pregnant - you know what I mean? But I can see that it is a positive thing if it's reassuring you that your levels are returning to normal. Hopefully AF will show up sooner rather than later and let you move forward with things a little. :hugs:

Manny - I am still getting my head around you seeing a heart beat at 6 weeks - that is only a couple of weeks off for me.... It would make my YEAR if I get to see the same thing 2 weeks from now. In fact, it might actually make my life. lol

Angel - any symptom spotting going on round your way??

Manny at the moment I don't think my :bfp: has really sank in - but already the little white lies and covering my tracks has begun as we try to keep this secret for a little while... The last 2 times I was pregnant I'd become scarily good at letting the lies trip off my tongue... "oh no I'm not drinking tonight coz I drank FAR too much last night and I'm still hung over..." "I'll be a hour late for work tomorrow coz I need a repeat prescription for my inhaler and coz I've not seen the nurse in over a year they want me to have a quick asthma check before they give me another inhaler..." ha ha. So last night we went to my sisters for a Chinese - her house is in walking distance of ours, but the chinese isn't, so I said we'd get the food on the way, so I had an excuse to have my car, and therefore not drink. So then I came up with "no - I'm not having any wine tonight, I'm back on slimming world, so if I'm having a takeaway I can't have wine too or I'll go over my syns..." I even ordered a main course that my sister (who has done slimming world with me before in the past) would believe was a low-syn meal.... I think my hubby worries at how easily I spin these little lies.... and how everyone believes me!! 

I've not had much in the way of nausea the last day or two, but do feel woozy from time to time, and my boobs - there is no denying that they are sore! Especially when I take my bra off at night - I almost have to hold my boobs and ease them into their natural position, coz the movement once I take my bra off is so uncomfortable!! lol.

Did my 1st clear blue yesterday and got a lovely "pregnant" on the screen, it said 2-3 weeks. So it will be reassuring to see that hopefully go on a week if I repeat next weekend. In the mean time I'll do another of the normal, non-digi type in a couple of days so I don't have withdrawal symptoms from not POAS!!

Well -hubby is taking me out for dinner tonight - it's kind of a tentative celebration of our pregnancy... and I'm having a desert! And I'm NOT worrying about what slimming world think of it :haha:

Manny - how are you feeling at the mo? 

xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies!

Bazz-I have to say watching the hpt get fainter and fainter was bitter sweet. Things are certainly moving in a good direction for you.

Manny-love the ticker showing baby is the size of a pea! Hope you are feeling well.

MrsNJR-sore boobs are very welcome means those hormones are rising! I was the same way at the end of the day when removing my bra! Lol. DH used to feel bad for me.

I have bloods drawn on Wednesday, 10dpo. I'm guessing they should find some trace of HcG at that point if I am pg. I don't have any symptoms yet though...at 7dpo I was hoping for a hint of something! (TMI alert) I had a smidge of pink/brown after using the bathroom this morning, but I sometimes get premenstral spotting. I just dont know! I do prod at my boobs (just checking for change) and DH says I'm going to make them sore if I don't let up! Haha!


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies!
I've been away all weekend as its thanks giving here:)
I have a question
My bleeding started 3 weeks ago but every now and then when I wipe I still have some brown discharge is this normal?? It sometimes stops for a day then returns its not heavy at all and I have no pain

Thanks ladies, hope you all had a great weekend and are doing well!:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Thanksgiving Bazz! I don't know what the spotting is for sure, but if memory serves me my Dr said until my hcg was back to 0, then I could expect spotting. Can you call and talk with a nurse? Has your HPT moved on to negative?


----------



## ElizabethA.

MrsNJR said:


> Well the title says it all really. Had my first m/c in January, first pregnancy, and a bolt out of the blue when things went wrong, just never entertained the thought that we would have any problems having our family.
> 
> Got BFP again in April, and then m/c again May. So both times had got to around 8 weeks before things went wrong.
> 
> Since May we have been trying each month, I know my cycle inside out, I can tell exactly when I ovulate each month. And clearly I'm right in saying I know this, as the last 2 times I was pregnant virtually the first month we "tried".
> 
> So since last m/c as I say we have continued to try each month, with no luck. I know it's not that long between May and now, but when over all we are talking nearly a year into this process and still no positive news it seems an awful long time.
> 
> When I got my 2nd BFP again I never dreamed things could go wrong again, had just put the first time down to bad luck, so again was a huge shock when things went wrong again. Being pregnant that second time had meant I'd have been pregnant, and past the 12 week mark by the time my original due date came round, which in some way made it feel better. Unfortunately I didn't get that far.
> 
> So after 2nd m/c my next "aim" was to at least BE pregnant again by the time my original due date came round, thought it would make it easier in some way. But again, that was not to be. The date passed, 8th September, and the very next day I got my AF, meaning ANOTHER month had come and gone with no success.
> 
> So, that is where I'm at. Still trying. I ovulated yesterday and we've done everything we can do again, and are in the dreaded 2 week wait to see if we've done the trick this time.
> 
> Im not sure why I'm posting, not really asking anything, just getting my story down I guess.
> 
> I wish u all the best of luck in your quests, after all we r all here for the same reasons! Fingers crossed for a lucky month.

Hang in there, it's tough. Had my first MC in April and think possibly another one just last month but not sure. Trying to stay positive and currently in my 2 week wait, due on the 13th. It's disheartening, and it seems like most people get pregnant right away after a MC, although hasn't been the case for me. Keep my fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for your losses Elizabeth. :hugs: It seems the waiting never ends! Fx for us all! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

I haven't tested since I will tonight and hope its lighter
I dont have a nurse here in Canada, it's a family doc and they never call back lol
I didn't get a call back after my scan and here that's a good thing, they don't call u unless there's a problem
Trying to stay positive
Thanks for the quick reply :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

If you don't have a fever/pain and you've technically received the all clear on your scan, I bet it's your hormones regulating. I pray this is the last time any of us ever have to see these words again...fx for no second line Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> If you don't have a fever/pain and you've technically received the all clear on your scan, I bet it's your hormones regulating. I pray this is the last time any of us ever have to see these words again...fx for no second line Bazz!

Thanks hun
If it continues into next week I'll make an appointment


----------



## bazzb

Me again lol
My doctor personally just called me (very rare where I'm from)
He said I have a small clot left in my canal but otherwise all is clear and I should pass it soon or with my next period
Guess that explains the brown spootting! I missed his call of course but he left me a nice voice mail


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh thank goodness! Problem solved!


----------



## bazzb

Just poas and hubby can't even see the second line
I think I see it but it's very faint 
Yahoooooo :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think I will myself to see lines! I can def say it is so much lighter than it was! You'll be back to ovulating in no time!! :dance:


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> I think I will myself to see lines! I can def say it is so much lighter than it was! You'll be back to ovulating in no time!! :dance:

yay thanks!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have one test left will use it at the end of the week and pray no line.
There was a big change from friday-monday so :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

If you plan to start trying straight away, be sure to have your OPKs ready! I bet the line will be gone by Wed or Thurs! Mine was nearly gone like yours on a Friday and GONE the following Monday. Again, I have line-eyes, so it may be gone already! So are you going to wait for AF?


----------



## bazzb

Going to order opk in a few minutes lol planning tO use them once I get my first af
Although I'm not using any protection til af comes


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> Going to order opk in a few minutes lol planning tO use them once I get my first af
> Although I'm not using any protection til af comes

Ntnp approach, then pulling out all the stops! I hope you get your BFP before you get your AF!


----------



## bazzb

thank you!
Just ordered my clear blue digital pack pack of 20 ovulation test they should be here by the end of the week :)


----------



## bazzb

hope you get your BFP on wed :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Bazz! Fx you won't be needing those OPKs!


----------



## bazzb

thanks so much
keep us updated okay :) they are doing a blood test right?
i have been having some cramping, i hear some women cramp when they ovulate, but im would not notice the ewcm due to the brown spotting!


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> thanks so much
> keep us updated okay :) they are doing a blood test right?
> i have been having some cramping, i hear some women cramp when they ovulate, but im would not notice the ewcm due to the brown spotting!

Yes Wed is the blood test! I'm no fuss though...I'll be alright if I have to give IUI a try this month while DH is away on business! He has been a trooper and deserves a break...that being said, should he get home in time for my O, then I'll cancel the IUI and we'll go old-school! :haha:

If I had to guess, I imagine you O shortly after if not at the tail end of the zero hcg mark!


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> bazzb said:
> 
> 
> thanks so much
> keep us updated okay :) they are doing a blood test right?
> i have been having some cramping, i hear some women cramp when they ovulate, but im would not notice the ewcm due to the brown spotting!
> 
> Yes Wed is the blood test! I'm no fuss though...I'll be alright if I have to give IUI a try this month while DH is away on business! He has been a trooper and deserves a break...that being said, should he get home in time for my O, then I'll cancel the IUI and we'll go old-school! :haha:
> 
> If I had to guess, I imagine you O shortly after if not at the tale end of the zero hcg mark!Click to expand...

lol well i hope it all works out for your natural or not!:thumbup:

I should be oing soon then if i almost have negative test it shouldn't be toooo much longer... :happydance:(i hope lol)


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo angel! Not long now!!! What time is your blood test tomorrow?

Bazz - after my last mc, I didn't Ov. I just got AF but we were all ready start TTC straight away. My doctor said that so long as uterus is clear, there are no issues with TTC straight away. Fingers crossed your second line is gone when you next test. Its such a big milestone...

MrsNJR - how are you feeling? Any different yet? When will you do your next digital?

FMS - I was so sick over the weekend. I stayed in bed for most of it and all I could stomach was ice lollies. Then yesterday, as quickly as it arrived, it was gone. Once again, I'm freaking out. Just really really hoping that all the nausea and sore boobs comes back very soon.

xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny. My test is tomorrow morning, results later in the day. I really think the spotting has become more than IB. Glad tomorrow is on the horizon. As for your symptoms, do you think they worsen then level off because you are adjusting to the hormone surge? I know it's difficult after what we've been through to relax, so I'm sending some peaceful and positive thoughts your way! 

MrsNJR hope you are doing well!

:hi: Bazz


----------



## bazzb

mannymoo said:


> Oooo angel! Not long now!!! What time is your blood test tomorrow?
> 
> Bazz - after my last mc, I didn't Ov. I just got AF but we were all ready start TTC straight away. My doctor said that so long as uterus is clear, there are no issues with TTC straight away. Fingers crossed your second line is gone when you next test. Its such a big milestone...
> 
> MrsNJR - how are you feeling? Any different yet? When will you do your next digital?
> 
> FMS - I was so sick over the weekend. I stayed in bed for most of it and all I could stomach was ice lollies. Then yesterday, as quickly as it arrived, it was gone. Once again, I'm freaking out. Just really really hoping that all the nausea and sore boobs comes back very soon.
> 
> xx

thanks, if i dont O this months im okay with it! Just want AF to come so i can start using OPK! I am going to use my last preg test friday the line better be gone by then:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Manny. My test is tomorrow morning, results later in the day. I really think the spotting has become more than IB. Glad tomorrow is on the horizon. As for your symptoms, do you think they worsen then level off because you are adjusting to the hormone surge? I know it's difficult after what we've been through to relax, so I'm sending some peaceful and positive thoughts your way!
> 
> MrsNJR hope you are doing well!
> 
> :hi: Bazz

hello! how are you all doing today:hugs:
Im back to work, thanksgiving is over :cry:


----------



## bazzb

also Mannymoo dont panic (although hard not too) most pregnant woman say the symptoms come and go so im sure you are fine XXXX


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry your holiday is over, but work can be a great distraction for you! I felt the same way after my mc's...I just wanted to get back in the game. I think that explains why I'm ok with tomorrow's blood work either way it goes. The toughest part was not knowing when or if I'd ever get AF back!


----------



## bazzb

exactly! I just want to be "normal" whatever that is lol


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck angel. Let us know what happens. X


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello ladies! I've missed a few days on here, but have jus had a read through and a catch up on things.

Manny, I know what u mean abt symptoms coming and going, it's so un-nerving isn't it? When r u being seen next?

Angel good luck for today, everything crossed 4 u!

Baz, lookalike u r nearly ready to get back in the game, lucky hubby, lol x

AFM, I have still got the tender boobs, although that does come and go a bit, but I can live with that!! Yesterday had a crampy tummy, felt very much like AF which was a bit worrying, but everything seems to be ok, no bleeding or spotting and cramps don't seem to be here this morning. 

Am really tired, and people keep commenting at work about how tired I am. 

And I rang EPAU on Monday to tell them I was pregnant again. The last time I was there they said that because I'd had 2 m/c they'd see me early, and the ladies words to me were "ring us as soon as u fund our u r pregnant again". So I did... I did wait until after AF was due, coz would have felt a it silly phoning and saying I was not even 4 weeks, if u know what I mean. So anyway, I phoned, got a lady I've never seen before, explained that I'd been in before with recurrent m/c and that I am p/g again, and she said "and when was 1st day of last period?" And I said "10th Sept", she said "10th of.....SEPTEMBER? So u r 4 weeks?? Right well we will c u but not anything like yet, we don't want to c u till 7 weeks, so come on the 26th and until then just carry on as normal". She was so dismissive, I felt like I shouldn't have phoned, she had no reassurance for me, nothing nice to say, just that it was far to early and cu at 7 weeks. 

I felt like saying to her "If I MAKE it to 7 weeks i'll be doing better than any of my other pregnancies"... Anyway, I have calmed down now, but she did make me mad.

I think that is all I have to report, lol xxx


----------



## bazzb

MRSNJR- That girl is so rude! She does not understand what you are feeling :( "carry on as normal" like how can you do that and not worry, some people make me mad!!

As for me hubby is very excited to be back at it lol! Also I am starting to feel better emotionally, i feel I have excepted what has happened and I am now ready to move on, although I will never forget

Angel please update us as soon as you know something!! FX'D for you


Manny how are you doing? Feeling ok?

Chat soon
XX


----------



## mannymoo

MrsNJR - sorry you had to deal with such a witch! Some people just really don't have a clue about anything. However, I wouldn't suggest going for a scan before 6 weeks anyway because all they will probably tell you is that its in the right place (which I'm sure it will be). However that wait between 6 and 7 weeks is going to be torture. Can you not try change your app to a few days earlier? We will be here to keep you going through the wait and to keep you positive that this IS going to work out!

Bazz - so pleased to hear you are feeling better about everything. Its a good way to start of TTC again and I really hope its not going to be a long wait before you get your BFP. Glad your hubby is looking forward to it. :D

Angel - yes what updates? We are all keeping a close eye on your updates!!!

FMS - not much. Feeling pretty grotty. Not so much nausea but just totally bloated and gassy and UNCOMFORTABLE! But I'm not complaining. So long as things are going well, I will happily take whatever symptoms come my way. Boobs still not too sore which concerns me but hoping that the gas is making up for it! Next scan is Tuesday - 6 sleeps!!!

xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsNJR-Ughh! Why doesn't anyone understand the urgency?? This one is bound to be your rainbow...it just has to be. I am motivated by your story and Manny's. It's part of the reason I am ok with however my results turn out today, my wee one is coming...eventually.

Bazz-have you taken your final test? Hope you and DH are BDing like mad! Hehe.

Manny, oh the gas...I didn't realize that was a symptom until my last pregnancy! Lol. DH would call me "Master Blaster," not exactly the pet name or term of endearment I was looking for! :blush:

I'm still awaiting the news...honestly, I am a bit scared to be pg. I think I told you guys I have been spotting brown and I did this my entire cycle with mc#2 I really wanted a symptom free go with #3, so I'm a bit torn. Wish the doc would hurry up and call already! I have an assignment at 1pm to go to, but as soon as I break free I will update you ladies! xoxo (PS as a gauge, it's noon here)


----------



## bazzb

its noon where I am also!
Keep us posted!
I am taking the final test friday, still have slight brown discharge every now and then but i guess its from the small clot thats left over like the dr. said, so we are BD every other day lol!


----------



## mannymoo

Master blaster... Lol :)

Spotting this early on could def be IB so don't stress about that now. I had spotting a few days after my bfp that lasted for a couple of hours!

Going to sleep soon but I'll check in just before to see if there are any updates. X


----------



## xoxo4angel

Negative HCG...no worries. Back to the drawing board! Positive thoughts for round 2!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh noooo. How disappointing! Hope and pray that it will happen for you this cycle. Have you tried smep? Big hugs. X


----------



## bazzb

aww that too bad angel! XXXXX
dont worry netx month is our month ;)

My ovulation kits should be here today! all ready for next month lol!


----------



## bazzb

so i caved and did an ovulation test when i came home:wacko:
I got positive, im guessing there still must be some hormones left?? I was hoping for negative so id know they were gone. using the same urine I used my last pregnancy test, the line is lighter than mondays (which is good):happydance:

This just feels like its taking forever to get these hormones gone
anyways just had to vent
thanks girls


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz, you might want to BD just in case! They do say a +ve OPK can detect HCG, but what if the fall of the one is the rise of the other? My AF came nearly 2 weeks after my BFN, so it could be a crossover? Maybe it's wishful thinking, but it can't hurt. I'm not sure I see a line on the HPT (on my phone now). And Bazz, if you don't get your BFP in a few weeks...we've got a date with November!

:hi: MrsNJR & Manny! Hope you and your peanuts are well!


----------



## bazzb

its a date then! lol My husband said he thinks november is out month so lets hope he is right!!
I will bd tonight just in case though, it cant hurt to practice. I see the line if i stare but it is much fainter so that is good right?

Manny and MRSNJR are fast asleep now I think :) hope all is well with you guys!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

A very very faint on a sensitive test is way good! Fx Bazz...you are on your way! 

Sleep well ladies!


----------



## bazzb

the test instructions says its 25 mlu or whatever so i think thats good!


----------



## bazzb

the test is a cheap one though only a couple dollars, hubby would prefer i not used FRER knowing i am not pregnant, i guess he has a point (not that I will admit that to him lol)


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> the test is a cheap one though only a couple dollars, hubby would prefer i not used FRER knowing i am not pregnant, i guess he has a point (not that I will admit that to him lol)

Why do they have to be right? And a very faint on 25 miu, you'll be negative for sure by Friday!


----------



## bazzb

thanks so much angel! what would i do without you? i know go insane lol!


----------



## xoxo4angel

You bet Bazz! We are all in this together! It can be a long lonely road...I thank my lucky stars to have such wonderful ladies to turn to! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

:hugs::hugs:

I am so sleepy tonight, going to go lay down and get some zzz yes it is only 920 lol!
night night


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz the HPT looks too negative to give you a smiley face on the OPK. I agree DTD every second day just to be sure. I've heard lots of women ov the day their HPT shows negative so you might very well be ovulating. Woohooo! Do you have any other signs like and cramps or EWCM? And do you temp?


----------



## bazzb

Hey manny
Good morning how are u feeling??

I have bern having some mild cramping, not noticing much Ewcm though.
I literally just started tempting a few days ago out of curiosity lol
Not really sure how it works but the last few days it's been low 35.1 then 35.4 and toddy 35.5.
We will bd just incase! I will grab another hpt test on the weekend I'm addicted to poas lol!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey ladies!

Aww angel sorry to hear tests were neg, but sounds like u have a good outlook on it... It will happen when it's time I guess.

Look at me, nearly 6 months on and no BFP, started this thread thinking it was never going to happen, and BAM! BFP! 

Since it was a lucky month for both me and Manny this month, maybe it's gonna be a lucky month next month for the two of u, Bazz and angel. I'm crossing everything for u!

Have dared to let myself think about due dates and maternity leave today... Still saying things like "I should be due min June" not "I AM due mid June" but I guess that will pass eventually as I start to let myself believe it. 

I've got a work night out tomorrow. I think I've said before I work in a college, and its the same college I did my A-levels at when I was 16 (I'm 30 now!). A guy who taught me one of my A-levels still works there and for the last 5 years I've worked in the same office as him. Anyway he retires tomorrow. He's such a great character in the office and we will all miss him terribly! So tomorrow will be a BIG night out to give him a good send off... Except I'm obviously not drinking, AND trying to keep this pregnancy a secret due to not even being 5 weeks yet! Lol

I'm planning on telling people that I meant to be seeing a friend tomorrow night also, so I'm gonna not drink so I can drive there later in the night and then I'll be "having a drink" later on in the night with my friend... Dunno if they'll buy it....

Trouble is they all know I've had 2 m/c in last year so know damn well I'm trying!

Ah well, not much else I can do about it!

Hope all u ladies r well xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi:

MrsNJR. All of my friends know we are trying too, so I just told them all I stopped drinking on Dr's orders to help improve chances of conception. No one questions it. I'm 36 knocking on 37's door and my eggs can use all the breaks I can afford them! That being said, I did indulge again last night and had a few lovely glasses of wine :wine: I needed to let my hair down and regroup. I can check that off my list!

I read somewhere you have to wake up each day and tell yourself, "today I am pregnant" with conviction. We are gun shy after our experiences, but should be allowed to enjoy pregnancy just as everyone else does. Trust your body, know it is making your rainbow...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz, did you get your absolute negative? Fx for you.

:wave: Manny & Mrs NJR


----------



## bazzb

I decided not to buy a test! Trying to just wait for af lol
That being said I may end up buying one next week lol

How are u all doing today? :)


----------



## MrsNJR

Oh ladies I am feeling very wobbly today. :(

Yesterday I slipped on our decking outside. I didn't fall on the floor but really jarred myself and hurt my back a bit. Frightened me to death and I was crying and scared hubby to death too coz he didn't know what had happened just came down and found me crying so obviously he thought something really bad had happened. 

Anyway, back feels ok today, but this morning when I got out of bed I got these terrible cramps in my tummy. Really low down, and severe enough to have me in tears again (my poor hubby!) and I couldn't get comfortable, sitting, standing, curled up in a ball... I felt faint and threw the window open to get some air. After about 7 or 8 mins it just went as quick as it had arrived. 

Just now, about 10 mins ago (prob 9 or 10 hours since last time) exactly the same thing has just happened. 

It's passed again now and I feel totally normal again, but its scaring me to death. I'm 5 weeks now and it's always been at 5 weeks I've started to get poorly and at 6 or 7 weeks I've m/c'ed. 

It's the first time since BFP that I've felt anything other than positive :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz-Hopefully you get a BFP instead of AF! :dust:

I'm good today thanks. Just having an odd AF...I had heard a D&C can make our cycles different, but prolonged and not in "full" force is throwing me off! No worries though, I'll be calling the nurse in the morning.


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsNJR...sorry for your slip...I'm sure it takes a bit more to jar your bean! FX! To be safe though, I'd rest and call the Dr in the morning if it persists. I'll be praying for you, sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

MRsNJR i hope all is well with you. maybe you just pulled some muscles in your tummy.
keep us posted XX

Im off to bed now in a few,my spotting has slowed down to only there 1 or 2 times a day now when i wipe (sorry if tmi) on friday i passed a clot type thing(mixed with weird discharge) so im hoping that was what the doctor said was in my canal :)

take care girls and chat soon xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - Mrs NJR sorry about your fall. I hope you are taking it easy now and that you can stay in bed today? I agree that it should have to take more than a bump to harm your little one so try not worry too much. Also, lets of people say that some cramping is a good thing because it shows that things are actually happening in there! If its just occasional cramping without bleeding, I would say it should be fine. But take it easy anyway. And maybe try move your scan forward about. I'm sure they will understand with your fall and all. x

xoxo4angel AF had been very strange for me since my first mc in Jan. It was much shorter than it used to be and I hadn't had cramps at all this year with AF whereas in the past i was always in agony around AF time. Our bodies sure are weird after a loss. Are you still doing IUI this cycle? If so, how does it all work? Do you take meds?

Bazz - Im sure if you did test now it would be completely negative so I think you're safe to say you're in the clear to really start TTC - officially. And fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up and instead you get a nice big bright BFP! xx

FMS - still great one day and terrible the next. I get so scared to even think about things. I have another scan tomorrow and just hoping and praying everything is still fine. My boobs don't hurt at all anymore (but they had stopped hurting before my last scan). My biggest symptoms are burping (nice!), boating and aversions to ALL food after lunchtime. Wish me luck. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :hi:

Manny, fx for your scan! Hope you get a beautiful view! And I know the daily symptom check can be quite tolling. :hugs: AFM- specialist is going to count the "change" in consistency as my CD1, which was 12 Oct. I go 22 October for cycle monitoring (look at follies). The IUI is only because DH is not going to be here, so no meds. They just time the insemination based on my hormone levels and follie size. I wanted meds to boost chances, I'm paying out of pocket after all, but Dr will not give my any. 

Mrs-Hope you are better today.

Bazz-we need to notify AF she is no longer requested on this thread! Haha!


----------



## bazzb

Hi Guys!

Angel- Yes please lets tell her to stay away! only saw a tiny bit if very very light brown today once!! also noticing alot of clear discharge, a little strectchy (tmi) :)

Manny gl with ur scan, cannot wait for an update!!! :)

Mrs how are you feeling? hopefulyl better XX


----------



## bazzb

angel also glad you are being monitored this month for the IUI dont want to waste baby makign time while hubby is away :).Is it expensive there? I know in Canada it can be quite pricey especially when using drugs as well.


----------



## bazzb

Omg i am so excited. I caved and bought a test!! 
its negative :):happydance::happydance::happydance:
see below :) first image HPT second OPK

Just took an ovulation test and am waiting for the results on that as i type..
im attaching it now, its negative but i dont know how the line ones work, does a faint line mean a positive soon lol! :dohh:


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - wooohooo for the negative HPT! Such a big milestone! Unfortunately though, with the line OPKs, your second line needs to be as strong as (or stronger than) the test line in order for it to be positive. I always have a very faint second line through out my cycle but that line goes super-dark when you are having a surge. But still so exciting that the past is now well behind you and this is the start of a new and much happier journey. x

Angel - IUI isn't that far away. So exciting. Pity you can't get the fertility meds to go with it but if everything is functioning normally, then there is still a great chance of a BFP this cycle and you don't have all the stresses of BDing to go with it :D Fingers crossed. xx

MrsNJR hope you are doing better after your fall. Have the aches and pains subsided a bit? I really hope all is perfect with your little one and the days are ticking by so its not long now until your scan. Yippeee...

Speaking of scans, I had mine this morning and it was great. Little bubs was measuring perfectly at 7.5 weeks and heart was beating away at 153. HB was lower than last time but Dr said that normal range is 120 - 160 for 8 weeks so we're still very comfortably in the range. Next scan is 2 weeks today and I don't know how I am going to wait that long. Just want to see the little blobby again! xx


----------



## bazzb

Manny so glad your scan went great:) so nice to see the lil one!!

Hi ladies how are you all doing today??


----------



## MrsNJR

Ahh manny am so pleased that all was well with bubba today!

Thanks for all of u for ur good wishes, I am feeling much much better now. I wasn't really attributing my abdo cramps to my slip the day before, but I guess the two things in quick succession did shake me up.

Since 2 separate times on Sunday when my tummy felt like someone was squeezing my insides and twisting, I have thankfully had no more cramps. I am so relieved as I honestly thought it was the start of things going wrong. 

Roll on next Friday for our first scan, I just pray that we see a little heart beat and I can start to believe his could turn out well!

Xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - next Friday really isn't that far off now. And I'm sure you will get to see a little beating heart. How amazing! Glad your feeling better now. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Went for a much needed visit with my sis :)

What great news and things to look forward to with you ladies!

Manny such a lovely hb!! :baby: So very happy for you! 

Mrs so glad the pain subsided! Friday is now right around the corner! :hugs:

Bazz :yipee: Those sticks are looking good. Fx your OPK continues to get darker! (My cycle monitoring is normally covered by my insurance. Because I potentially am going for insemination this cycle, they will NOT cover anything. So out of pocket, cycle monitoring (follies scan and blood work) under $200 and IUI just over $300.)

AFM-I thought I was getting off light with this AF, but it was not to be. While at my sister's she came FULL FORCE. I think she is tapering off now...I'm still struggling with what is CD1 :confused: I go Monday for cycle monitoring, so they'll be able to tell me with more accuracy about my follies.

Glad everyone is well! :friends:


----------



## bazzb

Angel- glad u had a nice visit with your sister:) and good luck at ur app monday :)

Mrs I'm glad you are feeling better and can't wait to hear all about ur scan next week!!! So exciting

Manny how are you doing? Many symptoms kicking in?

Afm- I tried a digital opk just because well I love poas lol
It was negative which didn't upset me because they were showing + last week due to left over hormones! So it was great to have digital confirmation that they are gone :)
Also I am limping around it seems I've injured my right thigh somehow- no clue what I did

Chat soon ladies hope u are swell :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Great news Bazz! Glad things are officially moving forward for you! :friends: Bummer about your thigh!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh wait, is your faint OPK no longer present either?


----------



## bazzb

Thanks!!
My hubby says its my new running shoes, ( i normally wear flip flops which aren't that good for my back) he says my body isnt use to the support! Lol

How are u tonight angel ?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Funny about the shoes! I'm doing well. I can't wait for my appointment Wednesday. I figured throwing a trip to my sister in would speed things up, but time is creeping by! I just want to know which way will lead me to the TWW! Will IUI be the ticket or will DH get to swoop in and steal the show! 

Any AF symptoms for you or pg symptoms...they tend to be the same for me early on.


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh wait, is your faint OPK no longer present either?

Negative on cb digital opk
And extremely faint second line on a dollar store opk


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Funny about the shoes! I'm doing well. I can't wait for my appointment Wednesday. I figured throwing a trip to my sister in would speed things up, but time is creeping by! I just want to know which way will lead me to the TWW! Will IUI be the ticket or will DH get to swoop in and steal the show!
> 
> Any AF symptoms for you or pg symptoms...they tend to be the same for me early on.

Sorry I thought your app was Monday!
Hope hubby gets to "steal the show" lol but if not lets hope the Iui works!! 

I have mild cramping down low in my belly, and I'm a bit sleepy do I'm hoping af is coming but who knows lol! I had 35-45 day cycle since jan when I got off bcp


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Funny about the shoes! I'm doing well. I can't wait for my appointment Wednesday. I figured throwing a trip to my sister in would speed things up, but time is creeping by! I just want to know which way will lead me to the TWW! Will IUI be the ticket or will DH get to swoop in and steal the show!
> 
> Any AF symptoms for you or pg symptoms...they tend to be the same for me early on.
> 
> Sorry I thought your app was Monday!
> Hope hubby gets to "steal the show" lol but if not lets hope the Iui works!!
> 
> I have mild cramping down low in my belly, and I'm a bit sleepy do I'm hoping af is coming but who knows lol! I had 35-45 day cycle since jan when I got off bcpClick to expand...

Oh boy! Where is my mind, my appointment is Monday! I have no idea why I keep thinking Wednesday...I need to set an alarm in my phone! Thank you for catching that! 

That's quite the long cycle...I hope you get a BFP instead of :witch:


----------



## xoxo4angel

On the flip side, Monday isn't too far away...maybe time isn't creeping by! :haha:

Mrs & Manny hugs to you and your lo's!


----------



## bazzb

Lol
Glad I could be of assistance

The month I got preggo I ovulated on cycle day 22 I think so that month would have been 34 days or so which isn't toooo bad
45 gets annoying that's why I don't test much just wait for af lol

Do you think it's bad my opk line on the cheapie went lighter


----------



## xoxo4angel

45 day cycles...I'd go mad poas daily!

The cheapie being faint, that's hard to tell...can you get more and use them the next few days? Are you and DH NTNP? I order the Internet cheapies from Amazon in bulk!

Edit: I certainly don't think a -ve OPK is bad. If there is one thing I've learned, it takes time to get sorted out!


----------



## bazzb

Yeah we are ntnp until af shoes her face
I'll Definatly order cheapies for next cycle also!

How long after ur mc did u get af?


----------



## xoxo4angel

AF showed 4 weeks and 5 days after D&C. I got a negative HPT 16 days post procedure.

Fx you don't need any more OPKs! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

Oh ok
28 days for me to get a negative 

So maybe af in a week or 2
I don't think I od yet 
But I am bad at knowing before using opk I had no idea lol


----------



## bazzb

Babydust right back at you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh I'm sure you should know either way within the next couple of weeks! 4-6 weeks is the standard!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks I'm new to all this...
I wish we both didn't have to go through it
We will get our rainbows soon


----------



## xoxo4angel

I know what it's like to be in unchartered territory...I too wish we didn't have to have this experience, but it is nice having a cyber family. One that can really relate and knows what to say! My SIL just an hour ago told me I needed to relax and it will happen. While there may be truth to relaxing, I just didn't want to hear it from her! 

Meanwhile can't wait until we join Mrs and Manny! November is weeks away!


----------



## bazzb

I can't wait either
I friggin hate when friends say just relax y use opk just let it happen
Most who say it don't have kids or have never had issues
I just wanna say shut up already!! Lol morons

I love our chats u ladies rock!!


----------



## A1983

Ladies, I just want to say if you are ovulating then stress wont affect you conceiving!! We ALL stress, whether it's about ttc or daily life....but if you are anything like me ttc will be in the back of your mind 99% of the time and the main thoughts of your day for most of the 2ww ( and ov time ;-)) It's only really when af arrives and I've stopped crying that I have a little switch off and re-gain my hope for the next month  But I got my bfp in June after 4 months ttc and yes I worried about if I was going to get another af/if I would EVER hold my baby in my arms one day for each of those months!! Sadly I had a blughted ovum, found out via scan at 8 weeks, broke my heart. But I'm now having af and this was my 2nd month ttc, so I just keep telling myself I got pregnant...and i'll do it again...like EVERY lady I have read on here has!! This is a lovely post to follow, you'll get their ladies and you are certainly not alone inyour thoughts and worries-they are normal  xxxx


----------



## A1983

*there


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 Sorry for your loss. :hugs: I agree about stress...it's just annoying hearing people, who haven't been in our shoes, tell me to "relax and it will happen." I'm not sure why they think timing BD or going to my Dr is stressful. :shrug: I am more stressed when I am in the dark about my body. If and when the ladies on this forum tell me to relax or think positive, then I will. We have a mutual goal and have shared similar experiences, so I have the utmost of respect for the advice any of you offer me. 

Thank you again A1983 for sharing...I believe we will all get our sticky beans! :dust:

G'morning or afternoon ladies!


----------



## bazzb

:hi: how is every one?


----------



## MrsNJR

Gosh it's been busy on here last couple of days. Hope everyone keeping well!

One week today till my 1st scan, fingers crossed for good news! Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

So nice for you Mrs! Fingers and toes crossed...I'm sure all will be well! 

Hi Bazz and Manny! :friends:


----------



## bazzb

How is everyone? TGIF is all i can say... I am sooo sleepy!


----------



## A1983

Ohh, can I quickly ask - Mrs NJR&Manny, did you/are you taking baby aspirin? Bazz&4angel-what are your views on it? I took it for the first time from ov-af and this af is very heavy with small clots??!! Sorry for the tmi x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz...I <3 Fridays!

A1983. Good question about the baby aspirin...I'm curious too! I take prenatals, a B Complex and Royal Jelly.


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> Ohh, can I quickly ask - Mrs NJR&Manny, did you/are you taking baby aspirin? Bazz&4angel-what are your views on it? I took it for the first time from ov-af and this af is very heavy with small clots??!! Sorry for the tmi x

I honestly know nothing about the baby aspirin, didn't even know about it until I read about it on this site! Hope the others can help:)


----------



## bazzb

I also have a massage for tomorrow ( I have scoleosis ) not sure if I spelt it right lol
So im excited for tomorrow, I have c shaped and its not too bad normally.

I only take prenatals, I started in march,.


----------



## MrsNJR

A1983 - yes I am taking baby aspirin, and pregnacare which contains frolic acid and other vitamins/minerals. 

After my second m/c a nurse at the early pregnancy unit told me to start taking it once I'd started my next period. Her words were "it can't do u any harm". My GP was not really encouraging me to take it as he didn't think it was going to make any difference, but he said "take it if that's going to help u feel like u r doing something positive that might help" so I did!

His argument is that the "sticky blood" condition which aspirin could help with apparently is something that happens to a person who has already had a baby, and then in their subsequent pregnancies this sticky blood occurs. So he was saying that he's certain that that ISN'T the issue with me, so the aspirin isn't going to help.

But as the nurse said, it can't do any harm, so I started it as she suggested. 

My 1st m/c was in January, and my second in May, and after that its taken until now to fall pregnant again. As I said above I am going for my 1st scan on Friday by when I'll be nearly 7 weeks. So just praying that we see a little heartbeat! I've never had good news from a scan, and never even seen an embryo (first time just an empty sac, and second time a sac and yolk sac, but no baby) so just hoping and praying that we DO get good news this time. It feels like such a long wait! Other than some pretty nasty cramps last Sunday I've been pretty well, no spotting or anything like that thank God, sore boobs and some nausea so I am telling myself that these are all great signs.

I have not told ANYONE except hubby, not any parents, sisters, mates, no one! Both times before we told both sets of parents and literally a week later have been poorly, and within another week or two it's been over. So this time I am holding out so that hopefully I can go and tell them all that I'm pregnant, AND we've had our scan and we know things are going well. Ooooooooh it makes me so nervous even TYPING it! Xxx


----------



## A1983

I completely understand both you not wanting to tell anyone plus your anxieties-I will be exactly the same-but so would 100% of women in our shoes!! I've even told my oh I can't go to the same place where I had the first scan, even if it means us travelling miles! 

I'm praying next Friday goes well for you, just remember the hundreds of women who were once in yiur shoes and are now holding their lo's!!  

Not to dwell on the past, but did you have blighted ovums?

So with the baby asprin, there is conflicting stories on when to take it, some say from ov-af which is what I did. Also were your af's heavier with baby aspirin? Thank you  x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Mrs for the info on aspirin. I know the anxiety about telling anyone. It's nice to have that secret between you and your DH <3 

A1983 ~ Where are you in your cycle?

Bazz ~ Enjoying your massage? :cloud9:

Manny ~ Hope you and :baby: are well!


----------



## A1983

Day 3 of af (ov day 15 so 12 more to go!) x


----------



## A1983

Sorry Mrs NJR, just re-read your post re scans. My scan just showed an empty black sac, or my baby's home as I prefer to think of it x Ok so sounds like you took BA throughout the whole cycle? This didn't ever interfere with ov? Many women have said it does so start it after ov...

Anyways you fell pregnant quickly, this will be my 3rd month ttc coming up (first time took 4 months) so I'll keep praying for all our little miracles  xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Day 3 of af (ov day 15 so 12 more to go!) x

Glad your cycles are back to normal. I know it doesn't seem like it, but that is half the battle!


----------



## A1983

I know! My first af after mmc came 9dpo! And I'd ovulated about 33 days after mmc. Then after that af I ovulated and had af as normal-day 15 for ov and 16dpo for af, same this month. So now onto the second half of the battle-getting a bfp!! And praying it sticks x


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 :dust: 

I just had my second AF and am still not straight. I'm hoping things righted themselves this cycle...


----------



## bazzb

Massage was great thanks :)

I'm still waiting for my af it's been about 33 days sInce my mc
How we all get straightened out soon so we can get our rainbows!!


----------



## MrsNJR

1983 - my first pregnancy was a blighted ovum, we were scanned at 6 weeks as they suspected ectopic due to some severe pains I'd been having. But scan showed it was not ectopic, but no h/b etc, but we were told it was just too early. So we actually went away reassured as we'd seen it in the right place, and at that time our main concern was that it may have been ectopic. They wanted to see me again in 2 weeks, so at 8 weeks gestation. And it was at this scan that we were told there was a problem. I went to theatre 2 days later for evacuation.

Second pregnancy was completely different - this time I'd been poorly at about 6 weeks with diarrhoea, horrendous diarrhoea, like I'd never experience in my life! I must have been going about 20 times a day, belly just churning all day and gurgling every time I ate or drank anything. I spoke to GP who said try not to worry, keep eating and drinking etc. 3 days later I saw GP coz no better and still GP was happy, I was keeping myself hydrated and BP was ok etc. Then about day 6 this subsided and I felt a bit better, and day 7 I started bleeding! And then nature took its course, and I miscarried spontaneously. I was scanned during all of this, and we did see a yolk sac inside the gestational sac, which was more that we'd had the first time, but by then we already knew that HSG was falling and I was going to m/c.

I felt a bit comforted by the fact that things were different from the first time, and that we did have a bit more progress even if things had gone wrong again. If exactly the same thing had happened again I would have wondered if we ever COULD get any further. 

They tell me that this is just purely bad luck, and that the two things are not related, and there is no reason why it should happen for a third time. But as u can imagine we won't be happy till we see something positive on our first scan on Friday. 

As for the aspirin, I was told to start when AF started after my last m/c and I've taken it right through since then. I had not heard that it could affect ovulation, and it certainly didn't affect mine. 

In terms of AF, I'd come off the pill about a year ago before we started to TTC, and let myself get regular again. At this point my cycle was about 24 days, ovulating on day 10 or 11, and I felt it clearly every month. Never done any temping or OPKs, I just felt it each month so never felt the need to do anything more. I got pregnant 2nd month of trying. After my evacuation in January it took 7 weeks before I had another period. Afterwards my cycle got settled again, but I'd gone to having a 28 day cycle, ovulating on day 14. Again I was pregnant 2nd month of trying. 

I think because it was more natural with miscarrying spontaneously the second time, my body got back to normal much more quickly, and a couple of weeks later I was having my next period. That's when I started aspirin. 

Again my cycles were 28 days, ov on day 14, I wouldn't say heavier than normal (although I'd only had about 4 in the whole time since I'd been off the pill due to rest of time being pregnant or miscarrying! So hard really to compare to "normal") but this time it took longer to get pregnant, which was frustrating because I'd been pregnant really quickly both times before. September was the 4th month I'd tried, which I know is not long, but its nearly a year from starting to TTC, so was starting to get me down. That's when I started this thread, and to my delight got my BFP a couple of weeks later. I'll be 6 weeks on Monday....

It sure is a roller coaster ride!

I don't know about u, but when this happened to me for the first time I realised just how many people this affects. So many people I know told me that the same had happened to them, or their friends, or family members. And their stories made me feel better as out of all of them only one person is still waiting to have their first baby, all of the others have their families now and it all just feels like a blip they had a long time ago, rather than feeling like the huge loss that it feels to all of us at this time.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi LAdies - sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I've had family staying and also have had quite bad MS so I've been taking it easy. Right now I'm on the couch watching telly which is definitely better than being in the office. I find it hard to eat but feel a million times better after eating so I'm just taking it one meal at a time.

A1983 - welcome to our little thread. Sorry for your losses but I sure do hope you get a nice healthy BFP soon (same for xoxoangel and bazz) so we can all go through this time together! RE baby aspirin - my Dr strongly recommends taking one a day right up to week 36 which is what I'm doing. He's also prescribed progesterone until week 12 so hopefully between the two, things will work out.

Bazz - any sign of AF yet? Are you still DTD? Lets hope you get back to normal quickly. 

Angel, any ideas when IUI will be?

MrsNJR eeeekkkk its scan week for you! How exciting! What day is it?


----------



## bazzb

no sign of AF for me, did have a little pink in my discharge last night but it was really really light and didnt turn to anything!! i hate the waiting game...

Sorry your havig MS but hey if it means a healthy bean its worth it right :)
relax and enjoy the couch!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs :hugs: Is your scan the 26th?

Manny ~ oh boy MS not fun and makes eating quite the challenge. Hope your family was a comfort. 

Bazz ~ pink spotting, like maybe IB? If not, come on AF! The one time in your life you welcome her!

I went today to Dr. I was wrong with my CD (I thought CD10, Dr thinks CD 7) so quite possibly won't need IUI! The scan and bloodwork show I'm still in early follicular phase, so my follie that is only 11 in size gets more time. With DH coming home Friday, God willing, maybe we get to make a homecoming baby! Fx!


----------



## bazzb

Angel- glad you probably wont need an IUI, i will cross my fingers for you!

I havent seen any pink since! and no cramps no nothing.. maybe it was just left over blood i have no idea! 

Hope everyone else is well! Mrs cant wait til your scan friday X


----------



## MrsNJR

Bazz it's a horrible waiting game isn't it? As angel said its the only time in this process that u would actually welcome AF, coz at least then u would know where u were at!

And angel sounds good for ur timings this month.... You two could be on for the double this month like me and Manny last month!

Manny sorry to hear u have been feeling poorly, as so done else said though it must be nice in a way as its reinforcing it to you that things are moving along well!

As for me, yes scan is this Friday! Can't believe its finally here! It's nearly 1am now, so once I sleep tonight it will only be 2 more sleeps away....!

I've felt quite nauseous for last few days, and this morning..... I puked!! I was (strangely) made up to be throwing up, lol! I text hubby at work to tell him, lol

I am feeling hopeful, very emotional, I cry every time we talk about Friday. My MIL is having treatment for breast cancer and her last radiotherapy session is tomorrow and so she wants us all to go out for dinner at the weekend. So all being well it wil be a double celebration for us all. We have not even given them an inkling that I am pregnant again, so it will be fab to be able to tell them that we've had positive news! 

I am off work this week for half term, so all timings worked out nicely, and can have a bit of a laid back week. Roll on Friday!! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies

Manny how are you hun? Hope the MS is a little better.

Angel- hows everything going with you? 

1983- i hope your AF is over so you can get to Baby dancing :sex:

Mrs- I totally underdstand being scared for friday. I will say a prayer for you, both you and your hubby deserve this so bad!! It would be great to have some good news to share with your family over the weekend.

AFM I was sure I was either ovulating or about too yesterday so I took a OPK and it was negative. So silly me decided to dip a preggo test in the same urine (just cuz i am a POAS addict lol) Anyways I was sure if i titled my screen i saw a faint line, im sure its just line eye and wishful thinking though:dohh:.. i dont even think i o'd yet but what do i know lol
I posted it in the pregnancy test section feel free to take a look:)


----------



## mannymoo

BAZZ!!! I can definitely see a line on that. I don't think its line eyes at all! It also fits in with the spotting you had a couple of days ago and I'm sure if I remember correctly, you had positive OPKS as your HPT went negative which was probably about 2 weeks ago wasn't it? I think you need to do a FRER with FMU ASAP! How exciting!!!

Let us know what happens!


----------



## bazzb

thanks manny!!
postive opk was two weeks ago today i think... which means i would have ovulated by the friday at the latest which would have meant i was around 11 dpo last night, shoudnt it have been a definate postive by then? I did only have a two hour hold though.


----------



## MrsNJR

Bass I see it too! My 1st test I did at 10 DPO, so only a day before where u could be now, and mine was very very faint, so I don't necessarily think it would be a "definite positive" on day 11. I managed to hold back for three days after my first test, coz I wanted to see something much more certain, not another day of "is it there, or isn't it there?" And three days later I had a whopping big line that there was no doubt about.

Fingers crossed for u, this thread seems to be a lucky one so far.... Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I hope you are right! im going to try and wait until the weekend! I will keep you guys posted though
thanks ladies!


----------



## A1983

How exciting Bazz!! Were you actively trying or waiting fir af to arrive first?!

Can I ask you ladies something, and please be honest (I'm sorry to put a downer on a day of positive postings!) I'm feeling really anxious around ttc...it's on my mind all the time and I wake up feeling nervous. I am trying to keep myself distracted which does help but as soon as I have 'thinking time' I go right back to baby brain. I'm obsessing about the month I got my bfp, trying to replicate what I did in terms of bding and also trying to remember if I was less stressed....as by me feeling stressed I'm worried this will affect me getting my bfp again. I know I said above it's normal to stress...but actually getting down to it...did you/do you ladies think about it most of the time? Get/got stressed? I got stessed today as realised my oh and I weren't able to bd on one of the vital days this month due to work (although I've managed to sort that now!), but it's almost as if I cant help but look for problems or worry incessantly that I'm not going to see those 2 blue lines again!!! :-\ Were/are you ladies anything like this? xx


----------



## bazzb

thanks, im not getting excited yet though as I dont want to get let down, we were not actively trying ( i didnt think i ovulated yet) we are waiting for AF to arrive before we start, although a postive would be a true blessing,

I am stressing so much now, all i think about it everyday, what if my period doesnt come for months then I cant get preggo til the new year, im constantly doing math for if i convience this month when will my due date be etc. 

The month I did convieve in july i thought about it A LOT as well, used OPK and BD that day and the day after and it was sucessful.


----------



## A1983

I think there is something in waiting to bd til you get a +opk as before my bfp I started earlier...but the month I got my bfp I left it til day 13 and I got ov pains on day 15, so just bd'd day 13,14&15....going to do that from now on too. Maybe it dries out your cm if you start too soon! :-\


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 it's totally normal to think about ALL the time. I was exactly the same. I spent so much time and effort worrying about when we should/shouldn't be dtd. Eventually we decided to go with SMEP and I found that although there was a lot of BDing, we both knew when we had to be available and I didn't worry as much about if I was picking the right days. It's impossible to tell someone not to think about it so instead I suggest you think about as often as you want but keep your thoughts positive. You WILL see the two lines again and it WILL be soon! Stay strong. Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wohoo: Bazz :wohoo:

Ok, I'm trying not to be too excited for you either...but I'm giddy for you! :yipee:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs it's almost Friday! :baby:

:hi: Manny! Glad you and LO are well. 

1983 I second what Manny has said! It is hard not to think about ttc every waking moment, especially after a mc. I think it helps with emotional healing...gives you something to look forward to. We'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I used a dollar store opk tonight after a short hold and I drank a bit of water the line was lighter than last night.. I dunno y I bother lol


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz opks pick up hcg. I definitly suggest stop testing with fresh urine. Try in the morning with FMU.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny no more opk's for me!!

How is everyone one today??

Mrs omg one more day!!! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'afternoon ladies! 

I went to RE today...my follie is at 20mm and lining at 8.5...things progress quickly when it comes to O time. Without seeing my lab results the Dr thinks I'll get a +ve OPK tomorrow. The timing couldn't be better because DH :plane: comes home tomorrow afternoon! 

:bunny: :dust: :bunny:


----------



## bazzb

awesome!!! whoo hooo:sex:

sending oodles of baby dust!!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you! I'm so glad he'll be here...I really have missed him, so it's a bonus that it's also O time! 

Hope you are alright and avoiding the urge to poas!


----------



## bazzb

trying not to think about the one dollar store HPT i have at home LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

Don't do it Bazz! Step away from the stick! Tomorrow morning is the ticket! You just have to make it until the morning! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

LOl I can do this!!!
i was thinking about testing saturday AM.

I have to work the early shift tomorrow and didnt want to bother it half asleep at 5 am LOL


----------



## MrsNJR

Angel what perfect timing! My hubby works away some times, and if we'd not got our BFP WHEN we did the chances are he'd have been away the following month, so it was perfect timing for us. Hopefully it's a good sign, I am a bit of a believer in things happening for a reason, so if doc says tomorrow is the big day, and hubby home tomorrow too, I'd say that's a pretty good sign that this is your month!

Bazz... Hang fire with those tests!! Lol

Eeek, just one more sleep for me and I should get some answers.... Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Mrs! I really hope so...I know it will happen when it is supposed to. 

My plan for tomorrow:
:flower: + :kiss: + <3 <3 + :bunny: + :sex: = :crib:


----------



## bazzb

hahah love it!
have fun;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz, if you cave and POAS in the morning (which I would probably do regardless of the hour), please be sure to keep us posted! FX and :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs...thinking of you today! :hugs:

Bazz...did you give in and poas? :haha:

Manny...hope you are feeling better! :baby:


----------



## bazzb

Nope :) i did not!! I thought i saw some very very pink yesterday on my TP but i guess i imagined it as still no aflol

MRS good luck hope everything is good XXX


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz...the waiting can make us think we are hallucinating! Pink can mean implantation! Oh I would love to see you get a BFP straight away! FX 

DH gets home in just over an hour. I am currently having my closet painted, but the painters are going to have to beat feet before DH gets here! Finished or not! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

I think imagine smpyoms as well lol :shrug:

yay hubby time :happydance:go home painters!!! lol!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi everyone.... We have excellent news! We saw a healthy little baby, complete with heartbeat!

I am so relieved, and we've been to see both sets of parents today to tell them about the pregnancy and show them our scan pic. So a really lovely day!

Xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Awesome news!!!! How far are now??


----------



## A1983

Brilliant news!! Congratulations Mrs!! xxx


----------



## bazzb

Update on me
Took Another dollar store test with fmu BFN...I'm okay with it just come in Af!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bummer Bazz. The waiting game is the hardest! How long has it been now since the mc? Fx you get something, preferably a BFP, in the next few days!

Mrs. What great news! I bet the parents were so thrilled. 

1983. Hope you are getting along well!

AFM ~ Thrilled DH is home! We are potentially facing a hurricane, so I'm relieved he is here to save the day. 

<3 :dust: <3


----------



## bazzb

Glad hubby is home :) hope the storm
Doesn't hit too bad!
Take a look at my ff chart in my signature it says I am 8 dpo I just logged my yes in. Do you think it's accurate?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Trying to look at it from my phone...does the 19th coincide with the +ve OPK or is it anywhere near your final BFN? I'm still new at temping, but they say the constant rise after a dip indicates O has occurred (progesterone makes your body warmer).


----------



## xoxo4angel

*rise for 3 consecutive days, which is what your chart shows.


----------



## bazzb

Positive opk was like the 10th I think and that's when I had the barely there negative
The 16th I had a 100% bfn 
I didnt test between the 10-16th so not sure what day it went negative


----------



## A1983

You'll get there Bazz, af arrived about 43 days after d&e...then after that it was regular again, just need to get that first one then you can feel like you are back in the game so to speak...I felt better once I knew I could start ttc again-just so horrible to have your life complete one minute and then broken into pieces the next. But we have all been through it and as manny and Mrs have shown-us ladies can come out the other end too with big smiles and new found hope  

Im cd 10 and not seeing oh til cd 13 as both away....just hoping I don't ov early!!! Normally it's cd 14 or 15! Had a huge glob of ewcm this morning (tmi for this post or are you ladies down with the grusome details?!) but im hoping it will hold off til we start bding next Tuesday!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:shrug: Bazz ~ I really wish I knew more about temping! If I had to guess (being a newbie), it looks like you're either 9dpo or 4dpo (because of the constant rise of temp after 24th). That being said, your first cycle can cause your hormones to be all out of sorts, which can directly impact your temps. FX...either way, you'll get your answer in the next week! Hope you are well and you get a BFP as an answer! 

1983 ~ Not TMI in my book. :thumbup: CM is new to me, do you also use OPKs? Fx you guys get to catch that eggy! 

Hi Mrs & Manny! Hope you and :baby: :baby: are doing well! 

AFM ~ DH has made it home just in time! We've managed to dtd AND prepare for this hurricane! 

<3 :dust: <3


----------



## bazzb

my temp went up today to 36.6! highest all month.. hopefully ill get af by the end of the week.. i also have a bit of discharge not stretchy anymore

angel glad your hubby made it home in time!! :) we are suppose to get lots of rain and wind tomorrow from the hurricane...

1983 in my opinion there is no such thing as tmi if you join this site :)

manny an mrs hope your babies are doing great

xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a good weekend?

Angel - have you OVed yet? So great that DH made it home in time and you didn't need IUI. Lets hope its a quick and successful 2WW!

Bazz - sorry the test went back to BFN. I've had a few of those false positives and its so upsetting. Really hope AF shows up soon so you can just move onto a fresh new cycle. Having looked at your chart, I would also guess you are only 4 dpo but as the ladies say, cycles are a complete mess after mc so I wouldn't pay too much attention to your chart until after first AF.

Mrs - awesome news about your scan. What a wonderful sight and sound it is to see a beautiful little beating heart. When do you get your next scan?

A1983 - hope Ov is keeping away for a couple more days until you and DH are together again! Fingers crossed this is it for you!

And FMS - got a scan tomorrow which I'm quite excited about and then two weeks later I've got my big scan after which we can let the secret out. Can't wait for that. I purchased a doppler last week and after a few days of trying to find the HB with no success, I eventually found it beating away on Saturday morning. I was SOOOO excited. I'm going to try only use it once a week because I have heard that while it is safe to use, babies try move away from doppler indicating that they don't really like it. Bit it is a huge relief to know that it is beating away.

Hope everyone has a great and successful week.
xxx


----------



## bazzb

Manny scan tomorrow!! omg exciting!!! Thanks for looking at my chart! i havent been doing much BD so I doubt a BFP is on the way.. I am just too irritable (i think waiting to get back to normal is getting to me) Either way if I am 5 or 10 dpo at least AF should be here soon! :) my temps are staying high so i guess I ovulated at some point lol

Just realizing i did get two negitive OPK on the 23rd and 24th 

How is everyone else????


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny! How exciting...you're in the home stretch now! And yay for the Doppler! Let us know how it goes!

I did O on Saturday (+ve OPK on Friday as predicted by RE)...I'm not sure what is going on with my temps. I'm using this month as a test run, so I have little faith in my chart! 

Hope you ladies are having a good day so far! 

:dust:


----------



## A1983

Ladies, do you leave 24 hours between bding once you get a positive opk? And do you do it morning or evening or whenever you can?! Yes ov has held off...so starting bding tomorrow and I should ov on Rhurs  xx


----------



## A1983

*Thurs even!


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Ladies, do you leave 24 hours between bding once you get a positive opk? And do you do it morning or evening or whenever you can?! Yes ov has held off...so starting bding tomorrow and I should ov on Rhurs  xx

I dtd day before O (+ve OPK), day of and day after. 3 in a row. I fell pg that way back in July. Fx for you!

PS When we "time" our cycles, RE strongly suggest BDing day AFTER +ve OPK. Just a little FYI in the event you want to stick with every other day :D


----------



## bazzb

I did day of + opk and day of o
It worked for me last time!


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - in answer to your question, we did SMEP where you DTD every other day from CD10. When you get a positive OPK, you do it that day and the 2 following days. You then have one days break and do it one last time. It takes a lot of the guess work out of which day to try. And we did it either mornings or evenings - whenever we could fit it in.

Apparently if you have been pregnant before and you follow SMEP, you have up to 50% of conceiving. Worth a try I think!

Although the second time I got a BFP, we only DTD the night of the positive OPK.

Good luck! x


----------



## A1983

Thank you  +ive opk on digital this morning, have bd'd and will do for next 2 days! Feeling a bit of ov pain though which I normally get day after +ive so maybe surge started yesterday after my -ive, who knows!

Ok, so do you ladies check your cervix? I tried this month out of interest and prior to ovulation I found my cervix/os easily-it was straight. Just felt it now and still found it easily but it has tilted towards my back...is this normal? I can still feel the os. :-\


----------



## A1983

ps Manny-id that the _only_ time you bd'd the month of your second bfp?


----------



## A1983

It's straight again!! 20 minutes later?! And over to the left...how strange!! Think im ovulating from the left side...maybe it's getting into position ha ha! x


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> It's straight again!! 20 minutes later?! And over to the left...how strange!! Think im ovulating from the left side...maybe it's getting into position ha ha! x


Oh I seem to be of no help regarding the cervix! Sounds interesting if it shifts to the side you O from! Our bodies are amazing!


----------



## bazzb

i have no idea either! i tried to feel mine last week but i didnt know what I was looking for LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> i have no idea either! i tried to feel mine last week but i didnt know what I was looking for LOL

:rofl:

Any new symptoms or anything for you?


----------



## bazzb

I did have alittle cramping last night for about an hour.. yesterday i had a lot of creamy dishcarge
other than that nothing!!

how are you feeling


----------



## xoxo4angel

Your symptoms are the one's that fall in either category (AF or BFP). 

I'm good thanks...this temping thing is addictive! I get so excited to fall asleep just to see what my temp will be in the morning! Silly, I know, but I'm eager to learn my pattern!


----------



## bazzb

Me too! My hubby is like really Hun 20 dollars for a new thermometer? LOL men


----------



## Native_gurl

If you wake constantly through the night would temping be effective? I never sleep all the way through the night..i usually wake up 4-5 times a night.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Native_gurl said:


> If you wake constantly through the night would temping be effective? I never sleep all the way through the night..i usually wake up 4-5 times a night.

I want to say the consensus is as long as you've been at rest for at least 3 hours and temp at the same time, then it can be effective. If you give it a go and your temps are all wonky, then you'll know!

:hugs: Sorry for your losses.


----------



## bazzb

I think what angel said is pretty accurate!


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> I think what angel said is pretty accurate!

I had to look it up when I started temping...for some reason (maybe afraid I'd sleep too late) my eyes started to pop open around 4am and I was afraid it would mess up my temp at 7am. 

Hope it works for you Native!


----------



## A1983

Ha ha!! I wouldn't worry about not knowing what you are looking for-I have never been inclined to try and find my cervix but this month I was clearly curious! Wont keep trying though as I don't think it taught me much apart from 'ohhh yes-I do have one!', plus ill just rely on less invasive ways to see when i'm ovulating! But just fyi it's only about 4" up inside (well I could find it easily) and feels like the end of your nose with a little slit in it!! Either side of the cervix is 'space' as in you can't reach anything beyond the end of your finger as it probably is much longer! I don't temp as I won't always wake at yhe same time and plus it stessed me out a bit when I did try...too much to observe around ttc but many many women do favour temping  x


----------



## bazzb

LOL i did end up feeling it the beginning of last week (i think) it seemed hard to reach though

So far i like tempting but if i stat obsessing over it ill quit and stick to OPk!


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 ~ :rofl: I'm all for less invasive when ttc! Honestly, I'm afraid to go poking around in there! 

Temping...I set my alarm and doze back off, so far I don't mind doing it. It feeds my addictive personality! :haha:

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

and its much cheaper then poas everyday! lol cuz i love doing that too


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladeis,

A1983 - yes, last pregnancy the night of the positive OPK was the only night we did it so I think we just got lucky.

RE cervical position, I've never really gone there. I found it a bit off-putting at first but now that I've had to insert progesterone suppositories for the last 6 weeks, I don't think I would have an issue checking it anymore - lol. Sorry I can't help with it though.

RE temping, I definitely got a bit obsessive about it. Also started waking up at 4am worrying about my temp. Or waking up with my mouth open and fretting that it would have an impact. a few times I took my temp at 4am and then at about 7am and every time it was pretty much the same so don't stress too much. I do think it is important to have at least 3 hours sleep and also to warm up your thermometer first. The first month I just used it as it was (it was winter here) and my temps were really low. Then I started warming it up for a minute or two either under my arm or under my pillow and it had a massive impact on my temps. I think they were much more accurate.

FMS I had another scan yesterday and things were looking really good. We got to see baby moving around and waving. It was amazing to see. To more weeks and I get my big scan. I just want it to come already so I can try relax a bit.

MrsNJR when is your next scan?


----------



## A1983

That's beautiful Manny, sooooo happy for you  I understand that you wont relax til your 12 week u/s but not because there is good reason, just because i'd be the same, along with hundreds if other women...who then claim they feel nervous until the baby is in their arms and safe  It's getting through the stages whilst remaining sane and not too sleep deprived ;-)

I'm really annoyed...got my +opk yesterday morning...but it must have started the night before as by 6pm my ov pain started and surge stopped!! So we bd'd yesterday morning and this morning but I think it was all a bit late as I wasn't supposed to ov til day 14 or 15, but yesterday was day 13. So Manny your lucky bfp was created the night before me....lets hope the morning after doesn't leave me completely out of any chance this month :-( xx


----------



## A1983

This is intetesting:

https://www.embryology.ch/anglais/dbefruchtung/weg02.html


----------



## mannymoo

I think you're in with a really good chance of getting a BFP. That is an interesting article and makes me even more convinced by pre-seed. Do any of you ladies use it? I would definitely recommend it if not. It is supposed to coat the spermies which makes them swim further and live longer.


----------



## bazzb

Ive never heard of using preseed but it is definately something to consider!

Manny I am soooo pleased your scan went well XX :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nice news Manny! 

A1983 interesting article! The more I know about my body, the more respect I have for it. I never knew the female anatomy was kept so busy! Its no wonder I'm exhausted with so many internal moving parts! :haha:

Hi Bazz! It's Halloweeeeeeen and the temp outside has dropped :cold: courtesy of Sandy!

Hope things are well Mrs. :hugs:

I have the organic Yes Baby lubricant...will give it a go next time! However, I have heard GREAT things about Preseed. I know several women who have used it and fell pg with it! It doesn't hurt to give the swimmers an advantage...especially after seeing the obstacle course they have to go through :haha:

Happy Hump Day! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> I'm really annoyed...got my +opk yesterday morning...but it must have started the night before as by 6pm my ov pain started and surge stopped!! So we bd'd yesterday morning and this morning but I think it was all a bit late as I wasn't supposed to ov til day 14 or 15, but yesterday was day 13. So Manny your lucky bfp was created the night before me....lets hope the morning after doesn't leave me completely out of any chance this month :-( xx

Sounds like you are covered. It is after the surge the eggy pops out and travels through the tube, so either your DH's swimmers were waiting for her in the tube or swam up to meet her! Its a win-win!


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif
*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif
> *Happy Halloween!*

cute!


----------



## A1983

Ohhh I hope so Manny and Angel, fingers crossed! Now to distract myself for the next 2 weeks ;) Yes I use Preseed, I think it's also a Godsend for when you are feeling a bit dry down there from all the bd'ing and need a bit of assistance!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Your temp is still up there! Are you 13dpo? I wanted to say you could be 8dpo, but your OPKs were -ve. Hope you are hanging in there. The hardest part after a mc is waiting for your 1st AF https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/sighing-and-waiting/smileys-sighing-and-waiting-922320.gif

A1983 ~ :dust: and Fx for you!

:hi: Manny & Mrs


----------



## bazzb

according to the char im 13 dpo, temp is still up.. come on af!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ or BFP with high temps! Practicing my PMA.


----------



## bazzb

maybe, I dont feel pregnant though

i may sound blonde but whats PMA?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Positive Mental Attitude. FX either way you get something very soon!


----------



## bazzb

thanks!

PMA i like it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

At what point do people start to feel pregnant? I can never tell the difference between PMS and PG symptoms.


----------



## bazzb

oh i dont know, lol
last time i felt like AF. this time i dont feel much of anything just a little sleep and irritable (poor hubbY)


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello everyone!! Sorry, I seem to have been off here for ages... Had a busy week, and hubby away with work. Nice to catch up with everyone on here, I sense a lot of baby dust round here!!

It's a week now since my scan, and things seem good. Still got incredibly sore boobs! They feel massive and like they are on fire when I take my bra off! Seen the GP today, just to get my referral paperwork sent off so the routine appointments get processed for me now. They don't want to see me again till the normal 12 scan and booking in appointment. That seems an awful long time off though, so we think we might pay for a private scan in another week or two.

Well, I had some very, very exciting news last night! I have a cousin who was born 6 weeks before me and we were virtually brought up together - play school, primary, high school, brownies, swimming club... You name it! Plus obviously every birthday, Christmas... We share the same grandparents, aunties and uncles.... I was her bridesmaid, she was mine.... You get the picture, she is much more than a "normal" cousin, she is my oldest and best friend. Well... She came with her 2 year old "trick or treating" last night, and told me she was pregnant! I threw my arms around her and gave her a massive hug, and (despite the fact that its meant to be TOP secret!) I told her that I was pregnant too! It was very emotional and we both cried, and she cried even more so when she heard that we'd had a scan and seen a little heartbeat and everything.... Then as we calmed down and I asked how far along she was she said "7 and a half weeks" - EXACTLY the same as me! And our due dates are 2 days apart!! Isn't that mad/amazing/exciting/FANTASTIC!!?? 

:) so happy! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Fantastic news!!!! so exciting Mrs!!! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

How amazing Mrs! What a great experience this is going to be for the two of you! I too wouldn't be able to wait 4.5 weeks for a second scan; however, if you find yourself waiting, then may those 4.5 weeks go by quickly for you! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> oh i dont know, lol
> last time i felt like AF. this time i dont feel much of anything just a little sleep and irritable (poor hubbY)

:haha:


----------



## bazzb

:hi: everyone!

happy friday!! how are you all doing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

*TGIF!*

Hope you ladies are well! 

Bazz your temp is still up there! I'm learning this temping thing as I go, so I'm curious what yours means!


----------



## bazzb

If u fInd out let me know lol!


----------



## MrsNJR

TGI Friday indeed! I teach at a college and my Friday is killer, I teach all day with just a half hour lunch break. It is exhausting anyway, never mind when preggers!! But it's not all bad, coz its nearly 6pm now, so working day is done, I'm home in my warm house (on a horrible dark, wet, cold evening!) and hubby is home from working away all week. Its nights like this I could just enjoy a nice glass of wine.... Oh we'll, maybe in a year or so!!! Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

MrsNJR said:


> TGI Friday indeed! I teach at a college and my Friday is killer, I teach all day with just a half hour lunch break. It is exhausting anyway, never mind when preggers!! But it's not all bad, coz its nearly 6pm now, so working day is done, I'm home in my warm house (on a horrible dark, wet, cold evening!) and hubby is home from working away all week. Its nights like this I could just enjoy a nice glass of wine.... Oh we'll, maybe in a year or so!!! Xxx

Aww. Hopefully next semester you get a lighter course load! And a glass of wine after the baby gets here will probably be much needed by that point!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Still not versed enough to understand your temps...the only thing i come up with is pregnancy! :shrug:


----------



## bazzb

i wish!! id be the happiest girl in the world


----------



## bazzb

Angel how many dpo are u now?
Any symptoms?


----------



## xoxo4angel

6 or 7 dpo and no symptoms...I have been mashing on my boobs to see if they are sore, but they haven't changed! This really isn't a symptom for me though because I get heavy tender boobs with AF, but I check anyway! :haha:

Hope all of you are having a lovely Saturday! :friends:

:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

My boobs never get sore for af
The didn't even hurt when I was preggo much last time

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## mannymoo

How are the 2WW ladies? Anything exciting going on there? 

Angel - when will you test?
Bazz - I'm still sure you only ovulated on CD37. Have you POAS again?
A1983 - where are you in your cycle again?
MrsNJR - how are you feeling?


----------



## bazzb

Hi manny!

No i have not POAS again..just trying to wait it out for AF for one more week... its really hard though.. my temp is high again today so i suppose thats good.

How is everyone else? Happy monday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend!

Bazz you are super patient to wait an additional week before you poas again! Fx for you!

Manny ~ I plan to watch my temps to see if they signal any news. I might break and test on Friday if my temps stay up (God willing!).


----------



## bazzb

hope your temps stay up angel! If manny is right im about 12 dpo if FF chart is right im 18 dpo either way I should get an answer this week :) ( i hope)

How is the weather where you ladies are.. i had to take out my winter coat this morning :( i was so upset lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

We had to break out the coats too! After Sandy, our temp has stayed in the 50's (10 C) :cold: I sleep like a baby when it's cold, but I cannot stand being cold...hope that makes sense. 

And thanks for hoping for high temps for me...I guess if outside is going to be cold, then let me stay hot! Sounds like a fair trade to me! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

this morning it was 0 here feeling like -4 C, and we had light snow :(

I sleep good when it is cold also, i bundle in my blankets!


----------



## xoxo4angel

When there is a chill in the house, it certainly makes getting out of bed difficult! I wonder if the temp inside the house can impact temping? Hmm. Maybe Manny knows...Mannnyyyy? :haha:

Our lake place is in Northern Minnesota. It gets to 40 below in the winter...Brrr über cold! We only stay up there in the summer months because I really cannot handle the cold. :cold: Does it get that cold where you are Bazz?


----------



## bazzb

sometimes yes.. like -25 -30:( but not evey winter.

Of course I know nothing about if the temp outside affects temping lol...


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo so glad I live in the southern hemisphere. It was 35 degrees C today! A scorcher!
Cold def affected my temps. It's even more NB to take temps while still in bed. I found that my temp on the side of my mouth that I had been lying on was about .3 degrees warmer so try always temp on the same side you were lying. And you must warm up your thermometer first. Angel can you share your chart so we can stalk?? Really hoping for lots of good news this week!!
X


----------



## bazzb

thanks for the tips Manny


----------



## xoxo4angel

mannymoo said:


> Ooo so glad I live in the southern hemisphere. It was 35 degrees C today! A scorcher!
> Cold def affected my temps. It's even more NB to take temps while still in bed. I found that my temp on the side of my mouth that I had been lying on was about .3 degrees warmer so try always temp on the same side you were lying. And you must warm up your thermometer first. Angel can you share your chart so we can stalk?? Really hoping for lots of good news this week!!
> X

Thank you for that info Manny! How would you recommend warming the thermometer? I try not to let a minute pass before I place the thermomter in my mouth! I've just now got the hang of reaching for it without dropping it and causing a fuss in the morning! :dohh: I'm jealous of your weather! I live at the beach, but we manage to get 4 seasons (mild compared to other places).

Oh, my chart is in my signature under Lucky Charm Chart! Feel free to let me know what you think! I'm eager for tomorrow...hoping it rises!


----------



## bazzb

i hope your temp rises tomorrow as well angel!

I would love for us to get a BFP the same time :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz that WOULD be so lovely! I know it is in God's hands now...in the mean time I cannot wait to go to sleep to check my temp in the morning!

1983 How are you holding up in your TWW? You are 6dpo if I recall correctly...fx for you. 

Mrs Hope things are well with you and lo (Manny too!)

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

I am at Walmart right now with a box Of frer in my hand lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> I am at Walmart right now with a box Of frer in my hand lol

NICE! I would love to see you get a +ve straight away! If you cave and test in the morning let me know! I'm excited for you!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks will do!
Going to try and hold off but it's hard


----------



## xoxo4angel

Keeping the faith Bazz! I say 3 more days with those temps and testing is fair game! Stay bundled up!


----------



## bazzb

Thx hun
I decided to use an opk to feed my poas addiction lol
I used cb digital but my urine was do clear (3 bottles of water today). Anyways it was negative. I know sometimes they detect hcg but I don't know if they do early on?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I have heard they can detect HCG, but they aren't 100% reliable for detecting pregnancy. Glad you fed your POAS addiction! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

That's what I read when I googled! Some it works for others it doesn't
Some it doesn't work for until 6-7 weeks
I fed but addiction but wasted a digi lol
Hubby says he doesn't get y I like to pee on things


----------



## xoxo4angel

Our DH's will never fully understand will they? Mine was moving some things around on my night stand yesterday and he grabbed, then quickly dropped what is my thermometer. He said, "Eww. You pee on that!" I laughed so hard and said, "that is about the only thing I DON'T pee on!" Somewhere on here there is a thread with hilarious quotes/comments DHs have made during TTC...I found it once and it cracked me up!


----------



## bazzb

Lol that's too funny
Mine Just said to me
What do you mean your chart looks good?? Are the ladies on the site witches how do they know what your chart even means lol


----------



## bazzb

I'm off to bed
The cold weather makes me sleepy
Will check in in the am
Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night Bazz!


----------



## mannymoo

Bwaaahhaaaa - your DHs sound hilarious! None of them really have any clue. I showed mine a smiley face OPK once and he said Oh good - you're pregnant! Ummm no, thats not what it means! I was so annoyed especially since I had told him two days before that I should ovulate in the next few days. 

Angel - found your chart. I must have missed it. At least now I can keep an eye on it.
Bazz your chart is still looking great. You are a very strong lady to not test!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny- I did not test this am as I sad up st 430 to Pee so I didn't think my urine would be good enough!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Uh oh...I woke with night sweats around temping time and my temp dropped again. :dohh: This late after O, I am prepping now for AF (she is due Friday/Saturday).


----------



## bazzb

:( oh noooo I don't knOw much but does it usually s
Drop before or day of?


----------



## mannymoo

Angel - My temp would drop day of AF or day after AF started. A temp drop this early could also be implantation. But I agree - prepare yourself for AF and anything else would then just be a lovely surprise. But certainly don't count yourself out! I'm interested to see what it does tomorrow.

Bazz I see FF has removed your cover line. Wonder why that is? If your temp stays high for 18 days or more post Ov, you are almost certainly pregnant, so all is looking good.


----------



## mannymoo

RE warming up thermometer, I normally just pop mine under my arm for 30 seconds but I know a lot of people sleep with it under their pillows.


----------



## bazzb

mannymoo said:


> Angel - My temp would drop day of AF or day after AF started. A temp drop this early could also be implantation. But I agree - prepare yourself for AF and anything else would then just be a lovely surprise. But certainly don't count yourself out! I'm interested to see what it does tomorrow.
> 
> Bazz I see FF has removed your cover line. Wonder why that is? If your temp stays high for 18 days or more post Ov, you are almost certainly pregnant, so all is looking good.

I am just noticing that!
I will log in at work and see
I don't see my ovulation or anything there now


----------



## bazzb

Do you know why ff would remove all that?
Hope I didn't click something by accident lol


----------



## mannymoo

I'm not sure why that would happen. It might just be confused because its been quite a long cycle. I wouldn't worry too much about it though.


----------



## bazzb

ok thanks
i logged in and this is what FF says

*Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 32 and CD 44. *


----------



## xoxo4angel

So maybe Bazz you're only 7dpo...that would explain the -ve OPKs around 24 October.

Thank you thank you Manny! This morning I gave warming up the thermometer a thought, so I temped 2x back to back to make sure I wasn't reading a cold thermometer! I have in my personal notes I had night sweats (not soaking, but def damp skin and nighty)at 5dpo when it dipped last time. I'm going to stalk FF charts :comp: I guess I am learning my pattern...

I am really glad to have you ladies watching my chart with me!


----------



## bazzb

its really confusing! but im sure we will get better at it lol

I tried posting a link to my count down to pregnancy page but you cant see my whole chart. that chart says im 11 dpo lol


----------



## bazzb

a lady on here helped me fix my chart! she said remove the negative OPK
according to it now i am 11 dpo!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Clever! I guess FF factors in EVERYTHING! 11DPO :yipee: Have you decided if you'll test tomorrow? I've been looking at charts "like mine" on FF and there is no definitive answer for the double dip. I'm anxious to see what tomorrow's temp will be! Is it bed time yet? :haha:


----------



## bazzb

lol i wish it was bed time!

Im not going to test tomorrow... i can do this lol ill keep chanting to myself 
I only BD on cd 40 not 39 so i probably missed the egg if FF is right

when will you test angel?


----------



## xoxo4angel

The eggy has a 24 hour life after it releases, sooo there is STILL a chance! Did you guys get any BDing in BEFORE CD39, like CD37? I'm just thinking we can increase the odds greatly if there were some pre game BDing! :haha: I vote you test on Friday...I might cave and test then too! I need to get some FRER though...I'm just waiting to see what this temping program can show me.

Seriously, it's only 3:41pm. I want to go to sleep so I can first and foremost: TEMP and secondly see who our President is. In that exact order!


----------



## A1983

Hello! Sorry I haven't been around - oh accidentally cracked my phone screen so only now got must upgrade! Although it was a complete accident get did say 'well it will give you a nice break from googling'..cheeky *** ;-) 

That is so funny about the smiley face opk...my oh asked me today if it was 'nearly time?' ..it has only been a week! Another 9 days to go! Yes that temp dip could well be implantation Angel fingers crossed  

I put on the electric blanket last night brrr, is getting so cold! X


----------



## A1983

*my


----------



## A1983

Ps I only bd'd on day of ov (day of positive opk too so surge must have started AFTER I tested on the say before?) so I'm not holding out much hope for this month. I'm still getting stressed thinking we HAVE to bd at exactly the same times as we did when I got my bfp as my irrational brain believes that it worked that month for that reason only, but it's near impossible when you have to go to work!! E.g we bd'd morning, morning then evening...so 3 days with ov happening on the third day so I'm thinking it happened because we waited longer til the third day and it was a few hours after I got my ov pains...I know..crazy! :-\


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> The eggy has a 24 hour life after it releases, sooo there is STILL a chance! Did you guys get any BDing in BEFORE CD39, like CD37? I'm just thinking we can increase the odds greatly if there were some pre game BDing! :haha: I vote you test on Friday...I might cave and test then too! I need to get some FRER though...I'm just waiting to see what this temping program can show me.
> 
> Seriously, it's only 3:41pm. I want to go to sleep so I can first and foremost: TEMP and secondly see who our President is. In that exact order!

lol I know I am falling a sleep:( at work no doubt
we BD 34 and then 40 as i wasnt feeling well.. so probably missed it but you never know maybe I od on cd 40 :) wishful thinking

I cant wait to see our temps tomorrow its so exciting lol


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> Ps I only bd'd on day of ov (day of positive opk too so surge must have started AFTER I tested on the say before?) so I'm not holding out much hope for this month. I'm still getting stressed thinking we HAVE to bd at exactly the same times as we did when I got my bfp as my irrational brain believes that it worked that month for that reason only, but it's near impossible when you have to go to work!! E.g we bd'd morning, morning then evening...so 3 days with ov happening on the third day so I'm thinking it happened because we waited longer til the third day and it was a few hours after I got my ov pains...I know..crazy! :-\

I think like that also, i think its normal.. welcome back btw


----------



## bazzb

ok so i updated my chart again LOL i think i am obsessed.. i added the one -opk on cd 38 and now it says i ovulated cd 40 LOL so ladies I think I am 10 dpo now!


----------



## xoxo4angel

You and me both Bazz! Or am I only 9dpo? Either way...you narrowing it to one day off is not too big of a difference! :happydance: You can still test on Friday! 

1983. Glad you're back and in the tww! It's normal to obsess over doing things like you did when you originally got pg. I even so much as showed my DH and Fertility Specialist my app as proof of how often we BDed when I got pg the first time. I still cannot believe I showed the Dr...as if the days she was telling us to BD weren't effective?!? :haha: So, rest assured your fears are normal!


----------



## bazzb

Angel your right either way if no af by friday I think we are so allowed to test! Praying for your :bfp:and if i could get one as well that would be fantastic!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I like that kind of thinking! Let's hop in the Delorean and fast forward to Friday! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

Hahaha I wish!!!


----------



## bazzb

Morning ladies
How is everyone doing !?


----------



## bazzb

Angel i see your temp spiked back up :)!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Bazz.

Indeed it did! Who knows what is going on though. I wish I had started temping last month when I thought about it...at least then I'd have post O temps to compare. Meanwhile, it's a guessing game! The good news is so far haven't had any spotting this round...fx the spotting stays away! Before my mc I would have a couple of days of spotting before :shhh: af <~~~trying to keep her name on the down low. Don't want to bring any of her attention to this thread! :haha: 

I noticed your temp is still up there...did you refrain from :test:


----------



## bazzb

same here its my first month temping too!! No spotting for me either, i always spot a day or two before AF as well. My temp is still high i think it dropped .1 of a degree lol... i didnt test!! waiting until friday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi again. I had a busy Wednesday, but couldn't wait to get on here! Kudos for waiting to test! Umm...is it Friday yet? 

Nighty night ladies! :sleep:


----------



## bazzb

I wish
Night angel!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - whats happening today? Bazz - temps still nice and high. Angel - temps still above cover line which is good. Yay - nearly Friday, testing day!! I think you should test Friday morning South african time - which will probably be the middle of the night there... Otherwise I have to wait the whole day for any news!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:grr: AF is creeping up on me. I def have premenstral spotting, which I used to get a couple of days before :witch: DH was sad about it this morning. He said he thought we nailed it, but always wanted a fall baby (he wants his kid to be one of the oldest in his grade for athletic purposes!). I'll O again around US Thanksgiving! Bring on a Turkey Baby!

Manny ~ I do like your idea of testing in the middle if the night though...technically that is YOUR Friday! :haha: Made me laugh.


----------



## bazzb

anegl im sorry to hear that:(! a fall baby would be nice, its a great time of the year :)

my temp is still up, no spotting yet but maybe im not reallt 13 dpo who knows... i do have slight cramping thoguh


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz cramping is ok. The FS told me your uterus is "heavy" so many women think AF is coming, but it's just the lining is thickening for the :baby: FX for you Bazz! Cannot believe you are still holding out to :test:

Much :dust: and Many :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

i am almost too scared to test tomorrow!! scared if it is Negative ill cry lol and if its positive ill just worry again

Its almsot been 2 months since my MC so if not af by monday im calling the dr.


----------



## xoxo4angel

You'll have to call the Dr tomorrow after you test because you are going to get a BFP!!! Your temps are increasing...don't they call the 3rd increase triphasic = preggers? 

Now I'm looking forward to going to bed to see what your temp is going to do tomorrow...:sleep:


----------



## bazzb

Maybe so!? i have idea:)

i hope your right...ill for sure tempt tomorrow but im still not sure if ill test lol!


----------



## xoxo4angel

The suspense is unbearable! :haha: Most women (not all) get their AF within 6 weeks of a mc. 8 weeks with your temps...hello, is this thing on? :test: :test: 

Haha...I'm kidding. I understand the sadness associated with testing.


----------



## bazzb

I know!! ill have to test soon though, this butterfly feeling is starting to get to me lol

thanks for the support, you ladies are great!

Hubby doesnt get it like you do


----------



## A1983

Ooh the butterflies in tummy...hate that!! That normally comes on a few days before after is due because I'm hoping so much she doesn't!! Goodluck Bazz...but if af does come just remember...it may be your last for 9 months  Spoke to a lady at work today-she told me she has had 2 miscarriages (not in a row) but has 4 girls now! She reassured me in so many ways so tonight I'm feeling positive again


----------



## A1983

AF not after!! Sorry-that's me getting used to my new phone!


----------



## bazzb

thank you!
exactly ill be glad either way, then i can move on :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ A friend of mine had 2 miscarriages back to back, then finally conceived her daughter! It is a relief to be able to read these success stories on here (thanks to Mrs & Manny) and to hear them first hand. Fx!

Bazz ~ The butterflies might go away if you cave and POAS! :haha: It should be Friday where Manny is! And of course DHs don't understand...its a blessing to have you all to talk to and share experiences with! 

:hi: Manny and Mrs. Hope you and babies are doing well!


----------



## bazzb

I've been feeling so blah tonight:( my dinner did bit agree with me at all

I'm glad to read the success stories also :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Can I join you ladies!!??? Me- Jessica!! ((((waves)))) I have had 2 miscarriages in the past year:( BFP march natrual MC (low progesterone) april 28th. BFP June, no heartbeat @ my 8 week ultrasound D&C sadly. I have a feeling im getting a BFP in the next few days, we were not "trying" but I had run out of my BC pills and was off for 3 weeks!!! I am TERRIFIED of losing another baby!!!! I have started progesterone caps 2X a day as precaution. but i have been pregnant 4 times now, and I know what its like!! when is everyone testing here???(sorry I went on and on)


----------



## bazzb

Hi Jessica 
Sorry for your losses:(
I was going to test tomorrow but I am scared lol
We weren't trying this month either gl to u!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:howdy: Jessica. I too am sorry for your losses. Fingers crossed for you to get your BFP! What cycle day are you on? 

Bazz...dinner not settling well with you? Nauseated much? As in a possible BFP symptom? :haha: I do say that in jest! 

I'm currently planning to make a tryptophan baby (Turkey Day bambino 22 Nov)..hehehe, I'll monitor DH's turkey consumption, so I'm not competing with this ~> :sleep: I just need AF to come on already...I feel her knocking!


----------



## bazzb

I think I have that stomach but that's going around 
Haven't thrown up but gravol is my BFF tonight lol

Angel are u sure af is coming?? Still spotting?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz. Oh a bug is going around? Don't get dehydrated...drink plenty of water, but not so much as to dilute your fmu! 

TMI Confession: I had read and read :book: how a cervix shifts, how cm changes, how it feels before AF and curiosity got the best of me :blush: Soooo I thought I'd find my cervix today...let's just say I will not be doing that again AND AF is certainly on her way :dohh:


----------



## bazzb

Lol ! No such thing as tmi on here lady.:)
Weird I felt for mine tonight too, but I dunno what the hell im looking for lol
If I get up too per again tonight I'm not testing in the am !


----------



## xoxo4angel

I felt for it in the shower...still can't tell ya what I felt, but the results of my adventure confirmed my suspicion of AF's impending arrival. :oops:

Don't go pee anymore! Or wait, you can use fmu as long as you don't drink anything throughout the night!


----------



## bazzb

No water since 9!
Just did my last pee and I'm All snuggled in bed now
If my to dips tomorrow I won't test if its still high I will:)


----------



## bazzb

Off to sleep
Night ladies!


----------



## A1983

Is it morning now where you are bazz?! 13dpo today? I''ve got another 6 days but after discussing those butterflies they must have triggered my own! So my tummy was churning all evening! I was hoping it wouldn't this month as it makes af even harder to accept as I get my hopes up so much from the possible excitement! But I've had af's before when ttc...I'll have them again...just bring on the lucky month  

Welcome Jessica! So a few days left til af would arrive?

Have a lovely day ladies  xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Its already 10:30 on Friday morning here. Waiting with baited breath!

Welcome Jessica. Hope the thread brings you lots of luck.
Sorry Angel that you feel AF is sneaking up on you. I hate that feeling! Sending hugs. xx


----------



## bazzb

Well ladies I decided to poas and it was BFN!
No sign if af, maybe my o date is wrong


----------



## LVnMommy

thank you thank you ladies for the welcoming!!:) As for cycle day ??? I have no clue!! lol I was on the pill and had some DARK spotting(tmi sorry) almost black around october 12th for about 3 days after i stopped the pill and nothing since then?? Im having some not cramping per say just heavyness, achyness in my uterus. I told DH i dont think I even need to take a test, Im about 95% sure! Hes not ready yet,, after the last loss it took me a while to pull myself together and he does not want me to go through that again..I wish I could get him more excited!! best of luck everyone:) I will be testing in the AM!!!!! (((nervous still!)


----------



## mannymoo

Nooooo bazz! So disappointing. But let's give it a few more days and try again. If by the end of next week still no bfp or AF, maybe you should ring your doc.

Angel - has AF arrived yet?

Jess very excited for your test tomorrow. Keep a pma and all will be fine!

A1983 fingers crossed for when you test too.

MrsNJR - what's happened to you? Hope all is well..


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny, im starting to have a little more cramping and boobs slightly hurt.. hoping af shows this weekend.. if not will call the doctor end of next week not like they will do much.. they suck here lol!

hi everyone else. hope all is well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Bazz...it isn't over though, your temps are still up! Could be too soon! Fx! I'd def put a call in to the Dr. Maybe they can give you the Provera shot to trigger AF for you...provided they confirm through blood work you are NOT preggers. *wink*

TGIF ladies! 

1983 ~ 6 days. FX for you!

Jess ~ Is it tomorrow yet? Good luck doll!

Oh, I conceded and marked "light" on FF...on to my second chart and a 
https://www.picgifs.com/animal-graphics/animal-graphics/turkey/animal-graphics-turkey-657113.gif _BABY!!_

Thank you Manny for your continued support...I know you are busy making your baby, but I am sooo thankful for your input! :friends:

Mrs. Hope you are well! :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

I couldnt wait!!! and BFP BFP BFP!!!! YAY!!!:) even pregnant on DIGI!!! im guessing im around 11 DPO siince my "lmp" shall I upload pics???


----------



## bazzb

go nuts! i love to see other people BFP

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats doll. H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## bazzb

i feel like a cry baby but my lower back is KILLING me... AF is being mean to me and likes to torture and not show her face! grr lol


----------



## A1983

Yes thank you Manny  And Bazz I have read a poll where women have often taken another couple of weeks to get af...I know I know, you want af now (or a bfp) but just trying to reassure you that you are not alone. I'd get the doc to check your hcg level too I remember worrying about how long mine would take, but once I got my ov pains I knew it was 2 weeks away, think it took 42 days.. so 6 weeks which isn't far from you hun xxx

Yes 6 days left for me, but I'm just preoccupying myself with things to do plus planning next month bday'ing so I can fit it around mine and oh's work. .gives me something to aim for if&when af arrives.

Congrats Jessica! Can I ask how did you know you were pregnant (well 95% sure?) I won't know til the day I rest positive/am late as pregnancy symptoms are so similar to af for me.. the only difference in intermittent mild cramping with my bfp.. but then if I really focus on that area I can bring on very mild 'cramping' as if somatic of my hopeful thinking!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks 1983.. its been 53 days for me.. Im pretty sure I did O so it should happen soon.. thx for the kind words


----------



## LVnMommy

A1983- how did i know?? well my boobs did all the talking!!!! LOL they full tingling like noones business, and today and are straight up sore, the mild dull cramping, the breast's business happend all 4 pregnancies!!! (I have a 4 year old and 2 year old!) VERY VIDID DREAMS is really what locked me in!! happend with my past two, I dreamed of a positive test, and wham! positive!!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi everyone! :wave:

Sorry for my absence, I've been lurking, checking out what's going on...!

Bazz sorry to hear abt bfn, as the others have said maybe try to wait a few days and test again? It's such a horrible waiting game isn't it?

Angel, AF showed up :wacko: well, onwards and upwards. Maybe THIS is ur cycle!

Manny! :flower: how are u?? How r u feeling these days, and where r u up to with scans etc?

Hello lvnmummy, BIG congrats on your BFP! Hope u have a smooth ride this time 

Well an update on me... As u know we were scanned at 7 weeks and saw our lovely strong heartbeat! Next routine scan isn't till 12 weeks so we've paid £100 for a private scan next Sunday, when I'll be 10 weeks. Worth every penny if it helps to reassure us! Generally feeling ok, tired and a little nauseous at times... Boobs still VERYtender, and if I feel my tummy when I'm stood up I can feel that although there's obviously no bump yet, it is kind of firm inside now, not just squishy! For two nights on the run now I've woken up in the night wide awake for a couple of hours... It's 3.30AM as I write this! And talk about vivid dreams! The other night I dreamed I had won £100,000! Fingers crossed for lucky lottery ticket then!! Lol

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bazzb

Hi mrs ! Glad you are going good, can't wait til your next scan :)
So exciting!!!

Afm my temp is still up so I don't think af is coming today

How is everyone else??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ lower back pain is the pits! Hope you found a way to ease it up. And your temp still being up is a good thing...means you are not out of the game! Fx!

1983 ~ 5 days to go. Good idea planning BDing ahead...it always makes me feel productive and gives me something to look forward to!

Mrs ~ So glad you are well! In about a week you'll get to see your LO again! The peace of mind is going to offset the cost! 

:wave: Manny


----------



## A1983

Exactly Angel  Do you find when af arrives you have a moment of feeling really sad coupled with wondering if and when it will happen for you..I do. I find the few days leading up to af I start imagining I could be, then I enter a fantasy land where I imagine those 2 lines and I start calculating when the 12 week scan would be etc...then as soon as af starts I'm crushed :-( Then hope re-enters around time leading up to ov. 

As for this month I really think I'm not pregnant as I'm 11dpo and that's when my mild cramping started with my bfp...I've had none. I know it's only my second month of trying but women seem together pregnant so quickly after a mc and I'm getting inpatient!! :-\


----------



## A1983

Ps what are your oh's like on the alcohol front/do you have any views on it? Mine only drinks at the weekend socially but we're having the same bickers over the amount. I'd like him to have ONE maybe two drinks on a Friday and Saturday (and preferably only one night ha ha!) But he see's no wrong is a bottle or2 over the weekend... :-\ hmmmm...I remember the days I never used to be monitoring alcohol intake!


----------



## A1983

Ps Goodluck Mrs, how exciting


----------



## bazzb

My hubby doesn't drink Right now and I actually love it lol
I myself haven't drank since I got preggo in July although I see nothing wrong with having g a few drinks . I'm Just not much of a drinker

How is everyone doing today ??


----------



## A1983

Over analyzing!! That's what I'm doing today arrgghh! Been cramping mildly all day...when I'm distracted its hardly there...then when I think about it there are there pretty strongly...12dpo so 4 more days til af is due (16dpo) so could be af cramps...if it is then I'm worried as they shouldn't be this constant so early? The month I got my bfp I cramped all day on&off from 11dpo...but I'm sure they weren't as strong as this plus not so constant...more like mild for a few hours then nothing for a few hours and so on. This wait til 16dpo is torturous!! Trying to not get my hopes up because when af arrives I get so upset. I won't test til I'm officially late..

How is everyone else??


----------



## bazzb

No af for me still either 
I have no idea how long my normal luthal phase is either lol
The joys of being a woman


----------



## A1983

Are you still cramping Bazz? Going to doctors tomorrow?


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Exactly Angel  Do you find when af arrives you have a moment of feeling really sad coupled with wondering if and when it will happen for you..I do. I find the few days leading up to af I start imagining I could be, then I enter a fantasy land where I imagine those 2 lines and I start calculating when the 12 week scan would be etc...then as soon as af starts I'm crushed :-( Then hope re-enters around time leading up to ov.
> 
> As for this month I really think I'm not pregnant as I'm 11dpo and that's when my mild cramping started with my bfp...I've had none. I know it's only my second month of trying but women seem together pregnant so quickly after a mc and I'm getting inpatient!! :-\

I try not to get my hopes up during the tww. I like to be realistic about my chances, but that doesn't mean I don't have that "shucks" moment when AF shows. I too can be quite impatient about ttc, but I hold fast to the thought that there is a LO for me and when the time is right, I'll fall pg. This is my 3rd cycle after my D&C and things finally seem "normal." My 1st 2 cycles were quite irregular, so I take this as a sign my body is ready again :flower:

TTC has def been trying on my patience! You'll get there...we all will! 4 days to testing for you! Fx!


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983~ The RE told my DH alcohol doesn't quite have the impact on his :spermy: like it can my eggys. He drinks on the weekends with his buddies and has had a SA done where his swimmers checked out just fine. It doesn't seem fair they get to do whatever they want and we basically have to revamp our lives just to ttc! Let him enjoy his drinks while he can! As long as it doesn't effect his performance :haha:

Cramping can be a good sign...you are in the home stretch now! :dust:

Bazz ~ Still no AF and your temps are still up there...I'm puzzled, but in an optimistic way. Let us know if you call the Dr's tomorrow. I wish they would draw your blood to see where you are in your cycle or to check for HCG! Crossing everything I can for you! :dust:

I'm on CD3...so far AF has been mild. Tomorrow I'll get the call to set up a HSG (dye to look at tubes). I've heard many women fall pg within 3 months of having it done. I hope I am one of those women!


----------



## bazzb

Angel I hope the procedure works for u!! I have never heard of it before
I've decided to wait until the end of the week test again if no af and then call the doctor
That way they can't say wAit until 9 weeks.

1983-My cramping has been gone since Friday


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Bazz. I'll let you all know in a weeks time how the HSG goes! There are conflicting stories as to whether or not it's painful...I'm hoping it's not painful! 

And boy you have some staying power! Come on Friday!! Fx you get the answers you want and if you have to go to the Dr, may they be attentive and act promptly!


----------



## bazzb

Thank you! Ill be happy either way now!
Is it Friday yet lol


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Jess. Very exciting news RE the BFP. How are you feeling?

Bazz - temps still looking great. I must say, your cycle has me puzzled a bit too but I would suggest doing another test in a couple of days and seeing what happens. I think there is still a great chance that your BFP is just being a little shy.

Angel - glad to hear AF isn't being too rough with you. May I ask why you are going for the lap? Has your Dr recommended it? Here they will only recommend a lap if you have been trying (without any pregnancies) for 18 months so it seems odd that they would send you for one after you've had 2 recent BFPs. Really crossing my fingers that this IS your cycle!

A1983 - yay, nearly testing time. Cramps sound promising. Keep us posted!

MrsNJR - hope you're still doing well.

FMS - MS has slowed down which is great. For the first time in ages I had some energy this weekend. Thank heavens for my doppler otherwise I would probably be freaking out around now but heartbeat is going strong so hoping all is alright. 8 more sleeps until my big scan! Whoop whoop!

Hope its a good week for everyone. I'm off the the beach on Thursday for some R&R. Can't wait! xxx


----------



## bazzb

Mann glad you are doing well and the lo Also
The beach oh that sounds great right about now!! I'm jealous ;)

My temp did drop from 36.9 to 36.67 but its not below my cover line 
Still a waiting game for me

How is everyone else ?


----------



## A1983

Ohhh the beach sounds lovely!! Zzzzz! 

Angel-I had a hsg done privately (my own fears!!) and it came back all clear  As for the pain it only hurt a tiny but when the clamped my cervix...like a pinch ...and that stayed a but sore for a day but nothing major! I went off shopping to celebrate...and yes I did get my bfp 3 months after...BUT I've just got my bfp today!!  I caved and tested early...

It's a faint line but 13dpo on a 25ml test from work! Trying not think too much about it (pah!!) as I have another 3 days til af would be due...so I'm going to eat well and will Thursday to come quickly so I can see doc for blood tests! Will also do another poas in the morning.

Manny and Mrs.. did you find it hard to get excited as you were overcome with worry that another mc will happen? I'm so worried I'm not going to be able to sleep...and now I can't take anything like Zopiclone..I'll speak to my doctor. 

I'll keep you posted  Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## A1983

I don't know how to upload the test on here! Doesn't matter x


----------



## mannymoo

Wooo hooo - congrats A1983! Awesome news!

I would love to tell you how not to worry and how to get excited... but its impossible. I still feel like I'm constantly walking on egg shells and I stress about every tiny little thing. On the up-side, I did come to the realization very early on this pregnancy that there is nothing I can really do but look after myself as best I can. The rest is out of my hands and no amount of worrying will help. Its just going to be a case of taking it one day at a time and being thankful for every day that you are preggers.

Wishing you the best of luck!!!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Thank you Manny, great advice!! I'm trying not to think of myself as pregnant until Thursday...crazy I know as many women get there bfp's before their af is due.. but yes I'm going to look after myself, minimal exercise (woo hoo!) and pray I follow in yours and Mrs footsteps  The thought of the first scan terrifies me, unbelievably so...but as you say, it's out of our hands so what will be will be *whilst walking on egg shells* ;-) xxx


----------



## bazzb

congrats 1983!!!!!! XX


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 :wohoo: Happy and Healthy 9 months! (Thank you for sharing your experience about the procedure)

Manny ~ Jealous that your beach has nice weather! It's windy here, so that means the beach is chilly :cold: My RE wants to do the lap to rule that BOTH tubes are open...we know at least one is. With my age and DH getting ready to leave for 4 months, she wants to make sure we have every available opportunity to conceive. 

Bazz ~ one temp drop as slight as yours def keeps you in the game! Come on BFP! 

Mrs :hi:

:dust: and peaceful wishes!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey everyone, and HEY CONGRATS to a1983! Woo, fab news for u!

I agree with manny abt the worry... I'm not sure I WILL stop. Everything is scary, the cramps, any bit of discharge, twinges, everything! The day of our first scan I just cried all the way there... And then once we'd had good news I cried all the way home again!! 

All I can say is TRY to relax, and occupy your time to try to make these weeks pass a little more quickly. And the very best of luck. 

Ok the rest of u, who's next?? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Both me and angel for December ;) best Xmas present ever!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Exactly! Bazz is on deck for her BFP and God willing, I'll be right on her heels! :dance: 
Wouldn't that make for great Christmas gifts for our families...or is that too "Hallmark moment?" :xmas16:


----------



## bazzb

Love it! Love the gooshy stuff hehe
I think I'm out saw some orangey color discharge tonight
Kinda hoping it is af so I can get my Xmas bfp


----------



## LVnMommy

YAY!!!! 1983:) WE are due date buddies now! we are going to have some awesome july babies:):) I am still TERRIFIED of another MC I will not let myself get excited yet, or get too attached! I just cant yet..


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Bazz. I'll keep my eye out for your temp tomorrow...I'm not sure what the orange would be from :shrug: Still keeping my fx for you!


----------



## bazzb

I dunno either maybe orange was not the best way to describe it lol!
I'm off to bed
Night ladies Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Love the idea of some Christmas BFPs! What an amazing Christmas Prezzie! Bring it on ladies! I' crossing EVERYTHING for you! xx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Ladies-I thought I was out as only bd'd twice (morning of +I've opk and then my ov pains started that evening, and the next morning). I am like you Jessica, I'm trying not to become attached like I did last time...and I don't think I'll really let go and start talking to my tummy like I did last time til after a positive scan ;-) 

Mrs and Manny-what we're your dates when you had your first scans? I worry I'll go to soon and not see a hb and fret, but waiting til 7 weeks (if I get there) is over 3 weeks away! But what will be will be. I've got to stop comparing it to last time but it's so hard, I cant go to the same private clinic thats for sure...so far (I'm not even officially late yet! That'll be on Thursday) I've just got a tiny bit of cramping and the odd wave of nausea, but the nausea may not be related this soon. My sore boobs didn't kick in til almost 5 weeks last time.

Last question! I've been using the 25ml tests from work, I'm sure someone told me that the line doesn't go as strong as the control nor get darker once it's reached the max for that test? Mine is a clear line, same width and colour but lighter than the control. Maybe I'll do another one on Thursday and see if it's darker. "Stop obsessing" I hear you say ;-)

Bazz I had yellowy orange discharge with my last bfp and it started when I was about 3 days late..anyone had this? Have you had anymore today?


----------



## bazzb

No more colored discharge today yet... i have mild cramps though..

Can you upload a pic of your test, although I am sure its fine :)


----------



## A1983

how do I do it?


----------



## bazzb

when you reply click advanced and there will be a paper clip thing there... click that


----------



## A1983

ps I've done 3 within 24 hours and all positive, you have me worried now! *irrational thinking*!!


----------



## A1983

here it is-13dpo
 



Attached Files:







20121113_054700.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bazzb

beautiful lines!!!!


----------



## A1983

I hope so :-\


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> ps I've done 3 within 24 hours and all positive, you have me worried now! *irrational thinking*!!

didnt mean too worry you! your lines are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

lines that dark at 13 DPO is fantastic! im a tad jealous ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 ~ HPTs detect HcG, so ANY line be it super faint or über dark = pregnant! Yours look fantastic! Congrats again! 

:hi: ladies!


----------



## bazzb

morning angel!


----------



## A1983

Thank you!! Baby dust to you both and let December be your month  xxx


----------



## bazzb

thanks! 
If i ever get my AF lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you!

Bazz...you'll get your AF! That being said, I'm not sold that you are "out" yet! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## bazzb

i wish it was friday!
Just saw a little pink when i went to pee, but i have to really "look" for it lol sorry tmi


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz I am all too familiar with the search for pink! I even changed my light bulbs because I thought they were casting a pink shadow! Haha! Hope your day has been a good one and there has been no additional spotting...unless it's IB!


----------



## bazzb

Just saw more pink again 5 min ago lol! but im not upset, I hope to wake up to AF tomorrow.
Im having a stressful week at work, come on friday

hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## bazzb

haha about the lighbulds i just re-read that!:haha:


----------



## jamare

congrats to all u ladies with ur BFP'S i so know the feeling but like many of u that good feeling did not last as i had 2 early miscarriages one in may 2012 and one in september 2012 i was and still devastated. I went to see a fertility specialist who sent me to do some tests which revealed that i have antiphospholipid syndrome a.k.a sticky blood. my second AF came yesterday and i'm currently on baby aspirin and when i finally see a BFP again i will be on two heparin shots daily for 9 months(dont know how i'm gonna take that). 

congrats again to all the BFPers and baby dust to the rest of us


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for your losses Jamare. I am glad the Dr's were able to figure out what was going on with you and you can move forward with APS! I'm sure maternal instincts will kick in once you see your BFP and you'll be happy to give yourself the needed injections. Fx for you! CD2 is a day closer to Oing again!

Bazz ~ More pink? Come on AF already! You sure it wasn't the lightbulbs? :haha:


----------



## bazzb

Haha in pretty sure it was real lol!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Well, ok then. I'll keep stalking your temps...


----------



## bazzb

Hope to see a drop tomorrow so I can get up ovulating lol!
Night ladies ill check in the am
Xx


----------



## bazzb

good morning ladies!! how are you all doing today?


----------



## LVnMommy

Im so worried.. I really don t have much symptoms.. i dont know if i can make it 3 weeks till my appointment without going nuts


----------



## bazzb

its common not too have many symptoms this early on.. try not to worry XX


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree with Bazz...maybe you get to be one of the lucky one's and not have symptoms until later on! :hugs: You'll get there! 

Bazz ~ Any word from :witch:?

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

some red spotting today :) lets hope it picks up lol


----------



## A1983

Jessica I'm the same, how many dpo are you today? I'm 14dpo today and been having slight nausea for the last 3 days, on&off cramping (although none today?? :-\) and NO sore boobs. I'm off to see doctor in a bit to talk to her about my night time anxiety (been waking up in a panicked state!) I will mention the symptoms but I'm sure she will just say 'every pregnancy is different and you can only wait and see what scan shows'. My biggest worry-obviously aside to thinking the same will happen again-is that cramping stopping is a bad sign? Only because mine stopped around 6.5 weeks and although nausea etc remained, the sac stopped growing at 7 weeks so I associate cramps/stretching with growth...today I have had no cramps, so will see how rest of week goes...x


----------



## A1983

New born baby in surgery...always the way!!


----------



## bazzb

I got AF today :) its light yet but definatly there and red.. no need to change my light bulbs angel LOL


----------



## A1983

Ok so Dr said every woman and every pregnancy is different...so as I expected! She did say a tell tell sign something may be wrong are symptoms disappearing..however I then said some women's symptoms do come and go, and with that rationale it's pretty terrifying for those days that the symptoms do go as it could be normal or it could mean you know what. It's like spotting-it can mean nothing, or the end!! It's emotional torture! She did tell me my beta levels I had taken today were 'excellent', but I refused to get thenthe number as I'll only start googling it. I'm having a second one done on Fri to see if it doubles but as the Dr says..the only real truth is in the scan...which terrifies me. 

How are you ladies? X


----------



## A1983

bazzb said:


> I got AF today :) its light yet but definatly there and red.. no need to change my light bulbs angel LOL

Yey!! 2 weeks til bd time? Then maybe 4 weeks til bfp time  xxx


----------



## bazzb

hehe maybe a little longer for me... my cycles are a bit longer or they were before the MC

Cannot wait to start using OPK's again :)


----------



## bazzb

Ladies good morning how is everyone!

I offically am TTC as of now :) yay!! even got a ticker... cant wait for AF to be over now ;) lol


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz although a BFP would have been nice, at least now you know where you are and you can really go for it this cycle. Love the ticker - TTC for 0 days! Hopefully it doesn't need to get too high because you get your BFP this cycle!

Angel how are you going? When do you expect to Ovulate?

Jess and A1983 - I really had no symptoms to speak of until after 6 weeks. I think thats why I did tests almost every day for 2 weeks - I just couldn't believe it. Try not worry. Its quite normal to only get symptoms a few weeks after getting your BFP. 

I off for a long weekend so not sure if I'll get any signal. But will check in again early next week. Have a lovely weekend everyone!

x


----------



## bazzb

bye Manny enjoy the sun!!! Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Enjoy the beach Manny! 

Mrs & 1983 Hope you ladies are well!

Bazz hurray for being back in the game! You'll be ovulating before you know it!

:dust: darlings!


----------



## bazzb

thanks!

You will be ovulating soon right?

I dont no when to start OPK last time i used them i got a pos on CD 22 i think


----------



## A1983

Have a lovely time Manny!! Thanks for the reassurance, been having crampy twinge and nausea today so just going to try and stop analysing and wait for my first scan xxx

Bazz, you can now move forwards a little, and be a step closer to your bfp  Just remember ladies who are ttc, no amount of thinking about babies and ttc will stop you getting your bfp, I'm testament to that! Just try to pass the 2ww doing things you and your oh enjoy xxx


----------



## bazzb

thank you
its sad but i cant wait to be in the 2ww again :)

Nausea is a good sign also 1983


----------



## A1983

Ps sorry if you have already said, but when is your scan-just seen your 12 weeks today YEY!!! How are you feeling? Bet the Doppler helps reassure you, can you use it daily?! X


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> thanks!
> 
> You will be ovulating soon right?
> 
> I dont no when to start OPK last time i used them i got a pos on CD 22 i think


Do you have a bunch of the internet cheapies? If so, have fun poas starting with day 9! How long did you say your cycles normally are...that will help determine approx when you O! 

I should O at some point next week.

Glad you are well 1983.


----------



## bazzb

I only have cb digital ones
They range from 35/45 days 
Last cycle I uSdd then I got pos 22


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmmm. With 35 - 45 day cycles it can get pricey to poas! :haha: So if you typically O around CD21, then start poas at least 5 days leading up to it...I say it's safer to test too soon, than too late! Is that how you tracked it before?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah I used them one month and fell preggo
Started testing cd 15 or 16 if I remember correctly


----------



## A1983

Sounds like it worked a treat for you then! I used the digital one too, so what if you have to use an extra box it'll be worth it  stock up via Amazon? X


----------



## bazzb

Good idea!

My temp is up a bit today but I didn't sleep much af is a bit heavy
Guess that's y

How r u guys today? TGIF!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Tubes have been cleared out...guess my right one had a bit of debris in it! Hopefully this dye works it's magic and I get a BFP within the next 3 months! Fx! 

Bazz I agree with 1983...time to put an order in with Amazon. My Dr said the cheapies are just as effective :thumbup:

Hope those of you with bumps are well! (Manny hope the beach is just beautiful...my preggo friends told me sunscreen didn't work for them, I hope it does for you! Stay hydrated!)

And yes Bazz *TGIF!!*


----------



## bazzb

I will for sure buy cheaper ones next time!

Angel- Sooo glad your procedure went good... now that your all cleared im sure you will have a BFP soon :) was it painful at all?

Mrs is your scan today or is that next friday?

3 more hours and i can go home :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Bazz! I was expecting the procedure to be painful, but it wasn't. The speculum was uncomfortable, but it was only in while she set everything up to run the dye. Once it came out, I didn't feel anything. I'd say the whole process (including getting undressed) took less than 30 minutes!

Yay for an early work day! My DH gets home today!


----------



## bazzb

oh yay! i bet you are excited... :).. it must suck with him travelling :(

Ive been at work since 7 am and i hope to leave by 430 at the latest :)

PS glad it wasnt painful and I am sure it will make your get preggo even faster


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks again :hugs: DH just text and is driving home :)

One more hour and your weekend starts! Chat with you soon!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh ladies!!! I feel so TERRIFIED. I have an US monday,, and I feel like I know bad news i coming! all my symptoms have faded... im trying to stay calm, because in this moment I am still pregnant! but after monday that can all be differnt..


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks again :hugs: DH just text and is driving home :)
> 
> One more hour and your weekend starts! Chat with you soon!

take care I will check in with you guys soon :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

try not to panic! im sure all will be fine

although I am sure i will be the same once i get my BFP
XX


----------



## A1983

Jessica love, it IS terrifying (pregnancy after m/c I mean)...I hope and pray you will be ok-gave they tested your hcg and progesterone? Remember symptoms do come and go and cramping for e.g. is less when you have already had a baby...keep talking to us if it helps xxx

Yey Angel! Told you it would be ok  I'm so excited for you and Bazz getting your bfp's soon-we all deserve our beautiful rainbow babies xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

No I have not have any betas yet! Monday is the first appointment my new OB had open! I know my progesterone is okay, as I started taking it before i even had my BFP i just had that feeling so I started it right away, as for HCG we will see next week, Im sure they will want to do 3 betas m,w,f. But that is such a nightmare! Prayers will be much appriciated! as for tonight im going to the movies!! try to relax somewhat:) thank you ladies
with my last MC my progesterone was 6.8 then the next one 46 hours later was 68.8!! so that stuff does wonders!


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, I had my hcg and progesterone levels tested at 4 weeks and 1 day pregnant so 17dpo. ..I was told the hcg has doubled nicely (not tripled!) and my progesterone was 122...has anyone had a reading this high? Does it mean anything :-/ 

Also been having on&off twinges on my left side (same side I ovulated from) and have been googling myself into a frenzy all day worrying it's an eptopic. I'm hoping it's the corpus leuteum or just growing pains alongside my neurotisism. ..any of you had this? X


----------



## LVnMommy

1983 I am having pains @ my right side, only my right, and they come and go, I will let you know tomorrow, I have a scan!


----------



## A1983

Right near your inner hip? Mine seems to be a bit further away from where I get my ovulation pains, but it's all so close down there it's hard to tell! Do you know if you ovulated from your right side? Goodluck for tomorrow  Will you be the same as me, 4 weeks and 4 days? I was thinking about having a scan if pain continues but not sure if they would see the sac that early x


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi guys. Just came to check in and update u all, but feel kind of mean when some of u guys r still trying hard to get ur BFPs, and then poor Jessica is having the horrible worries of those early few weeks of pregnancy after a m/c. 

I hope that seeing my progress gives u hope, rather than making u feel bad, after all if u read from the start this thread began with me worrying about WHEN I'd get another BFP after 2 m/c's, then u see my worries with each pain and cramp in the early weeks, and eventually u get to my 7 week scan when we first saw a little heart beat.

Well today I am 10 weeks and we just had our second scan, and we've seen a lovely strong heart beat, AND a beautifully developing baby, with little arms, little legs and it was wriggling around and kicking... It as just amazing! And such a massive change since our last scan just 3 weeks ago where all we could see was a fuzzy blob that seemed to be all heartbeat! 

So we've just been and updated our parents, and I've been and visited my grandma and grandad (who are in their mid 80's!) and seen one of my aunties who lives nearby... It's so lovely to FINALLY have these happy moments. 

I hope that u ladies feel some reassurance that you CAN do it, if I can you all can. Hope some of my luck rubs off on u all xxx


----------



## A1983

That's amazing Mrs  Congratulations!! 

Did you get any one sided pain early on (I'm 4+3 and have had it for 2 days)? I did get the after type cramps also and still getting them ever so slightly now and again. Progesterone and hcg numbers were good at 4+1 x


----------



## A1983

Af* not after


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs ~ Thank you for sharing. I enjoy reading about your success (Manny's too!)...it gives me hope! Glad your LO was putting on for you and your DH! 

Bazz ~ Hope your weekend has been good.

1983 ~ Your pain could also be round ligament pain...your uterus is moving and stretching making room for your :baby: I don't know about the unit of measurement used for your progesterone #'s (can vary depending on your location), but am sure they are fine or the Dr would've treated for it. And yay for HCG rising! 

Jessica ~ Fx for your scan tomorrow. Hope everything goes well for you!

Manny ~ How was your beach trip?

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

My weekend was good I was kid sitting my hubby's nieces
Mrs such great news I was telling me hubby how it gives me hope Xx

1983 I think the pain you are feeling Is normal Hun
Jessica gl tomorrow keep us posted

Afm my temp isn't below last months cover line although it had dropped. Is that normal? Maybe they were so off last cycle due to my mc

Angel hope ur weekend was good with hubby X


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmm...I would guess the mc made your temps all wonky and now they are regulated. :shrug: Maybe Manny knows?? I would keep temping though to see what happens. 

I haven't temped this weekend. I wanted to sleep in with DH and I knew my alarm would wake him, so I turned it off! :sleep: I started poas, so I def know I haven't ovulated. I'll start tempong again tomorrow.


----------



## bazzb

That's what I was thinking also
Ill definitely keep temping this cycle 
Thanks for replying so quickly angel :)

I can't wait to poas lol I'm jealous of u hehe


----------



## A1983

Bazz the first Af, as much as its a stepping stone forward, is wonky for most ladies and I'd presume temps would mirror that. I waited til after my first Af to start trying but it wasnt til my second that all my hormones were normal again and plus back to my usual regular pattern. That's not to say the egg isn't ready for you this month though!  maybe quit temping and use opk's this month, or continue as long as its not consuming your thoughts Iraq stressing you out. I promptly gave up temping! !

My progesterone is basically 3 times higher than the 'average'.. well they like it to be around 40.

I've woken up 2 times tonight, shattered and nervous-the first time I took something to help me sleep which Dr said is ok, but an hour later I'm awake again and anxious. I'm hoping it's about today and if and when I get good news I'll relax, but I'm the anxious type anyway when it comes to pregnancy but I'm struggling with the sleeping :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - I'm back after a lovely long weekend... and I'm a little sunburnt but loving the fact that I now have some color to me!

Firstly - Jess good luck for today. Let us know how you get on!
Jess and A1983 - for my last 2 pregnancies I've had ovary pains for the first few weeks. I was convinced I had an ectopic because thats how bad it got. My doctor said that it can be very normal as your ovaries are working very hard producing progesterone. A1983 - your high level of progesterone might explain your pains too. Also, you could have a corpus luteum (sp?) cyst which is uncomfortable but isn't anything to worry about. Either way, the pain will probably be from the side that you ovulated from. I don't think you should worry too much about it. If it gets really severe, maybe pop into an A+E to make sure it isn't an ectopic. 

Mrs- so pleased that you are doing well. It really is an amazing thing to see your little blobby turn into a really baby with arms and legs and moving about. When is your next scan?

Angel - when does your DH leave? Is he able to leave behind some "donations" so you can continue IUI in his absence? Although I get the feeling you won't need to do that because hopefully you will be well and properly knocked up before he leaves! :)

Bazz - don't worry that your temps are slightly lower. It took me a good couple of cycles for my temps to regulate after second mc and they were definitely a lot higher for a while. For both you and Bazz (I'm sure I've said this a few times) I highly recommend the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. It tells you exactly what to do, when to do it and how to do it. It takes so much guess work out of everything and starts are something like 45% of women who have been pregnant before, will fall pregnant first cycle doing SMEP so definitely worth doing. I would follow it as accurately as possible and do OPKS and the same time every day.

And FMS - I stopped my progesterone pills on Thursday as I was supposed to only take them for 12 weeks. My symptoms almost instantly disappears which made me panic all weekend (but was also grateful for some reprieve) and of course I left my doppler at home. But checked for HB first thing after getting back this morning and all was still good with baby. My big NT scan and blood work is tomorrow morning at 7am SA time and Im really excited and nervous all at the same time. The great thing is that 2 very good friends who were away with us this weekend are also pregnant and we're all due within 3 days of each other. Not only that but we all see the same gyne and will have our babies in the same hospital which is going to be totally amazing to have buddies going through the same thing. I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Chat soon ladies. xx


----------



## A1983

Ahh that's amazing Manny, and so glad you had a nice break away! Tomorrow is going to be just gorgeous xxx

Just got back from drs-I started crying the moment I started to talk so she could quite clearly see I'm an anxious mess atm! She said it was too early for symptoms of an eptopic as they started 4+1 and added that when you are anxious you feel out for any pain and panic. She felt my tummy and said my ovaries are lower down than where I'm having the pain (today it's actually my hip and just inside it) and when she brought on the pain by rolling over in with her hands she said it was bowel. She didn't rule out a bit of stretching going on down there too even at this early stage. She said a scan now would show nothing plus she didn't feel I needed one, and advised me to wait until I'm past 7 weeks for a first one as if I don't see a hb because it's too early I'll panic. I kinda just wanted one about 6 weeks to check there was actually a baby there after my bo in July, so may still do that then another like Mrs at 10 weeks...what do you think? She has banned me from Google (not the first to have said that!) and said if it does get worse to come back but she thinks it's not related to anything tubal x


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - I'm glad you saw your doctor and hopefully she has put your mind at ease a little. I think it is a great idea to have a 6 - 7 week scan and then a 9 - 10 week scan. Try book in your appointment now so you've got something to look forward to and count down to. Its so totally normal to be anxious at this stage. On the UP-side, you're very unlikely to have a repeat blighted ovum so thats good news!!


----------



## A1983

Scan booked for when I'm 7+5 (made it a different day, time, company and location to last time, fingers crossed I see a different image too). Now to relax...or try ;-) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

3 Weeks from today then. Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## bazzb

Yay 1983 let the countdown begin!!

Manny i cant wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrowX

Jessica Angel & Mrs hope you all had a great weekend and are doing well on this monday morning... (does anyone else HATE mondays) lol Xx

Manny for the SMEP I am not sure if I would ever get a pos OPk if i start on CD 10 I usually do not ovulate until CD 22-30. But I guess I could still try the "method" and keep using OPK's anyways.. I think ill give it a shot, I have nothing too loose :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny ~. I bet coming off the progesterone was scary. I imagine it is hard to trust your body to do what it is supposed to after being let down by it in the past! How great is it to have a Doppler to give you peace of mind! I'm glad you have such a great bump buddy support system! Cannot wait to hear how your scan goes :flow: 

SMEP...With DH traveling quite a bit, I am lucky that he is home around O time (officially tracked by my RE). We BD the day before, day of and day after O. I do have a "deposit" on freeze :cold: however, I would love <3 to fall pg while he is home. We are praying clearing that tube will help us! I find out tomorrow if any follies are making progress...Fxed! 

G'morning (or evening) Bazz, Mrs and 1983. :dust: darlings!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck tomorrow at your scan! i hope everything is progressing wonderfully.

My Af is finally just about over! yahoooo i am so excited to start BD lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay Bazz! Progress, I like it. :wave: buh bye to :witch: See her in 10 months :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

I hope so! PMA right...:thumbup:


----------



## A1983

My oh was not with me nearing ovary time-we only bd'd day of positive (and that evening I got my ov pains) and the next morning-so 24 hours apart, I was worried it wasn't enough!! 

Go Bazz and Angel  xxx


----------



## A1983

*ov time even!! Blimin phone!! And I'm nervous as anything about scan so trying not to think about it! X


----------



## A1983

A1983 said:


> Bazz the first Af, as much as its a stepping stone forward, is wonky for most ladies and I'd presume temps would mirror that. I waited til after my first Af to start trying but it wasnt til my second that all my hormones were normal again and plus back to my usual regular pattern. That's not to say the egg isn't ready for you this month though!  maybe quit temping and use opk's this month, or continue as long as its not consuming your thoughts Iraq stressing you out. I promptly gave up temping! !
> 
> Ha ha just re-read this, Bazz I didn't mean to insinuate Iraq was stressing you out, was supposed to say 'and'!!


----------



## bazzb

LOL i read between the lines
I have an iphone so my typing is often awful


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah!! my scan is in 2 hours!!! so nervous! ------------------all my fingernails have been officially bitten off! I will let yall know when im done!!!


----------



## bazzb

good luck XXXX


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983...autocorrect is something else! I once was complimenting my friend about her newborn son how "adorable" he was, but it changed the word to "awful." I was quite embarrassed! Thankfully we've all had those experiences and can find the meaning out of context! 

Good luck Jessica.

And yes Bazz...got to keep the PMA flowing!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok well scan showed Gestional sac & Yolk sac. was hoping to see more, but I will take what I can get, next one in 2 weeks december 3rd. should be able to see heartbeat then if viable! Took blood for a beta, should get results on wed. Doctor said he is hoping for a level around 2,000? anywhoo im kinda relieved, but not until i see that hearbeat!!


----------



## bazzb

thats great!
How far along are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Well the scan sounds promising Jessica! Fx for good Betas!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - Jess - scan sounds promising for so early on. Seeing a yolk sac is always a good sign. Congrats!

Just been for my 13 week scan and all is looking good. The NT fold was only 1.5mm and nasal bone was very clear so although I'm still waiting for my blood test results, the gynae said that its very unlikely I will be at risk for downs or chromosomal abnormalities. Were chuffed with the results. Unfortunately the pictures weren't great this time around so I don't think I can get any gender predictions based on the nub theory but hopefully we get some nice pics next scan which will be 20 December. Too excited to do any work!!

xx


----------



## LVnMommy

bazzb said:


> thats great!
> How far along are you?

5 weeks 4 days today:)


----------



## LVnMommy

Okay question here, would you guys think it is acceptable to have 1 cup of coffee a week?? I have been off soda/coffee since i found out! but im dying without my 1 cup!!


----------



## A1983

I have decaffeinated tea and coffee-you get used to it-tastes the same if not nicer now


----------



## bazzb

your not far at all, so seeing a yolk sac is great!!

and I personally like decafe it isnt bad :)


----------



## mannymoo

Im quite lucky because I've gone totally off hot drinks this pregnancy. And I normally LOVE my coffee. I know loads of research has shown that having a cup of coffee a day is still fine but because of my history, I'm staying away from anything that is even remotely questionable. With my first 2 pregnancies I continued to have the odd cup of coffee and those didn't end well. Not that I think coffee was the reason for the miscarriage. But it can't hurt to stay off it.

So here is the best picture I could get from yesterday's scan. I don't think I can see a nub so gender is still a mystery. But any guesses would be welcomed...

Hope you all have a good day.
xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0536.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## A1983

How perfect!! Looks like you are just going to have to wait for the gender ;-) Have you 'popped' yet? Xxx


----------



## bazzb

What a beautiful pic
For some reason I think a little boy :)


----------



## bazzb

Angel did u have your scan to see how your foliciles are progressing?


----------



## bazzb

This thread is quiet today
Hope you ladies are all doing well and your lo too
Xx


----------



## mannymoo

It is quiet - we're all waiting in anticipation for you guys to ovulate so we can count down the 2WW together. And fingers crossed, its the last one you have to sit through for a LONG time.

Bazz - I'm scared to say it but I think its a boy too. I'm terrified of having a boy. I am a bit of a girly-girl and come from a family of all girls so I don't know how I will handle a boy, But OBVIOUSLY will be very happy either way and will just have to learn to play with cars and trains. lol. I haven't popped quite yet but have a definite bump in the evenings (still bloat though) and when I lie flat I can feel a hard part in my abdomen which I guess is my uterus.

Angel - when is your scan?

Jess and A1983 - how are you both feeling?


----------



## bazzb

I want a little boy(obviously it doesn't matter) but in my family and hubby's family it's all little girls.
My temp went up a bit today I think it's too early for o
Is it normal to have a day when it shoots up like that?

Hope everyone else is well! 
Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Wish I could work out how to link my old charts?!? Instead I've just pasted my last chart below. I had a couple of temp increases during that cycle so maybe not a bad thing? Its probably not related to Ov though. I also found that certain things (like garlic and wine) made my temp go up a bit.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module-6.php.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bazzb

thanks Manny! :)
Ill take it had a good sign!

my OPK was neg, think ill hold off on wasting them until after the weekend.


----------



## A1983

Yes I can't wait to support you ladies through the 2ww  I'm a girlie girl for sure, but I honestly don't mind which I have, even with ginger hair he he ;-)

Just had a reassurance scan-5 weeks today and they saw a sac and a tiny yolk sac and potentially a dot being the beginning of the baby  Is the yolk sac part of the baby? I should know all this-there isn't much I don't know from my extensive reading up on things!! The sonographer said it was good that we could see this so early andhas booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks so going to try and relax and not think about the what if's...and just be happy and proud of what I saw today-most I've ever seen as my last pregnancy was a bo. 

How are you Angel? Jessica and Mrs? x


----------



## bazzb

thats awesome news!!! try and relax now(yeah right haha)


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats A1983. I know its always good to see a yolk sac. When I had a blighted ovum, the yolk sac never appeared so I get really excited when there is a yolk sac!

Lets hope the 2 weeks goes really fast!

MrsNJR - whats happened to you? We haven't had an update in a while...


----------



## MrsNJR

I'm still here!!! Not been on for a few days but just had a good read through to catch up with everyone's progress. 

1983 - deffo a yolk sac is a great sign! I too had a BO first time, and there was nothing, literally just a empty black gestational sac. 

You asked about the yolk sac being part of the baby - it's not part of the baby, it is what "feeds" the baby in the early weeks until the placenta takes over fully at 12 weeks. On our 7 week scan we could see a very clear "ring" which was the yolk sac, and the actual baby was much smaller in size than the yolk sac, and as I said previously it was kind of "all heart beat", the whole thing seemed to be pulsing, and it was just a white fuzzy blob. 

Manny - how many weeks are u now? I hope u r feeling well. Great to have friends due to close to u, my best friend is due 2 days after me! Well be lovely to go through it all together, and we'll both be off on mat leave at same time etc.

Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mrs NJR - I'm glad things are still going well with you. When is your next scan? You must be close to the big 12 weeks now...

Very sadly one of the girls that was due the same day as me discovered at her scan this week that there was a massive growth next to the baby in the sac and it had caused severe damage. Apparently it is very rare and is considered a medical emergency so they had to terminate the same day. Very sad for her and her husband :( 

Happy Friday ladies. Bring on the weekend! x


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey gals! sorry I have been MIA, it was thanksgiving here in the states, so family, turkey, pies:) lots of fun! One week exactly till my next scan WHOO HOOO! Oh yes, I got a NEW JOB!! In this economy, being a new graduate im VERY thankful!! although I will be working night shift,(charge nurse) till a morning spot opens up! I hope it will be easy for me to transition the sleep pattern. My 2&4 year old are now going to have to go to daycare! ahh, so here i go to search away!


----------



## bazzb

Congrats on your new job :)

Question ladies.. im on CD 10 period stopped around monday and some spotting on tuesday... none since, then today i went to the washroom and I had some brown discharge.. this has NEVER happened to me before.. any ideas?


----------



## A1983

Yes love, I'd say it's just the ending of the 'weird first period' most of us ladies get after a mc. Shouldn't affect your ovulation dates. See what the others say but that's my feeling on it, and it's normal and you are perfectly ok


----------



## bazzb

Thx
Just a little more this am hope it goes away soon :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! I've been über busy with post Thanksgiving activities...I will be back later to catch up. Hope this finds you all well. 

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

Hi angel- hope you had a great thanks giving!

How are you other ladies today?

AFM im trying to fig out this chart stuff lol... my temp seems to rise then fall for a few days and then rise again.. maybe because this weekend i took it at little earlier one day and a little later the other.. who knows


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Yay for a yolk sac! 

Manny ~ What an adorable pic of baby! It amazes me how much they grow in the first trimester. Since we have a 50/50 shot on guessing gender, I'm going to say.....girl! 

Mrs ~ Hope you and LO are well!

Jess ~ Good luck with with the night shift and finding a suitable daycare. 

Bazz ~ Spotting post 1st AF is super common like 1983 said. Almost anything is "normal" at this point!

AFM ~ Sorry I didn't update sooner. We drive to my sister's for Turkey Day and I was distracted. My scan Tuesday showed a 13mm follie. RE said I'd get a +ve OPK on Friday and O on Saturday. I'm not sure if it was the HSG, me mistaking premenstral spotting for CD1 or the lack of sleep these past 3 days, but my OPK didn't go +ve until this morning (my CBFM is at peak too). DH was a doll yesterday (guess he saw I was bummed that my OPK wasn't +ve). He told me my egg was trying to come in stealth, so we needed to catch her by surprise! :haha: Looks like we'll be dtd for the next few days! 

:dust: and :friends:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - hope all is well with everyone!

Angel - hooray for Ov! Get busy girl! And bring on the 2WW. What an awesome Christmas present this could be for you and DH!

Jess - congrats on new job. Hope it goes great for you and that the night shifts aren't too difficult.

Bazz - as the girls say, your cycle will probably be all over the place for a while. I have had a couple of cycles (not mc-related) where I've had spotting at time of ovulation. Not sure about the temps all over the place but know that anything is possible and everything is "normal" for a while after mc.

A1983 - how are you doing? How long till scan now?

MrsNJR - hope all is good with you?

FMS - not much news. All seems to still be going well although I have had a little bit of cramping this weekend (I think constipation-related - sorry TMI) and my lower back has been giving me a few aches. Thank goodness for the doppler though as I do LOVE using it every few days to listen to little heartbeat! Today is my due date from my second loss. It has totally snuck up on me. Got into work this morning and reminder popped up saying "DUE DATE". I'm feeling a little guilty that I haven't been thinking about it more but my mind has been totally focussed on this little one. I feel that when today is over, all the bad stuff is behind me and all the good stuff is still to come. It is quite a milestone! And my next milestone is officially entering the second trimester on Thursday when I turn 14 weeks!

Hope everyone has a lovely week!
xx


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies! I hope you are all well-just a flying reply for now as at work but wanted to ask if any of you suffer/suffered from cystitis during the first tri? I had it with my last pregnancy and was given amoxicillin but eventhough I'm sure there is no connection I'd rather not take it this pregnancy. It's not the worst I've had and it may go with the copious amounts of water I'm drinking...Dr ringing me at half 3 to tell me if I can use those sachets... 

I'm feeling pretty sick atm..not been sick but feel on the verge sometimes xxx

Sorry for the quick reply


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ I'm not familiar with cystitis...what is it exactly? Sorry you are having a touch of MS.

Manny ~ I forgot to say I am sorry to hear of your friend's loss. I hope she is recovering/coping as well as can be expected.

Good morning Mrs & Jessica :dust:

Bazz ~ How are you?


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh gosh. MS has hit, hard !!! And on my first day of work. At least it means my bean is cooking.up good on there!!!


----------



## A1983

Urine infection/stings when you wee!


----------



## A1983

Yes thats what I say about it too Jessica! Are you actually being sick? Currently sitting on loo at work-stinging from my wee and gagging from the ms and all the water!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Oh no! Not comfy...I'd say take the antibiotic. You don't want it to turn into a bad infection!

Jess ~ MS is def a great sign! 

It's going to be a lovely Christmas :xmas12:


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - try cranberry juice for UTI. Its always helped me in the past. I never had one while pregnant though. Sorry you ladies are feeling rough. Try take it easy.

Angel - another positive OPK today? Fingers crossed fertilization is happening as I type!!

x


----------



## bazzb

hi Ladies

I am doing okay... The brown spotting is just about gone now, barely there only like one a day and it is so light.. Ive read online the first few cycles after a MC can be very odd so ill try not to pay much attention to it. I am one of those people who STRESS about everything even when i shouldnt.

hope everyone else well.

Sorry about MS ladies but they say it is a good sign :)


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry - my post RE cranberry juice was supposed to be A1983 and not Bazz. Too many names in my head!! 

Bazz - now that the spotting has gone, fingers crossed for ovulation soon so that you and Angel can wait out the 2 weeks together! xx


----------



## bazzb

thanks Manny.. lets hope it stays away and ovulation happens.. fingers crossed..

lots of baby dust to me and angel :)


----------



## A1983

Just typed out a reply and it disappeared! I also worry about lots if things...not in a 'I'm forever worrying way' but if something is important to me I really do stress about it...my first af wasn't like a normal period, nit only did it come at 8dpo instead of 16, but it looked as though it was 50% ewcm and 50% blood all mixed together (sorry for that image!! Just wanted to let you know it wasn't right til my next af) 

Ha ha Manny moo-baby brain?! ;-) I was thinking of getting one of those Dopplers if I make it til 10 weeks but as I said, I'm such a worrier I'll become neurotic and use it daily at least, not good, especially if it takes a while to find a hb! Think I'll give it a miss for my sanity! Still drinking water ++ but home now so gonna chill and oh getting me some cranberry juice, thanks girls  xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Feel better 1983! I would love a Doppler, my sister said she'd bring me one from work when I get blessed with a LO. However, I'm almost afraid I'll make myself worry even more...I'd have to be shown how to use it properly!

Manny ~ I did get a second day of +ve, but I always do. My RE said I am most likely catching the surge on the way up and down. I have a feeling I Oed some time last night though...fuller, slightly sore bbs and mittelschmerz kicked in around 8:30p. Come on :spermy: catch that egg! 

Bazz ~ The dreaded spotting...are you using OPKs? I've been poas like mad! I didn't bring a bunch to my sisters, but since I've been home (about 48 hours) I've peed on 9 sticks (1st thing in the morning I use a regular OPK, CBFM stick and cheapies, then random cheapies throughout the day)...some body stop me! :haha: Nothing wrong with being thorough I say! Fingers crossed for your +ve and heaps of :dust: to you!


----------



## bazzb

LOL i love pOAS too... I started opk thursday and I skipped FRI and SAT but im back at then now since sunday and will continue until i get a +.. hope it isnt too long but my cycles before were longish so it could be a few weeks away yet... i think ihave about 14 or 15 left so lets hope that covers my addiction LOL


----------



## bazzb

Just re-read what i said ... "longish" it that even a word? lol:dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Longish :haha: TTC we can make-up words that work! I know I've asked before, but how long are your cycles? Surely the test you have left will carry you through this cycle, then you'll get your BFP and not need OPKs!


----------



## bazzb

before mc they werre 35-45 days that was coming on BCP in Jan 2012.. they seemed to be more along the 35 day cycles towards the end though...

Before that I have NO idea as I was a teen and didnt may much attention to cycles


----------



## bazzb

bazzb said:


> before mc they werre 35-45 days that was coming on BCP in Jan 2012.. they seemed to be more along the 35 day cycles towards the end though...
> 
> Before that I have NO idea as I was a teen and didnt may much attention to cycles

I was in BCP for over 10 years....i think my mom said i had issues where i would get heavy period so thats why i went on it...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohhh. Makes sense then. So 35 day cycles mean you should O in about a week! Excited for you!


----------



## bazzb

hopefully :) cross you fingers for me... earlier would also be good :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Crossing fingers and toes Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies... i will check in with you all soon.. cant wait for udates on your LO and of course I cant wait for your BFP update Angel


----------



## LVnMommy

A1983 said:


> Yes thats what I say about it too Jessica! Are you actually being sick? Currently sitting on loo at work-stinging from my wee and gagging from the ms and all the water!!

Ah yes! I have puked my guts up all day! And Secretly, because noone knows.I'm pregnant!!! I'm a nurse and normally nothing ever bothers me, but during a few treatments I had to hold.back my vomit!!! Everytime I pass the bathroom I'm wishing I could just go throw up real quick!! Ehh so terrible:(.and great at the same time! When will you tell your coworkers and boss? I felt shady not telling them as its a new job, but its so early still and do.t want to jinx myself//


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica, my sister is a L&D nurse and waited until she was nearly 16 weeks to tell them! How they didn't catch on (she had extreme MS) is a mystery! Hope the evenings are not too tough on you!


----------



## bazzb

Just wanted to pop on to say gn ladies!
Hope I feel better Jess xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

U lol not I
I hate my iPhone sometimes


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Night Bazz!

Night :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> U lol not I
> I hate my iPhone sometimes

This was funny! Autocorrect strikes again! 

:sleep:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good morning! Quick cute DH story...he gets ready for work this morning, I stay snug in bed :sleep:, he always comes over for a quick kiss before he leaves only this time he paused, then said, "Gross Angel you have a pee-stick at your head." I blinked a few times, then laughed...it was my thermometer! Why he would think I would bring an OPK to bed with me is crazy. I love that man!

Hope you all are well! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

LMFAO this truely mademe giggle, and I am at work and now everyone is looking at me!! they think Im nuts (well I kinda am but)


----------



## mannymoo

Your dh is a funny one!! They really are clueless in a very sweet way!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm just glad he is being a sport in all of this! Poor fella, lately the first words out of his mouth are, "what did your pee-stick look like." 

Bazz ~ No one would even understand why you were laughing EVEN if you tried to explain it! It's a TTC thing! :haha:

Manny ~ Hope you and LO are doing well today!

1983 & Jess ~ I'd say fx MS is at bay, but we know it is very welcomed at this point!

Mrs ~ How are you and bump? When is your next scan?


----------



## A1983

Ha ha that's so funny Angel!! 

I'm a bit worried today as haven't felt very nauseous. ..I know they say symptoms come and go but nausea is my strongest symptom and my reassurance so can't help but worry x


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ I'm sure all is well! Sending comforting vibes and nausea your way ;)


----------



## bazzb

WSS^^^ Big hugsX


----------



## A1983

Wss?


----------



## bazzb

what she said
sorry! :)


----------



## A1983

Oh I see! That's a new one  thanks hun.

Angel, so you're in the 2ww now, just been looking at your chart! 2-3 dpo? 

Bazz when do you normally ovulate?


----------



## bazzb

good question! lol i only tracked it one cycle and that was when I concieved.. that was cd 22 or 23...


----------



## A1983

Ohh so could be in about a week then..I'd keep using opk's just incase it's earlier? Day 14 today...could be any day now  I definitely recommend saving oh's spermies up for 2-3 days...I just think they will be stronger-my logic! And we avoided bdibg for 4 days and I think it was the morning if my positive opk and oh's 4 day old sperm that caught the egg  Otherwise it was the following morning and in which case the sperm were 24 hours old and my theory goes out the window ;-)


----------



## bazzb

haha thanks hun
we BD Sunday Am and Monday PM... i will probably BD tomorrow or Thursday :)


----------



## bazzb

Morning Ladies!

How are you all doing today? Hope all the little ones are doing good..


AFM.. i started since last week attempting to check my cervical position again ( dont no why i suck at it ) lol... anyways i did it last night in the shower and it hurt a little...then this AM when i checked it i had some brown again... maybe I am irritating myself or I am having a very weird cycle.. either way I am soo stressed out :(


----------



## A1983

I personally think checking the c/position doesn't tell you s great deal and it hurt me a bit too the one month I tried it, if it's stressing you out/potentially cause a little bleed maybe give it a miss for this month?


----------



## bazzb

Yeah my hubby said the same thing.. Im going to stop it.. thanks 1983
I am so emotional today.. something small happened at work that normally wouldnt upset me and i cried :(


----------



## A1983

Ahh hugs xxx I found myself running off to the loo's a few times for the first 3 months after-but another pregnancy definitely helps. My first af after ttc following mc I really cried...but each af got a bit easier...then now pregnant  You''ll get there love and what you are feeling is completely normal and understandable xxx


----------



## bazzb

thanks Xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Bazz :hugs: 1983 is right...our AFs are wacky after a mc. Mine has finally regulated itself (knock on wood). I'd stop checking the CP...they say it shifts all throughout the day, so it isn't reliable. 

:dust: ladies!


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww Bazz :hugs: 1983 is right...our AFs are wacky after a mc. Mine has finally regulated itself (knock on wood). I'd stop checking the CP...they say it shifts all throughout the day, so it isn't reliable.
> 
> :dust: ladies!

thanks angel. Im going to stop and hope no more brown after today... 
Do you think I should ring the doctor.. or wait and see what my next cycle is like?


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Oh I see! That's a new one  thanks hun.
> 
> Angel, so you're in the 2ww now, just been looking at your chart! 2-3 dpo?
> 
> Bazz when do you normally ovulate?

3dpo today! Now to sit back and relax :coffee: Whatever is supposed to happen is going to happen...Fx the w-i-t-c-h stays away (didn't want to say her name out loud) :haha:

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## bazzb

good luck Angel:) she will stay away !


----------



## LVnMommy

I had to leave work today// MS is so terrible!


----------



## bazzb

sorry to hear but its a good sign :)


----------



## LVnMommy

its just so bad! How can I relieve this terribleness is that a word???


----------



## bazzb

Lol I don't think it's a word but that's ok
Gingrale helped me a lot


----------



## xoxo4angel

LVnMommy said:


> its just so bad! How can I relieve this terribleness is that a word???

You should call your Dr and see if they'll give you a prescription for Zofran. It helps alleviate MS. 

Hope this finds the rest of you well. :dust:


----------



## A1983

See your doctor and be happy in that it's a good sign.

I really feel like I've lost this baby. Idon't feel pregnant anymore. I usually have nausea throughout the night as well as day and the last 2 days the nausea has been less and last night I had none. I've had no cramping/twinges for a week which I associate with growth and it the nausea reached its peak on Monday which I was so happy about and then just subsided...and now nothing. I keep waking in the night anyway feeling anxious but my nausea reassures me-well after having none last night I was in a right state from 3am. I just don't know how I can deal with another loss. I'm even going to the loo every day-I'm supposed to be constipated!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - try stay positive. I definitely had days when I didn't feel pregnant and then a few days later it would hit me again. I often felt so much worse when I was hungry so if I was every having a doubtful day, I would push lunch out by a few hours and see how I felt when my stomach was empty. Very often, I felt 100% until I got REALLY hungry. How much longer until your scan? If you are really worried, you could always do a little white lie and go to ER saying you've had some cramping and hopefully they will give you a scan. But I'm sure all is good.

Jess - sorry to hear you've got the opposite problem. Keep some crackers with you - they work wonders for those nauseous moments.

Angel - I know your only a few days DPO but how are you feeling?
Bazz - whats up with the spotting? Is it still there?
Mrs - hope you're well?

Who have I left out?

I'm officially second trimester as of today. So happy to have made it this far!

xx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny, yes I'm the same-as soon as I eat it subsides but comes on when I'm hungry...and yes sometimes I hold of eating just to prolong the nausea for reassurance. It's just it doesn't seem as intense when I do feel nauseous and I always get it during the night, ie when I go for a wee, but nothing last night. But a bit just now as was so hungry.. surely if there was a problem the nausea would just go for a long period, say over 24-48 hours. It's just the less intensity and not having it a night the last 2 nights. Sorry I'm being so negative lately, just exhausted and really worried. My scan is next Thursday - this week will drag! My Dr said it's ok to take a small dose of zopiclone or clonazepam (0.5mg) and I have when desperate at 3am, but really don't want to take any unnecessary meddications. The lack of cramping is also worrying me. Have any of you ladies only had a bit of cramping once a week/2 weeks? X


----------



## mannymoo

As I've said before, I really haven't had much cramping at all this time around. In fact, I've only really had it in the last few weeks. If I had written down my google searches from the first few weeks, I think I googled something about symptoms going almost every week. The worry and anxiety that you're feeling is completely normal. I thought on many occasions that this pregnancy was over, yet here I am at 14 weeks still going strong. Just know that every pregnancy is different and everyone's symptoms are different. Odds are hugely in your favor that everything is just fine and the chance of a repeat miscarriage are actually very small. Hopefully the next week goes really fast and that this time next week, you have some excellent news! x


----------



## A1983

Thank you Manny, you are so supportive xxx sorry for my repetitive questions. . So tired I forget what I've asked and what I haven't!


----------



## bazzb

Manny is right Hun xx

Guys guess what!!! I got my smiley face today on cd 16!!!! This is the early yahoo :)


----------



## A1983

Yes!!! That's brilliant Bazz! Get in that bedroom!! X


----------



## mannymoo

Go Bazz! Get busy hun! Very excited for your 2WW already!!!


----------



## bazzb

me too!!! We BD last night and hubby was already at work when i got my smiley but i will attack him tonight :) lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pounce on him Bazz :bunny: So exciting! 

1983 ~ It doesn't seem right that we don't get to sit back and enjoy being pregnant like other women can. It's almost as though we have PTSD from experiencing multiple losses. This early in a pregnancy you have to stay hopeful and have faith that all will be well. (Easier said than done) Throwing some nauseating vibes your way! 

Manny ~ So glad we have you with us on this journey! You are certainly my inspiration! 

Mrs & Jess :howdy: Hope you and LO's are well today. 

Afm. No symptoms. I'd really like to be the poster child for HSGs :haha: I guess we'll see. My boobs were tender and heavy around O and now they are officially "flat," if that makes sense. I wonder if it's estrogen that causes the fullness, then progesterone that causes them to be sore? I need to do some research on that one...:book:

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I have to share this thread...it made me giggle:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1507627-you-know-your-ttc.html


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> I have to share this thread...it made me giggle:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1507627-you-know-your-ttc.html

LOL so true! i can check off 90% of those things lol:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

ladies... when i wiped this AM while waiting for the results of my OPK i had a lot of EWCM with a few pink dots in it.. is that normal?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Bazz...I don't know about CM :shrug: I vote anything goes...it's :sex: time! Glad you are officially back in the game! TWW buddies!


----------



## A1983

Thanks Angel xxx

Bazz-yes it can mean where the egg is starting/has popped out and a little bit of blood has got in with the ewcm, OR as the ewcm is so much slippery and heavier than normal cm it's brought a bit of old blood down with it. In my time of studying ewcm (ha ha) thats what I've read-but have a search hun on Google. I've had it with pink spotting in and brown once or twice x


----------



## bazzb

Awesome thx'
Ok no more worrying smiley face means ovulation soon so I am going to relax:)


----------



## A1983

Good girl  and that thread is amazing! So true!


----------



## bazzb

Just re-looked at my chart and today is only cd 15 even better:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Where did your chart go? I don't see it in your signature? How am I supposed to stalk your cycle without it :haha:


----------



## bazzb

lol i got mad last night (emotional day) so i said im not charting anymore and i removed it 

ill add it back now... my temp today isnt very accurate though as I took it after i got my positive OPK lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohhh...so you got frustrated with TTC. Sounds all to familiar to me! :haha: I hope you are in better spirits today...now we get to watch your temp rise and rise! FX!!


----------



## bazzb

yes much better today.. when i wiped and saw the pink dots im like what a waste of an OPK:wacko:

then two mins later when I saw the below smiling at me lol... i started dancing around my hallway... my poor dog looked at me like I was nuts:haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: Guess who is back in the TWW! :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: (Can you tell I'm excited for you?) Bring on the Christmas BFPs!


----------



## bazzb

haha i am too.. hopefully i O tonight or tomorrow... we have been busy BDing so tonight and tomorrow should cover it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

FX and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## bazzb

thanks and lots of:dust: back at you :)


----------



## MrsNJR

Come on ladies.... Give it all u got!! Xx


----------



## A1983

And no moving off that bed for an hour!


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?? 

I have been reading this thread for a little while and thought I would try to join in as it seems to be quite lucky!!

I have had two miscarriages this year, one in March when I went for my 12 week scan to be told the sac had stopped growing at 9 weeks and the baby at 6... it was devastating. I had to have a d&c. Then a very early natural one at 6 weeks back in June. After both miscarriages I have had the frustrating wait of two months (advice from the doctor) but after the second I had to wait three due to getting married early next year. I do not mind if I am pregnant at the wedding but I do not want to be due around that time! ha ha. 

So my sister gets pregnant in June too and she is now 6 months along. Every time I see her it is a constant reminder of both my miscarriages. I would have had a baby now or been as far along as her. Couple that with her being very unsympathetic (wont go into this as it is a long story) as she had twins prior to this pregnancy and has not had the misfortune of having a miscarriage and it just makes it ten times worse. Every time she pulls out something new that she has bought for the baby I get a horrible feeling, which makes me sad because I am happy for her but its just so bitter sweet! It has been such a horrible time anyway I am hopeful that 2013 will be a much better year for us! 

So, here I am ttc *again* :growlmad: and I am 5 dpo, my ovulation was whilst I was working away so we dtd 3 days before and 1 day after so not much hope but hey! Send some dust this way girls, I need it! 

xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Starry and welcome to our little thread. I do hope it brings you lots of luck too! Wouldn't it be great if we could get a full house of pregnant ladies before 2013 actually started! Sorry about your losses. Its something nobody should have to go through - let alone twice! But we're all here to help each other along, ask questions and have a little vent about life now and then.

Sorry also about your sister. My SIL had a baby a week after my first due date. It was pure torture knowing what was going on in her life and dealing with the thought that I should have been having my baby too. 

So just to check, is everyone on the thread either pregnant or in the 2WW now? I'm sending happy thoughts, positive vibes and baby dust to all the 2WW ladies. Lets get some Christmas BFPs!!!

Oh and TGIF! xx


----------



## bazzb

Welcome starry and I am sorry your losses:(

TGIF ladies:)
I think I od yesterday! I have a negative opk today
Is it ok that I only had one positive opk??? I only test once daily


----------



## starry83

Thank you for the welcome girls!

I am glad I found this thread... It is comforting to know that there are other people who are going through similar experiences and we are able to vent and share, I am so happy for you also mannymoo, I hope I can have a similar outcome! 

Oh and definatley TGIF!!! I worked all last weekend so this is day 12 for me... cant wait to lie in! 

x


----------



## A1983

Welcome Starry! This is the only thread I follow now, the ladies on here are such an inspiration and great support and so positive 

Bazz, I only had one morning showing a positive opk..the month I fell pregnant with this lo  xxx


----------



## bazzb

fantastic :)


----------



## bazzb

Angel you temps keep going up and up :) FX for u


----------



## mannymoo

Wow angel. Temps are looking FAB! bazz what's happened to your chart? I can't see it on your signature anymore... Starry do you temp? If so, send us your link so we can stalk you!!


----------



## bazzb

can u see it now?? It isnt showing the days I BD but we did everyday this week minus tuesdsay..


----------



## starry83

I have dabbled with temping but just dont do it religiously. They seem to have been pretty messed up since the miscarriages to be honest! I did one this morning but thats no use to anyone!! But I promise if nothing comes of this cycle i will next cycle and you can stalk away! he 

Thats a lot of bd'ing bazzb!!! Well done! 

Xx


----------



## bazzb

I know I am tired now! lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Had an uber long day of shopping...I'll catch up tomorrow. Hope this finds you all doing well! xoxo Angel


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, I've been feeling very sick, bloated (constipated) and increase in sore boobs which has reassured me immensely, ive also felt some tiny little stabs/twinges which i put down to stretching. However tonight I've noticed very light pink discharge on my pantyliner...resembles germaline in appearance and none when I wipe. I'm terrified. I know I have to wait this out and see what happens, its bed time now but although exhausted am wide awake with fear. I've had no cramping.


----------



## bazzb

I know spotting can be perfectly normal in early pregnancy
Just because sometimes it's bad doesn't mean it always is
I will keep you in my thoughts and send you lots of sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Bazz, I kept a pad on overnight and also been to the loo this morning and no more pink. I've compared it in the daylight and at certain angles it looks completely creamy, other lights a certain part has a pink hue to it. I'm exhausted, such a stressy night. Will just have to see what happens today x


----------



## bazzb

Sounds like your fine. Just rest xx


----------



## bazzb

Ladies I got another positive opk today after having a negative on Friday
I just took it out of curiosity
What does that mean


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 I don't think that such a minuscule amount is anything to worry about. Up to 30% of ladies have spotting in first trimester and it doesn't even sound like yours is even spotting. Is your scan this week?

Bazz maybe dtd just in case. It is a little odd for it to go neg and then pos again but maybe your body was gearing up to Ov but then thought it was a little early so waited a couple of days. Either way, dtd and keep an eye on those temps.

Can't believe it's back to work tomorrow already... Sniff sniff.. Where did the weekend go?

X


----------



## bazzb

We just did just incase lol
I'm still confused by it oh well guess

Weekends always go by too quickly:(


----------



## A1983

Yes I agree with Manny, was it a morning sample you tested with? Well done on the quick acting! I was always 16 dpo when you know who would arrive so if you are always a set dpo that will tell you when you ov'd...plus temps? 

Thanks Manny, no more today so I'm praying it was a one off. Scan on Thursday x


----------



## A1983

Ps I hope you know who doesn't arrive, was just using me as an example.. and not very well ha ha!


----------



## bazzb

Lol I l knew what u meant
I am not sure my luthal phase I will keep tempting just to see
I still kinda think I od Friday but covered my bases incase lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Starry ~ Sorry for your losses....fx you get your healthy bean! 

Bazz ~ A second +ve OPK...hmm. I'm sure it was nothing, but glad you BDed! TWW yay! 

1983 ~ Glad the spotting eased up! Come on Thursday! 

Manny, Jess & Mrs ~ :hi: ladies! :friends:

AFM ~ 7dpo today. Nothing new to report. I've been decorating the tree...had to take a few moments of silence as I noticed a couple ornaments were broken :cry: I'll have to refine my Christmas packing/storage technique!

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend! oxoxo


----------



## bazzb

Good morning ladies

Hope you all had a great weekend.. Boo it's Monday :(

I slept awful last night stressing about that second opk And what my temp might be omg I need to relax... It dropped from 36.6 to 36.51 but ff still gave me my cross hairs
Hopefully it goes up tomorrow and stays up I really hope I ovulated I just want my cycles back to "normal"

Sorry for the rant
Xx


----------



## bazzb

also got a negative OPK today.. ok no more OPK's LOL


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi! sorry I have not been around much, I have been insanly sick! the Morning(all day) sickness is really much stronger than i expected:( Its really interferring with my new job.. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Yay for solid crosshairs! Def stop poas for the next week, then switch to HPTs! :headspin:

Jessica ~ Sorry you've been so sick...I imagine it's hard hiding it from your new coworkers. I'd consider asking the Dr about Zofran. My sister is a L&D nurse and had to take it off and on during her pregnancy.

1983, Manny & Mrs ~ Hope this finds you ladies well. Any scans this week? Gender reveals? I'm sure I speak for Bazz when I say...throw some buckets of baby dust this way! Hehehe! 

Christmas BFP seems iffy for me right now. I have pre (whisper) A-F symptoms that could be ambiguous, but most likely lean in favor of _her_ showing. All is well though...DH and I have a trip to NY in 2 weeks! Christmas shopping on 5th Ave! :xmas9: Now, this is NOT at all as exciting as a BFP, but it will give me something to look forward to. It will be a lovely distraction...I <3 Rockefeller Center this time of year! 

:dust: and :friends:


----------



## bazzb

ive never been to NYC I am soooo jealous  but in a nice way of course!
I hope AF stays away angel she is such a evil woman ahaha

I am scared to temp tomorrow.. how lame is that... if my temp goes down FF will remove my cross hairs....:(


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll gladly forfeit the trip to NY for a BFP! :cloud9:

Are you sure FF will remove the crosshairs if your temp drops again tomorrow? I've seen charts where the drop is considered a fallback rise and is perfectly normal. Nothing to worry about Bazz. FX! :friends:


----------



## bazzb

It did when I tested but who knows
If I test tomorrow and it goes up I am putting the thermometer away lol tooooo much stress for me


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yikes! Def put the thermometer away if its causing you anxiety! I bet temping coupled with that 2nd random +ve OPK has you on edge. No worries doll...the most important part is the BDing and you've got that covered! Now just sit back, relax, symptom spot or not...you're in the TWW! YAY! Perfect timing for :xmas6:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel
Yeah that random positive opk plus my temp dip is what's causing it
So once I see a rise tomorrow ill let it go lol
I stress out way too easily 

Thanks for talking to me when I'm wacko lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear :xmas6:

Bazz and I would like BFPs for Christmas. How about you and :witch: get together and make this happen...we've done our part, now the two of you do yours!

Many Thanks!
Angel


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Dear :xmas6:
> 
> Bazz and I would like BFPs for Christmas. How about you and :witch: get together and make this happen...we've done our part, now the two of you do yours!
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Angel

Love it! Lets hope they listen

Is your real name angel? If so it's very beautoful


----------



## xoxo4angel

FXed! 

Re: My name, Thanks. Cute story, I have 2 older brothers. My Mom told God if he gave her a girl she'd name her Angel, so here I am :xmas4:


----------



## bazzb

so beautiful! :)


----------



## starry83

Thanks Angel, I hope I get a sticky bean too! I would like to also ask Santa for a bdp!! Ha ha. I'm 8dpo now and feel the same every other cycle we have been ttc... 2 of which I got my bfp but 3 I didn't! So who knows!! Ha ha! What dpo are you on? 

I felt the exact same way with temping bazzb, I found it just stressed me out. So I just stuck to opk's and occasional temping to see how if I had ovulated, about 4 days after my +ve opk! Mad I know!! 

My temp dropped today and it never does so hopefully it was an implantation dip but I'm not sure. 

Hope everyone is doing well, and you 1983, glad the pink cm stopped. 

Xx


----------



## bazzb

GL Starry! i willl send you some sticky vibes

Guys I made an appoinment with my docotor tomorrow.. I just had some more pink CM so i want to go in and tell him to see what he says... I think I am 3 dpo so i think I should not be having pink or brown every other day since AF


----------



## xoxo4angel

:xmas6:, I nearly forgot to ask... Starry would also like a Christmas BFP!. We've all seen the movies, so we know you're capable of some Christmas miracles! 

Thank you!

Starry ~ I tossed a temp that was really low and FF moved me to 7dpo instead of 8 :shrug: I have a feeling I am 8dpo, but I'm no fuss over a day. Will you test or wait?

:dust: Let's see 3 BFPs within a week!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good idea Bazz. Hopefully they'll do blood work and confirm ovulation for you. Fx everything is alright and it's just post ovulation spotting (where the egg popped out).


----------



## bazzb

i dont think I will test until X-mas LOL... I hate seeing a BFN

Im just in a mood.. cant wait to see my doctor tomorrow, hoprfully he will re-assure me all is okay..


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Good idea Bazz. Hopefully they'll do blood work and confirm ovulation for you. Fx everything is alright and it's just post ovulation spotting (where the egg popped out).

hope so...
They can do bloods to confirm that, i never knew??


----------



## xoxo4angel

They can! I guess your progesterone should be within a range that confirms ovulation has occurred. For sure ask your Dr about it. 

Not testing until Christmas...I can't say that I blame you! Nothing more depressing than peeing on a stick that stays stark white! FX!


----------



## A1983

Yes it's a day 21 progesterone test-supposed to be taken about 7 days after ovulation. Sorry you're having a stressful month Bazz-big hug xxx

Good luck ladies with your Christmas bfps, just think, by next Christmas you'll all be cuddling your new babies  x


----------



## bazzb

ok cool I will mention it to him! thanks guys

I only see pink/brown once a day or once every second day but its so light.. Still its best to be on the safe side and mention it to him


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> Yes it's a day 21 progesterone test-supposed to be taken about 7 days after ovulation. Sorry you're having a stressful month Bazz-big hug xxx
> 
> Good luck ladies with your Christmas bfps, just think, by next Christmas you'll all be cuddling your new babies  x

that would be fantastic!:flower:


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies
Hope all is well :)

Sooo I decided to take me temp today before going up the dr. So I could explain to him what's going on
Look At that huge dip its so big ff removed my cross hairs :(
It's my lowest this cycle


----------



## A1983

Bazz hun, I'm sorry-I know people have luck with temping but I found it far too stressful plus mine was all over the place the month I temped. Let us know what your doctor says xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thx I will update u guys I go in 2 hours
I'm not a big fan of my dr though lol

Today my lower back is killing ouch!


----------



## starry83

Hope the doc visit went well bazzb?

Have you looked on tcoyf? In the chart galleries on there, there are quite a few ladies whose temps are all over the place but they still ovulated and got preg that cycle. 

I think if you sleep with your mouth open that can also affect your temps, not sure but maybe temping is not the option for you. xx


----------



## starry83

Angel thanks for adding me to the Xmas wish list O:)

So we are the same dpo then! I am toying with testing / waiting, what will you decide to do? When will you test?? I usually crack and I am thinking it will be tomorrow or Thursday! 

x


----------



## bazzb

starry83 said:


> Hope the doc visit went well bazzb?
> 
> Have you looked on tcoyf? In the chart galleries on there, there are quite a few ladies whose temps are all over the place but they still ovulated and got preg that cycle.
> 
> I think if you sleep with your mouth open that can also affect your temps, not sure but maybe temping is not the option for you. xx

I think u r right.. temping equals a stressed Bailey lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz, is Bailey your name? Good luck at the Drs today. Be sure they draw your blood work and check your hormones! 

Starry we're cycle buddies! My sister is currently on the phone telling me to test in the morning! I really wanted to wait until Friday, but I do have 14 HPTs...hmmm...sooo tempting. I just thought by 9dpo I'd have symptoms :shrug:


----------



## bazzb

bazzb said:


> A1983 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it's a day 21 progesterone test-supposed to be taken about 7 days after ovulation. Sorry you're having a stressful month Bazz-big hug xxx
> 
> Good luck ladies with your Christmas bfps, just think, by next Christmas you'll all be cuddling your new babies  x
> 
> that would be fantastic!:flower:Click to expand...




xoxo4angel said:


> Bazz, is Bailey your name? Good luck at the Drs today. Be sure they draw your blood work and check your hormones!
> 
> Starry we're cycle buddies! My sister is currently on the phone telling me to test in the morning! I really wanted to wait until Friday, but I do have 14 HPTs...hmmm...sooo tempting. I just thought by 9dpo I'd have symptoms :shrug:

Yep bailey is my name :)

Test test test lol;)
I am in the waiting room now


----------



## starry83

How long is your cycle usually Angel? Mine is usually 30 - 32 days. 

Can you send me some of your tests?? I have none! You should def test if you have 14 of them, why not :laugh2:

I have some symptoms but I think its just wishful thinking... You go first! lol

Good luck bazzb x


----------



## bazzb

Ok all done
He said to continue with opk each cycle if I wish as they tend to be pretty accurate
As for the spotting he said it can be normal for a first cycle after a mc so not to worry About it

As for taking my temp he giggled a little when I told him I'm obsessing 
He said to stop taking it and just go by the opk and is have sex every other day
I said but what if my body geared up to ovulate bit it didn't
He told me he doesn't think that's the case he said he's sure I'm ovulating just our cycles can be a tad funny following a mc
He told me to relax and just keep trying 

He was very nice about it. He's not the doc I saw when I'm preggo but he's my family doc. I said should I get testing done to confirm ovulation he said I don't need it

So I guess it's back to waiting out for af lol
And we will say I'm ABOUt 4 dpo lol


----------



## starry83

Glad to hear all went well and it is just your body adapting again after the mc. This cycle was my first normal once since mine in June. Guess it takes time for our bodies to adjust again. 

So we are all playing the waiting game now........


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Bailey (love it!) No blood work :xmas11:..guessing game can be stressful. But if you're ok with it, then so am I! As for OPKs, they read the LH surge which is brought on by estrogen, so there is a good chance yours caught a flux in estrogen. In the meantime...4 DPO :xmas12:

Starry ~ I buy the OPK Internet cheapies and they normally come with HPTs...I want to poas, but I am really trying to wait until Fiday when DH gets home. As for symptom spotting...everything I have points to the (whisper) _witch._ *sigh* Her minions are here: Sore heavy boobs - check. Pimple on chin - check. Increased appetite - check. Irritability - check. My cycles are traditionally 27 days, since D&C they're 28-29 days. This cycle I O'ed late (not sure if HSG caused it), so "unexpected" (hehehe) AF is due Dec 9. When is yours "unexpected." <~~~my attempt at PMA!


----------



## starry83

I hope it isn't the witch!! You have another 5 days yet for it all to change, cross fingers and toes!! 

My AF *was* (my PMA!) due fri I think, I usually get it exactly 14 days after my first positive opk. You have such strong willpower!! If I had them at home I would be poas every other hour! ha ha. 

Glad to know I am not alone with all this obsessing!!!


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> :hi: Bailey (love it!) No blood work :xmas11:..guessing game can be stressful. But if you're ok with it, then so am I! As for OPKs, they read the LH surge which is brought on by estrogen, so there is a good chance yours caught a flux in estrogen. In the meantime...4 DPO :xmas12:
> 
> Starry ~ I buy the OPK Internet cheapies and they normally come with HPTs...I want to poas, but I am really trying to wait until Fiday when DH gets home. As for symptom spotting...everything I have points to the (whisper) _witch._ *sigh* Her minions are here: Sore heavy boobs - check. Pimple on chin - check. Increased appetite - check. Irritability - check. My cycles are traditionally 27 days, since D&C they're 28-29 days. This cycle I O'ed late (not sure if HSG caused it), so "unexpected" (hehehe) AF is due Dec 9. When is yours "unexpected." <~~~my attempt at PMA!

I wish he would have sent me for blood work also:(... but i guess he doesnt specialize in fertility.. 
He didnt even know much about temping. I really hope I did o though i think I did .. only time will tell.. My longest cycle is 45 days i think so if no AF by then I will for sure test.


----------



## xoxo4angel

starry83 said:


> I hope it isn't the witch!! You have another 5 days yet for it all to change, cross fingers and toes!!
> 
> My AF *was* (my PMA!) due fri I think, I usually get it exactly 14 days after my first positive opk. You have such strong willpower!! If I had them at home I would be poas every other hour! ha ha.
> 
> Glad to know I am not alone with all this obsessing!!!

Obsess away! I find an explanation and an old home journal entry that explains what I have going on. I'm looking for narcolepsy to change the tides to a BFP! :haha: Why do these symptoms have to be so similar!


----------



## bazzb

LOL i know right
Im sure I od and my temp drop today was implantation with triplets and thats why it went so low haha,, kidding


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> I wish he would have sent me for blood work also:(... but i guess he doesnt specialize in fertility..
> He didnt even know much about temping. I really hope I did o though i think I did .. only time will tell.. My longest cycle is 45 days i think so if no AF by then I will for sure test.


That's 25 days from now! We cannot wait that long! :haha: You're 4 DPO, you get to poas in 10 days!


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> LOL i know right
> Im sure I od and my temp drop today was implantation with triplets and thats why it went so low haha,, kidding

:xmas13:


----------



## bazzb

LOl thanks Angel :) we shall see if i have any symptoms

25 days away that is CRAZY lol like i can really last that long


----------



## starry83

OMG!!!

Ladies, I've been feeling so out of sorts the past two days... So I caved!! Bought an early response test, it a bfp!!!! :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

I can't believe it, I'm so scared too!! I don't want to miscarry again. I just need to carry on with the PMA!! Knew this thread was lucky!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats Starry!


----------



## bazzb

congrats!!


----------



## bazzb

as you can see my o char is no more.

I deleted my account and app. bye be stress :)


----------



## A1983

Well done Bazz, best thing you could have done  I used ff the month I temped but never after!! I personally waited til my second af to have come and gone before I had my day 21 test done-but I know I still ov'd as got my pain SO I'm certain you have ov'd too, but it's been stressful enough for you so far so I'd give yourself a mental break from it now in the 2ww, as hard as it is, and you'll either get your bfp or at least be re-charged for next month with those opk's. Just remember the lucky number seems to be 3 months ttc after a mc  I know it's awfully painful when af arrives, I found the blood a constant reminder :-( but after it was done I was onto a fresh try and new hope x you are not alone by far x

Angel, goodluck hun! I didnt have any symptom til 12dpo and that was an all day mild cramping session! 

Congratulations Starry! So has your af due date passed? I thought you were 10 dpo for some reason! Yes, it is terrifying, but we'll support you-I've been a nervous wreck these past 3 weeks!! But remember anxiety can't cause bub any problems, it's normal xxx


----------



## A1983

Ps starry what were your symptoms?!


----------



## bazzb

thanks 1983 :)... i do feel so much better! and now you ladies do not have to listen to me rant about my temps:haha:

I am pretty sure I o'd as welll.. I had o pains EWCM and a positive opk

and today i have major lower back ache


----------



## MrsNJR

How lovely, another BFP on the thread. Guys I was thinking when I read the title of the thread tonight, how long it seems since I first started the thread, and how things have moved on for many of us - in various ways. But lots of lovely BFPs, which can only mean one thing, the BFPs are on their way for all of the rest of you very soon!

So thrilled to come on here again tonight and see ANOTHER BFP!! 

Well it's 8 weeks since my BFP and I hit the magic 12 week mark on Sunday. Every week seems a little surer, and I've managed to stop saying "if everything goes well we'll have a baby in June", and start saying "I'm due on the 16th of June" with belief and conviction in what I'm saying! We have our 12 week scan tomorrow, I'll actually be 12+3. And I'm gonna sound them out about things like when to continue my aspirin till etc. And what's lovely is that I'm going there tomorrow looking forward to seeing my baby, instead of arriving at the scan already in tears coz I'm so scared of what we might see/might NOT see etc, which is how it was when I was scanned at 7 weeks and at 10 weeks. It's like a real change in mental attitude now, maybe just feeling safer, or whatever. But finally believing this IS happening and things ARE going to work out this time. 

After the 10 week scan i told close friends, family and colleagues. Am debating whether to go "fully" public after scan tomorrow.... As in, FACEBOOK kind of public!! But there is a small part of me thinks its tempting fate, or a little TOO public. What do u guys think?

I'm well known for baking cakes and often write things about what I've baked, or what's in the oven... And I'm thinking about a status along the lines of "delighted to announce that for once I have more than cupcakes baking in my oven..." What u think??

Anyway, u ladies, come on, I am counting on u for some festive cheer, and lots more BFPs before new year! Xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey ~ Buh bye to your FF! :friends:

Mrs ~ Your idea for an announcement sounds wonderful! This is a lovely thread, thank you for starting it and sharing your journey with us! You ARE going to have a baby in June! :yellow:

1983 ~ Has it been 3 weeks already...my how time is going by quickly. Can it be Saturday already? I just need to know what to gear up for ;)


----------



## bazzb

I wish it was Friday at least ;)
angel I've got a good feeling about u this cycle :)


----------



## mannymoo

Starry - YAY!!! Congrats to you hun! Lets hope its a very uneventful, very happy and healthy 9 months. 

Angel - I also have that good feeling for you this month. Keep that PMA going and I'll keep my fingers crossed. I too had almost NO symptoms - probably until about 6 weeks so don't count yourself out at any stage.

Bazz (are you Bailey or am I getting confused??), I completely agree that if your cycle is being confusing and temping is causing stress, you've done the right thing by stopping. Although I did always like the fact that I could see where you were in your cycle without having to constantly ask. Fingers crossed for you too this month. Also, on SMEP they say to do OPKs until you get your first positive and then stop those too (but DTD for at least 3 days afterwards). I agree with this too but I do think then its worth doing the smiley face OPKs so you know for sure when you get a positive.

MrsNJR Can't believe you are also now passed the 12 week mark. I do think you need a ticker so we can keep track of where you are. All the best for the scan today. Let us know how you get on and if possible, a picture would be lovely! We've told all our friends but decided to leave the Facebook announcement until Christmas time but even now I thinking about not doing it. I also feel like I'm tempting fate even though everyone basically knows anyway. I do love you baking announcement. I was thinking of taking a picture of a bun in our over at home and just posting that and seeing if people realized. 

A1983 - not long now until your scan too. How exciting!!!

Jess -how are you feeling? Hope you have something for you MS and that its under control now.

As for me, I feel like time is completely standing still. I just want it to be holiday time already so I can stop counting every minute of every day. I seem to be regressing in that morning sickness has returned this week and I'm back to lying on the sofa every evening after work. I really thought that was the end of it but not. Its not as bad as it was but still frustrating. I feel like my get-up-and-go, got-up-and-went!

xx


----------



## starry83

Thanks girls, its still very early but I am hoping this one will stick! 

1983 - I am only 10dpo today! I just had lots of symptoms and as I have been preg 2 times before I kind of just knew, so I went and bought a test and the line came up straight away!! :bfp: I have attached a pic, its only very faint but not bad for 9dpo. My symptoms were dizziness (seems to be the first one), mild nausea and extreme exhaustion! I just hope this one sticks.......... so scared :shock:. 

MrsNJR - congrats!!! I just hope that I can be in your situation soon where I look forward to a scan... Hope it all goes well!!! 

Angel - How are you getting on? Are you gonna test soon or wait until Friday?? Roll on Friday!!! 

Bazz - glad you have removed your chart, you must be stress free now. 

I feel like it all a bit surreal at the minute and I am sure I will feel much happier once my af date has passed on Friday... xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bazzb

Hi manny :) sorry the ms has returned a bit in sure it will ease off soon xx
And holidays being them on I have t had any since May. My name us bailey I made a reference to myself in third person to angel sorry for the confusion :)

1983 come on scan day:)

Mrs- I am truely excited for u today :)

Jess- hope u r ok

Starry that us a beautiful line for sooo early ;)

Angel- is it Friday yet I need u to poas and post pics to feed my addiction

Afm I handed in my thermometer to my hubby this am! But not before taking one last temp
I am happy to say its back up from 36.21 to 36.52 :)
I also did a test with my ff yesterday before deleting it if my temp shot back up today i got my cross hairs back for a o date of Friday :) yay for 5 dpo :) I won't be upset if af comes soon as its my first cycle and I'm still regulating and learning my body post mc

Wow I really went on there lol

Cheers ladies XxX


----------



## A1983

Morning ladies, I'm sorry to post and run but I'm at work and a bit worried (I know, I've always got something I'm worrying about!)

I'm still feeling very nauseous etc but all today I've had mild to moderate cramping, 7 weeks tomorrow...did you have this at all Manny and Mrs? No spotting but cramping not letting up and I'm getting very nervous xxx


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - so long as the cramps are no worse than AF type cramps and there is no spotting or bleeding, you should be fine. I had loads of AF-type cramping between weeks 9 and 11 and then again in the last week. I think a reasonable amount of cramping is normal. If it gets unbearable, call your midwife or go to your doctor. Try put your feet up and sit back so there isn't as much pressure on your uterus. Hopefully that will help. There is a lot going on in your body right now so its natural to feel some discomfort. Hope it doesn't get any worse though. Keep us posted.

Bazz - yay for the cross hair coming back. Now dump the thermometer and don't look back!

Starry - lovely test. Congrats again!


----------



## bazzb

1983 cramps are normal if they are not too strong. Xx

omg i just looked at my above post i was using my iphone i think i went overboard on the smileys hahah


----------



## starry83

Ha ha bazz! :D:D:D

Glad that your temp went back up! and that hubby confiscated the thermometer :thumbup: Yey for 5dpo!

1983 hope the cramps stop soon, its probably just your uterus stretching to make room for your little one. Try not to worry, I am sure its completely normal.


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning and/or afternoon!

1983 ~ Manny and Bazz have said it best...round ligament pain is common. Everything is shifting around in there to prep for your growing LO :friends:

Manny ~ Just when you expected to be free of MS. Hope it isn't too bad. Isn't it interesting how time flies for some and drags on for others? 2.5 weeks left before Christmas :xmas9:

Bailey ~ The temptation to temp must have been too great this morning! Yay for returning crosshairs! For your own sanity, I'm glad you've kicked temping! I'm with Manny though---how can we stalk your cycle without it? You need a cycle ticker now. :thumbup:

Mrs ~ Enjoy today's scan. Post a pic of LO if you can! 

:hi: Starry and Jessica


----------



## bazzb

i wouldnt know what to set my cycle as LOL... maybe use the DPO one


----------



## bazzb

and ooo i see your temp is still up angel :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

It is still up ;) I'm surprised because I woke up feeling cold.

You're could def use the DPO one and reset it each cycle...your stalkers (AKA me!) need a time reference! Lol!


----------



## bazzb

haha ok

Ill go do that shortly just for you:thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:yipee: You're a good sport Bailey!


----------



## bazzb

there you go :)


----------



## A1983

Hey ladies! 

Yes Mrs, a pic would be great to see! I can totally relate to your feelings and thoughts about believing this one is for keeps - I can't wait to be able to think of this pregnancy as my 'baby' rather than a potential heart breaker, waiting for that 12 week mark. But you've done it!!  

Bazz, well done on the handing over of the thermometer and also the pma  you and your body will feel so much better for it x

Starry-wow that's brill! I was 4 days before my af was due when I tested due to me feeling nauseous. ...which has stayed with me since and now pretty much 24/7! So hopefully a good sign for us. But yes I couldn't see it as real until af due date had been and gone! 

Angel-sending you lots of baby luck!

Manny, thank you - I'm now at home resting. I think it's amazing you and Mrs are now in the 2nd trimester! Hope the nausea eases up for you x

Afm, the cramping has subsided mostly-now getting the odd twinge and stab so hoping it's just growing pains. I didn't have this with my bo last time despite my body seeing it as a normal pregnancy. It's strange how my symptoms are so different this time round-my boobs were my main symptom last time but my nausea is my main now, with heaviness in my uterus and occasional stretching. My boobs only hurt when I press the sides. Tbh I'm favouring nausea as I feel it's a strong symptom but that's just my thinking! Ohh and I'm starving all the time and exhausted by the afternoon. Really nervous about tomorrow but also just need to have the scan done now, face my fears x


----------



## bazzb

glad the cramps have subsided for the most part. Cant wait until your scan tomorrow:)

I have a feeling im getting my AF early... as you know ive had pink n brown off and on since my period. (annoying me) today it seems beige LOL and i have cramps... 1983 i read an old post from you last night while googling that you had a short luthal phase following your MC. Maybe that is the case for me.. only time will tell I guess.. 
Hopefully after my next cycle no more spotting.. its driving me bonkers..


----------



## A1983

Oh dear I have posted a lot since mc! Yes af arrived 9 days later from what I can remember. ..really worried me...but after that I was back to normal  cramping seems to be worse if I'm not lying down so rest is on the cards for tonight.. along with butterflies in my tummy


----------



## bazzb

yes please rest up....XxxX

I guess i wont pay to much attention to this cycle and hope the next is normal... Im only 5dpo so AF would seem odd but odder things have happened


----------



## A1983

Cramping again....trying to relax


----------



## bazzb

DEEP BREATHS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh 1983....:hugs: You need to rest! Fx it eases up. Your only a day away from your scan!

Bailey ~ Yay for the new ticker! I like it! :thumbup: PS If it starts to add any stress, then take it down! I can always just ask what CD you're on :)


----------



## A1983

Thanks Angel 

Btw, my mum was telling me when she found out she was pregnant with me (so 31 years ago) not only did she have to wait 2 hours for the result as opposed to our 2 minutes, but women were advised to have been a week late in order for the hcg to register on the test!


----------



## bazzb

1983 -Oh wow, how things change!

Angel thats not whats stressing me out... my messed up body is! lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww :hugs: Bailey.

1983 ~ That's interesting info. My boss said they had to use bunnies to detect her pregnancies. Tragic way to confirm pregnancy...poor bunnies. :cry: On a not so sad note, my RE told me back in the day, during her fellowship, OPKs took an hour to process and she spent most of her time processing them! Guess I have plenty to be thankful for! I'm thankful for my cabinet full of sticks to wee on!


----------



## A1983

What are bunnies? As in live rabbits or pads?!


----------



## bazzb

live rabbits i think lol :(

My mom didnt ever have a scan with me.. just listened to the hb


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yes, live rabbits! Ashheim-Zondek test I think it was called. (Always ended poorly for the rabbit.)


----------



## bazzb

awful!!

Are you ladies at work today? what time is it where u r?


----------



## A1983

I'm from England 8pm here!


----------



## A1983

Can't imagine what they were doing to the rabbits but I'll leave it there-bedtime soon!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey, I think we are in the same time zone...it's 3p here (East Coast/US).


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Can't imagine what they were doing to the rabbits but I'll leave it there-bedtime soon!!

Nothing but sweet dreams for you and your LO! :cloud9:

Do you know your EDD?


----------



## bazzb

yeah its 3:10 here two hours to go :)


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> I'm from England 8pm here!

i always thought you were from the US dont know why


----------



## A1983

Maybe because I'm posting at all sorts of hours ;-)


----------



## bazzb

hehe maybe! try and get a good night sleep :)


----------



## bazzb

30 more min! cannot wait to go home


----------



## A1983

Ok so I'm awake-cramping is worse I'm sure. Trying not to tense up as that makes it worse. Taken 2 paracetamol. I just keep praying that as I've had no spotting at all, and the pain has been coming and going all day it's not indicative something is wrong. The pain is most definitely there now though that's for sure. So scared.


----------



## bazzb

I am sorry u r going through this
Can u call ur ob?? Is ur hubby around?


----------



## A1983

I don't have an ob, just a gp...and scan obviously tomorrow...but it's gone midnight. Yeah oh around but he says he believes it's normal stretching pains and as no blood it should be ok and all we can do is wait for scan


----------



## bazzb

Ok hunny
I don't have an on either just a gp
I'd say get some rest if you can 

What time is ur scan tomorrow
It's a good sign there is no blood
With me I spotted from 5 week til about 8 or 9


----------



## A1983

10:40, thanks hun


----------



## bazzb

At least it's in the am

Will they tell u anything at ur scan? Here in Canada they usually don't tell u much only if u get lucky


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh so sorry 1983. I'm sure everything is alright...fx you get some rest and get answers in the morning.


----------



## bazzb

Hi angel
Any symptoms yet at all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

No symptoms. I'm pretty sure AF and her minions are nearing. I really don't have that _feeling_, instead I have THAT feeling ~~~>:witch:


----------



## bazzb

Boo I hope u r wrong!!

Stay away witch


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - Yay! Now we can see what day you are on. Counting down to that BFP!

Angel - hoping THAT feeling is actually a bFP and not the minions approaching. The feelings can really be so similar and your temps are still looking good.

A1983 - sending you all the luck in the world for your appointment. Let us know how you get on. I'm sure all will be just great. I looked through some of my previous posts and I recall having bad cramping around 9 weeks. I had just started using my doppler and thought it was from that but think it was just normal preggy pains. Also, I did discover that the cramps are a WHOLE lot worse if you are dehydrated or suffering from constipation. Have you been suffering from either of these? Good luck!


----------



## starry83

Good luck for your scan today 1983. Let us know how you get on, thinking of you xx


----------



## starry83

I hope the witch stays away for you Angel!!!! You said you might test today, are you still going to?


----------



## A1983

Heartbeat found and good size baby  I thought he'd tell the the rate and size but he laughed and said they don't measure it as as long as there is a heartbeat and a baby they are happy and to book to dating scan! He did hover over baby and oh tried to count hb but he laughed and said it was going too fast to count! Oh he did measure, 1.3 cm (does that sound right?) but nurse said it looks the right size for 7 weeks


----------



## starry83

Fantastic news!!! All that cramping must have been completely normal, make sure you give yourself lots of tlc and rest. So happy for you!!! x


----------



## mannymoo

YAY A1983. Excellent news. Congrats. So pleased that size and HB are good. Now you can relax and enjoy the weekend! x


----------



## bazzb

Fantastic news!! I am so pleased:)
Xox


----------



## bazzb

yay manny on being 15 weeks today :) 
are you showing much?

Mrs did you have your scan yet?


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies! Wow, 15 weeks Manny  yes do you have a little bump? Dr once told me you 'pop' about 12 weeks?!


----------



## bazzb

Angel hunny hope all is well hAvent seen online today?


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies. Little bump is coming along but still mostly bloat - especially in the evening. I had a mini breakdown last night because I had a work dinner and nothing fitted! Going to try get some maternity stuff this weekend but our selection here is shocking. Can anyone in the UK recommend any maternity places? My sis is coming out for Christmas and I might get some stuff delivered to her to bring over for me.

How is everyone? Angel, is today supposed AF-arrival day? Hopefully no signs of her.
Bazz - 7dpo and counting!!


----------



## A1983

There are loads! You can look online too but most our stores have a selection but try; mothercare, Next, marks and spencers, new look...that's all I know off the top of my head! If I think or see anymore I'll add them on


----------



## bazzb

We have a good selection here as well but very pricey but I'm afraid I'm no help to you do far away

1983 how R u feeling today?
Mrs hope all is well
Angel I see u recorded some spotting yesterday hope its gone a d she stays away!

Hi to all the other ladies also 
TGIF :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs ~ How did your scan go a couple of days ago...thinking of you!

Yay 1983! How reassuring! Did the Dr ever say what the cramps were from? I hope they are gone for good!

Bazz ~ 7dpo Yay! Won't be long and you'll be testing! And yes, TGIF! :dust:

Manny ~ Do they have Belly Bands...you know the stretchy cloth you can put around your pants and conceal the fact your pants aren't buttoned or zipped? My friends found them quite useful. 

:hi: Starry!

I am going to test tomorrow. And if AF still isn't here by Monday morning, I am going to have bloods drawn to see what is going on. I _thought_ AF would be due today, but FF says tomorrow and my iPhone app says Sunday. :shrug: I'm on 11-12dpo, so fx for tomorrow morning! 

Buckets of :dust:


----------



## bazzb

Hope she continues to stay away! Keep us posted if you test okay :)

AFM I had a lot of acne when I was pregant like extremly bad... it look about 2 months but I had it down to onloy 1 or 2 zits.. Now today I have about 6 again :( it took me 20 min to cover them this AM


----------



## xoxo4angel

My pimples are red! Teenage style pimples! It's awful and we have Christmas parties to go to starting tomorrow! WTH! There are 3 total, #1 left eyebrow, #2 near nose to #3 right side of my chin! It's like a constellation planted itself on my face! Fx concealer is going to work it's magic! Bahh humbug!


----------



## bazzb

it worked for me :) good luck

I have one on each side of my cheek, two on forehead and a few on my neck/chin area:( nasty lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't want to put the cart before the horse, but I might have a very very very squinter of a faint pink line....I really need it to be Saturday morning! Maybe this acne _is_ the ticket for us Bailey!


----------



## bazzb

Ok so I think as a rule you need to post so I can have my fix :)

Was it spotting you had yesterday? might have been left over implantation!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Haha! I'll try from my phone.


----------



## bazzb

Ok i am waiting not so patiently!!](*,)


----------



## xoxo4angel

This pic was taken within 7 minutes of processing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xoxo4angel

It posted sideways! I need to crop it! I'll try to edit it!

Edit: Done! Took me a bit to figure out how to right the pic! Either this is an extreme squinter I have BAD line eye (which I wouldn't doubt).


----------



## A1983

I can see a line!!! Omg!!! Fingers and toes crossed Angel!! 

Yeah he wasn't too concerned, said it's most likely bub stretching uterus. I also posted on here that night I was in pain and having a breakdown and lots of women replied saying they had sometimes terrible cramps and as long as no bleeding its stretching. I think that the fact it's stopped now shows it was nothing sinister and therefore a growth spurt  Just remind me of that when I next post worried out of my mind about cramping ha ha!


----------



## mannymoo

That is NO line eye! I can clearly see a secOnd line there! How exciting!! Congrats angel! But post us you pic tomorrow morning to make extra sure. Wow - this is turning into an exciting week. Bazz your next!!
X


----------



## bazzb

Totally there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzb

I am very excited for you :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh boy, I really hope so! I have an appointment Monday for labs to be drawn as long as AF stays away! :grr:


----------



## bazzb

whoo hoo :) you put me in a good positive mood now

Ok now tomorrow break out the FRER please


----------



## A1983

How exciting! AND it's hard for a line to show up on the camera... and that is definitely a line yey! 

Yes definitely you next Bazz! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

hope so 1983 if not this month then a new year BFP will be great :)


----------



## MrsNJR

Angel woo-woo there is a lovely little line there!! That's exactly what my firs test looked like the time, then I tested again 2 days later and got a much stronger line. I've got everything crossed for your next test! Xxx

1983 - sorry I've not been on here in a day or two so not seen your worries about the cramps. I had some terrible cramps at around 6-7 weeks. To the point of being doubled over in pain, crying my heart out at the prospect of m/c number 3 and the implications of that.... Going to the bathroom every 5 mins to check for bleeding. When I went for my scan at 7 weeks I cried all the way there, and was amazed to be told everything was fine and there was a lovely heartbeat! So pleased that you saw your own miracle on that screen, it is fantastic news! A word of warning, those nasty niggly pains keep on rearing their heads, it's not just in the very eary weeks. A few times I've had pains when getting out of my car, and the other night a shooting pain thorough my belly when I coughed in bed. And every single one gets me worrying, and googling to check if its normal!

Bazz, we have everything crossed for good news for you soon too, it's got to be nearly your turn!

Thanks for your kind thought and good wishes - my scan went well on Wednesday. Lovely wiggling baby with beautiful heartbeat. It feels very strange to be "normal" if you know what I mean! Sat in the antenatal clinic rather than EPAU, people around me all coming out with their scan pics, making appointments etc. Like I said, normal!! I love being normal!!! Lol. They've moved me forward a whole week, so I'm 13+4 now! That in itself seems unbelievable. And that has plonked me smack bang into the second semester.... And THAT is unbelievable too!

I'll try to get scan pic on later on, it is lovely. A real BABY now, little features on its face, hand in front of its face and legs crossed! 

I truly hope you all find yourself doing these lovely things very soon, it is the best feeling in the world, made even more special by our previous experiences xxxx


----------



## MrsNJR

Never posted a pic before, hope this works. My scan at 12+3, from which they moved me forward a week to 13+2.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bazzb

no pic:(


----------



## MrsNJR

Have another look now Bazz... I can see it, can you? X


----------



## bazzb

I see it now!
I think girl :)


----------



## bazzb

I am bored at work LOL so i tweaked your pic Angel :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs. What a beautiful baby pic! Soo sweet! Very happy you've made it to the "normal" pregnancy category! I'm hoping my test get darker...

Thanks for tweaking my pic Bailey! I wondered how people did it!


----------



## bazzb

No problem
I just used Paint and inverted it :) 

AND they WILL get daker... PMA


----------



## mannymoo

MrsNJR, such a beautiful pic. Congrats on an excellent appointment. I'm going with girl too (but so far I haven't got a guess correct on b and b so it's probably a boy!)

Angel looking forward to today's installment...


----------



## bazzb

Manny u r up early!


----------



## bazzb

Ok angel I'm up at 730! And I viewed ur chart and I am so happy for u:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you! I peed in a Dixie cup and used 3 different test...they all have faint +ves!

Bailey...you're next!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bazzb

Yay!!


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats angel! That is a very definite, very positive bfp! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! X


----------



## A1983

Ahhh CONGRATULATIONS love!!!  See Bazz...lucky 3 I think applies here too?! (3 months ttc angel!?)


----------



## MrsNJR

Angel there's no denying it, that is a BFP if ever I saw one!! There is so much good luck in this thread, all in it together and one by one we are getting there xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for the delayed response, but thank you soo much ladies! Nice knowing each of you understand the touch of fret I am experiencing at the moment. I'm going to do my best to relax and see where this takes me, so glad to be on this journey with you all! Now...next up Bailey (Bazz) to close up 2012 or ring in the New Year! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

I Am so thrilled for you
We are always here for you hunny xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz when are you going to test? And how long is your leautal phase normally? Sending lots of bfp vibes across the ocean!

I am a very early riser - especially on the weekend. It drives me crazy but I guess will be good for when baby arrives!


----------



## A1983

Mrs, I wanted to say thank you for your advice and words to me, really helpful  it's a crazy time-when I wasn't getting cramps I worried it was a sign of no growth and when I was getting cramps I feared the worst! 

I was going to get a 10 week scan but I'm considering holding out til the 12 week one and just monitoring my symptoms (rationally..ha!) as I get so stressed in the lead up to them plus I'm 'hoping' (not right word) if there was a problem I'd know by then as I'd start spotting or losing symptoms. Praying everything goes well x I'll see though, I may change my mind!

Your scan picture is BEAUTIFUL Mrs, you must be one proud mummy and I'm so pleased you can start to feel relaxed and content  

Yes I do believe this is a very lucky thread! Xxx


----------



## bazzb

I have no idea my normal luthal phase as the only month I tracked ovulation I got pregnant
So I'm about 9 dpo going by my poAitive opk 10 days ago
But I don't want to test just incase I ovulated late so probably another week for sure If I don't get af this week :)

Hope every everyone is well


----------



## bazzb

good luck with your BETA tomorrow angel! will be thinking of you XxXx


----------



## starry83

Hey girls, 

I have been away the last few days and come back and there is another bfp!!!!!! :bfp:

Woo hoo, so happy for you Angel!!! :dance:

Hope everyone is doing well, I am so anxious but now past the date af was due and still feeling pregnant, keep prodding and poking my boobs! ha ha.

Bet it feels so lovely to be in the second trimester now Mrs! Congratulations on your scan and the pic is gorgeous! 

xxx


----------



## mannymoo

What time is your appointment angel? Good luck. Hoping for some nice high numbers for you!

Starry - I prodded my (.)(.) for weeks! I think I made them sore from all the prodding when they probably would have been fine if I had just left them alone. LOL.


----------



## starry83

Hope it goes well Angel! 

ha ha mannymoo, thats what I have been doing! It is weird though as sometimes they are sore and sometimes they aren't. Last night they were killing, today... nothing! Anyone else had that?? 

I just took another frer as I have been worrying myself so much! I had very diluted pee because I have been drinking like there's no tomorrow and I had been to the toilet an hour earlier, but I got a beautiful strong line, as dark as if not darker than the control! I have never had a line that dark. I am so happy and hoping that this one continues to stick...


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm currently at the Dr's office waiting. I should have results back later today...I'm anxious, but realize it is out of my hands at this point. 

Starry. Yay for the really dark line! 

G'morning and/or afternoon ladies! :dust:


----------



## mannymoo

Let us know how it goes angel. Also, from my experience, I strongly suggest you stop temping now that you have your bfp. I had some major fluctuations in temps in early pregnancy and I worked myself into a HUGE state when everything was actually fine. 

Glad your positive is getting nice and dark starry. That's a very good sign!


----------



## xoxo4angel

No results yet. Nurse said they will _try_ to call me today with results, if not today, tomortow morning the latest. Already scheduled my repeat labs for Wed morning. Isn't this just how it goes...it's starts with a little thing called the TWW, then the waiting goes on and on! FXed!

Thank you Manny for the temping advice...you've read my mind! Yesterday I had a moment of panic because it dropped, so I just HAD TO see it today. 

Bailey (Bazz). How are you? This TWW driving you mad? Will you test on Friday?


----------



## bazzb

Im good thanks for asking :) I dont think I plan on testing this early just incase I o'd late :)

I hope you get your results today although Im sure all is fine Xx.. Did you take another FRER ? And temping can drive you insane if you let it... I am living proof lol!

Hi everyone else and happy Monday how is everyone!

Ohh starry yay for darker lines BTW


----------



## Girlwoman

I have had two different types of miscarriages, a mmc and a regular mc. Now i am ttc again and im scared out of my mind. Is there anybody that has success stories...


----------



## A1983

Hi girlwoman, yes there are success stories on here. ..and still going strong. There are a lot of pages now but I started reading from the very beginning and joined around the time Mrs got her bfp. ..she is now in the second trimester and 3 others have got their bfps since, including me  Have a read through, I know is a horribly painful time but that's the great thing about this thread, we've all been there and all support and understand eachother


----------



## A1983

Hope you find out today Angel, for peace of mind at least! Ohh I know exactly what you mean about the waiting, the 2ww feels like nothing once you're pregnant abdominal waiting for blood results and scans!!

Gosh, well I've got my much wanted ms!! Started yesterday in the car with oh...into a carrier bag!! Then twice today...been trying to 'hold on' this afternoon as need to keep vitamins down. Its the sort of ms that is all day strong nausea and if I cough when it reaches a peak I'm then gagging and being sick...so on the edge most of the time! But I don't mind at all as long as my baby is growing nice and strong 

Oh starry, with the boob thing mine only really started being sore around week 6, prior to that it would come and go and just be around the sides. Nausea has been my strongest symptom from day 1 x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Girlwoman. Sorry about your losses. You'll find the stories on here to be quite inspiring. Not to mention a very supportive group of women! 

Bailey. I took a HPT and it was darker. The nurse was of no real comfort today...she said, we'll run Betas again Wed to make sure things are progressing. I said, my HPT was darker today. She said, Oh. Well HCG shows 1st in blood and then in urine, so if its a chem pregnancy your urine will still show HCG while your blood doesn't. I'm stunned! She works at a Fertility Center, where is her PMA! Ugh. I'll keep the faith for her...I just want them to CALL already! :telephone:


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Yay for MS!! Aren't we the odd lot who look forward to it! :haha:


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> Girlwoman. Sorry about your losses. You'll find the stories on here to be quite inspiring. Not to mention a very supportive group of women!
> 
> Bailey. I took a HPT and it was darker. The nurse was of no real comfort today...she said, we'll run Betas again Wed to make sure things are progressing. I said, my HPT was darker today. She said, Oh. Well HCG shows 1st in blood and then in urine, so if its a chem pregnancy your urine will still show HCG while your blood doesn't. I'm stunned! She works at a Fertility Center, where is her PMA! Ugh. I'll keep the faith for her...I just want them to CALL already! :telephone:

wow you think she could have been just a little more conforting!!:wacko::wacko:

I am sure you will get good results i have a good feeling about you and this pregnany :):hugs:

I hope they call like right now


----------



## A1983

Eurgh ignore the stupid woman!! Just remember all us ladies have gone in for that first beta...and the second.. and no chemicals so you'll follow suit!!

I know, crazy pregnancy symptom craving women!! ;-)


----------



## bazzb

I think I maybe had to much sex yesrday lol... i kinda hurt after and now today I had a few pink dots in my discharge:( and I feel sore

either that or AF is on the way


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey. Ouchie for the post BD troubles. On the one hand, your cervix is vascular, so that can cause spotting...on the other, implantation can cause spotting too! :dust:

AFM ~ Labs came back and so far so good! Yay!! They'll do the typical monitor levels up to 1,000, then schedule my scan. This could really be it...I'm shocked.


----------



## bazzb

YAy angel :):):) SO happy for You


----------



## bazzb

*Guys I finally have had enough of my family doctor so I have a consultation with a new one (female) tomorrow night at 630... Wish me luck  I will tell her all about my random spotting etc.
Thanks for the support guys*


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll be thinking of you during your visit with your new Dr! Hopefully she'll be more of a fit for your needs! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

thanks hunny xoxo

I hope so... I will tell her eveyrthing about the spotting etc. :)


----------



## A1983

Sounds like a great plan ... a good Dr can make all the difference x

Congratulations Angel! X


----------



## bazzb

thanks I think its best just to make sure all my parts are working properly lol.
My doctor now doesnt think anything needs to be checked which annoys me:wacko:


----------



## A1983

He should have at least checked your progesterone BUT it is your first cycle since so the second often is most accurate both with hormones and flow but I understand you want to get things sorted and back to your normal 'body' asap, I was the same and ended up at my doctor due to my concerns too x


----------



## bazzb

thank you 1983
Its more i feel he does not take me serious.. like i spotted for two weeks after AF was done off and on.. and today I had a few pink dots again... Id rather get an exam and some blood work just to make sure all is ok.. I get i had a MC and it takes time to get back to normal, i just want to make sure I am on my way there.. you know what I mean..


----------



## bazzb

sorry to vent ladies! its one of those days... thanks again for listening.


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz glad you are going to see someone new. Hopefully this new doctor will listen to your concurs. HOWEVER don't rule out implantation bleeding as a cause for your spotting. The timing is right. Let us know what she says.

Angel so pleased your results came back good. Did they tell you what they were? I am certain this is your lucky round!

A1983 sorry about the morning sickness (but yay!!! Such a good sign).

Welcome girlwomen to this very supportive and very lucky thread. Here's to your third time lucky!!! 

Fms last night I felt relatively human again. It was lovely. Maybe my ms has finally gone in time to enjoy my Christmas vacation! Also found a little shop that had lovely maternity dresses so all is looking up. I even think i may have strated to feel proper flutters (but might also be gas!) Counting down until next Thursday when we get to see our little one again.


----------



## bazzb

Will update u tomorrow but appointment isn't until after work


----------



## A1983

How come you get another scan next week Manny? We have to wait til 20 weeks here in England! (After the 12 week one)


----------



## mannymoo

We don't have much in the way of state-funded healthcare in SA so I see a private ob/gyne. With my history, he insisted on scans every 2 weeks until I reached the 13 week mark and now I go monthly. From about 32 weeks, I'll go back to every 2 weeks again. It costs a small fortune but its worth the money spent. I think I would drive myself crazy if I had to wait until 20 weeks. Although one of the UK girls on another thread that I follow got a scan every week through NHS because of her 2 previous losses. I guess it depends where you are in the UK. Where are you A1983?


----------



## starry83

Yey Angel, so pleased that your numbers were looking good! That woman at the fertility clinic is a joke! I cannot believe she said that to you! You are so lucky being monitored I am not able to have anything like that as they will not do anything in the UK until you have had three mc's! Although they have said they would give me a scan at 6-7 weeks. It is definitely positive to have a darker test anyway! Some people shouldn't be in their jobs. 

Bazz, hope the docs appt goes well today and she is able to offer some more advice. 

I am praying that I start with the ms! ha ha. The more symptoms I have the better!!! 

Welcome girlwoman, I only recently joined this thread too after two mcs but everyone is so lovely and we call understand each other. Its a lucky thread too as I got my bfp 4 days after joining!!!


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, my doctor just phoned with my results from some swabs I had done, all clear apart from an 'equivocal' amount of group b strepttococus. He said it is very common, does not cause miscarriage and is treated in labour with iv antibiotics. 

Do any of you ladies have this/know of this? I'm worried as can lead to devastating results for baby if it is passed on untreated, and it could be passed on it utero? I will be placed on the high dependence unit too, so no water birth for me :-( but baby's safety is paramount x


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry A1983 - I don't know anything about this so can't really help. I thought Strepttococus was the bug that caused a sore throat. We probably all have this in our system - especially around winter time. Hopefully it isn't too serious.


----------



## A1983

Yes thats strep a, more serious in terms of bacteria. Apparently this form occurs naturally in women (1:4 at anytime) and comes and goes, so at around 35 weeks pregnant women are swabbed and then iv antibiotics given during labour if tested positive to prevent transmission. So I'll be tested again at 35 weeks but will probably be given iv antibiotics anyway x


----------



## starry83

Hi A1983, I have looked it up, it sounds like its common but obviously still a worry for your and your lo. However it is good that they are aware of it and you will be treated for it, I am sure they will look after you when the time comes x


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 ~ I don't know about group b strep...I'll be interested to hear what you find out.

Manny ~ Hurray for flitters and for finding a nice maternity shop! Will your sister still need to bring you more? And double yay for next week's scan! (My HCG was 132 and Progesterone 33.8 in US measurements)

Starry83 ~ That'll be nice for you to have a scan to confirm the LO is snug in there. My FS told me she will monitor me through week 8, then I'll transfer over to a high risk OB/GYN (I'm 37, so most regular OB/GYN's won't see me). 

Bailey ~ FX this new Dr gives you some answers! Make sure you tell her how long your cycles were in the past too. Maybe she'll run your Betas today and you'll know if preggers or not!

Hi Mrs and all the other ladies! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Angel those are great number for 14 DPO :) yay


----------



## bazzb

I will tell her how long my cycles were before the MC... hehe you sound so motherly i love it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> I will tell her how long my cycles were before the MC... hehe you sound so motherly i love it :)

I just want her to help you. I figure you should put it all out there and let her solve the puzzle! I hated not knowing what was going on with me...


----------



## bazzb

I know its so true! I really appreciate the concern :)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## starry83

They are fab numbers Angel! You must be really happy!! :happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey ~ I feel fine today...my sister's friend, the OB, called me last night. He said my numbers sound good and he'll be anxious to see what Wednesday brings. More waiting...I'm keeping my PMA though. 

Starry ~ My happiness is slightly clouded by fear. I'll feel better when I see things are progressing. How about you?


----------



## bazzb

I know it must be hard.. is it wednesday yet???


----------



## starry83

Fear... I am petrified! :argh: I know exactly how you feel!

I am going to the gym tonight so hopefully that can take my mind off it and make me feel better, I am slightly anxious about it but I can't not exercise because of my previous m/c's. I didnt exercise with either of those and I vowed when I got preg again I would continue.


----------



## A1983

I'm the opposite starry, I exercised during my last but this time I work full time (sitting :-\) then go home to the sofa! I go for a walk now and again! I tall and slim so my legs are looking more spindly by the day ha ha but toning can wait  I think exercise is good for bub though and like with me and my decision to stop the gym for now as long as it helping your pma then it's good! I'll probably start minimally in second tri if I reach that but atm the sofa is my best friend zzzz! X


----------



## bazzb

two more hours and I get to meet the new Dr. I am nervous and excited I hope she decides to take me as a client.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey...hope your Dr appointment is going well. Thinking of you! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hun
It was good but quick
I have to go back on the 3rd for a follow up to check on the spotting etc
She did say it takes about 3 months for our bodies to adjust
She recommends I wait til jan to ttc I was like oooopa we tried this month but I don't think it worked she smiled and said that's ok 

So I do feel better now and hopefully ahe continues to be helpful

Xx


----------



## A1983

One of my doctors advised me to wait 3 months but I didn't, just the one month...but it happened 3 months later anyway!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad your new Doc is doing follow ups and the like for you Bailey! I'm still not ruling out the possibility of a BFP! 

G'morning ladies! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

thanks Angel

I am almost scared to get a BFP now since she said i should have waited 3 months! only time will tell i guess!

How is everyone today?

Angel what time do you get your bloods done?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Labs are taken before 9am, so now it's a waiting game :xmas17: I'm hoping they call by lunch time! 

You'll be fine with a BFP...my RE told me to just wait one cycle. I feel your body will let you get preggers when it's ready to be preggers.


----------



## A1983

Here here Angel, completely agree. My mum told me to stop putting so much pressure on my body as it had been through a lot...she means well but not as clued up on fertility and the body as I like to think I am! I was feeling twinges a lot in the 2ww and was obsessing about them thinking it was good news-implantation, or something bad like endometriosis...spent hours googling! Turned out to be nothing, just my head! But the twinges were very real and my mum kept telling me to not focus on my uterus so much ha ha! Do you remember me saying she suggested I look into adoption?! Anyway I don't know why I waffling on, sorry ladies, just wanted to point out that your body WILL hold your baby when it's ready...all we can do when ttc is hope, pray and wait! Distraction is also useful for mental state ha ha! I was busy in my last 2ww x 

Good luck Angel, I just know it's going to be good  but isn't the wait SOOO annoying!!


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies.. sorry I was venting.. I was just scared id get a BFP and because of the spotting Id miscarry again and then have to wait another 3 months.. lol i tend to over analize also!


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Sometime's our Mother's can be like our DH's in that they don't like to see us stress or hurt, so they say some crazy things thinking that will calm us.

Bailey ~ Everything will be just fine of you get a BFP straight away! Lord knows my DH and I started ttc as soon as I got my 1st AF. Obviously it didn't take until after cycle #3, so I am a firm believer in it will happen when it is meant to happen. In the meantime did you test today or are you waiting until the weekend? I know I ask you this every day...I'm just anxious and it's spilling over to your tww. :xmas4:

Manny ~ I temped today, but only because I had spotting yesterday and wanted to see if things were heading south...I need DH to hide my thermometer, temp was fine. *phew!*

Mrs, Starry, Jess and anyone I may have missed :hugs: 

Is it time for the nurse to call yet? I cannot believe I will have to go through this waiting on Friday too! I totally need this trip to NY!


----------



## bazzb

Hope you get a call soon! and when are u going to NYC?

I dont want to test lol... im trying to wait out AF


----------



## bazzb

xoxo4angel said:


> 1983 ~ Sometime's our Mother's can be like our DH's in that they don't like to see us stress or hurt, so they say some crazy things thinking that will calm us.
> 
> Bailey ~ Everything will be just fine of you get a BFP straight away! Lord knows my DH and I started ttc as soon as I got my 1st AF. Obviously it didn't take until after cycle #3, so I am a firm believer in it will happen when it is meant to happen. In the meantime did you test today or are you waiting until the weekend? I know I ask you this every day...I'm just anxious and it's spilling over to your tww. :xmas4:
> 
> Manny ~ I temped today, but only because I had spotting yesterday and wanted to see if things were heading south...I need DH to hide my thermometer, temp was fine. *phew!*
> 
> Mrs, Starry, Jess and anyone I may have missed :hugs:
> 
> Is it time for the nurse to call yet? I cannot believe I will have to go through this waiting on Friday too! I totally need this trip to NY!

MY DH has taken my Thermometer and i have no idea where it is lol:thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

So HCG a bit more than doubled 311, yay! but progesterone dropped. :shrug: More labs Friday because they said progesterone can vary and they want to make sure it stays within range. I'm tempted to go buy a progesterone cream...


----------



## bazzb

Glad the HCG more than double that is fantastic!!!!!

Sorry about the progesterone dropping but lets see what they say friday... Im sure you will be fine:) and if you need a supplement then thats fine too:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - sorry I've been MIA for a few days. Been so busy at work.

Angle so pleased the HCG doubled nicely. Ask your doctor for a script for progesterone supplements. I was on them for the first 12 weeks and I think it made all the difference. I have low progesterone and that was the suspected cause of my second mc. I looked back at my chart and I had spotting at 14dpo. I was convinced that was it but here i am at 16 weeks so hoping all is fine for you too!

Bazz - I agree with the other ladies. If you get a bfp now, your body is ready and you will be fine. My doctor told me to wait 1 cycle and he said that provided everything had passed (if it was natural) there is no medical reason to even wait the one cycle. I think they tell you to wait longer for mental well-being and also due to the frustration that TTC causes when your cycle isn't playing ball!

A1983, Starry, Mrs - hope your all well! Bring on Friday and the weekend. Its a bank holiday here on Monday - wooohooo!

xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny ~ Looking back I should've asked her at what point they'll give me progesterone...obviously my 12 point drop wasn't significant enough to cause concern for them. It is certainly on my list of questions for tomorrow morning! Thank you for the suggestion.

Hi ladies! Any news Bailey?


----------



## bazzb

good luck tomorrow hun

not much new here.. had some pink when i went to the washroom last nigth and non since so i thought maybe AF was onn her way..... 

I do have a cramp in my right side all day its very dull and achey and my right leg is a bit crampy also... feels weird..:shrug:


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies, good luck Angel-what was your last progesterone level? I've heard progesterone fluctuates all the time but if it drops too low then yes supposetries will be needed but worth it 

Been feeling very sick and so tired-been chilling but back to work today for 8 days straight boo!! 

Hope you are all well  16 weeks Manny-woo! You must have a little bump now  I have a hard little bump right above my pubic bone and my tummy is sticking out a little bit, so sweet


----------



## mannymoo

Let us know how you get on Angel. Really hoping for good news from you!

A1983 - I definitely have a bump growing now. I have a scan on Thursday so will post a pic of my bump with a pic of baby then. I'm so excited. Don't know how I will get through the next week. Sorry you have 8 days of work straight. I just had my last official day in the office today. Working from home next week and then holidays until 7 Jan! Sorry - I'm sure I'm not helping;)

Bazz - how are you feeling? When are you going to test?


----------



## bazzb

Manny ~ I plan on testing maybe next week just incase I O'd a little late :)

Angel~ good luck today will be thinking of you

1983~ hope u feel better hunny and dont work too hard 

Everyone else:hi: and hope you ladies are all well :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

any results yet angel?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jeez...sorry for the delayed response. Unbeknownst to my nurse, the lab lost power and transferred their specimens. It took her all day to find them! My Betas doubled and progesterone is at 24.3. Things are still progressing even with the random spotting! 

Bazz...you have some great patience with testing! Fx for you! 

Hope this finds you all well!


----------



## bazzb

Glad to hear angel!!!! What a relief!

When do u leave for NYC


----------



## A1983

Yey that's brilliant Angel! Does that mean you don't need supposetries? (I'm not sure of levels!) 

Just had my first midwife appointment, makes me so hopeful and everything to real which scares me as I want this SO much. The baby pack she has left me I've put away until my 12 week scan! My midwife said once the heartbeat is heard mc is so much less of a risk, it's just a case of getting through the next 4 weeks...and keep sane!! My tummy is definitely got a bump to it though, can't wear tight tops to work or people could see! Ohh midwife also said 70% of pregnant women have GBS (group b strep) at some point in their pregnancy as its a naturally occurring bacteria and it is not dangerous to pregnancy at all, but if detected when you get swabbed (around 35 weeks) all you'll need is iv antibiotics during labour. I'll need them as have shown positive 'at some point' during this pregnancy, even if negative at 35 weeks. But if negative when in labour thats even better as no GBS! But will still have antibiotics as precautionary. 

Hope you are all well ladies


----------



## bazzb

BFN here this am, which I am okay with. Since I've been spotting off and on for over two weeks. So come on af so i can make a New Years baby :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies!

They have not given me suppositories...anything over 10 is considered ok. 

Bazz ~ :scratchhead: I'm puzzled about your BFN. Fx things start moving forward for you here shortly!

NYC trip is tomorrow morning! We are going after they do repeat labs...I'm ready for some retail therapy! 8 shopping days until Christmas!!:xmas1:

:xmas4: :xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas10:


----------



## A1983

How exciting, enjoy Angel  ps how is your oh taking the news?!  X


----------



## bazzb

hope your bloods went ok today Angel.. also hope u have a great time in NYC

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is well?
Angel hope the spotting has stopped and you're enjoying you shopping trip. NYC is one of my favorite places!
Bazz - sorry about the BFN. Are you still spotting? Hoping AF stays away and that you get your BFP in time for Christmas!

Starry, Mrs and A1983 - hope you are all doing well? 
How are those bumps doing ladies?

All fine here still (I hope). I do get a bit nervous when a scan is coming up. Counting down to Thursday. Woke up this morning with a very hard something (???) poking out my belly. Think my uterus got lodged on one side from lying on my side and then when I rolled onto my back it stayed on that side. Very odd! Feeling the flutters every day now so really hoping that is a good sign. 

x


----------



## A1983

Ahh Manny, that's beautiful...in a strange way ha ha! The excitement and joys of pregnancy 

Sorry I can't write much, off to work...but yes I'm good apart from having the worst evening of ms yesterday. .kept nothing down, but my little tum and boobs growing are making me smile continuously, even after looking down my toilet all night ;-)

Hope you are all ok Bazz, Angel, starry and Mrs xxx


----------



## A1983

Ps Manny of course flutters are a good sign, it's your baby moving around nice and healthy  I think I'll always be nervous about scans..


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies!!! 

Hope you are all well. 

Bazzb - sorry for your bfn... hope you get af soon! 

Angel - yay for your increasing numbers!!! Hope you are having a great time in NYC. 

Mannymoo - how lovely that you are feeling flutters!!! I hope I have that feeling on day it must be amazing!! Glad everything is going well for you!

The nausea started on Sunday at 5 weeks so thats a lot earlier than I have ever had, its only on and off at the minute but I have really sore boobs and a very dodgy stomach if you know what I mean. I have also had a horrible cold! But I finish work today for Xmas, which is great so I can sleep! :xmas15:

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies!

The spotting has finally stopped. I think I know what it was
If u remember when I had my scan they said I had a small clot lodged in my canal anyways I don't think it all passed with af and it seems I passed it p Saturday and no spotting since! :)

Glad to hear everyone else is good. Can't wait to hear about your scan thurdsdsy manny :)


----------



## bazzb

Hope the ladies with ms felt better also xo


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - how is everyone? 
Bazz - has AF shown up yet? When is she expected? 
Hope the ladies with sickness are getting by. As much as the MS is horrible, try enjoy it because it does mean that things are going well.
Angel - hope you're shopping up a storm in NYC and that the spotting has stopped.

Just had my scan and baby is looking strong and healthy and was wriggling all over the place. The pictures aren't very clear but I do love the one of baby flexing its biceps! Dad was very proud... 
Any gender guesses?
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









17 weeks flexing.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## A1983

17 weeks! And what a brilliant scan  I wouldn't have a clue about how to guess for gender apart from seeing the obvious?! Are you going to find out or was that your '20 week scan?'

Manny, did you have anymore scans after your 6/7 (?) week scan and before your 12 week one? Only it's been 2 weeks since mine and I have another 3.5 weeks til my next scan and I'm feeling I'm in need of some ultrasound reassurance! But I don't want to go privately as as silly as this may sound I've only had nhs scans so far and they have been good news, last time I went privately was my last pregnancy. I'm HOPING by 12+5 when I have my scan if I haven't had any bad signs such as loss of symptoms or spotting/bleeding then baby is ok? Just have to get through the next few weeks! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 up until 13 weeks, I had scans every 2 weeks. Now that I'm past 13 weeks, I will have a scan every month until 34 weeks and then back to every two weeks again. It works a bit differently in South Africa in that we have to go private so really, we could have as many or as little as we want. I'm just going with my doctors recommendations. so basically I've had scans at 6, 8, 10, 13 and 17 weeks so far and it has been very reassuring. I would really recommend a doppler too. I can be stressful but the reassurance it has brought me over the last couple of months has been priceless. It also helps pass the time between scans.

I am very keen to find out gender but DH wants it to be a surprise so I am going along with that. I tried SOOO hard to look for little bits in the scan and there was one shot where he got both the legs and I couldn't see anything in-between but I really can't be sure. :)

At least the next few weeks will go quickly with Christmas and New Year. It will be your scan before you know it and I am sure all will be great!


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny, my only concerns with the doppler is that 1) I'd have to start straight after scan so I wouldn't panic if I couldn't find a hb as I'd know I've just seen it and 2)...I'd panic generally if I couldn't find a hb one day using it!! I'm basically hiding from it 

As for the scan, I'm so tempted to have another one before 12+5 but I may end up waiting...I'll see. My oh doesn't want to know the gender either so think I'm going with that too!


----------



## bazzb

Oh manny what a lovely pic
I'm going to give it my best shot and guess girl :)
Congrats again on your milestone 

1983 I too would stress about the Doppler but agree with manny it can be wonderful

Afm no af still I obviously did not ovulate right after my positive opk as that was 21 data ago lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Popping in for a quick hello! I miss chatting with you! 

Manny ~ What a doll! I'm going to say girl and that is ONLY a guess...that sweet little face. And kudos on waiting to be surprised! 

1983, Starry, Mrs :wave: Hope you are ready for Christmas! :xmas4:

Bailey - I'm still holding out for your BFP! FXed!


----------



## A1983

Hi Angel! How is NYC?! How have you been?

Hi Bazz, you may well have still ovulated...especially since you had a positive, it's just going to be a funny month I think in terms of cycle length...are you due to see your Dr again or is it a case of waiting for that bfp/hopefully not af? 

I had a scan today, one wriggling baby seen  I cried all the way home thanking God! x Was so nervous. As corny as it sounds, our song is 'the only thing I want for Christmas is you', I sing along to it in the car with a big smile, then well up again!

Hope you are all looking forward to a lovely Christmas and a fantastic 2013 for all of us  (apologies for current euphoria!)


----------



## bazzb

I see my doctor on the 3rd of January.. hopefully AF arrives before then


----------



## bazzb

YAY for the good scan 1983 :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for having a good scan 1983! What sweet relief seeing your LO wiggle around in there! :hugs:

Bazz ~ Jan 3 is your follow up? Will she be doing blood work?

I'm home! I love the city, but had to go pee so often it was a bit of a pain! Thankfully Sak's was the half way mark, so I became quite familiar with their restrooms! :haha: I love how festive NY is...really brings the magic of the holidays to life! 

*Happy Holidays!*
https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/christmas/mini-graphics-christmas-746958.gif


----------



## bazzb

Glad u had a good trip hunny

Not sure what she will do at my app actually


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz, did you continue dtd every few days after the positive opks? Really hoping that you still managed to catch that little egg!
A1983 so pleased your scan was good! Do you have a pic you can share with us?
Angel glad you had a good trip and shopped till you dropped. Were you brave enough to buy anything for junior? I got a little onesie yesterday for dh from the baby for Christmas. It's my first purchase:)

I off to Mauritius with the family tomorrow for some sun, sea and virgin cocktails. So probably won't be on here much until the new year (unless they have wi fi at the resort) but will be thinking of you all. I know 2013 is the lucky year for all of us!!

Merry Christmas to everyone!!
Xx


----------



## A1983

Ahh NYC sounds amazing! And Mauritius Manny, lucky you! Have fun 

Tried to upload pic but where it says choose file, next to it says 'no file selected' and nothing happens when I click on it! Oh well


----------



## bazzb

Manny we dtd fir a few days after my positive opk and then every 3 days or do until this week as my dh has bronchitis:( so if I only is this week there's no way we caught the egg
Merry Christmas To u also. Enjoy the sun and the sea :) love that u got dh a little onesie 

1983 are u trying to upload for PC or phone?

Angel, mrs, Jess, and starry (I think that's all if you) hope you and your lo are well xo


----------



## A1983

You must've worn him out Bazz ;-)

From my phone, but I uploaded my pregnancy test from my phone without any probs a few weeks ago..hmm!


----------



## bazzb

Lol I think I did


----------



## xoxo4angel

:xmas9: Happy Holidays! 

Enjoy your vacay Manny! I haven't looked at baby things...just need to get past these next few weeks (and my first scan Wednesday) before I allow myself to process being preggers! 

Bazz ~ Still keeping Fxed for you!

:wave: 1983, Starry and Mrs!


----------



## bazzb

Merry Christmas everyone!

Still no af for me think I will test after Xmas!


----------



## MrsNJR

Baz u have such patience!! I'd be testing constantly by now!! Still got everything crossed for a BFP for u very soon!

Hope everyone else is well. I'm 16 weeks tomorrow, got an appt with midwife on Thursday. Nothing to report really except I have started to feel very woozy headed when standing still for periods of time... Am fine when walking around, but just can't stand still for too long! Had 2 "nearly hitting the deck" moments in the last week or so! I'm guessing its low BP. Will run it by midwife on Thursday. 

So it's early on Xmas eve here. I was fairly organised up until last night when my sister in law called to say she's not well and won't be able to do Xmas dinner for us all, so suddenly I have 6 for dinner tomorrow, having done no shopping, no cleaning etc...! Happy days!

I hope everyone has a magical Christmas, and that it brigs everyone still waiting for their BFPs some extra magic! It's hard to believe that it's a year ago on Christmas Day that all of this began for us, we to our first BFP that day. And also hard to believe the year we've had since then! But it's a different story this time round, and I know that 2013 promises to be the best year yet, not just for me, but for all of you lovely ladies I've "met" thought tis journey xxx


----------



## bazzb

Angel good luck at your scan today xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Bazz. We saw everything we were supposed to today...even a tiny hb (6w2d)! I wanted to be excited, but I had an episode of red spotting earlier when I used the restroom. The Dr said despite the spotting everything looks good. To offer DH and I peace of mind, she is going to do another scan on Friday. 

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! Looking forward to New Years!


----------



## bazzb

Angel I'm so glad the scan went well and I hope the one on Friday goes just as well
Sorry about the red spotting, I'm sure it is nothing to fret over 
Xox

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies  ohh how lovely Angel, but yes it seems there is also always something for us mums to be to worry about! Friday tomorrow so not long...there are loads of women on here (and look to second and third trimester too!) that spotted with no problems. Was there much? Anymore today?

Hope you are all ok, im good-some awkward monents of sicknesses including in my car...luckily I stocked up on tesco carrier bags! Glorious.


----------



## bazzb

hope your morning sickness ends soon hunny


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ MS should be over for you in just a couple of weeks...I have tiny waves where I feel car sick, but I think I am willing the symptoms to come on, is it crazy that I am wishing for MS to come on? 

Bazz ~ Anything new...poas lately?

Manny ~ Hope your vacay is going well! 

AFM ~ Another scan today and hb was 161. Dr said my spotting was coming from my cervix, not the baby. She told me something like 30% of women experience spotting without any complications...she said if I get worried I can go in next week and she'll do another scan, but I am on the books for an 8 week scan on Jan 9. 

:wave: Mrs, Starry & Jessica. Hope this finds you all well....and sorry if I've missed anyone! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

Yay angel! so glad it went well xoxox

I did a dollat store test last night (stupid i know) I should have used FMU, i cant see much on it.. will re-test sunday if she doesnt show

I did take my temp over the past few days and it is well up from my pre-o temps


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey ~ Step away from the thermometer! Haha! I def had to use FMU to get even a faint line on my sticks...(*whisper) stay away :witch: (end whisper) Come on Sunday!


----------



## bazzb

thanks Angel :)

Yah i had drank a bottle off water and a juice box before testing... but it only cost a dollar at least LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

Why do we always feel like poas AFTER we've had a liter or more to drink? :haha: I hope you have a few more of those dollar test around!


----------



## bazzb

my hubby bought me 6... so 5 left LOL


----------



## A1983

Angel thats not crazy at all! I willed on my symptoms. ..do you remember me getting worried as I wasn't actually being sick ha ha!! Yes have all the scans, so reassuring 

Bazz, I only allowed myself to use concentrated urine this time as diluted urine will likely give false negatives! Goodluck hun! X


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ I am debating on going in next week for peace of mind...I'll see if my DH wants me to go before he leaves for 2 weeks. I know everything is out of my hands and I just keep praying all goes as planned. Keep sticking little one!

Bailey ~ So 5 HPTs left...you do need to ration them out. Is it Sunday yet? :haha: Fx really hard for you!


----------



## bazzb

Lol I no right
I honestly don't feel preggo but u never know right


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just peeking in...thought Bazz might have caved and tested again today :haha:


----------



## bazzb

Haha nope! I held out :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I like the suspense! FXed!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wellll???? :haha:


----------



## bazzb

Ok so I didn't test! Lol
I woke at 530 am and I was to sleepy to test


----------



## A1983

Ahh bless you Bazz! Another day it is then Angel...stop biting those nails ;-) x


----------



## bazzb

Lol tomorrow I promise!! 
I think I'm secretly scared of seeing that BFN


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ re: biting nails :haha: Do you know if my faux morning sickness could make my stomach feel icky? I know it's prob still me willing it on, but it's as if I'm hungry, but not hungry and I feel pukey and get hot :shrug: The mind is a powerful thing...

Bailey ~ Such will power! :hugs: I know the bfn dread though. So how about vowing not to test until next year? Hehehe! Ok, your Dr appointment is Thursday, just have them test you...4 whole days!


----------



## bazzb

Or maybe New Year's Eve! Lol 
Who knows when I will cave but it will be with fmu this time


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good call! The last test of the year!


----------



## A1983

Yes it is an almost permanent hunger with me, or I need to eat as as soon as I start to get slightly hungry my nausea increases! So about 30 minutes after eating! On that note im off to eat a scone (it is carb central for me atm! Lessens nausea for a bit).


----------



## A1983

Can I ask you your opinion on something...I have my 12+5 scan in 2 weeks, so it will be 3.5 weeks since my last scan. So I know that's not long to wait but for me it seems ages away and as usual, a week after a positive scan im feeling anxious again. I put a deposit down for a private scan when I was 4 weeks, but ended up being scanned at epu so I still have that deposit for a scan at the clinic~my problem is that in my last pregnancy I was scanned privately and (stupidly) worry ill get another bad result if I go privately. ..as so far this pregnancy they have been nhs. So my question is...do I get scanned next Tuesday (a week before my nhs scan) or do I wait?


----------



## bazzb

Sorry 1983 i could say wait until your next scan but I'm sure it is very hard

Afm took a test and BfN
I have no clue how many dpo I am now lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ I vote go for the scan...if nothing else than for the peace of mind! :hugs:

Bazz ~ Grr! Those darn test must not be sensitive enough...carrying PMA into 2013!

Happy New Year's https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/party/smileys-party-370729.gif


----------



## bazzb

Happy new year!

I got my first Evap lol
This is the test I took this am
Looked at it tonight and saw this


----------



## A1983

How long after in the morning was the last time you looked at the test? I probably could have made that make a lot more sense!! X


----------



## MrsNJR

Bazz are u sure that is an evap....? My first BFP was VERY feint, I wasn't sure at all whether a BFP or just me WILLING it to be a BFP! But later in the day after the test has sat for a while the line was more clearly visible. Don't rule this out... I have a good feeling!! If I were you now I'd try to wait 2 days, and then make sure u test, first morning urine (even if this means poas at 4am if you wake in middle of night!!!), and if this is a very early, very feint BFP you will see a significant enough change in those 48 hours to be sure whether there is a line or not... I know mine by 2 days later was so much more convincing, there was no doubt then that it was a BFP.... 

Ooooooh I am so excited, we are going for a full house on this thread aren't we?? 

(Hello everyone, happy new year, etc etc.... Forgot to say all of these things in my excitement at this pic....!) 


Xxxx


----------



## MrsNJR

Just had a read back, and A1983 I see your question abt the scan... I say go for it. I was scanned at EPAU at 7 weeks, saw HB and a small white "blob", then private scan at 10 weeks, and the difference was amazing, arms, legs, wriggling around....! Then back to routine nhs scan at 12 weeks. 

If for no other reason I'd go for the private scan for the "extras" you get having paid for the scan. Just things like when I lay on the bed there was a wide screen tv on the wall in front of me, and I saw everything that was on the sonographers monitor, but up on the wall. When I went for 12 weeks scan the lady was saying "I can see babies legs, feet, stomach, skull, arms, hands..." And all this time hubby could see, but I couldn't coz she has the screen facing her. I didn't see until the end when she did the full body shot, and showed us the still she had taken to do our picture from. So I certainly didn't see half when I had seen at my private scan. Also, I came away with about 10 different pics from my private scan, one with its arms outstretched, one with legs crossed, etc, where as nhs scan I got three pics, £4 each, and all the same, not even 3 different shots. I got three so I could give both our mums a copy each, and I didn't begrudge the £12, but again it just shows the difference between being a paying customer and being an nhs patient!

Also, I love it that I've got three sets of pics, all a few weeks apart and can really see a huge development in each stage... I have so much more than most women would have at this stage, they'd just have the one pic from the 12 week scan.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks guys!! It was hour after when I saw it
I threw it I. The trash sbout 7-8 min after snd I didn't look at it til night time

I took a better pic last night after ill attach it


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy 2013!!

Bazz ~ You sure that was an evap? Did you test again? I'm cautiously excited!

:wave: Mrs. I hope 1983 goes for her private scan...sounds like a great experience!


----------



## MrsNJR

Oh my gosh... I am excited by this one!! I reckon u might be on to something here............ If so that is one hell of a happy new year!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello angel, u posted while I was typing! 

I don't think that looks like an evap, it's too "uniform" looking, a straight line right across. An Evap would be kind of wiggly, and very thin.... I think!

I have a good feeling about this...


----------



## bazzb

Thanks guys hope u r right! I meant to say hours after not hour lol

My temp is up today! 36.87 highest I have seen this cycle!


----------



## A1983

So you looked after the right time, say 10 minutes after then threw it, then a few hours later you looked again and the line was there? Well I've never had an evap line...mine have stayed blank... was your wee strong/concentrated? Will you do another? Keeping everything crossed for you Bazz 

Thanks Angel, feeling nervous so probably will go for the private scan next week..will let you know x


----------



## MrsNJR

Yep mine that were BFNs stayed completely blank, almost stark white they were that clear....


----------



## A1983

So you looked after the right time, say 10 minutes after then threw it, then a few hours later you looked again and the line was there? Well I've never had an evap line...mine have stayed blank... was your wee strong/concentrated? Will you do another? Keeping everything crossed for you Bazz 

Thanks Angel, feeling nervous so probably will go for the private scan next week..will let you know x


----------



## bazzb

It was fmu
And yes how you said it is exactly what I did lol!
I will test tomorrow if I'm it too scared lol!


----------



## A1983

Good luck hun 

Mrs, sorry ive only just found your post now~would have missed it if I hadn't gone back to look at Bazz's pic's. Yes that big screen was at my last pregnancy scan...so actually fills me with dread. ..its a different company so different location, and if there is a big screen ill ask her to not turn it on til I know everything is ok. My scan at 9+1 weeks was perfect-tiny wriggling arms and legs, strong hb and spot on for dates...but I cant help but worry I wasnt really out of the woods and so something could have gone wrong since. IF at my scan next week where ill be 12 weeks everything is ok then yes ill relax a lot more and actually announce at work (they need to know really-psychiatric setting!) but until then im feeling very nervous abd negative again. I did before my 9 week scan-adamant something was wrong and was amazed it had all been in my head~and then I was over the moon for about a week...then the worry started to creep back in. People say ms and other symptoms are a good sign, but on a completely negative spin-and imso sorry to be all doom&gloom tonight, if something had gone wrong it could take a long time before my body reacted. I keep looking at my tummy thinking 'tes its definitely grown in 2 weeks', then ill have a 'flatter' hour or two where ill panic and think the opposite!! I haven't had any cramping since that one time at 7 weeks so can scrap that as therefore being an indication of growing as I clearly grew by my 9 week scan, but I had been getting little pinches about once a week and haven't felt those in a while...I know I know. . CHILL OUT!!! 

Sorry for my neurotic winge ;-)


----------



## MrsNJR

Ah I can understand that you would feel nervous about it in that sense. For me I loved seeing it because I knew immediately that there was a heartbeat... That was what I was desperate to see!

I know what u mean about moments of positivity and moments of negativity... I was exactly the same. At my 10 week private scan I was crying before I was even out of the car... Then I calmed myself down, went in, and immediately burst into tears again telling the sonographer my history... Then even when I knew it was good news I was still crying, my hubby didn't know what to do with me!!! I hope u decide to go, and once you see it's all good one more time you will start to feel completely differently about the whole pregnancy. 

I am 17 weeks now, with a very definite "bump" lurking under the biggest clothes I have in my wardrobe... Deffo gonna need to shop soon for some maternity wear... But u know, the worry never stops. Just this Friday I went to the loo, and had fresh red blood when I wiped. I sat there panting, not crying but just managing to breath... Hubby was on his way up stairs and I called him, he came in and I just showed him the toilet paper and he came and hugged me (whilst still sat on the toilet, it was very romantic...lol) and we both just cried and cried. It felt like history repeating itself when we'd finally started to feel confident that things were ok. Anyway, it was literally gone with one wipe, and I went to be wearing a pad and there was not even a hint of blood on the pad by morning. I also have a Doppler at home that a friend lent to me - thank god I do have it because it was a god send that night. We immediately went and listened in and found the heart beat (thankfully found it quickly too so not too much time to panic!). That calmed me a little, but still nervous of things developing in the night... I rang the hospital in the morning and maternity transferred my call through to gynea as I was still considered too early for the maternity dept to deal with. That was a reality check coz I've been seen on that gynea unit with both of my previous miscarriages. Anyway I spoke to someone there who basically said no one is available to scan me as it was weekend, and that as long as bleeding has stopped and I had no cramps then they weren't too concerned. I would have liked to be scanned, but to be honest all they'd be scanning me for is to check for heart beat, and I knew that was present because of Doppler. We checked heartbeat again the following morning and all was well, and touch wood I've had no problems since.

I have done the obligatory googling since then, and it seems that a small bleed following... (Sorry ladies!) a pooh is quite common, and can be caused by a hard stool pushing past the cervix, which can make the cervix bleed. Or could be caused by pushing. So have been trying to be very gentle since then when I've "been", lol.


----------



## A1983

Ohhh Mrs, that mustve been horrible, terrifying....yes thank God for the doppler, ill get one if scan goes well. Was that the first time you'd used it? Yes I can imagine you'll be sitting on the loo for quite a lot longer now in the hope it all 'happens' on its own! Big *relieved* hugs x I'm always wearing of bearing down too hard whether its the last drops of wee, wind or a number 2! 

Does everyone know now~they must do with your bump  spring shopping!! When are you due? 

Well I think I will go, it is booked...ill keep you all posted x


----------



## MrsNJR

No I've been playing with the Doppler for a few weeks now. It was very hard to find at first, took abt 20 mins each time before I found it. Now I can find it pretty quickly, partly coz I'm probably getting better at it, but also obviously baby is bigger now so it's just easier to find. 

Yes everyone knows now, I'd started to tell close friends after my 10 week scan, and also told work at that point too. But then on Xmas eve I bit the bullet and wrote it on Facebook!! I was a little weary of doing it, but on the other hand wanted to let the whole world in on my secret!! I can't tell u how many likes and comments it got! Xx


----------



## MrsNJR

Ooh, missed a bit, I'm due 10th June! And my oldest friend is due about 4 days later which makes it even more exciting! X


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs ~ I had a red episode too the other day! My Dr checked me that day and said even the slightest pressure can cause the cervix to bleed. She then told me to take a stool softener, not a laxative, regularly. I now don't want to go to the restroom :loo:

1983 ~ admittedly I'm waiting to go to my scan next Wed and skipping this week because I am scared of what I might _not_ see. I know there is nothing I can do to change what is meant to be and figure its best to set goals. Currently I just want to get to my 8 week scan...7 days away! :hugs: I support whatever you decide to do, but think you'll be glad you went if you do! 

Bailey ~ :dust: for Jan 2! Hopefully your visit to the Dr Jan 3 will be for prenatal care!

Manny ~ Hope your vacay has been wonderful!

Happy 2013...wishing for happy endings and new beginnings for each of us!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey...just lurking around to see if you poas today. Fx! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

I decided not too, im too chicken LOL.. i really think it was an evap, i didnt know evaps were pink until someone on BNB said it.

Going to wait until the weekend... i will mention to my doc tomorrow that I have no AF since Nov 15th


----------



## xoxo4angel

Evaps can be pink? Oh...I didn't know that either. Have you ever noticed an evap line on that brand before? When I would get BFNs they stayed ghostly white, so my guess is it could depend on the brand, right? Hmm...maybe the Dr can check for you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Ive never noticed one on this brand before nope... but who knows right

im cramping lightly right now also


----------



## xoxo4angel

:shrug: Fx the Dr gives you answers tomorrow!


----------



## bazzb

she probaly wont, thats one thing that sucks about free health care, that arent always helpful :(

sorry i think im a little hormonal today lol


----------



## A1983

Don't be sorry love, you most likely fed up and full of questions....but like Angel said, my bfns have only been ghostly white also. I've just looked into evap lines and they are normally grey and not in the place where the test line would be. 

I know it's hard with Dr's at times but really put your foot down, maybe take hubby and the least id be happy with is some hormone tests (all of them) ie estrogen, progesterone and a hcg level, and IF it's a case of you not being pregnant then definitely ask for the tests again 7 days after a positive opk. But for now, treat yourself to your favourite food (and a pudding ) and put your feet up with oh tonight. Tomorrow is another day and is MOST DEFINITELY a day closer to your much wanted bfp x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks so much hunny xox


----------



## bazzb

I thought evaps were grey also but someone commented on my thread in the oregnancy test section saying otherwise


----------



## A1983

Ps any test results you need help understanding ask away-I've requested enough over the last year to specialise in the area  Were all here for you xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks! Good to know:)


----------



## A1983

One thing ive learnt on these forums is 99% of people are amazing, but there is always someone waiting to pi$# on your chips!! I was reading a post a lady put up about mc statistics, she just wanted to reassure us panic stricken ladies in realising the odds ARE in our favour...but its like being on a rollacoaster as you scroll through, always some to state what we already know that yes yes it does happen even as you get further along...but the point of the post is to boost our negativity and remind us that more than likely we'll be ok!!! Phew...got that one off my chest ;-)


----------



## bazzb

I know I hate that also!! Makes my blood pressure rise!!

With my test I think the line is in the exact door it should be, not sure if that's normal with an Evap as I've never had one before


----------



## A1983

Exact door...do you mean colour? Yes it seemed the match the control line, just lighter...is that what you mean?


----------



## bazzb

LOL yes and in the exact spot LOL oh my iphone annoys me


----------



## xoxo4angel

The iphone auto correct strikes again! Door for color...nice! Earlier mine changed ttc to tycoon...

Why are we always at the mercy of Doctors? Isn't enough that we have suffered miscarriages...just give us some simple blood work for OUR peace of mind! 

1983 ~ There is always one bad apple out there lurking...ready spread their pessimism. Bazz, don't listen to anyone else, but our resident stick reader, AKA A1983. :thumbup: 1983, what day is your next scan?


----------



## bazzb

quetion for you angel, i have no idea what dpo I am or if i even O'd

When you had the light line how many DPO were you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

My light line was 11dpo...I too thought it was an evap, but that brand had NEVER given me an evap before. (sneaky tone) Maybe you should poas in the morning and post it for 1983 to interpret...


----------



## bazzb

LOL if i have the nerve i will 
im such a baby you know


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't blame you. I won't even go for a scan this week (offered gratis) because I cannot work up the nerve to do it...I can empathize with you! We need to rename this group, Rightfully Scaredy Cats! LOL!


----------



## bazzb

LOL indeed we do
OMG if am I preggo i cant even think about going for a scan afrer last time..I totally know how you feel Angel... its awful isnt it
*deep breathes Bailey* lol


----------



## bazzb

Mrs I am just now catching up on your post... i am so sorry you had that scare but so glad you have your at home doppler! xo


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey it's been a busy couple of days on this thread hasn't it?? Bazz, I'm with the others, u would have thought that an evap would not be in the right place/right colour etc... And as others have said a BFN window is stark white when u look back at it after some time has passed... And I also said in my post yesterday that my first BFP this time (10dpo) was very faint, almost not there at all, wondered if I was just willing it to be there etc. but a few hours later when the test had kind of "dried" the line was more visible, which sounds like your test. 

I know I sound like I'm convinced it is a BFP, but I sort of AM! 

U should deffo pluck up the courage to test again in the morning, with 48 hrs between tests you would see enough difference in the strength of the line to be convinced one way or the other... Go for it! First wee of the day, nice and strong, and DO IT!!

Pics on here please...! Xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Ok I will think about it and update you guys right away! I just get discouraged easily

thanks for all of the support XxXxX


----------



## A1983

Scaredy cats is a good name definitely! I don't even want to say what day my scan is as im so nervous...so ill just tell you once I've been~hope you understand!!!

Ohh and ha ha about the resident stick expert, im no better than you ladies! I'm just quite clued up on hormone blood results, having been told I was pcos and diabetic...when I wasn't!!! (Long story, but did nothing for my ttc fears!)

I know it's hard bazz, and only you can make that decision. ..as dramatic as it sounds, cos it is at that moment between ??bfp??af??, that little white stick holds our answers and prayers, so it is damn scary...BUT we've all had plenty of practice at holding both bfns and bfps...so what im trying to say is whatever the result, us ladies can only move in one direction and thats forward, either by having a good cry and then a weird sense of relief that the answer is now known and trying again, or heading off to the drs with +ive pee stick in hand and anxiety yet hope coursing through your veins! X


----------



## bazzb

That other line must have been an Evap


----------



## A1983

Ok hun, sorry for any hopes that were raised xx Still, remember it's the lucky 3rd month of ttc when you'll get your bfp  and what's important now is to find out IF anything is amiss. I know you didn't track your cycles before...but rougly how long were they do you remember? 30 days, 40 days? Goodluck with your doctor and keep us posted. You will get there I PROMISE (the amount of times I was told that after my mc, and I couldn't help but be doubtful...well you know the rest) thinking of you xx


----------



## bazzb

So she was super nice.. did a urine test right in the exam room for me.. it was negative which i knew anyways.. offered to send me for blood which of course I agreed to, said she will call by Monday if it is postitive... she said I may be too early for it to shown in urine or AF might be around the corner.. She told me not to panic that ladies with longer cycles before a MC like myself sometimes takes 3-4 months to adjust.. 

I have to go back and see her in two weeks if no af still

thanks for the support


----------



## bazzb

cycles before were 35-45 days at most
spotting a few days before.


----------



## A1983

Right..how about a holiday for you and oh? Is that possible? X


----------



## bazzb

when my mom gets back in town in a few weeks. we are hoping to get away for a weekend, need her back to dog sit lol


----------



## A1983

Good, you need a break from it all because it id all going to sort itself out, it's just time


----------



## A1983

Sorry that was short my colleague was looking over my shoulder so quickly closed it down! X


----------



## bazzb

no worries.. and thanks for the support... im not really upset that Im not preggo (of course id love to me) ill be satisfied once AF shows her face


----------



## MrsNJR

Oh Bazz I'm so sorry! I really felt sure that this was it for you. Well done for having the courage to test, and sounds like u have a good doctor who is saying and doing all the right things for you.

It WILL happen for you, it HAS to, this thread is only for lucky people!

Keep us posted over next few days xxx

Re: cycle length. Mine wa always fairly short (24 days) but after m/c took about 7 weeks for next AF, and after that my cycle was always longer, 28 days. I know that's not long by any means, but my dates were like clockwork both before and after m/c, it was just that the length of cycle changed and didn't go back to normal. Strange!


----------



## bazzb

thanks i hope my cycles dont get any longer :( 35-45 days was burtal enough

on a postibve note last week i started acumpuncture to help regulate my cycles, i go back again on the 26th for another session.


----------



## bazzb

I know Angel uses the fertility monitor.. does anyone else? is it good? worth me buying?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bailey :hugs: Monday seems forever away doesn't it! You are still not out, so hold off on buying a CBFM. I did acupuncture after my 1st mc and LOVED it...it really helped regulate my cycles!


----------



## bazzb

nice! I wont purchase until atfter monday just incase..

Do you need to start it the day u get ur period or can u start afew days after.. just incase i start my period before i get a change to order one


----------



## xoxo4angel

I found something on the site you should read...let me see if I can post the link.

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-faq.php#6

EDIT: Not sure if this is taking you where I wanted it to...be sure to click on "Is the CBFM suitable for me." It says to wait a couple of cycles after a mc.


----------



## xoxo4angel

As for the monitor itself...you set your cycle day 1, then every day at the same time you turn it on and it will show you if you need to feed it a stick or not. (BTW A box of 30 sticks is around $60, works out to $20 a month)


----------



## bazzb

great info! so after my next AF i should be good to go :)

I am considering it


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't think you'll need it...just saying :winkwink: 

However, if you ever have a *air quote* _friend_ who needs one, its ok to buy a used one...the one I have is on loan from a friend. You can clean it and it is super easy to reset.

Edit: Just read your thread...didn't realize you could get one for such a great deal.


----------



## bazzb

lol thanks
no call back from the Dr. today lets see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? I'm just back from a lovely holiday and feeling very sorry for myself having to be back at work. Still need to catch up on some reading but have done a bit of a skim and Bazz - I agree, you're not out yet! Stay positive!! Dam the evap lines. I got so exited when I saw that.

Hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year. Welcome to 2013 - where we will all get our little ones in our arms.

xx


----------



## bazzb

Manny!! Welcome back, glad you had a greedy vacation. (I'm a bit jealous :))
Hope all is well with lo, when is your next scan ??

HI everyone else. TGIF!!! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Welcome back Manny! Hope you all had a lovely holiday.

Bailey ~ Sooo...any news yet?


----------



## bazzb

No news! Same ol lol


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies  how are we all?

Ive been telling myself to stop being silly and not post this as everyone is different but here I am! Manny&Mrs..when did your ms ease up, can you remember? Im 11+3 and feeling worryingly less nauseous today, it has been my security blanket this pregnancy. It's normally at least always there in the background and comes on strong every couple of hours say, but today at some points im fine and its only in the background 50% of the time. I have had the odd day where it is less and then comes back full force in the next 1-2 days, and maybe because its been so bad the past 2 weeks the contrast to today seems bigger...x


----------



## bazzb

No advice as I've never made it that far!
But I've read morning sickness eases for air of ladies at 9 or 10 weeks and almost all ladies r ok by 12 14 weeks so I wouldn't worry (yeah right lol)

Hope everyone is well, still no af for me :(


----------



## bazzb

I had my first af 53 days after my mc so I dunno what's going on :(


----------



## bazzb

Just recounted I didn't get first af until almost 60 days and spotting by 56 days
So I'm sure ill get it this week,(I hope)


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 my ms ended properly at 16 weeks but I definitly had some periods where it vanished for a few days and then returned. It was probably around 10 or 11 weeks but can't remember 100%. try not worry too much. It is very normal for symptoms to ease around now. Can't remember if you had a Doppler or not?

Bazz I know you're not properly temping but have you checked your temps again? This waiting must be driving you mad!!!


----------



## bazzb

I think I've gone mad lol
Temp was still up this am 36.5


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies x No not got a doppler as wanted to wait til after my 12 week scan incase I dont hear a hb and panic but everything is actually ok! I do keep getting these random single hiccups though!! Been for about 10 days and sometimes up to 20 an hour or so ha ha, ppl at work keep laughing at me! They are all looking at my belly and asking lots of questions but im keeping schtum til after scan, praying its all ok.

How many dpo are you bazz?


----------



## bazzb

No clue!! I stopped using opk as I had my positives 30+ days ago


----------



## A1983

And has your mild cramping stopped?

Sickness returned today...should have made the most of the break instead of worrying!


----------



## bazzb

Sorry your sickness is back :(

I cramp off and on its odd


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies! 

Happy New Year!! 

Not been on here in a while as we have been away over Xmas and New Year! 

Bazzb - sorry about your long cycles. Hope you get af soon. My cycle after a mc was particularly long too, its sometimes how your body adjusts unfortunately. 

Angel - we seem to be very similar with our dates, are you 8+1 too? How are you feeling? 

1983 - Glad your reassuring sickness returned, I know exactly how you feel!!! 

hope all the other ladies are doing well with their bumps!!! 

Anyway we were briefly back home in between Xmas and New Year for our early scan. At which all went well and our little jelly bean had a lovely heartbeat and was measuring bang on according to my dates at 6 weeks 5 days, I am 8+1 now and feeling pretty rough! Still I dont stop worrying, this time my sickness held off until very recently and I felt so good going for the scan I wondered if I was actually pregnant! Roll on 12 weeks when I have my next scan - it feels sooooo far away.


----------



## starry83

Oh and cheese is my best friend - I cannot get enough!


----------



## mannymoo

Ahhhh Cheese. Was and still is my best friend!

Angel and Starry - you both need tickers so we can keep track on your progress.
Bazz good luck for your appointment today (it is today isn't it?) Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bazzb

No app today, it was Thursday I had bloods done and if no call by today it's negative 
If no af in two weeks I have to go back.. I was hoping I was one of the lucky girls who only had one screwed up cycle but nope lol

Hi starry good to hear from you :) glad all is well


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry hun. hope you hear from them soon. Have you done any more tests recently? Can't they test your progesterone too to confirm that you have ovulated? Technically, your leutal (sp?) phase of your cycle should always be the same and only the follicular phase should change so if you have ovulated, then you should get AF within your normal time frame. Mine LP was always about 2 weeks. So so so hope your cycles goes back to normal soon. Its so frustrating for you. Perhaps they need to give you something ilke BCP or clomid to get you functioning again. Long cycles are the enemy!!!!


----------



## bazzb

i hope they will do something if i go back in two weeks with no AF still :(:( I feel i am so irritable lately because of it

I really dont like the doctors here and I am sick of hearing its your body adjusting... its been almost 4 months! at least this doctor is a bit better and sent me for tests which is more than the last doc did.


----------



## mannymoo

My fingers are crossed for you. X


----------



## bazzb

thanks guys

what do you think of taking SOY next cycle? i posted a thread asking about it but no replies yet


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies!

Bazz ~ I don't know anything about soy. You might want to do a search and see if there are existing posts out there with more info on it. I've read conflicting stories, but wasn't looking too much into its benefits. FX the Dr calls you today with good news! 

Starry~ Glad you had a great holiday and hurray for a good early scan! 

Manny ~ I am too nervous to put a ticker up yet. I go Weds for my 8+ scan, provided all goes well I'll put one up then. I am starting to get quite anxious about going, so am going to try to keep busy to pass the time....and trying to keep a PMA! It would help if my DH wasn't away on a 2 week trip! 

Hi 1983...good luck with your scan. We can be scaredy cats together this week! FX!

Mrs and anyone I've missed...hope you are well!


----------



## bazzb

I have read a few posts... i may give it a shot... whats to loose right... seeing as I am on cd 54 lol

good luck at your scan wednesday, will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way xo


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz I also don't know anything about soy but agree that it could be worth a try.
How exciting that there are scans this week. Good luck ladies. All will be great I'm sure!!
X


----------



## bazzb

ive also been reading up on fertile Aid or fertility blenb, did any of you try that
I just want to regulate my cycles


----------



## A1983

Sorry hun I haven't, but if they were regular before (albeit longer than you would like) then im sure they will continue that way...I know its been 4 months and it's understandable you are getting irritable. That's why I thought a break away to rest your mind and body from ttc and cycles would do you the world of good. Stress has never seemed to affect my cycles but it can indeed have an effect. Oh no, I've used the stress word-slap me now. I HATED ppl telling me about the effect if stress when I couldn't imagine feeling anything else but stress! When will you get your hormone blood test results? ( she did those right?) x


----------



## bazzb

she only did blood hcg test thats it

and its ok i no i am stressing too much :( i feel so irritable


----------



## bazzb

no phone call still so its a negative


----------



## xoxo4angel

:brat: So not preggers and no blood work to tell you where you are in your cycle? There is NO way your cycle can be this long! They MUST do some testing to figure out what is going on with your hormones...roll on 2 weeks already. Bailey needs some answers! (How's your temp? Is it in the AF or DPO range?)


----------



## bazzb

it was 36.38 i think that is dpo range... but i dont even no anymore :(


----------



## bazzb

I see your status is scared... enough of my crying... are you ok Angel??/


----------



## xoxo4angel

Your cycle is just so confusing! I'm surprised the Dr didn't want to know more...I thought they liked puzzles! 

I'm just scared for tomorrow's ultrasound...I changed my emotion just now, don't want to worry anyone else. I am trying not to be overly emotional right now, but that seems to be easier said than done at the moment. Can you believe I cried over fried rice last night? Currently I am relaxed...I need a "variable" emotion setting...


----------



## bazzb

my cycle is so scerwed up... all i keep hearing is you are adjusting from the MC. I am sooo sick of hearing it.. I will go back to the doc next week if no AF:( i just want her to come so badly lol

Its ok to be worried, I would be the exact same way and probably ramlbe on here and annoy you ladies to death... 

I am sure All will be ok Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm trying not to be annoying...I just need to hop back in our Delorean and get through tomorrow's scan. The good thing is its already noon, which means I am going to be late for my 1p appointment---oops! I'll chat with you soon! Is it Weds yet?

xoxo


----------



## bazzb

You&#8217;re not annoying at all:) hope I didn&#8217;t seem to be implying that...

Bring on Wednesday! :) chat later hun


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> Youre not annoying at all:) hope I didnt seem to be implying that...
> 
> Bring on Wednesday! :) chat later hun

You def didn't imply it! Its just how I've been feeling...almost Wednesday now.


Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## A1983

Ahh Angel, I have been a nervous wreck...the worst bit is the waiting room...then the moment the ultrasound probe makes contact ~I closed my eyes and prayed...and there he was! 4 days ahead of dates too! A beautiful 12 week and 2 day scan, got my nhs one next week-can't wait! Hb 156. Will get a doppler now ha ha. It felt weird telling some people, as if I still need to wait...but I dont anymore! Telling work tomorrow! 

Im now going to watch one born every minute (weekly series about live births in hospitals) as up until today I wouldn't let myself. Tomorrow will be here very soon and you will be just fine  What time is it? X ill try and upload pics but didn't work last time x


----------



## bazzb

Yay 1983 that is Fab news!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see a pic


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay 1983! Congrats doll! 

Thank you ladies for your support...I doubt I'll get any rest. Luckily my appointment is first thing in the morning.


----------



## bazzb

Glad your app is early :) I hate waiting all day


----------



## A1983

Here here, mine was 6pm...my baby bump almost vanished with the amount of trips to the loo ive had today... (tmi) ;-) X


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ 6pm...an eternity of a day. I feel like 8am is forever away! And how sweet of a profile your LO has! (I'm assuming that's your avatar pic). How precious!


----------



## bazzb

Love ur pic 1983!!


----------



## bazzb

Started vitex today!


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 congrats!!! Amazing news! I am so excited for you and the pic is awesome. Are you going to find out gender?

Angel, feeling scared is totally normal. I've been there and felt exactly the same as you. But you need that pma today. Just push away all the negative thoughs and focus on seeing your perfect little heartbeat today. It's going to be great!! 

Bazz I really hope the vitex helps. I can understand cycle being messed up for a couple of months but this is crazy! Thinking about you.

On a more random note, we have passed the 1000th post on our little thread! Congrats to us! :)


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies! Yep that's him in my profile pic, wouldn't let me upload into the message part..is it normal to still not feel I can 100% relax? I really thought after this scan that would be it, all worries tucked away~and I feel bad for saying I still feel worried. Like telling work today...I feel as though it's still too early..but then im sure ill be saying that at the 20 week scan too! I just love this baby so much so I suppose it's normal to still feel like I can't relax completely yet...ppl are telling me to enjoy the pregnancy from now on and I should be, it is hard?!

Anyway enough about me. Goodluck Angel, you will be perfect just like your lo~you belong to this thread afterall! It is such a sense of relief when you see everything is ok! Bazz ive heard good things about Vitex! Im sure you've read your stuff  xx


----------



## A1983

Ohh and no gender will be a secret. ..although im clued up on the nub theory so will try and get a nub shot next week!


----------



## mannymoo

I don't think we'll ever relax. I'm 1/2 way tomorrow and still have at least one freak out per day. And then I find myself reading posts about 2nd and 3rd tri losses and start to stress even more!!!

Angel thinking of you. It must be nearly appointment time. Let us know how you get on. x


----------



## bazzb

I try and not read those sections manny they are too sad :(

Angel thinking of you :) xoxoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for the positive wishes...all went well today, phew! HB 165! I'll post a pic in a sec! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## bazzb

YAY!!!!!!!!! so nice!! cant wait to see the pic *big hugs to you*


----------



## A1983

Yeah I agree, otherwise we'll be looking for problems even after the baby is born! Although we all probably will anyway..! 

Everyone I speak to says not to Google so im just going to stick to the good stories. I read a thread about later losses as was seeing if there was anything that could have been done ie blood clotting tests etc but 9/10 there is nothing that could have been done...and just like first tri losses (which are obviously a lot higher) most women are ok...I tend to look around me-babies everywhere!! I know im contradicting myself as just said how nervous I am...but im not going to add to it by reading the bad stories and instead focus on the majority good stories!


----------



## A1983

Congratulations Angel!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## bazzb

good stories only!!! :) I am tryign to focus on the good in my life... As this no Af thing is really bringing me down :(

Me and hubby are looking to go to mexico or something maybe in feb for a much needed break


----------



## xoxo4angel

8w2d <3 She even wiggled!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

*Beautiful*:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

guys i just realzied my status in now BnB addict lol... i think I am on here too much


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies!!! 

Wow some real changes on here since the other day. Congrats 1983 what a gorgeous little one you have!!! I know what you mean about not watching one born every minute! I am sure it is normal for it to not feel real, but soon you will have a cute bump and it will then I am sure! 

Angel your little one is so cute too!!! Glad all is progressing well. 

Bazz, glad you are now taking something that will help you hopefully. Oh I used soy on one of the cycles that I got pregnant on by the way. I lost that at 5 weeks but I don't think it had anything to do with the soy. It really increased my cm too. I only used 80mg from days 3-7 so not a massive dose, I definitely noticed the changes. It might be worth giving it a go.


----------



## A1983

Definitely book that holiday Bazz and both of you enjoy your time together  xx


----------



## bazzb

I think we might :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree Bazz...take that trip! Get away from the cold! :cold:


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray angel!! So pleased for you and that is a very cute little jelly bean.

Bazz definitly go on the holiday. Dh and I went to Seychelles a few months after our second loss and it was the best thing we could have done. It will help you both relax and enjoy each others company. Dh and I even ended up dtd almost every night of holidays JUST FOR FUN!!

And positive stories only! Let's do it!

Hee hee bazz. Well done on being a BnB addict!


----------



## bazzb

Ok i have convinced DH to go on a trip... (he usually gives in to me easy) lol

We will book in a few weeks hopefully :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay for a ticker Angel :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> Yay for a ticker Angel :)


I was very very hesitant about putting it up...guess I have to at some point! 

And it didn't take much to convince your DH to get away! Tropical island here you come! :happydance:


----------



## bazzb

:) i cant wait
come on Feb :)


----------



## bazzb

I am in major need of a tan LOL


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies. So I am officially half way today - hooray! And to celebrate here is a picture of my 20 week bump! TheBump.com is telling me I'm a cantaloupe but I'm sure I'm only supposed to be a banana at 20 weeks. I've seen a few ladies questions what their ticker says after 20 weeks. But yay! Next big milestone will be when the days to go goes down to double digits!

Hope everyone is well today.
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww! I love the bump! And it does seem that a banana would come before the cantaloupe...hmmm. Congrats on the half way mark Manny!


----------



## bazzb

So cute manny!!!


----------



## bazzb

I think because a banana is longer than a cantaloupe? I'm just guessing. :)


----------



## A1983

Ahhhh beautiful bump manny!! And congratulations~20 weeks wowsa!! X


----------



## MrsNJR

What a busy few days its been on here... 2 beautiful scans, a super little bump, over 100 pages and 1000 posts! Congrats 2 u all ladies. X


----------



## bazzb

thank you Mrs for starting this wondeful thread... i feal like i can tell you ladies anything and you do not judge *big hugs* to all of you


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ I am in shock that you still haven't had your AF! This is insane! That Dr needs to run more test! Fx you get something SOON! 

Mrs ~ I second Bazz's sentiment. Lovely thread full of great support!

:wave: ladies! :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I know angel I have to call next week if no AF!! i am going insane though starting to loose my shit lol


----------



## A1983

Yes well done Mrs, my favourite thread by far!! Xx


----------



## bazzb

Bfn on a frer today and no af! Lol why do I bother


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry bazz. Really hoping something changes this week for you. How long was your last cycle? Hate to say it but maybe you should go back to temping next cycle if no bfp this cycle? Although it was causing stresses, it seemed less stressful then being completely in the dark like you are this cycle...


----------



## bazzb

I think I may manny
Last cycle was 59 days I think and spotting 3 days before
So far no spotting yet 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## A1983

Hey Bazz, I can only go on how I would feel in your situation and I THINK it's about time they either did some hormone testing or stimulated af or ovulation to see if that kick starts your cycle. I know its completely different but I didn't have af for 9 months after coming off the pill-so only highlighting how our bodies can get confused but DO sort themselves out. There is no way you'll be waiting anywhere near that time whilst ttc, but ttc is stessful enough! So im just thinking what I would do...maybe see dr again after your holiday to push for these tests...? Have any other forums been able to relate or give good advice? Must be very common although extremely frustrating x


----------



## bazzb

I think I'll ring the doctor by the end of the week of no af

Coming off the pill my longest cycle was 45 days and I thought that was nuts!!
Hopefully the vitex starts working and everything sorts itself out I hate doctors! Lol

Thanks for be advice and kind words make me feel better
My hubby is starting to get annoyed with me whining about my body everyday 
He doesn't say much but I can tell


----------



## bazzb

I think I may be ovulating soon 
I have a ton of ewcm, may the vitex is kicking on?? I've been taking temps in he morning for the past few weeks I just haven't recorded 
They haven't changed much, ill keep doing it to see of they go up


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz...I'd be out of my mind right now! Two months without a period or a BFP? I agree with 1983, I don't know how the Dr's are there, but how difficult would it be for her to draw labs and see where you are in this never ending cycle? What about giving you Provera to jump start AF for you. I'd want to know "can I ovulate without having a period?" So many questions, you have the right to be whiny! As for your DH well,  us not having a cycle is like your DH not being able to "perform." He will NEVER understand, but we do! :friends: You'll get to the bottom of this Bailey, you are just going to have to become the squeaky wheel at your Dr's office. :jo:


----------



## A1983

Ahh, Angel couldn't have put that better &#9829; x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks ladies! Going to wait and see what happens a with my temps and then ill go up doc 
Here it's so hard to get them up do anything! 
But I will go in a few weeks and demand answers


----------



## mannymoo

ooooo Bazz! I really hope you are about to ovulate. Are you doing OPKs too? Definitely keep at the BDing. Would be great if you were just about to start 2WW now instead of having to sit through a whole new cycle! And perfect timing for a holiday BFP!!

I had a bad night last night. Could move in bed because I was so dizzy. Trying to get in to see my gyne this morning to make sure all is fine but can't get through. I'm working from home today because I'm too scared to drive being so dizzy. Going to try start a thread and see if anyone has any advice. Baby was moving about this morning so hoping it isn't anything serious. :/


----------



## bazzb

Oh no manny I hope you are okay xx
It's good the baby is still moving though please rest up 
Let us know if u get through to the doc
You shookd start a thread it may be more common then u think


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Bazz. I spoke to my Ob/GYN and was told to come in tomorrow if I'm still dizzy. Feeling fine now but it seems to only happen when I'm lying down. I think it is just pregnancy induced vertigo as I now have blocked ears too. I don't think its a blood pressure or iron deficiency thing so Im feeling more relaxed now. I did start a thread and got a few responses. I think it is quite a common complaint.

Fingers crossed for your ovulation!!


----------



## bazzb

glad you are feeling better!! XxXx

FX for O, temp was up a little if its still up tomorrow i wont make an APP with the doctor but if its down i will call them :)


----------



## A1983

Yep ive read its common Manny..if your bp is ok and blood sugars ok then it's most likely all the changes and demands on your body. Try to lie on your left side or at least sides and not on your back x

Do you ladies feel heavy and pinchy quite strongly really low down at times when walking or standing? It's random with me but yesterday I needed to sit down whilst oh queued!


----------



## bazzb

how is everyone today? this thread has been super quiet lately :)


----------



## A1983

Im good thanks hun!! Been very sick (ms) last few days, even on myself :-/ !! But had my nhs scan this morning and all is good! Actually the sonographer was an older male student, very arrogant and all I can say is im glad I had my scan last week where she took the time to explain things and 'show me around' my baby  I refused the downs testing. But baby all good-13+2 weeks and well, im absolutely besotted! &#9829;

Also before my scan I used my sonoline b doppler for the first time (timed it for before scan incase I couldn't find hb and panicked) but found hb within 20 seconds! Was a nice change to go to a scan not shaking with fear!!

So that's me, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just popping in to say hi! 

Manny. I hope the dizziness has subsided fully and keeps away. 

1983. Yay for your scan! And what a relief to have the Doppler.

Bazz. Fingers crossed for you to get some answers!

I'm doing well. Just trying not to panic when the symptoms fade...who would've known this would be so scary! 

Hope the rest of you are well! xoxo

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

hey all is well here... i think maybe I od on sunday ill attach a pic of my chart!
I may be going on vacation at the end of next week not 100% sure yet :) i am holding offf on the docotrs until i get back! stress free trip is much needed


----------



## bazzb

Oops here's my chart lol
Where's my mind


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz you def need a stress free vacay...I don't know how you've managed to NOT call the Dr yet. You really have amazing patience...I would've been demanding answers by now.


----------



## bazzb

to demand here it never works.. that the problem with free healthcare I guess :(
If i did O on sunday i should get AF in a few weeks.. probably when Im on vacation

one more day of raised temps and it will be confirmed


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope so! FX instead of AF you get a BFP while on vacay! So is it safe to say, welcome to the TWW?


----------



## bazzb

wait until tomorrow :p dont want to jinx my self LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fx tomorrow you get crosshairs! xoxo 

G'nite ladies!


----------



## bazzb

Thx angel gnite xoxo


----------



## bazzb

I got my cross hairs!!! But I tested it out if my temp goes down tomorrow I loose them lol! Why do I do that to myself


----------



## mannymoo

ooo - fingers crossed Bazz! Keep those temps up! We want the 2WW to begin!!
A1983 - can't believe you are already at 13 1/2 weeks. Have you told everyone now?
And angel - you're an olive! Yipeee!

My dizziness seems to have disappeared again. My ears have been blocked so I think it was an ear-related thing but feeling fine now. And DH finally got to feel baby kicking this morning (even though I've been feeling it for a month already). He is so impatient that he always puts his hand on my belly for 5 seconds and then gives up. But today Baby kicked at just the right time. :)

xx


----------



## bazzb

Oh how nice! It must be an amazing feeling :)
Sorry manny is this your first baby? I can't renemver


----------



## bazzb

I know you have had a loss sorry I didnt word the above properly
Do you have kids already is what I should had said
Sorry!&#10084;


----------



## mannymoo

Yes - first baby for us and don't worry about wording this correctly here. We all know what you mean :) Is this the first for everyone else too?


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well! 

Bazz - yey for your crosshairs, I hope your temp stays up tomorrow! Fingers crossed! 

Manny - that must be such an amazing feeling, I cant wait to feel that sensation 

1983 - glad everything with your scan went well - your in your second trimester - how amazing!!! 

We had a scan last week and the little one was measuring 2 days ahead so I am 9+5 now! I am just willing the weeks away until the 12 week scan! They found a subchorionic haemorrhage next to the sac at my last scan. They said it was only small and should resolve by 12 weeks but naturally I am still worried - there's always something hey?! 

I have been quite lucky with my symptoms this time round - only a few moments - one in tesco's earlier actually! Its funny but I had more in my first pregnancy when there was nothing in the sac! Crazy.


----------



## bazzb

starry I am very glad your scan went well Xx

Manny it will be my first also and for hubby as well if i get pregnant again


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello everyone! 

Bazz... Still waiting it out? Bloody hell u r patient woman!!! Lol. Got everything crossed four, keep doing that baby dance!

Manny - my hubby got his first feel this week too! I first felt it Xmas day, and the other night it felt really strong so I said "give me ur hand" and he felt for ages and ages and then finally felt it! He was thrilled. He or she always seems to be active at night, about 9 o clock. Hubby has started asking me "has it not kicked yet?" every night when it gets towards that time! The other night we were at a lovely restaurant and we were taking about baby names... And I've liked Jessica from the start (if its a girl), and I was saying I'd put it with a short middle name like Mae.... "Jessica Mae". And as I said that name out loud I got a real strong kick!! I said "I think the baby likes that one!" 

As with the rest of u this will be our first baby. It's all feeling more real the further we go along... I'm 19 week now. 20 week scan a week today. And we bought a pram the other day... So certainly feels more like its actually going to happen, and we r going to bring a baby home in a few months time... 

Nice to catch up on where everyone is at, hope everyone well. Keep them buns nice and warm, those of u in UK I hear we r expecting 10cm of snow on Friday!! Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - what happened to temps today?

Mrs its so good to hear you are doing well. You definitely need a ticker so we can track your progress! Love the name Jessica Mae. DHs cousin just had a little girl and they called her Jessica. DH was devastated because he had his heart set on that name. We're trying to work through names at the moment but haven't come up with anything yet. I like Tyler James if its a boy (James is DH family name) and so far the only girls name we both like is Megan but its not my favorite. I think there could be some long chats over names in the next few months. Are you going to find out gender next week? And what pram did you go for? There is too much to chose from...

Hope all you ladies are well today.


----------



## bazzb

my temp dropped below cover today so i lost my cross hairs :(
Im hoping its just a fallback rise but i guess time will tell...

Glad you are doing well Mrs Xx yes I agree you need a ticker....

Manny how are you feeling hun, no more dizzyness I hope XX


----------



## A1983

I know it's freezing Starry!! Where in UK are you? Im Essex bound (not born and bread ;-)) but hopefully moving to Bath before the baby arrives!

Awww I cant wait to feel movement  few weeks left to go, a month maybe. Btw I played my baby's hb I recorded to my pregnant friend who said its whoosyness sounds as though it's the placenta and not hb...so I had another go last night and I can tell the difference in sounds but it is hard! Plus placenta only went to 125bpm whereas 'hb' went to 150 so I must be hearing it. I hope so as that's the whole point of the doppler. ..to offer reassurance by hearing baby's hb!

Bazz did you take temp at same time etc?


----------



## A1983

Ps im looking at prams by Hauck...lovely 3 in 1's


----------



## bazzb

there are some good youtube videos out ther regarding dopplers and the palcenta sounds similar but will be a slower rate! i think you've go it it hun :)

and yes i took it at the exact same time... arghhhhh


----------



## A1983

Yes ive just had another go and recorded it to show the 2 different sounds so you are right Bazz the placenta is slower, around 120  

Well I know temping is helping you direct/guide you in some way atm, but you know how I feel about those sticks!!! Mine would be up and down at various times yet I knew things were 'working' as I looked for other signs! What does your oh say about it all? Bet he can't wait for you both to spend some time relaxing together  my oh tried to stop me using my phone during our travels last year as I was Google Google Google! We were away for 6 months though. . and I am/was neurotic when it came to ttc!


----------



## bazzb

my hubby wants me to throw out my thermometer!! LOL

I am so nerotic when it comes to ttc..i feel my body is not working properly :(


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz I'm sorry your body just isn't cooperating. This must be your longest cycle yet - how frustrating! Are you still taking Vitex and Soy? I definitely think you should ask your doc about clomid or even just bcp for a month. I've heard it helps a lot. On the up-side, have you booked your holiday yet?

A1983 - I would get whooshing sounds on both sides by my hips which I presumed was my arteries. But I think because my placenta is at the back, that sound never interfered with my doppler. I would definitely say 150 is the heartbeat. Does your doppler have a record feature? I want to record my heartbeat because apparently its soothing to play back to baby after birth. But not sure how to do it.


----------



## A1983

Hi manny, no it doesn't but I use my phone to record and I THINK it's the maternal hb the baby finds soothing after birth to listen to. Aren't dreams horrible, think I was over hot but was dreaming oh and I were having huge rows and I kept saying stop it we have to think of the baby, and then my pantyliner was full of you know what and also when I wiped. I forced myself to wake up...now just want to cuddle oh who is at work :-( so cuddling bump instead  ill leave the radiator off tonight!!


----------



## A1983

Ps I have a posterior placenta too...means we'll feel more kicks and see elbows and feet protruding later on


----------



## A1983

Pps side by hips is our hb, middle is placenta and baby...placenta is more whooshy and baby is a wow wow wow noise like a train or horse and sometimes clicks...on a post ive recently put up someone has included a great youtube video showing the difference, it really helped me as placenta and baby are literally millimetres apart on my doppler atm but I know the difference in the sounds now


----------



## bazzb

Love that you recorded it that's awesome!

I think we are booking our trip today I am very excited :)
I also booked a app with my doc for feb 6 so if no af when I get back ill go :)

I'm stil taking the vitex it's been just over a week now, I didn't try soy
My temp is back up just a little above coverline today so I did her my cross hairs back but I know I could loose them again so ill not get excited and just keep tempting until we go


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs & Manny ~ How sweet the baby names are! 

1983 ~ I hope I get to the point where I feel safe enough to get a Doppler! I think DH wants to go next week for a 10 week scan (since he missed the 8 week), but we'll see...you know the anxiety associated with a scan up to 12 weeks! yikes!

Starry ~ Yay for your scan putting you ahead of schedule! 

Bazz ~ I hope you book your vacay today! I'm still amazed by your patience! Feb 6 will give you close to a 90 day cycle~~unheard of! Good on ya for your will to wait. FX you get a BFP before the 6th!

AFM ~ All is well. Just trying not to read too much into the symptoms that fade out...I am hoping what I have read is most accurate (symptoms can fade around 9-10 weeks as the placenta starts to take over). DH comes home tomorrow...it'll be nice having him home!

:dust:


----------



## bazzb

Angel- i really do not have patience lol! i am so frustrated with my body i blame myself for not being pregnant yet... i will be on CD 85 I think by Feb 6th so they better do something about it if no AF then... I was going to go to the doctor before my trip but incase they want to schedule blood and ultrasounds I will wait until I get back :)

We have decided on Mexico :) and are plannign to leave next thursday for 7 nights!!

glad you are feeling well and symtoms do come and go so dont worry! and yay for DH being home this weekend!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

AMAZING! 7 days sounds lovely! I bet you are looking forward to getting out of the :cold: It is NOT your fault for not being preggers. You are doing all you can, so don't EVEN let that get to you. It is technically the 1st Dr's fault for not following through with you like he/she should have! You'll get there...in the meantime que bueno Mexico! What a great, much needed, distraction for you! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

thank you Angel xo that makes me feel better

It is offically booked we leave next thursday and I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!! whoo hoo


----------



## A1983

Woo Bazz, you'll have an amazing time.. and escape this horrible cold weather! How hot is it there?!

Well sex, or should I say the big o is off the menu for this pregnancy! First time we had some fun since bfp was this morning due to me feeling too sick and a bit nervous...but I have been mildly cramping since so for nearly 4 hours and it's just not worth it! Do you ladies get this? Admittedly it wasn't sex this morning...just a bit of dual play (sorry tmi!) So ill just try sex with no big o next time and see if that hopefully doesn't cause cramping. Im fine with it and oh says he is!! Tbh if anything was to happen it would not be worth it!


----------



## bazzb

It's about 27-30 C there:)

I know exactly how u feel, my hubby had ready stated no sec for us until after the 11 week mark if we get pregnant again!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey everyone. 

Brrr, we have snow! Although we seem to have got off lightly compared with other parts of the UK. We live on a hill, and it doesn't take a lot of snow to stop cars being able to get up/down our road. We've had whole days in the past with every neighbour digging snow outside the houses before anyone can get out! We are fairly rural, so one time a friend of a neighbour came down and cleared it with a tractor for us, but no chance of the grifters and snow ploughs coming down here! Anyway, not too bad this time, and not snowed in, but still taking it as an excuse to not go too far coz last thing I need is a slip on my bum! It's a good excuse to get a bit of housework done too I guess....

Someone asked a few days ago abt our choice of pram. We've got a silver cross surf. We chose this because its chassis is designed for taller parents. We r both 6 foot tall, and it really makes my back ache when I push other people's prams that are not high enough for me. Plus it's handle slides down lower really simply, as my MIL is quite small and I know she plans to do her fair share of pram pushing!! Also, it's like a travel system with car seat, carry cot, and pram/buggy adjustable seat thing, that all clip on and off same chassis. 

We got a really good deal, got it nearly half price off the Internet. 

It's a bit of a minefield when u start looking coz there r just so many different things, different options.... But we went to a few big baby shops, asked the staff to show us a couple of different things, taking into account the tall handle thing, and we really quickly whittled it down to either the silver cross surf, or the bugaboo chameleon. I liked both, both were good in different ways etc. then read some reviews and the silver cross reviews knocked spots off the other. So that made our minds up!

Oh hey guys, I finally made a ticker! U will have to let me know whether I've done it right or not....! 

Bazz Mexico sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Have a lovely time xxx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks mrs

You ticker is working perfectly :)

Sorry u got a bit of snow, I really hate the stuff!


----------



## A1983

It's been snowing constantly today! Im staying put! 

How often do you use your dopplers mrs&manny? I told myself id only use it once or twice a week but it's been more like...daily :-/ its so addictive as so reassuring but I think baby is swimming away from it now as I hear hb but after a few seconds it goes quiet then after I few minutes I find him a bit further along..and he moves again so now I feel guilty for using it but am so grateful for the reassurance! So going to not use it til Wednesday!


----------



## A1983

Ps officially second trimester now &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bazzb

Yay for being in the second trimester that is a huge goal!!!!


----------



## bazzb

I'm guessing pram is what I would call a stroller correct?:)


----------



## A1983

Yep


----------



## bazzb

Thanks for clarifying :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - happy Monday!

Bazz - still nothing? I see your status is "Angry" and I can understand why!! At least your holiday week is upon you! So exciting! Where in Mexico are you going? And have you been before? I've never been but DH has and he loved it!

A1983 - RE the doppler, I found that my LO would also move away from it and I started feeling guilty about using it. I only used it once every few days - twice a week at most. Since I started feeling regular movement at about 17 weeks, I packed it away and haven't used it since. I'm sure it won't be long until you can do the same.

Mrs - thanks for the advice about the pram/ stroller. I agree - it is a minefield out there. Every time we start looking, we back out again because its so confusing! Are there still some good sales going on in the UK? I might be there in a couple of weeks and I'm wondering if I should look for some stuff there. Its so expensive in SA!

All good this side. Had a very busy weekend so I was actually quite excited to come to work and sit in one place for 8 hours. Poor DH is driving me crazy and it really isn't his fault. I am a bit of a hormonal b***h at the moment and he seems to be the easiest target. Trying to remember to stay calm with him or I might end up being a single parent! I have a scan tomorrow which I am really looking forward to. Will hopefully get some new pics that I can post and will also be keeping a close eye out for baby's bits and bobs. We're not finding out gender but if I see "accidentally", then its ok!! :)

xx


----------



## bazzb

My status is angry at never ending cycle! Lol
We are leaving Thursday 6 am to cancon and I cannot wait
Today my ff said I was 8 dpo but when I added my temp u lost my cross hairs yet again which I am not shocked about as my temp did bit rise much so I was t convinced I even od in the first place!

I can't wait for your scan tomorrow, wouldn't it be lovely is you accidenly saw lol
And I no all sbout being a hormonal bitch I was one all weekend and I'm onto even pregnant lol!


----------



## bazzb

First time to Mexico sorry forgot to Answer that!


----------



## bazzb

Angel- Happy 10 weeks today hunny :)... hope you had a great weekend with DH!!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - Bazz one more sleep until holidays! Hope you're packed and ready and excited! Enjoy the cocktails while you're there because fingers crossed when you get back you will have to lose them for the next 9 months!

My scan was good yesterday but because baby was head down and facing my back I got no nice pictures (again!). But I have now booked my 4D scan for early March so hopefully will get some good ones there!

How is everyone?

UK ladies (I think thats just you A1983) is it still snowing? I'm coming to visit next Friday and wondering if there will still be travel chaos then.


----------



## A1983

Hi manny, Starry is in the UK too but the snow seems to be easing up...kind of just the dregs left everywhere! Had enough of it now-waiting for spring 

Me being my neurotic self has been reading up on IC (Incompetent cervix) and how it can cause pre-term labour...all you need is a scan to measure your cervix (transvaginal) like a normal scan and if there is shortening then can put measures in place ie a stitch, progesterone supposteries or bed rest~and this will prevent a pre-term labour. It's something im definitely doing at my next scan as routinely they don't look and wait for 2 losses before they do!! So for purely peace of mind im asking for it and will go privately if necessary. Just thought id mention it as it's just a matter of seconds to do the scan! 

Yes definitely go for your 3D scan manny! Im planning on the same!

Enjoy your holiday Bazz!!! Mmmm sun....

Hello everyone else!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! So glad everyone is doing well. I've not been feeling too well...nausea/dizzy spells. I did sneak in to the Dr today and had a scan done. Was so sweet seeing the LO nestled in there...DH was amazed at the difference. The last scan he was at was at 6+4, so today was impressive :)

Bailey ~ Fun in the sun! Enjoy the cocktails while you can...I <3 Mexico and Cancun is super easy to get around!


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies. This work day cannot end fast enough:)

Yay for another scan Angel cant wait too see pics :)

Hi everyone else glad you are all okay
its freezing here today -30 C


----------



## xoxo4angel

You couldn't have timed your vacay better...that is too friggin cold :cold: I don't even have a wardrobe for that kind of weather! This time tomorrow piña coladas and warm rays of the sun!


----------



## bazzb

Yes and I cannot wait!!!!

my car didnt even want to start today its soooo cold!


----------



## bazzb

I'm at the airport ladies
Take care of your little ones and I will try and check in depending on the wifi

Much love &#10084;


----------



## mannymoo

Angel so pleased you had a good scan and Bazz - happy holidays!!
Post a pic!


----------



## A1983

Enjoy Bazz!!!! Yes post a pic!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

bazzb said:


> Yes and I cannot wait!!!!
> 
> my car didnt even want to start today its soooo cold!

You don't have to worry about this where you'll be...by now it's where you are! :dance:


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi ladies! 

Well yesterday was my 20 week scan. It was good, but I've left with a few worries...

She didn't get the detailed images she needed of its face and heart and wants to rescan in the next 2 weeks. She said it was just "the way it was laid", BUT when she first started she was saying things out loud like "2 arms and 2 hands, 2 legs and 2 feet. I can see its stomach, 2 kidneys, a bladder..." And she said "I can see two eyes, and a nose..." But then later said she couldn't see the face in detail and needed to rescan. And I saw at one point her looking closely at the heart, she briefly switched the red and blue contrasting on, and I saw a real close up of one of the valves. But then said she couldn't see the details of the heart due to baby's position...

Now I know I'm reading too much into this, and that it is normal for loads of women to be rescanned for heart details etc. BUT, of course I can't help but think about the possibilities.

I am a paeds nurse, so I know what the possibilities are - probably not a good thing! But the thing that's in my head is the possibility of a cleft lip (which is absolutely not the end of the world, and we'd be fine with that) because I know that's bound to be one of the things they are looking for if they want "details" of the face. And then when I thought back to the start of the scan when she was rhyming off all the things she could see, and she definitely tailed off after "I can see 2 eyes, and nose...." And she didn't comment on the mouth. 

I know, I honestly do, that things are most likely to be completely fine, but I think I'm gonna worry about it until I see evidence that I'm wrong! 

Also, the profile pic she gave us is not brilliant, and at 20 weeks people usually get a lovely outline of a little nose and mouth. Whereas what she gave us has got a funny facial profile, and it looks like a "double outline" of its face... Again increasing my worries about it being cleft. 

And they are just my thoughts about the face, without thinking abt the heart (which I'm not even letting myself THINK about!) 

I'm going to attach a pic so u can see what I mean about the face....


There was something good though. I've been taking aspirin since my second miscarriage, which I'm sure u all know about being a precautionary measure in case of the "sticky blood" condition. After "only" 2 losses in the uk they don't do any testing, so I have no idea whether I do have it or not, but I was told to take it anyway as it couldn't do any harm. So of course I do not know whether that aspirin has helped or not, but so far so good. Maybe a coincidence, maybe not...

Anyway, if a woman in known to have the sticky blood problem then they take the aspirin most of the way through the pregnancy, then near the end they stop it, and usually have heparin injections towards the end. And I believe that with this condition people's losses are usually very early in pregnancy, or very late. So with this in mind I've been trying to get some advice on when to/ whether to stop the aspirin. No one really wanted to commit to an answer for me. But my worry was that if I DO have it then I need to know, because I'd then need the heparin treatment later in pregnancy.

So I've harped on about this at every appointment, and at my 12 weeks scan she said she'd make a note of my questions and that when I come back at 20 weeks she'd fit me in for 5 mins with the consultant to speak to him about it. Well of course because of what she could/could not see yesterday I was in the scan for quite a while, and it was after 5 when I came out so of course the clinic had finished. But I asked again about whether they would test me (we'd have paid to have it done to be honest) and she said she'd book me a slot with the consultant when I come back for my rescan. So I was happy with that. But then she went out to speak to someone else, and came back and said "I'll take the blood now so that when u come back in a couple of weeks and u see the consultant he will be able to give u the results". So I was really pleased with that. 

Also with it being after 5 the receptionist had gone home so we weren't able to make the appointment for the rescan or consultant appointment, so now I'm waiting for the date to come through the post, and then just a wait until we go back and hopefully get a whole load of positive answers! 

So, NOT to have sticky blood, and the have a perfect little face and heart is my plan.... Fingers crossed!

Bloody hell, nothing is straightforward with me and babies.... Or should i say "US" and babies, since we r all here in this thread for similar reasons....

I'll keep u all posted x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Mrs xx What a day for you...did you ask if she'd seen the mouth? Tbh I didn't think they could see cleft lips that early on, but I do know as you do to that they have to get a good angle and be 100% accurate not 99% ~ ie at my 12w scan they wanted to see baby lift his chin off chest but he wasn't. ..I had to really wiggle to get him to move so they managed to but otherwise I would have had to go back...it's just annoying you have to wait 2 weeks...why not 1?!

As for pic are you able to re-post it the other way round as difficult to see?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs. I wish I had answers for you. Can it just be past experiences cause us to look for the negatives? I'm sure it was just the angle...sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs: The pic is very sweet...I do see the halo around her profile, but could it be because she was moving when they took the picture?


----------



## MrsNJR

Thank u for ur messages ladies. I think this pic shows it better...

As u say it may just be like a photo being taken as u move and u get a double image.

See the nose/face outline...?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Mrs - sorry you're going through such a confusing time. But one thing I would say is try not read too much into being called back for a rescan. I have a few friends in the UK that have been called back because some part of the baby couldn't be seen or was cause for concern and they all ended up being fine. I think they tend to call you back for a rescan for the smallest thing. At my 17 week scan, the doctor couldn't see one part of baby either and just made a note to double-check that area when I went in this week. All was fine but had I been in the UK, I probably also would have been called back.

Also try not read too much into the halo effect on the scan picture. I think that is totally the angle and quality of the image. I've pasted one of the pics below from my 17 week scan and it actually looks very similar to yours. 

Although there is always a possibility that something could be wrong, I think chances are in your favor that all will be well. As hard as it is, you need to try stay positive. 

We're all here rooting for you and your little one. And on the up-side, you get another photoshoot in a couple of weeks! Keep us posted with what happens
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7


----------



## A1983

Ahh Mrs what a beautiful baby! And personally if I had that pic id think it was just slighlty blurry? Did they give you other ones and was is clear on the screen?


----------



## MrsNJR

Thanks for all of your supportive messages. I know all of ur calm and logical thoughts on this are correct, and that I am over thinking it, but we all know its hard not to! I know that it is really common for ladies to go back for a rescan, and at the time I didn't ask many questions coz I didn't think too much of it. It's only since i've thought back that I've started to question any of it...

But I'm a lot calmer about it now and I'm trying hard not to keep over thinking it!

On a nice note we collected some nursery furniture today and have assembled it in the spare bedroom. Our baby has a nursery!!

Hope all well with u ladies x


----------



## MrsNJR

Got my appointments through today, my repeat scan will be next Wednesday. That's ok, and I'm not worrying too much about it. Had a wobble at first but the more I think about it the more rational I've become...! 

Got a very active baby this week, being kicked like mad as I type this! 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Mrs only one more week of waiting to go. Very pleased to hear you are feeling a bit more relaxed about it. I'm sure all will be just fine and hopefully you get a lovely extra picture of little one to take away with you!

Hope everyone else is well? Bazz - this thread is very quiet without you. Come back from holidays!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs ~ :hugs: Your scan is right around the corner. Hopefully your LO cooperates and gives the technician (and mom) some great angles to admire! How sweet that baby is kicking up a storm! 

Manny, 1983 and ladies hope you all are well!

Bazz ~ Hope you are super tan and have news for us! Safe travels!


----------



## A1983

That is gorgeous, kicking away! Can't wait to feel my baby move! Mrs I've since read SO many posts where women have had to go back for re-scans due to position of baby etc and everything was fine  and all the mums worried!! 

Angel you seem to be progressing so fast! It only seems like yesterday your ticker said 9 weeks...although I bet its not going fast for you! I feel like I've been pregnant for years ;-)

Hello Bazz! Hope you are tanning and chilling nicely!

Hello everyone else!

Ps anyone getting a flaky tum? Coco butter is working wonders but some days im a bit flaky..must be due to expansion! X


----------



## starry83

Hi Everyone!

Hope you are all well, I have been trying to stay away from the baby / internet thing the last few weeks that's why I haven't been on much. But I am 12 weeks today, just been and had our dating scan and all was well. Our wonderful LO was quite still at first, letting us get all the necessary measurements, and then bam we got a wonderful show! Baby was pushing off and sliding up my uterus, waving its hands and just being very active. We are so in love!!! :cloud9: I think I can finally relax now and accept that this is real! 

I have attached a pic :happydance:

How is everyone else doing? Mrs - I am sure that all will be fine with your LO, my friend had to have a rescan and all was well, sometimes they just cant get the right angle and the want to be thorough.

x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats starry on an excellent scan and a gorgeous pic! Hope you are able to relax a little now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies 
I am back:)
Will catch up tonight on the lap top
:) xo


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back bazz. Hope you had an amazing time!


----------



## A1983

Yey Bazz! We've missed you! Welcome back


----------



## xoxo4angel

Starry ~ What a darling pic of your LO! 

Bazz ~ Welcome home...I bet you miss the tropical sun already! Cannot wait to hear about your trip and to learn where you are in your cycle! Fxed you are trying to upload the pic of your BFP taken on a Mexican HPT (embarazada)! 

1983 ~ My sister and BFF have said time seems to be going by rather quickly...I told them I was glad it was doing so for them because for me a day seems NEVER ENDING!! Looking back, it does feel like I was just putting a ticker on here...

:wave: Manny & Mrs! 

AFM ~ Trying to ward off the nausea...today started off better, but it was def a false start. I'm not complaining though. I go for genetic counseling on Monday, oh joy. Nothing like bringing on anxiety like an appointment with someone who is going to remind you what it means to be Advance Maternal Age (35+). I'm just glad my DH is here for this one...

*TGIF!!*


----------



## bazzb

Hi Ladies

Mrs... hope all goes well with your re-scan I am sure it will!!!! Xx

Starry- what a beautiful picture!!!! :)

Manny 23 weeks already... it wont be long going by!

Angel- nausea sucks but hey we will take anything to make sure the baby is okay 

1983- glad all is well at your scan also :)

AFM... well ladies still no AF... like WTF where is she, very annoying. I have a doc app on the 6th of Feb so I am hoping she will send me for some test to see whats wrong! its been 79 days since my last AF...


----------



## bazzb

here is my lovely view


----------



## starry83

Thanks everyone! 

Welcome back bazz, that's a great pic! So jealous, I love Mexico!! Where abouts did you stay? I can't believe you haven't seen af for 79 days! That must be so frustrating for you, hopefully your doc appointment can shed some light on things. 

Angel, the nausea is always a bitter sweet symptom for us hey?! At the time you feel awful but it's a constant reminder that little one is ok! Mine is slowly starting to recede but the headaches are here! 

Hope everyone else is good, so glad it's the weekend!!!


----------



## bazzb

I stayed about 30 min outside of cancun, a very quiet relaxing resort!
I no this no af is crazy, can't wait til my doc app next week

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## bazzb

Bfn today :( my body is do messed up


----------



## bazzb

Hi guys

Just wanted to let you know I will be taking a break from ttc, hubby and I are having issues, he has things he needs to deal with and he is finally getting help

Hope you ladies don't mind if I still keep in touch
Also still going to the dr on wed as I need to figure my own self out

Xox


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz I'm sorry to read your last post. But I do think its always best to sort out any issues before getting pregnant. I hope you are ok? Sending you lots of hugs. Hopefully it is just a little phase and you will be back to TTC (with a normal cycle) in no time at all. We all know the stresses of TTCing and having to come home and still DTD with DH when you just don't feel like it, it makes all the stresses even worse!

Good that you are still going to the doctor. You need to get to the bottom of that anyway. Maybe its a good thing to give your body a bit of a TTC break too.

Thinking of you hun and hope all this passes soon. xxx


----------



## starry83

So sorry to read your last post bazz. I want to wish you and your husband all the best for the future and I hope that with a little break things get better for the both of you. Definitely still a good idea to see the doctor as there is no harm in making sure your body is 100% for when you are ready to ttc again. 

Will be thinking of you, take care xx


----------



## A1983

Hey Bazz, ditto to what the other ladies have said. Were all here for you at anytime x Good luck with everything, life always works itself out in the end  xx


----------



## bazzb

THANKS LADIES
hope you dont mind if i stick around and keep in touch with you :)


----------



## A1983

Definitely not!! It seriously would not be the same without you so pleeeasseee stay Bazz!!! Xx


----------



## bazzb

thanks!! XX


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ :hugs: I hope w writhing gets sorted out quickly for you emotionally (DH) and physically (AF). Glad you'll still be around...I'd go mad not knowing what happens to your cycles! xoxo

I had my 12 week scan yesterday...also opted for the MaterniT21 blood screening. DH and I really liked it can tell us as soon as Valentine's Day if its a boy or girl! In true worrisome fashion I've replayed little pauses the technician had while looking at the heart or nasal bone and managed to over think the entire experience...see Mrs, you are not alone! I just have to have faith and believe what is meant to be is going to be! And trust her as she said, "everything looks on track."

Hope this finds everyone doing well!


----------



## A1983

Im sure those pauses are the sonographers concentrating! But yes us mummies will worry 

Ladies, what are your views on the flu vaccine? Im having mine tomorrow as lots of flu around and it is life threatening to baby...however just read a report someone posted about the vaccine causing autism! But also having a temperature in pregnancy can cause autism...apparently!


----------



## bazzb

I planned to get the flu shot when I was pregnant... my doctor reccommened it


----------



## A1983

Whit woo!!! Look at you you hotty!! ;-) x


----------



## A1983

Ohhh and yes it seems universally pushed for so surely it's safe...mine is tomorrow


----------



## bazzb

you will be fine :) good luck

and thank you ;) i try to clean up nicely lol


----------



## mannymoo

Lovely pic Bazz! You definitely have to stay here with us. It was so quiet while you were on holiday! Good luck for tomorrows appointment.

And good luck MrsNJR. Isn't your follow up scan also tomorrow. Or is it only next week? Thinking of you and I'm sure all will be fine.

Congrats Angel on your 12 weeks. That seems to have flown by! How exciting that you will find out gender on Valentines day. YAY!

A1983 - my doctor didn't mention anything about flu jab. I guess cos its summer in RSA, its not such a big deal. But i know lots of my friends have had it while preggers.

Hi Starry!


----------



## mannymoo

BTW - I splashed out and got my pram (stroller) and car seat today! First big purchases - whooohoooo!


----------



## bazzb

Send us a pic manny!!

Angel 12 weeks wow! Such a milestone xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ I really hope they send you for testing tomorrow...I still cannot get over how patient you have been about your never-ending-cycle! Sending healing thoughts your way (for you and your DH...hope I'm not out of line by adding him in there). PS I'm so jealous over your hair! It's amazing! 

1983 ~ My sister had to have the flu shot while she was preggers and the Doctors she works with all recommend pregnant women get them, so I imagine it's perfectly safe. 

Manny ~ Ohhh shopping for baby, what fun! Those are two big items too that require a lot of thought, I bet it's nice to be able to check those off of your "to do" list!

Mrs ~ Best wishes this week at your scan! :hugs:

Starry ~ :wave:


----------



## bazzb

your not over stepping at all! i hope they do something for me tomorrow as well
i will keep you guys posted :)

how have you been feeling lately angel? still sick??


----------



## xoxo4angel

I've still been battling nausea...I've noticed it is much worse when I am nearing getting hungry. I've been trying to spread meals out throughout the day to avoid an empty stomach...now I have longer windows of feeling alright.

I will certainly be checking in on you tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## bazzb

hope the nausea goes away soon i am sure it will

gn hun xo


----------



## A1983

Yes my nausea got a lot worse when I was hungry...was constantly grazing between meals! And now im 99% nausea free im still grazing he he!!


----------



## starry83

Hey everyone, yes bazz you should definitely stay around!!! 

On the flu jab note, I decided not to have it. Has anyone else? Everyone has their reasons but I became really poorly after I had it a few years ago and don't want to risk that again. 

Second trimester tomorrow! Woo. 

xx


----------



## bazzb

hi guys

Back from the Dr... I have to get all my hormones tested and thyroid iron etc and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Monday to see what&#8217;s going on with my ovaries... so at least she is doing something.


----------



## A1983

Good!! When are they testing your hormones?


----------



## bazzb

I can go anytime! but i didnt want to miss more work... will try to make it after work tonight as they are open until 7 if not ill go on sat morning..


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fx you make it in today Bazz...I guess now that time is on your side there is no real rush. it would be nice though to know what's going on with your cycles. So glad the Dr is moving forward.


----------



## bazzb

yeah I know... I think I can make it tonight.... and my scan is set for monday so not too much of a wait


----------



## xoxo4angel

Did she say what the scan will look for?


----------



## bazzb

she said its to check my ovaries to make sure they are functioning as they should be
does that make sense? maybe she think I have PCOS


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh. That makes sense...take a look at your follies and see what they are doing. :thumbup: PCOS...I don't know much about it other than it can make ttc very difficult, but not impossible. My RE said over 80% of her patients have PCOS. I hope its just your hormones being off and readily fixable!


----------



## bazzb

I am hoping that as well... i did get pregnant once, so im hoping when i am emotionally ready my body cooperates


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww :hugs: I hope things aren't too tough on you...the Doc will get you back on track soon enough! I believe everything will fall in step for you and you'll get your rainbow!

PS The fact you fell pregnant once is a great sign! It WILL happen again...


----------



## bazzb

thank you Angel

I know i didnt have any cyst on my ovaries back in sept which is why I didnt think I have pcos but i guess anything i possible.. i need to try and be patient and wait.,.. which is hard for me


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think you've been insanely patient! I wonder what the criteria for diagnosing PCOS is, if there is such a thing. Now I'm curious.


----------



## bazzb

yah I have nooo idea

i read a few things

-obesiety
-acne
-lots of facial hair
-cysts on ovaries
-irrigular periods

im sure there is lots more though


----------



## xoxo4angel

Well, at this point we can just pray for the best. It just seems peculiar that this NEVER ending cycle happened AFTER your mc. I hope you just need a big ole shot of Provera to jump start your period. Come on Monday!


----------



## bazzb

thats what I am thinking... the only symtom of the above i have is irrigular periods... i am for sure no obese or anything


----------



## xoxo4angel

FXed your lab work is in by Monday and she can give you instant results!


----------



## bazzb

Oh sorry in canada the ultarsound is prefromed by a tech... and i have to go back in a week after my scan and see her... if there is a serious issue they call within a day or 2.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohhh. Well, I hope this next week goes by quickly for you!


----------



## bazzb

me too!! i just booked my follow uo for thge 20th of feb :)


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz glad to hear they are finally doing something about it. TBH I don't think you have PCOS. I have a friend here who's cycle never came back for 4 months after her MC. The doctor told her to just keep waiting. On the up side, she had her little girl on boxing day so as soon as it did return, she had a healthy pregnancy.

Girls - today is the milestone I've been waiting for - V-day! Never thought I would make it here and I couldn't be happier. Plus, all my stuff is being delivered today. So excited!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny!

Sorry what's v day??


----------



## A1983

Victory day-basically means baby has a great chance of survival if born from now-obviously better the longer he/she stays put!


----------



## bazzb

OHhhhh ok !
congrats manny!!!!!! yay :)


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Bazz. I think it is for both the UK and the US. Its also the day that your baby is considered a real little person. If you go into labour from today onwards, the hospital has to do all they medically can to help your baby survive whereas before V-day, they can use their discretion as to weather they should give it a chance or not. On a more sombre note, after 24 weeks, you are entitled to your maternity leave and pay if you go into labour and things don't work out so well so its quite a big legal hurdle for many people too.

I'm hoping this little one is planning on staying in its little home for a while longer though!
Hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## bazzb

Ohh I think I heard of it before but maybe they call it something different here!!y

Please god ur little one stay in for a big longer yet :)

I am on my way home from work in a snow storm
We r getting 30 cm


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo I love snow. But probably not great when trying to get home from work. Get home safe...


----------



## bazzb

Home safe and have to drive back today! Boo

Did your baby stuff arrive yesterday??


----------



## mannymoo

Saw the snow storm on the news today. Looks pretty frosty!
Yes my stuff has arrived but the boxes are huge and now I have to get it back to South Africa. Not sure how thats going to work but very excited to get home and unpack it all. I've also caught up with loads of friends here (lived here for 7 years) and all of them have given us little gifts so I'm going home with a suitcase full of stuff for baby. Very exciting because so far we have nothing!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Keep warm east coast girls!


----------



## xoxo4angel

How exciting to be getting new things Manny! 

Bazz ~ :cold: My SIL said its 20F (-6C) where she is...we don't visit them in the winter. Our lake place is locked up come Sept because of the cold!

AFM ~ I received a call from my Genetic Counselor today and the results from my blood screening looked good! And she was able to tell me...IT'S A BOY!. We didn't care either way, but my DH is quite full of himself right now. :haha: All in all we were just relieved that things are still looking up!

TGIF ladies!

:wave: Mrs, 1983 and Starry


----------



## bazzb

Congrats on the baby boy angel I am so pleased ur tests came back good ;)

Afm I didn't make it to the blood clinic during the week due to weather so I'm off there tomorrow at 8 am! 

TGIF for sure!

Hope everyone is well&#9829;


----------



## mannymoo

Angel - hooray for a little boy! How exciting! And great that your tests are all looking good.
Bazz get yourself off to that clinic. We all want answers for you.


----------



## bazzb

At the clinic now waiting for blood!!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey everyone! 

Wow lots of developments this week. Angel congrats on the baby boy! And Manny, viability day been and gone, what a milestone. 

Bazz sorry to hear u r taking a break, but as others have said if there is strain on u and hubby then sorting them out now is 100% the best option. Hope u r not out for too long, and in the mean time u should get some answers so that when u r ready u will be totally back in the game!

I had my repeat scan on Wednesday, and thank goodness they saw all the bits and bobs which they couldn't see last time :). I am so relieved. And I have my consultant appointment tomorrow afternoon too where I will get my blood results and hopefully rule out any sticky good issues that might cause us problems later on.

I've got a very active baby at the moment, it seems like its never still. And yesterday I SAW my belly move when it kicked! Seems all a bit more real now! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Morning ladies!! Ahhh see Mrs, told you it would all be ok!! Yey!! 

Bazz when are you getting your results? 

The clutch has gone on my car...I need a new one anyway but she is such a trusty great car ive been reluctant to let go! So ive taken it as time to get a new one...maybe a nice lease one, as it would cost more than the car to repair her now plus with a baby I need a safer car. So luckily ive got the week off anyway but ill be spending it car hunting-joy!

I'm definitely feeling baby now! Little taps  I feel them when im lying down and mostly first thing in morning and at night time...this morning I had 10 taps in 5 mins! I place my hands over belly to feel them but am getting good at recognising them now so hands aren't always needed  I sometimes feel a roll/turn to...like a mini mexican wave in my tum!


----------



## bazzb

mrs so glad your scan went great xox

AFM blood on saturday and today at 4 I have an internal scan... they will call me if anything serious shows up, otherwise I go back on the 20th to see whats going on.


----------



## A1983

Sorry if you've already said bazz but why do you need to wait til 20th for results? In UK we can call up same day if not the next? Goodluck for your scan today x


----------



## bazzb

here i go to two different labs one for blood and one for a scan, a tech does it not my doctor... the results usually take a few days unless something urgent is wrong... so she wanted me to wait a week after it was all completed to make sure she had all the infomation sent back to her correctly.

They also will not give results out over the phone here! crappy for me for sure


----------



## A1983

Yes....waiting is a pain in the bum to say the least


----------



## bazzb

for sure!

Im off now to drive there! xo


----------



## bazzb

All done the scan it only took 10 min
Will let you guys know if I get a call before my schedule app


----------



## A1983

Ok hun xx


----------



## mannymoo

Glad you've had it all done now Bazz. Fingers crossed they can sort it all out quickly and easily. I'm gathering still no sign of AF or a BFP?

Mrs so pleased all was well. That is great news!

I'm back home with all my baby gear. What a mission getting everything back here but very pleased we now have a few things in place.


----------



## bazzb

glad you made back safetly with all your gear :)

AFM i just got a call from my Dr. office she wants me to come in tonight after work and see her regarding my blood work.


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz hoping you get your answers. Keep us posted on how it goes. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## A1983

Yes I hope you finally get your answers...will be here too thinking of you x


----------



## bazzb

thanks ladies xx


----------



## bazzb

Thx so all hormones are ok except prolactin 
It's 29 and she would like to see it under 24 so she is sending me to a specialist


----------



## mannymoo

Did she say if this could due the reason your cycle is being so weird? When do you get to go to the specialist. Really hope its an easy problem to fix.


----------



## A1983

Are you taking any estrogen supplements? I've had a read and your level although on the higher end of the scale is still 'normal' but maybe reducing it/finding the cause will sort this out. I've read to have your thyroid tested-did she do this? And that high prolactin levels can inhibit fsh which stimulates ovulation....but with some tests and either stopping the cause of the raised prolactin (ie meds, high stress..yeah that's always in there isn't it!..) and/or taking a prescribed medication to lower prolactin levels a baby is sure to follow! And your levels aren't even that high so it will be easy  So...your other hormones are good, you've fallen pregnant before. .and recently. .just a case of looking into this prolactin level a little more then when you are ready-send you to the bedroom ;-) x


----------



## bazzb

Yeah my thyroid is fine!
She says they will prob do an MRI tibmskecsyte no Tumor (sounds scary)
But after googling I don't think mine is a sry high at all

She says this is prob the reason no af as I'm prob bit ovulating
Ill hopefully get a call within a week giving me an app but the app will prob not be for a few weeks


----------



## bazzb

To make sure no Tumor lol stupid iPhone


----------



## A1983

I thought that was a medical term ;-) I even tried to pronounce it ha! Ok hun, how do you feel? At least you're on the path to answers, plus in these next few weeks your levels may lessen on their own and af start. If anyone deserves to get back on track it's you xx


----------



## bazzb

thanks hun... lol sorry about the confusing new medical term haha

I&#8217;m okay a little worried, hoping it just slightly high from my MMC and not that I have a tumor on my pituitary gland... I think it would be a much higher number though if it was that but hey I&#8217;m no doctor right


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ I hope they don't make you wait a couple of weeks! Did she say how the scan looked? Fx it's an easy fix.


----------



## bazzb

no results back from my scan yet, which she said is good as if it was urgent she would get the results right away...

I think at least a week for me to find out my appoinment and no idea how long of a wait after that.... i guess at least things are moving in the right direction... I am just closterphobic so if i need a MRI i may panic lol. 

I am so glad i switched Dr's though.. my old Dr kept telling me everything was fine when clearly something is off even if just a little... sorry to rant ladies... just really hope there is no tumor that causing it and i just need some meds and ill start ovulating again... I am not sure even what type of specialist they will send me to a Gyno i guesS?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm not sure who they'll send you to...I imagine it would have to be an OB/GYN or Reproductive Endocrinologist. Surely if your GP suspected a tumor you wouldn't be sitting around waiting for an appointment...I know this has to be difficult, but you're right, things are now moving in the right direction for you. Time to get some definitive answers! (PS You are not ranting, this is a scary time for you, so let it out!) :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thank you so much for the support.. at least now there is a reason i dont have my period... i was starting to get scared that they would find nothing wrong and not do anything for me :(


----------



## bazzb

and yay for being 13 weeks Angel XOXO


----------



## mannymoo

I don't think you should worry about a tumour bazz. If it was something like that, I'm sure your levels would be way higher and not just slightly elevated. I thInk you're going to be just fine!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Manny... deep down i know you are right... just scary when you hear the word MRI and i am a chronic worrier so my mind goes to the worst case scenario lol


----------



## A1983

I totally agree with what Manny said. Im a worrier too-it's horrible as your mind can go into overdrive...but later on down the line, as much as you acknowledge it was stressful at the time you wished you hadn't worried as much! I don't learn though.


----------



## bazzb

no i think i am toooooo stubborn to learn 
just seems theres always something you know


----------



## bazzb

Just wanted to say happy valentines day to my favourite ladies :)


----------



## mannymoo

And to you bazz. Hope it was a special day and you and dh got to spend some quality time together. Xx


----------



## bazzb

Thx! We did he also got me white roses (my fav) also his therapy is going well I am starting to see a small difference at home


----------



## A1983

Morning! How is everyone? 

Had my 18w private scan on Saturday (my nhs one is in 2 weeks) and although it wasn't booked as the full 20w check-he said everything looks perfect  When they look at the heart...how long do they take-im asking as he spent about 30 seconds if that, said all 4 chambers beating beautifully and so as I know the heart is pivitol to their health plus indicates any potential abnormalities I asked him if at my proper 20w scan will they do a more indepth check...he just replied 'they will do exactly what I just did'...do you think that's correct?

So as I refused any downs testing etc it was a big relief to see 'he' (im sure it's a boy...bigger forehead than girl pics! Plus intuition) is all well!

Now I know this sounds terrible saying this after all that and I feel so guilty...but I just want to check what you think about his forehead!It maybe that the pic was taken as he moved, but he seems to have a long flat forehead! (Slap my wrist!! Am stroking belly as we speak..he's probably saying 'ohhhh mum! Im only 18 weeks old!' There is a line next to the flat white line that IF it was PART of his face it would make it rounder, but im not sure if its a shadow or indeed his face - between his eyes and forehead. Im trying to either upload pic on here or as my profile pic-let me know! But be honest!

Obviously all that matters is he's healthy. ..but a mum is allowed to worry/over analyse!


----------



## A1983

I just can't upload him!! Ohh well, im sure his little head is fine and it's just where he moved as they froze it  he is a beauty I must say &#9829;


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - congrats on a good scan. I must say, all my scans have taken all of 5 minutes. Even the one where they measured the nuchal fold and checked all the little extras. I wouldn't read too much into the amount of time they spent. And also, if baby moves a fraction, the picture gets a bit distorted which is probably what you are looking at on your pic. You should be able to upload a pic by going to "go advanced" underneath the text box and select "manage attachments". You can then select your file (on the left) and click upload (on the right). Give it a try and hopefully we can also see your little miracle!


----------



## A1983

Ohh Manny I know and I've tried and tried-it just doesn't do anything when I select 'choose file'!! Ive emailed the administrator. I do think my profile pic may change in the next hour or so as when I go to change it for the 100th time today in an attempt to upload, the ONE picture I uploaded by accident is there which may now come up! (Its of my 13w scan with name on so ignore that one!) IF and WHEN the right pic is uploaded ill let you know!!

As for pic ive seen both yours and Mrs' s again...the features are clearish on mine but that 'blur' by his forehead im hoping IS his face rather than not! Right well he's having a good kick so probably telling me off ;-) thanks for the reassurance re the timing of their checks x


----------



## bazzb

I'm sure he was just moving as well!!
So odd you cannot upload a pic? I think you may have pop up block on? When you click choose file a news indie should open

Hope everyone is well


----------



## A1983

Nothing happens at all when I click on choose file. After trying for 3 hours I give up-off to gym!


----------



## bazzb

Lol then I dunno

Have fun at the gym:)

I'm still in bed lol lazy girl


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Have had a terrible afternoon. I had a massive bleed and have been admitted to hospital. Baby is fine and kicking away, placenta is attached and cervix is closed so they don't know where the blood came from. Going to be here for a few days and then on bed rest for a while. They will start me on steroids at 27 weeks as there is a good chance baby will come early. Just hoping not too early. Will keep you all posted. X


----------



## bazzb

Oh manny I am so sorry
Glad baby is okay rest up xoxox


----------



## A1983

Ohhh Manny how frightening for you...the cervix is closed, great-but have they measured how long your cervix is at present? That's the important bit-and progesterone will stop any shortening IF there is any. Were you doing anything at the time? Yes keep us posted, you'll be fine and baby, keep resting xx


----------



## mannymoo

He wasn't concerned about length of cervix but I have started on progesterone. Very scary but luckily am at an amazing hospital with amazing gyne. I wasn't doing anything stressful at the time. Just got out my car and felt like I had wet my pants and then realized it was blood!! It seems to have slowed a lot now so hoping that is it. Wow - nothing is ever straight forward with baby-making!


----------



## bazzb

How scary!! But glad you are in good hands
Will say an extra prayer for You today .xo


----------



## A1983

Yes extra prayer from me too x Do they have any ideas what it could have been?


----------



## A1983

Finally...manged to make him my profile pic!


----------



## bazzb

I think his forehead looks fine
Think is head in pointing back a bit when the pic was snapped that's all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny ~ What a scare! Hope things have improved for you...so glad you are in good hands.

1983 ~ I think your little fella looks just fine. How darling!

:hi: Bazz & Mrs

Nothing new to report with me, so I'm hoping no news is good news! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Wow angel 14 weeks already
How is the ms?


----------



## bazzb

Manny how are you hunny I hope u r okay xo


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Bazz. I'm fine although still sitting in hospital. Bleeding has stopped so I hope I can go home today (although I am quite happy getting waitered on here too!!). Had some steroids jabs this morning to help with LO's lung development incase he/she comes early. And had to have my Anti-D shots yesterday for being Rheses negative so I have 2 sore bum cheeks! But otherwise all good.

How are you and when are you going to see specialist? Still no sign of AF?

A1983 - I think your bubs looks perfect!

Angel - yes! No news is good news. Keep it up!

Mrs - what has happened to you? I'm sure we're due an update on how you are doing?


----------



## bazzb

Glad the bleeding has stopped xx

No af still lol I'm giving up on her 
No call for my app I will call them at the end of week if I haven't heard to ask if I got my app yet

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## MrsNJR

Hey everyone, sorry not been on for a while, but just had a read through and a catch up.

Manny, poor u, what a horrible fright you have had. So relieved to hear that things are ok, I really feel for you. 

Bazz sounds like u r getting nearer to some answers, and that u and OH had a nice valentines day. 

Everyone else - hey! Hope u r all keeping well xx

As for me, still ticking along nicely! 25 weeks this Monday, so past the big landmark 24 weeks which feels good. And I went to see personnel at work last week to organise when I go off for my maternity leave!! I can't believe how quickly it's coming round, my last day is going to be 11th April! It's ages off my due date, but I've saved my leave up, and I'm owed 7 weeks before I start matt leave. So from 11th April I am on holiday for 7 weeks, and then maternity leave from 1st June, due date 10th June. AND I work in a college, so that actually only leaves 5 teaching weeks, then the students are off for Easter - I'm going to work those 2 weeks while they are off, coz it will let me tie up all the loose ends before I go, and then I'll be done! And I'm taking the full 12 months, plus next years holidays.... I'm not going to be back properly until the following September! It's just mad, I can't really get my head around having that amount of time before I go back to work! 

Hope everyone is really well, and life treating u good xxx


----------



## MrsNJR

Everyone well ladies? Xx


----------



## bazzb

In good mrs!! Sorry it's been crazy at work!
Hope your all well ;)

Will catch up soon
Xxx


----------



## A1983

Ditto Manny!! Will message as soon as I have some free time  Hello everyone else! &#9733;


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies!!

I Finally Got my app with a endocrinologist next Friday!!

Manny and angel are you two ok?????

Mrs n 83 hope all is ok

Starey where did you go


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. Hope everyone is good?
Bazz great about your app. Still no change on the cycle front?

How is everyone else?

All fine here. Start ante natal classes on Monday and just went and did our first real baby shop. Got moniton, nappies, toiletries, mattress etc. Feeling a bit more prepared now but still no nursery! One day soon...

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Ps: A1983 congrats on the half way mark tomorrow!! When is your 20 week scan? Are you going to find out gender?


----------



## mannymoo

And mrs - tomorrow you're down to double digits! Yippeee!!


----------



## bazzb

Glad your okay manny
Yay for shopping!!!! Xx

Has anyone heard from angel?


----------



## MrsNJR

Ooooh, Manny, good spot on my ticker, I hadn't realised it was 100 days today until u pointed it out! How r things with u? No more scares? Hope not. We went to our first antenatal class on Wednesday, and got another this coming Wednesday. It was held in a children's centre 20 mins away from where I live. When we got there there were only 4 couples including us, and they were all from our village. There was only 1 couple I didn't know - small world!!

Bazz glad to hear u have ur appt through... 

I have 6 weeks left in work now!! I can't believe it! Then on annual leave for 7 weeks before Matt leave starts on 1st June. 

Xx


----------



## A1983

Hey Ladies! Sorry I've been quiet-had a bad cold, then back to work, now remnenants of cold re-emerging! It's ok though-bubs is kicking away during my coughing and spluttering ;-)

Yes 20 weeks today-so exciting! And bump easily being noticed by everyone now-about 2 weeks ago ppl in shops serving me started asking when the baby is due and ppl at work always having a stroke of my growing bump-I love it  Nope not finding out gender at next weeks scan but ill keep you updated on the rest of it!

I bought some nappies manny-but only because I got a free changing bag with a voucher I had-none the less I loved buying the tinny little nappies  We're planning on moving as soon as I go on maternity leave at the end of May, so I can't really buy much until then-but once we do move it'll be so exciting, plus ill have 8 weeks to get nursery ready and 'nest' 

We've decided to get a moses basket for downstairs sleeping/moving him around...and a co-sleeper cot until he is old enough to go in his own bigger cot in his room. They look lovely and much easier to get to baby in night for feeds and cuddles-plus it apparently reassures them a lot having you just there and no danger of you rolling into their little area. 

Ahh enjoy your antenatal classes ladies-I suppose mine will overlap between where I live now and where I move to.

My favourite thing at the moment I must just quickly say is feeling bubs move and kick! If im at work all day and haven't felt much due to that, then I can't wait to get home to feel him doing his little assault course ;-) He's so active, and mostly around 8pm-20kicks in a row to my oh's hand the other night-and 80 at least in 30mins!

Hello everyone else! Good luck with your appointment Bazz-finally time to get that ball rolling on getting you your cycles and then your baby


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/SXIZsMmL


----------



## A1983

Ohh I think this link works to see my bump?! If so pleeease ignore mess of room-not my house-staying for weekend at in-laws and clothes get thrown! Also is this the only pic you can see?


----------



## bazzb

Look at you sexy mama! Whoot!!
Beautiful bump lady :)

Yep I can see just the one shot!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! I'm visiting with my sister...I did a quick read through, but will catch up thoroughly soon. Thought I'd share a pic of my thumb sucker with you all...took this at my sister's work yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

Another beautiful pic :)


----------



## mannymoo

Mrs - so exciting that you only have 5 weeks work left. I am jealous!!! And that is amazing that you know all the people in your ante-natal class. Its so nice to have a group of people at the same stage as you. I have one friend due the same day as me (but its her third) and about 3 friends that are 4 weeks ahead of me (all their firsts) so hoping to have some mums to call on for tea parties when on leave! All fine here -no more scares thankfully!

Bazz - very pleased about your app. I hope they can sort you out once and for all! I think I would have drunk my body weight in wine by now if I were you!

A1983 - your bump is SOOO neat and perfect. Looking fab! Here is a pic of me from Thursday (27 weeks). Its definitely growing fast now but still a funny B-shape. Pardon the messy hair and half-asleep look - I had just woken up!

Angel - what an amazing pic. Is your sister an ultrasound technician? I hope for a thumb-sucking shot every time we go but never get it. They are the cutest pics ever!!!

Hope everyone has a great week!
xxx
 



Attached Files:







27 Weeks.jpg
File size: 203.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bazzb

You lo


----------



## bazzb

you look great many!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Yay for your appointment this Friday! I take it you still haven't had AF? 

Manny & 1983 what adorable bumps! I just look chubby, not preggers by the end of the day.

Mrs ~ Hurray for maternity leave coming up and the antenatal classes. 

Afm ~ I still battle morning sickness, but am having more better days than not. As for the ultrasound, my sister is a labor & delivery nurse. They have the machines on her ward, so we played around with it (no professional training). It was fun watching him on the screen.

:dust:


----------



## A1983

Wow that's so cool Angel-you don't get to just watch the lo during scans-just glimpses and I've always said afterwards to oh id love to just watch bubs for a few minutes  Yes I still had sickness at 16weeks...definitely tailed off sharpish...infact I first felt movement at 16+5! I lay on my back flat in bed and placed hands on lower tum with thumbs touching-you get the idea! Well it took about half an hour and I felt a few 'pops' but didn't know for sure it was baby so tried again next two days also, was definitely baby as on same spot (until he moved!) And now the movements and kicks are getting quite strong!!

Ahh thanks for the bump comments  Manny looking mummalicious! Ppl have been telling me I look small for 5 months :-( maybe cos im small anyway plus it's all baby-no extra weight.

Scan this week  will keep you posted xx


----------



## bazzb

nope still no af lol... my hormones are wacked 

wish me luck friday I am nervous and always expecting the worst case scenario


----------



## A1983

Ohh just been sick :-( 2:30 am-been feeling sick for about 2 days and in bed feeling very nauseous. Do you think its a bug? No fever. So worried about bubs as had a cold/cough on and off for last 2 weeks too


----------



## bazzb

Must be a bug ;(

Do you feel him moving a lot?


----------



## A1983

Yeah he is moving his usual amount. Poor little mite, so fed up of feeling ill and now this sickness. Haven't been sick again but feeling sick so strongly in my stomach...no bowel issues touch wood


----------



## bazzb

At least he is still moving around&#10084;
So reassuring

Did you try ginger ale?


----------



## A1983

Well the nausea subsided enough for me to sleep from 4am, woke up ok-but then within minutes felt sick again. Just had some breakfast so will see what happens...very weird. Was really enjoying being ms free, but as you say it could be a mild bug (mild in that I've only been sick once!)

Euwwww no I hate ginger!


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 - I had my first ante-natal class last night and the midwife was saying that you get progesterone surges at around 20 weeks, 28 weeks and 36 weeks so don't be surprised if you feel really bad for a few days around these markers. Maybe thats what is happening to you? I always find lightly salted crisps helped me a lot.

Bazz - I think expect a positive outcome from Friday and thats what you'll get. Is your DH going with you?


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny, just want to feel lively and healthy again! And to maybe make it through the night without coughing, blowing my nose or being sick ;-)

Yes not long to go for Friday...I know you are waiting to ttc atm but I am looking foward to hearing about your 2ww's and the much longed for bfp  (and if anything like me, ridiculous questions about bd'ing secrets to get pregnant...headstands...really?! ;-))


----------



## bazzb

Lol thanks girlies 

Yes hubby is coming with me, I don't think I can do it alone.
I'm such a worryer :(
I'm sure like you said it will all work out in the end
Thanks for the support 

83 I hope the bug pases soon or the surge of progesterone or whatever it is &#9829;


----------



## bazzb

I just went to the washroom I have the most stretchy cm I have ever seen in my life lol
It was like a foot long I sware only cow!! 
We dtd Sunday am and we failed to pull out!!


----------



## A1983

Ohhh could be ewcm!!!! Can't see what else it could be


----------



## bazzb

Also had pressure where my left ovary was yesterday and it's back today


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz are you still 'not trying'? I'd say get home and dtd!! Do you have any opks?


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray - my 1000th post! I'm now a chat happy b&b member :)


----------



## bazzb

No opk left!

Still "not trying" lol but failing miserably at the pull out method lol


----------



## bazzb

Yay next thing u will be a addict like me lol


----------



## A1983

Now im not saying id have the patience...but...id say just dtd minus any opk's IMO, keep it chilled...that's if you feel like trying at the moment 

Scan went perfectly! Got some lovely pics ill upload, he's so active &#9829; no I don't know gender ;-) BUT still feeling so sick? No more episodes of being sick...and heartburn started on and off all day too. GTT test tomorrow x

Manny what does a chat happy member mean?!


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/yVRrWdfr

https://db.tt/LmI2FxM9


----------



## xoxo4angel

83~ How cute are those pics! Amazing! 

Bazz ~ It's always when you aren't trying that these things take root! EWCM within 48 hours of dtd...hmm, wonder if by default you've put yourself in the TWW! :haha: Hope things are better with your DH. 

:hi: Manny & Mrs


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel things are much better 
He is grabbing me done opk just to test out of curiosity lol

Beautiful pics 83!!


----------



## mannymoo

Awww A1983 - you've also got a little thumb sucker - SO cute!!! Congrats on a great scan!
Being a "chat happy" member doesn't mean much - except that perhaps I spend too much time on this website. But not as much as Bazz :) Your status under your username changes the more you post.

Bazz - yay for getting the OPKs! I say just DTD!!! With 112 day cycles, just do it! Yeah!!!


----------



## bazzb

No ones on as much as me lol!

Here is tonight's opk


----------



## mannymoo

That looks very positive to me. And cute pup in your picture. I love jack russells!


----------



## A1983

Yey!!!! DTD!! Then relax  You're appointment is in 2 days...so perfect timing to get a day 21 progesterone test ordered if you wanted to confirm ov? It's 7 days after day of ovulation xx

Yey


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz what time is your appointment? Good luck!!! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bazzb

On way there now!
Will update when done xo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope the visit goes well! Fx'd and :dust:


----------



## bazzb

Hey All

App went good&#8230; I told her I think I ovulated yesterday or am ovulating today. If I don&#8217;t get a period in two weeks I have a prescription for a tablet to take for 12 days and once I stop it I will get a period. She doesn&#8217;t want to give it to me until 2-3 weeks in case you are pregnant it can cause a miscarriage&#8230; 

So I have to go get blood work in 2-3 weeks, call her office two days after that to make sure Im not pregnant and then take the pills.. if I don&#8217;t get my period naturally that is

Have to go back and see her april 16th.. she is super nice, doesnt think my prolactin is any cause for concern... she thinsk I stopped ovualting due to stress (lord knows I have had my share of that)

hope everyone else is well xoxox


----------



## mannymoo

So glad all went well and you have a proper plan of action! Holding out for your bfp in a couple of weeks! X


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny!!

Il keep u ladies updated if that's ok


----------



## xoxo4angel

How exciting for you to be in the TWW! FX'd for you to get a BFP by 22 March! And what a relief to have a proper Dr on your side! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

yes she is a sweet heart! at least she is going to help me :)
FINALLY


----------



## A1983

Yes what a relief! And stress can do so much to you...but you are srarting to see the light at the end now-positive steps  Have a relaxing two weeks...you are getting there now kid! Woop!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks hunny!! I feel so much better
My cm is starting to dry up now too


----------



## bazzb

Check out my temp rise
All look good right??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Very good Bazz! Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## bazzb

Ya thx!!!excited to be in the two even if af shows up :)


----------



## mannymoo

Looking very good bazz. Hoping the temp stays up.


----------



## bazzb

Me too manny! Thx

How r u guys today


----------



## A1983

Amazing temp shift


----------



## bazzb

Thx 
I wonder if I should temp again of just wait out the next two weeks


----------



## xoxo4angel

Temp!! Just kidding, temp if you want to and it doesn't cause you any stress :flow:


----------



## bazzb

Ok let's see what tomorrows is
If I get my cross hairs il stop ;)


----------



## A1983

It's hard isn't it! Ideally id say don't temp as it's stressful in itself in MY opinion and you and your body need stress free times now. Your body is showing you it's doing its job and id personally leave your body to it-it knows what's its doing but needs you to relax  Now I can't say I wouldn't be sticking a themometer in my mouth or looking for cm changes ha ha but if I needed advice I know to keep chilled and distracted by enjoying the next two weeks would be my saviour. Afterall you either want af orca bfp...and stress could potentially prolong this cycle which you don't want-you've had enough you poor sausage! (Although I doubt anything will be delayed as ov always leads to af or if pregnant a bfp). Sorry if this sounds like a rant it HONSETLY isnt  Im very tired and stressed myself-coughinh non-stop, having to take medications that im crying over as hate the thought of any harm coming to my baby by ME let alone anyone else. And family issues-my mother. Worst supportive woman in this world, she is manipulative, selfish and quite honestly toxic and doing me or the rest of my family no favours. Gosh can you tell im sleep deprived?! Sorry for rant xx


----------



## A1983

Excuse typos x


----------



## bazzb

You can rant anytime hunny xxx
I have mom issues also since hubby admitted his oproblem in jan she pretty much told me me not to try and get pregnant right now. So not sure when id te her if it happened

Anytime you need to rant just go for it, that's what we r here for!

Ok so I did temp and I got my cross hairs so I am officially 3 dpo :)


----------



## A1983

That's brilliant Bazz  so happy for you! What does your oh say about it?

Ohh interfering mothers are my bain atm! To make a long story short she is basically treating this baby as her own-she calls him m&m despite me calling him bubs, and even bought a pack of m&m's to put in my baby box. She is currently not speaking to me because I did not let her come to any of my scans-this is my first baby and each scan is the first time I see him bigger/changing-its something personal for me and my OH. She didn't even contact me on my birthday on Friday. She says im shutting her out and as a little girl ive always said id want her at the birth-well things change as you get older and she doesn't realise that...somehow! I don't know if I want her at the birth yet! Her only contact to me was yesterday to say how something very sad is happening to her...fearing the worst I read on... (text msg) only to discover she was referring to not being able to move on since my loss last year and how the 'horror and visualisation' still haunts her. HER??! I'm learning that my mum has very poor coping skills-my loss last year was made so much more incredibly painful due to her reaction. 

We basically were temporarily living with her as had just come back from travelling-on learning about the loss she made the whole thing about her (she believed in God and focused immediately on how there must not be a God to let this happen. She did not talk about how I was feeling and I found myself consoling her about her religion! She even invited 2 church friends round for a debate 3 hours after my news-it was so absurd you could have gotten away with thinking you were dreaming...we rowed, I broke my heart as I needed my mum but she wasn't 'there', I was trapped in her house and had no where to go, so was subjected to this and more. She screamed constantly at my OH for no reason. It was madness. The next day I had to go to hospital to discuss my 'options'...I begged her to support me and she turned around and said 'come on, don't you think you need to move on fron this now'...I was so hurt, my OH was fuming. We basically moved our things into storage and slept on a friends floor knowing I could miscarry at any moment...and all this time I felt I didn't have time to grieve for my baby as I was dealing with 'life'. The day before my operation we moved into our home-all fake smiles to greet our new neighbours. The night before my operation I sobbed-eventhough my pregnancy was a blighted ovum I didn't want to let go of my baby and it's 'home'...My heart broke more than I could imagine after the operation and this baby growing inside me heals my wounds more every passing day x YET my mother can't contact me because she needs to grieve for 'her loss'...it's absolutely crazy. I think that's why I didn't want her to have too much involvement with this pregnancy, ive lost trust plus im protecting my baby from her as I couldn't protect my last baby-I endured so much pain whilst pregnant due to her. We've only been speaking since October time.

Anyway sorry for the long story, couldn't stop typing once I started! 

Cough worse than ever grrrrr, chest so sore-off to drs on Tuesday x


----------



## mannymoo

Ahh A1983 - sending you a big hug. Hope things get better for you soon. Sounds to me like your mum is feeling a bit left out at the moment and as a result she is acting really unreasonably. Maybe you two need to have a bit of a chat and explain to her that you need this time to bond with your baby and that you only want you and DH there when baby is born. Its not unreasonable to want that. Maybe you can do something like get a little "I love Granny" one-sie or something to make her feel a bit more apart of it while keeping distance. My mom lives 6 hours away and lucky for me, she has been very understanding of our wants and needs for when baby arrives. But we had to be very honest and say that we only want visitors when DH goes back to work. She is driving me a bit mad with suggested names though! Hope it gets better soon and hope you had a lovely birthday last week. Sorry - I didn't realise other would have wished you on the day!

Bazz - hooray for cross hair! I think you should ditch the thermometer for the next 10 days. My temps always stayed up until after AF arrived so temping after Ov for me was always a bit of a disappointment anyway. But I am thrilled that you are officially in the 2WW and can't wait to hear what happens when testing time comes around!

Angel - hi! Hope you're doing good!

FMS - not much to report. Got a scan tomorrow and unfortunately DH is in Singapore for the week so I have to go alone. But he is back on Thursday for our 4D scan which I'm really excited about.

Hope you ladies have a lovely week. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Rant away here doll! :hugs: I'm sorry you are having a tough time with your mother. And I know everything is made worse by your cough. Fx'd on Tuesday they knock that chest cold out of your system! 

Manny ~ Yay for scans this week...boo that your DH has to miss one. 

Bazz ~ Yay crosshairs!

Mrs ~ :hi:

ATM I cannot sleep...woke at 4a to pee and have been up the past 2 hours...I need to put this away and try to get some sleep! 

Happy Monday!


----------



## bazzb

83 sorry love just reading your post now. I am do sorry you are having a terrible time with your mom. Rant anytime that's why we r here xx

Manny! Yay for scans especially the 4D one :)

Angel I'm sorry your not sleeping well! Maybe in nesting mode?

Mrs xxx how r u lady

Afm- temp is up even higher today, each day it keeps climbing do at hubby's request I'm going to stick it in the drawer till af comes. Yay for 4 dpo :)


----------



## bazzb

Yay for 17 weeks angel!!!!!


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies  Off home in a bit from Paris-can't wait!! :-/

Ahh Bazz im sooo happy for you-im genuinely smiling just for you  (can't be any other reason atm ha ha!)

Goodluck with Scan Manny-shame hubby can't be there, just another special moment between mummy and baby &#9829; Enjoy x I find my kicks-especially night time ones is such a special moment between me and baby! I often get a big kick if Im sad for a moment-his way of saying 'oi mummy it's ok, im here!' LOVE him... (gosh I owe baby an awful lot of apologies if its a girl ha ha!)

Angel I often wake at 3/4 and struggle to get back to sleep-my advice is if after 15 mins you're still awake go and make a nice drink like milk and go back to bed thinking of nice thoughts  I try to make mine not baby related as that keeps me awake with excitement and anticipation! 

Xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks 83!!!

And Paris that's brilliant :)


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - AF not going to come - PMA!!! But great that temp keeps going up. If you take your temp every day but dont actually chart it on FF, its not really considered temping. You could just do that!

Angel - I haven't slept properly in months. I think our bodies are trying to adjust us to when LO comes.

LOL 1983 - I keep calling mine a boy too. Poor little thing if it is a girls :)

Mrs how are you?


----------



## bazzb

Lol nice idea manny!!


----------



## bazzb

I updated my ticker :)


----------



## A1983

Drs put me on amoxicillin for a chest infection, my temp was 37.7 so need to take regular paracetamol to bring it down as temp bad for baby :-( x


----------



## bazzb

Oh no!!!

I hope it works quickly
Big hugs to u xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no 1983. Sounds horrible. Hope you're in bed keeping warm. Sounds like the weather there is terrible at the moment too. Feel better soon!!

Bazz how are you feeling? I know its only 5dpo but any weird things going on there?

Had a scan this morning and all looking good. Baby was measuring a week and a bit behind at last scan but at todays scan was measuring a couple of days ahead so feeling a lot more relaxed. Also had my next steroids shot so wanting to eat like a horse right now! But all good!


----------



## bazzb

Glad scan went great!! Any pics??

No symptoms really at all
My ears did just start burning lol but


----------



## A1983

Yeah any pics Manny?! Glad all is well and he's fattened up 

Yes im in bed but can't sleep for coughing grrr

Bazz my first symptom was nausea 13dpo! Nowt else x


----------



## bazzb

No nausea here but it is soooooo early anyways


----------



## mannymoo

I never really had symptoms before 9dpo and even then they were so mild, it could have been anything. But getting very excited for testing time. Yay!

No pics from today unfortunately. He just gives a print out of measurements and scan of heart. But hoping to get some nice ones on Thursday so will definitely post them then.

Stay warm 1983!


----------



## bazzb

Looking forward to it :)

How old are you all again
I have the worst memory for ages lol


----------



## mannymoo

34 here and 35 in a couple of weeks. I keep seeing the "Pregnant over 35" board and thinking - I'm just not ready for that yet. Might save it for my next child!

How old are you?


----------



## A1983

I've just turned 30 x


----------



## bazzb

Lol. Save it manny!

I'm 26


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just wanted to post some pics from my scan yesterday. Unfortunately baby either had an arm, a leg, a hand or the umbilical cord across its face from every angle that we tried but we got a couple of pics. I also took a screenshot of when baby kicked its legs right up. In your opinions, is this what I think it is??? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby shot 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3









Baby shot 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









Potty shot.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## A1983

Ohhh how beautiful! It's difficult as 'it' looks rather large so could be the other foot or bum cheek?! He ir she obviously wants to keep you guessing ;-)


----------



## A1983

Ohhh actually I've just seen two feet in the air...maybe 'he' is showing you!! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Thats what I'm thinking A1983. Both legs are definitely accounted for :) I know it could be the cord but looks very "boyish" to me. So much for being team yellow! Now I need to destroy the evidence before DH finds it. He would be so disappointed if he knew I knew. How on earth am I going to keep this a secret?? Very excited and happy though and I know DH will be thrilled because he really wants a little boy.


----------



## bazzb

I think boy!!! :)


----------



## bazzb

Are any of you ladies good at stalking charts??? :)


----------



## mannymoo

I'm not good at it Bazz but I love doing it. Where's the chart?


----------



## bazzb

How do I send a link lol


----------



## bazzb

try this

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&


----------



## mannymoo

Its telling me I need to log in Bazz. Can you take a screenshot of it?


----------



## bazzb

Sure can one sec k


----------



## bazzb

Hope it worked


----------



## mannymoo

oooo - temps are still nice and high Bazz. Even the slight dip today is still way above cover line. Could be an implantation dip but its hard to tell. I looked back at my last chart and I had a big drop in temp at 10dpo. Very interested to see what your temps are tomorrow. When are you going to test? If temps go up higher tomorrow, I would say try hold off testing until Monday because then it could well be implantation today and might need a few days to get into your urine. Very excited for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny ~ The pic's of your LO are adorable! What a doll! I def see what you are seeing...I don't know how you'll be able to keep it from your DH either! Maybe you should ask him if he sees what you see? What a beautiful dilemma to be in! :flower:

Bazz ~ Your temps look great! Solid crosshairs and 8dpo! Let's throw St. Paddy's Dust your way https://www.4smileys.com/smileys/st-patricks-day-smileys/saint_patricks_day42.gif. (Do the gold coins count as dust?)

1983 ~ Hope you are feeling better! 

:wave: Mrs!


----------



## bazzb

Ok thanks girls!

I acutely don't plan on testing
Kinda waiting out AF I feel crampy


----------



## mannymoo

Crampy is good!! Yes - sending the luck of the Irish your way!!!
Angel how are you feeling Hun?


----------



## bazzb

Thx!!

Maybe test around the 23 if she does t show up


----------



## bazzb

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## mannymoo

How is the chart bazz? Can you share another pic?


----------



## bazzb

Sure can :)


----------



## mannymoo

OMW!!! Looking excellent Bazz. Are you still not testing yet? That is VERY patient of you. I would be peeing on a stick as I typed!!! Getting super-excited for another BFP on this thread!


----------



## bazzb

Nope I have not tested!!
Bfn upsets me too much!!

Only a another 5-6 days and ill test lol


----------



## A1983

Ahhh it looks very good Bazz! Here's to a healthy cycle and getting them back on track at least...or of course a bfp! I think you're fab not to test-very strong of you-you need to keep chilled  x


----------



## A1983

Manny what are you doing re baby clothes? As you're team yellow (or have been!) have you just got clothes in neutral colours? Only im actually getting a bit annoyed with not being able to get all these clothes im seeing because they are either boy or girl...and so far have 2 baby grows-that's it! X


----------



## bazzb

Thanks 83 I am surprisingly super chill!


----------



## A1983

That's good Bazz  

I had a nice weekend just gone- walked a lot too-well I say a lot-45 mins?! Ha ha!! I was in the Lake District with my siblings and oh and we walked for a while on the way to find a waterfall...but I turned back with oh after 25 mins as was exhausted, freezing and felt heavy...plus im a lazy monkey! Pop me out on a sunny walk and ill be fine...with lots of rest breaks  But otherwise ill stick to my 30 min gym sessions! Was so beautiful there though-our cottage looked right onto the mountains and we had sunshine, mist, heavy snow-a range of weathers providing different views! Ha ha and even very well timed fireworks just after a suprise birthday cake and present giving! Of course the fireworks werent for me!

Ohh one thing that really annoyed me in Paris last weekend-I dont know how you ladies feel about alcohol during pregnancy but I personally haven't had any despite numerous ppl telling me the odd glass is fine-anyway on my birthday night I plucked up the courage to have half a beer in a Thai restaurant....on bringing it to the table the waiter said 'ohh you drink beer?' To which I replied 'yes' (not that it's any if your business)..and he said 'ohh, be careful!' and walked off..I would normally have said something but I was too stunned-felt like id just been told I was a bad mother and I literally tingled all over with rage! I couldn't drink it all after that-felt too guilty! But what I did have was nice (and calmed me down a bit ha ha!)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust: Bazz! Fx'd for Friday!

1983 ~ Why do people judge? My girlfriend had the occasional glass of wine and her daughter was born big and healthy. I see nothing wrong with your choice...happy belated birthday :cake:

:wave: Manny and Mrs.

AFM ~ MS is limited to nights now. I went yesterday for a monthly visit and to start my progesterone injections. I had another ultrasound while there and he is looking on target. It was nice to watch him kick and confirm what I "thought" quickening was <3 I'm curious if the progesterone is causing me to be hormonal today or if its just par for course at this stage. I'm crying at the silliest things! 

Hope you all are having a nice week. xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel

Glad the ms is lightening up a bit at least! And lovely you got to see bubs again ;)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is well? Tomorrow is a bank holiday in SA so today is like Friday - wooooohoooo!

A1983 - yes, we're just buying neutral clothes. TBH, I didn't really want a whole bunch of clothes at the beginning because they go through them so quickly. So I have about 10 one-sies that people have given us and probably won't get any more until we know if its a boy or girl. At least there are some nice neutral outfits out there but the girly clothes are by far the cutest! Happy Birthday for last week!

It also irritates me when people judge others about drinking. If you're having a bottle of wine a night then maybe. But a glass now and then really isn't a big deal. I've been a bit off drinking this pregnancy but I have had the odd spritzer. Saying that, at our ante-natal class on Monday, the midwife said that new studies have shown that some babies can develop FAS where the mother has only had 1 or 2 drinks the whole pregnancy - that did freak me out a little! But I think it is quite rare. She is, however, a big advocate of drinking (a small amount) when breastfeeding, which made me smile!

Angel - so glad all is well and you got another look at your little one this week. Can't believe you still have MS. You poor thing. Hope it goes soon. Progesterone is evil stuff. It completely messes me up, makes me totally moody, emotional, road-rage-full, hungry, hot etc etc.... So glad that I have been able to stop the pills once again. Hopefully I won't need them again this pregnancy. Why are they giving you shots?

Bazz - I keep trying to chart stalk you but no link? 13dpo and how are you feeling? When is testing day? Friday? Will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Hi to everyone else.
xxx


----------



## bazzb

Sorry I didn't link it to my signature
Ill post you a screen shot 

Awesome tomorrow is a bank holiday :) I'm jealous


----------



## bazzb

Ladies how accurate are opk for detecting hcg at 13 dpo
I had one left and didn't want to wastemy frer so i used my opk
Only a faint line on it which is negative for opk
But after I used it in thinking its probably too early for it to work even if I was


----------



## mannymoo

I wouldn't rely on it Bazz. I get semi-positive OPKs all month around. The only way to really tell with an OPK is if it gets darker over time. But I think you should rather just do your FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. The chart is looking great and the fact that you will be 14dpo tomorrow is quite safe. Very excited to hear how it goes. Please keep us posted!


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx manny

I didn't think they r that reliable this early anyways!
I may test tomorrow or Friday unless my temp drops


----------



## A1983

Yes I've heard of women using them but they are unpredictable and I personally would stick to a normal pregnancy test hun! Yes that is a lovely chart


----------



## bazzb

Ok thx

It was my last opk so the next test will be a frer :)


----------



## bazzb

ive now maped my chart to my signature! for those stalkers out there:haha:


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray. Thanks buzz. In a weird way, I kind of miss charting... Did you do the frer? Temps still looking great!


----------



## bazzb

No I still didn't test 
Will see what happenes over the weekend 

Buzz huh lol :)


----------



## mannymoo

Stupid new iPhone changing my spelling. Meant to be BAZZ :)
Can't believe you haven't tested you. I'm getting so excited for you. Every day that AF stays away I get more and more excited. Keep us posted!


----------



## bazzb

I will
I think it's too good to be true lol
Maybe I have a 16 day luthal phase


----------



## A1983

I'm here stalking


----------



## bazzb

Hehe thanks 83 :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Me too! Stalking away here!


----------



## bazzb

Thanks for the support ladies


----------



## bazzb

Update i caved and used my frer and it was a BFN!!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I was really expecting it to be BFP. Did you use FMU (or at least U that had been held for a while)? Hun don't give up hope. My second pregnancy I only got BFP on 16DPO and even then it was really faint. And that pregnancy ran very smoothly until 11 weeks so the late BFP had nothing to do with the MC. going to keep stalking and keep everything crossed that your luck changes over the weekend. xx


----------



## A1983

Awww, sorry hun. Don't hate me for saying it as I would want to shout 'ohh shut up!' but your cycle may still be sorting itself out..plus it doesn't always happen the first time! Anyway I know you don't need consoling, just be a relief when af arrives in a way for you as then its a clean slate? How ARE you feeling hun?


----------



## bazzb

I'm ok!!

Not upset about the bfn just hoping af will show this weekend!
Don't wanna have to take those pills!
I am sure I must have od though


----------



## bazzb

It was smu but it wasn't diluted at all!


----------



## mannymoo

They will give you blood tests before taking the pills, won't they? When is that scheduled for?


----------



## bazzb

I can go in anytime
So ill go tomorrow am since I'm off


----------



## xoxo4angel

Drat! I thought this would be it! Hopefully tomorrow yields the results you want. You've been so patient with all of this :hugs2:


----------



## bazzb

Xx


----------



## A1983

Hey ladies-how are we all?!

Had a scan today-all lovely  Baby's abdominal circumference is measuring 4 days ahead-everything else normal so it's pushed me to 2 days ahead-do you reckon tye abdominal circumference is something to watch out for? Big baby? Im small but I know that means nothing


----------



## bazzb

I think just a big baby 83!! Glad scan sent well

Well ladies af finally showed up around lunch today very light do far but definitely here

I ended up with a 16 day luthal phase so all good here today :)


----------



## A1983

That's good bazz  fresh cycle, fresh start...and an ovulating Bazz!! Woop x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks love lets hope this is a fresh start :)

How r u


----------



## mannymoo

I agree Bazz - fresh start, fresh cycle and fingers crossed this cycle is a normal length. Do you still take the pills to avoid another 100 day + cycle? I really hope this is a turning point for you and things go back to normal now.

A1983 congrats on a good scan. Were the other measurements also ahead? My last scan showed some measurements being a few days ahead and others being a few days behind. It leveled out to bang on where I should have been. My Dr did say that they generally don't change due dates unless there is a drastic change in measurements. You might find it goes back to measuring on scale closer to the time but maybe just keep an eye on it. On the up-side, it means you get to meet your little one a bit earlier! Yay!

FMS we painted the nursery this weekend which was exhausting. I thought a paint of coat would be a couple of hours but it literally took the WHOLE weekend. I took a few before pics so once we get our furniture and stuff, I'll post the before and after pics.

Hope everyone is well. Bring on another short week. Yeah!!! xxx


----------



## bazzb

Can't wait to see pics!! And painting is exausting if not preggo so i can't imagine lol

Af is here still light so far this but it feel like she may pick up
I start my new job today so I hope she isn't too cruel to me!

Also started my monitor today :)
And manny I bought more if the vitex yesterday !


----------



## A1983

Have you been using the vitex then hun? And is this an ovulation monitor? Goodluck with your first day-lots of choccie


----------



## bazzb

Girls I had a call from the dr today and apparently my prolactin is still a bit elevated AND My thyroid function is low so now I need to take meds for that and be r tested in a month :(


----------



## mannymoo

Aw Bazz sorry to hear that. But I guess on the up-side, they can hopefully regulate it with the medication and get your cycle and hormone levels back to normal. Did the doctor say if you can continue TTC while you're on the meds? I wonder if its as a result of the miscarriage or if its something you've had for a while and just not known about? Either way, lets just hope they sort it out soon and you can get good a pregnant real fast!


----------



## bazzb

She didn't say anything in message about not ttc while on the med
I have too see her in 4 weeks for a retest


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fx'd the thyroid meds do the trick for you this cycle Bazz!

1983 ~ Glad your scan went well. I'm sure his/her little belly is just fine :) I<3 chubby babies!) Did they schedule a follow up scan for you?

Manny ~ Cannot wait to see your nursery! Did your DH ever catch on to your suspicions regarding the LO's gender?

AFM ~ MS has eased up and food taste great again! Occasionally I feel him kick around, but it isn't consistent. My sister said as the weeks progress I'll start to feel him regularly. 

Hope this finds you all well. :hugs:

:wave: Mrs!


----------



## A1983

Ohh you'll feel him ;-) is your placenta posterior? No they didn't re-book any scans, they didn't say anything was up with the measurements, it was just me analysing the report afterwards ;-) but yes it seems babies even out eventually-yeah the other measurements were normal x


----------



## bazzb

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## bazzb

And happy V day 83!!!!! &#9829;&#10084;


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? Its been so quiet on here. Hope everyone had a good easter?
xx


----------



## bazzb

Too quiet!

Hope all is well xox


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - are you back to temping properly again? What are the H's on your chart? Is that a fertility monitor?


----------



## bazzb

Yep those are highs on the monitor! :)
Might not get. Peak this cycle
As its my first


----------



## A1983

Hey ladies! I know it has been quiet-ive missed you! Ohh some more chart stalking *rubs hands together* !! 

I'm all good-looking for houses in a totally new location as planning on moving as soon as maternity leave starts..but its all very daunting! Nowhere looks nice :-( we'll be renting for a bit til we buy once saved up a good deposit, but it means new house, new location, new friends, new baby...and a new job in a year :-/ scared!


----------



## bazzb

83 that's scary all of those Changes but it will be all worth it on the end
Xx


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello everyone!! Gosh, it's been so long! I've just been having a good old read through and catch up on where u r all at. I've been popping in Andys so I did have my eye on things, but had a madly busy few weeks

I'm pleased to say everything is ticking along nicely for me and bump. Nearly 31 weeks now! He/she is very active! Up until this week I'd rarely felt baby move during the days while I was busy at work, and only really got active when I was either chilled out on the sofa at the end of the day, or in bed. But this week, all change, I feel it all the time! My friend at work felt a kick the other day, the first time anyone except hubby has felt it, coz as I say the time it's been most active has been in bed. And the other day I was at my mums and it was really active and my mum and my sister saw a kick through my top! I'm in bed at the mo (7.15am, need to get up..lol) and its kicking away. It's lovely, and so reassuring. 

Other than baby news, what has kept me busy these past few weeks has been mainly work. As I've mentioned before I am a lecturer in a college, and abt 3 weeks ago we got the "dreaded" call to say that OFSTED were coming. Those of U not in the uk OFSTED are the organisation who inspect schools and colleges and who send a shiver down the spines of teachers everywhere!! So they give 48 hours notice and then they come, and they stay for the whole week, observing lessons, looking at management systems, interviewing staff, and students.... So from the minute we got that call it was like the world went into overdrive!! And the whole time I was thinking "I've only got 3 teaching weeks left before I go off for a year, why come now??" Lol. Anyway, the week soon came and went, and we came out with a good result, so all good really, it just didn't FEEL good at the time!!

This week and next week the students are on holiday, and I finish at the end of next week (oh my god, I can't actually believe it!!) so I'll be gone by the time the students return. So in the mean time I am just marking, marking, marking, to make sure everything is tidy and in order when I leave. 

I've got my hospital antenatal classes starting next week, but I've also just arranged a 6 week course called Daisy Birthing, has anyone heard of it? It's meant to be a combination of things like gentle yoga exercise, breathing techniques, self hypnosis/relaxation, with element of active birthing etc. I really like the sound of it, I think if I can learn a few techniques that I can use during labour to relax and help things go smoothly and naturally it's got to be worth a shot hasn't it?

So, think that's about all from me... Glad to have caught up with the rest of you. Hope everyone happy and well xxx


----------



## bazzb

Glad all is well with you mrs , before you know it you wil have your little bundle
At home with you xo

Afm

Tonight hubby and I are driving up north with some pink balloons 
12 as I was almost 12 weeks when I mc
Hubby got us a led flashlight to tie to the balloons and we will release them
He said it will be a star
It was so sweet I balled my eyes out lol


----------



## A1983

Ahh Bazz how beautiful and thoughtful of your husband xx I can understand totally how heart reaching that must have been. The day you have your bubba kicking away in your tum your heart will heal once more-always remembered, but it will feel light and happy again  xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ Such big changes to be made in one year...I think it will make for a wonderful story one day. Having the baby you'll meet other Mommy's who will become great friends. I do see how it could be a bit overwhelming though...I hope it's a smooth transition for you!

Mrs ~ Glad you made it through the " inspection" unscathed. :flower: Sounds like you have some interesting birthing classes coming up. Glad you are well.

Bazz ~ How thoughtful of your DH...I hope you guys had a nice evening. 

Manny ~ :wave:


----------



## A1983

Where art thou ladies?! How is everyone? Bazz is that your chart? Only it says March so wasn't sure  

I'm good-third tri on Sunday! Nothing exciting to report-still looking for houses as moving in 5-6 weeks, just want to find one so we can move, settle and nest! Manny and Mrs its getting so close for you now!!! How is Starry and Angel? Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## bazzb

Wow third tri yay!!!

Yeah that's my char it says march as that's when the cycke started
Not 100% convinced I od but ff says I did lol

How is everyone???


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Bazz, would be amazing if you Oed on CD20. Maybe that means your cycle is going back to normal. The temps look consistent with Ovulation. Did you do any OPKS?

A1983 - congrats on 3rd Tri! Its definitely the best... and the worst of the three :) Hope you find a new place soon.

FMS - 6 weeks left for me. I'm starting to get really excited. Our furniture was delivered this week but still waiting for the chair, linen and accessories. Once everything is there, I will upload some pics. Baby shower planned for the 5th of May but it is a bit of a concern that I will be nearly 37 weeks along and may not make my own party! 

Hope everyone is well?
xx


----------



## bazzb

Yay for furniture and baby showr!
Wie 6 weeks to go crazy exciting

I don't think I od I wasn't opking this cycle
And now today I had quite a temp drop:(


----------



## A1983

What's happening with any medications from your doctor? Are you taking that herbal one Bazz? X


----------



## bazzb

I'm on a pill for my Thyroid
And I'm taking vitex (herbal)

I see the specialist again next tue to check my thyroid


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Glad everyone is doing well! 

Nice chart Bazz! Fx'd!

Manny ~ You've just 6 weeks left! :cloud9: I bet you cannot wait to tie up all loose ends. Yay for baby shower...hopefully your LO arrives AFTER it!

1983 ~ Hope the perfect house jumps out at you over the next few days! 

Mrs ~ How is maternity leave??

AFM ~ My little guy is progressing right along.  So nice to feel him kick around. I have finally started ordering baby things...it's like Christmas around here! :haha:


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies!! :hi:

So sorry I have been MIA for so long! I have just spent ages catching up on you all and glad to see everyone is doing well!!! 

Bazz fingers crossed for you this cycle - that chart looks good! What a really thoughtful and beautiful thing for your DH to do with the balloons. 

Cannot believe Manny and Mrs are soon to be mummies!!! :cloud9: How amazing, hope you and your lo's are keeping well... can't wait to hear about your babies! Hope you make your baby shower manny! 

Angel - how is your bump coming on?? I am 24 weeks on Thurs and feel I am very big. People keep saying am I sure it isn't twins! Erm... no!!! Its great feeling them all the time isn't it. It was very reassuring for us and so we have started shopping too. 

1983 - how are you getting on?? Have you still been going to the gym? I haven't and I feel bad but I have been nervous about doing it so thought why make myself stressed. 

Well we get married in Cyprus 5 weeks today!! :wedding: I cannot wait. Going to be so amazing. Finally sorted a dress for me and bump, thankfully.

Take care everyone!!


----------



## bazzb

Hey starry
Glad your okay and congrats on your up months wedding xx


----------



## bazzb

Everyone ok??


----------



## mannymoo

Love the new profile pic Bazz. Very cute. Are you still waiting to Ov? 

All fine on my side. I just don't sleep and am suffering from severe heartburn and reflux. Can't wait to have baby here and start to feel semi-normal again. Time can't go fast enough at the moment. Hoping to start finishing up work next week and finally put my legs up, watch telly and read a book or 2.

Hope everyone is well?
xx


----------



## bazzb

Wow 36 weeks won't be long now manny
Sorry your having heartburn, where I am from they say if you are suffering with a lot of heartburn your baby will have a head full of hair :)

Yes still waiting to o I so annoyed again
On a positive note I saw the endocronolist last week Andy thyroid and prolactin are all normal now thx to my thyroid meds


----------



## mannymoo

Thats great news Bazz. I really hope that you don't have to wait 100 days before Ov'ing this cycle. Still nothing with OPKs? I though I saw last week that you had a positive but can't see it anymore. Did I imagine that?


----------



## bazzb

It was close to positive so I said it was but then with no temp rise I took it off my chart


----------



## mannymoo

Aww - pity. Really hope you get that pos soon.


----------



## bazzb

Me too I'm so done with ttc soon 
I feel I can't even try yet as I'm not ovulating arghh


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies! Ahh Starry congratulations on your up coming wedding  Ahh your scan pic is so cute! Is that your 20w one?

How is everyone? 

Finally found a house and moving in 2 weeks yipee! Can't wait to settle and have all that time to sort the house out...my mat leave starts in 2 weeks too. I've had a couple of issues, cramping last weekend which led me being admitted for observations and I was given steriods for baby's lungs as they thought he may be on his way after monitoring me...so frightening but it turned out to be just normal cramping and braxton hicks probably from growth! Phew. And then this week my fundal measurement is the same as 2 weeks ago...but mw put it down to baby lying longways and so this tends to take cm's off..it seems it's an inaccurate measuring method but either way its made me worry so rather than just wait another 2 weeks to be remeasured ill ask this week to be measured and have a growth scan if still 25cm. Hate worrying!


----------



## A1983

Hey ladies, how is everyone? Manny-you're about to pop now huh?! How exciting! How are you feeling..got everything ready? Been doing anything to bring labour on? And mrs you're not far behind  

Any updates on what the drs are doing for you Bazz? If this is all since your mc and your cycles were fine before-even in length if you didn't know about ovulation-it just seems they need to be doing more? It's frustrating and hard enough ttc and wanting a baby let alone when your body is acting differently to what your used to? How's hubby? X


----------



## A1983

Ps re my post 2 weeks ago bubs is measuring fine-just such subjective measurements plus his lying position can affect it. All is good with him, bought him some more bits yesterday-playmat, swinging bouncer and cot mobile. Nearly done now


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Sorry for being so quiet. A1983 only 9 weeks to go for you. Bet you're getting excited now. Glad growth is going well.

Bazz hope the cycle is ok. Really hope they are sorting you out.

Mrs and starry, how are you both?

Fms - being induced on Tuesday - only two more sleeps! Can't wait to meet this little one. My amniotic fluid is low so doctor is keen to get baby out. I will keep you all posted. Xx


----------



## A1983

Arrgghh exciting!!!! Yes we want every detail Manny!! Good luck  xxxxx


----------



## bazzb

Yay manny how exciting!!!!!!!

83 it won't be long for u either!!

I'm having another never ending cycle so back to dr wed


----------



## starry83

Hi All! 

Wow manny sooo exciting, good luck for tomorrow. Cannot wait to hear all about it and hopefully see some pics!!! 

1983, glad that all is well with your lo and that the growth is fine... your on the final stretch now! Won't be long until you can have cuddles! 

Bazz, sorry to hear about your long cycle again. The docs definitely need to investigate further, they can be so frustrating at times. 

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Afm, I am nearly 28 weeks now, where has the time gone... so glad to be in third tri :) Off to Cyprus on weds to become a wife. Wish me luck!!! eeeeeeek. Although I am sick of complete strangers asking me and members of my family why we didn't wait! How rude... I feel like screaming in their faces 'because I had 2 miscarriages and a baby was more important to us than me having a bump in my wedding dress!' Its like they think we have ruined our big day or something. Anyway, sorry rant over... I am sure you guys understand... 

x


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Starry. Wishing you a lovely wedding day and a very relaxing break in cyprus. My SIL got married when she was 6 months preggers. I really dont see what the big deal is. Enjoy every minute of it.

Bazz - dam that cycle. You must be getting so frustrated. I'm no expert but I really think you need to go on BCP for a few weeks to see if you can kick start your cycle. Thats what my friend here did when she had a 3 month long cycle after her mc and it seemed to reset the clock. Hope you get some answers soon.

xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Babies, new homes and weddings :cloud9: Thinking of you ladies :hugs:

Bazz ~ I hope you finally get the answers you deserve regarding your cycle xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel!!!

Mann good luck tomrrow wishing you a safe and healthy birth xx

Starry happy sooon wedding day :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi everyone. Team yellow is officially.... Team blue! Our little man, Joshua James Martin, was born at 13h55 rsa time and weighs 2.7kgs. He is so perfect and we are totally besotted! Will update with pic and birth story soon. Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations to you Manny! Happy Birthday Joshua! xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Congrats manny!!!!!!
Can't wait to see pics of the little man xxozo


----------



## A1983

Ahhhh congratulations! Can't wait for your next post  Can't believe we have a real live bub outside of the womb on our thread now wonderful! ! Xxxx


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies

Many cant wait to see a pix


AfmSo there is no explanation as to why no ovulation and periods 
So now I am being sent to a gynaecologist and my dr said they will prob give me clomid or femera to help me ovulate

In the mean time i can take my prometrium to give me a period while I wait


----------



## A1983

That's good Bazz-im glad they are finally doing something productive. I hope you don't have to wait too long to see gyne xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies  sorry it has taken me a while but this little man is taking up all of my time. He is sooo sweet and I so don't mind getting up every two hours to feed him. He isn't much of a sleeper and all he seems to ever want is boob. Apparently this is common for little babies as he is trying to catch up on his birth weight. We went the the midwife on Tuesday and he is back up to 2.6kgs after dropping to under 2.5 so at least he is growing. He was also holding his head up all by himself and she said she had never seen a one week old do this. I think it may have something to do with the steroids shots we got at 26 and 30 weeks.

So the birth  it was pretty intense but could have been so much worse. We went in at 7am and the doctor did a sweep. We then went up to labour and delivery where we got settled in and at about 9am we had the first suppository to start labour. At first it was just like period pains but then at about 10:00, he started the drip going and gave me a second suppository. He then broke my waters which is when all the fun started. His head was already so low so he always predicted it would be a quick labor. Contractions started really quickly and we're running from one straight into the next. It was very intense pain and by 11am I was begging for an epidural. The anesthetist had decided that it was a good time to go for a run (?!?!) so I had to wait 45 minutes for the epidural. I eventually got it just before midday and for a while I could relax and enjoy the experience. Unfortunately the epidural didn't completely numb the whole area and I had a section on my right hand side that felt everything. It was painful but also quite a good thing because I could feel when the contractions were coming and could tell when to start pushing. At about 13h30 we started pushing and the little man was in my arms at 13h55. I tore a little and needed a couple of stitches and he also had to use forceps right at the end but it really wasn't the horrific experience I was anticipating. The healing has been good. I'm trying to have as many salt baths as I can to help the tear heal and already I feel back to normal. 

Here are a couple of pics. He is a real little poser. The cheesy pic is the one they take in the hospital.

I hope everyone is well.

Bazz  glad to hear you are now getting some possible solutions. Hopefully a dose of clomid will sort that system of yours out. I've heard lots of positive stories about BFPs on the first or second round of clomid so fingers crossed!

Mrs  it can't be long for you now. Let us know whats happening and how you're getting on.

Angel  loving the new profile pic!

And A1983  not long for you now either. Have you got your bags packed and everything organized? How are you doing after your scare a little while ago?
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bazzb

Oh manny he is the sweetest!!!!
Congrats again you must be so in love
Glad labour wasn't too horrific you sound like a real champ 
Take care if yourself and the little guy xox


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a doll Joshua is! My sister had an area that didn't take to the epidural, the Dr called it a "hot spot." I'm so glad you are on the mend and your DS is strong...already holding his head up, amazing!! xoxo

Bazz ~ When do you start the Clomid? 

Mrs, 1983, Starry :wave:


----------



## bazzb

Love your pic angel
No idea when or f ill start for sure 
Once I see the gyno I will know more
My family dr said they will prob give me clomid though


----------



## bazzb

Just got the call

My app is June 19:)


----------



## A1983

That's great Bazz, the time will fly by 

Ahh manny thank you for sharing your beautiful birth story-you sound like a little natural! He is an absolute beauty! Were you scared when you were in that much pain? 

And bless you for having to get up every two hours-im sure we'll all have to endure that though :-/ !! Yes im all well thank you-planning on bouncing on my ball a lot and taking red raspberry leaf tea from 35 weeks!

Hi ladies!


----------



## starry83

Hi Everyone

Manny congratulations!!!! Your little boy is so gorgeous, you must be so proud. Your birth story sounds like you took it all in your stride! The first baby for this thread!! So exciting, Looking forward to hearing about more little arrivals soon!!! 

Bazz, glad you have an appointment. I have two friends who were put on clomid and conceived almost immediately after trying for over a year so fingers crossed for you! 

Just back from holiday and our wedding was so amazing!!! Can now finally dedicate time to preparing for our arrival in 10 weeks time (hopefully!) 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsNJR

Ladies.... It's been such a long time since I checked in - and all these developments!! Manny - so many congratulations!! He is gorgeous, u must be so happy. :) 

Just 6 days now till my due date.... Eek! But a funny few weeks its been - long story (it seems it always is with me!).

So as u know I'd had 2 m/c last yr. since these I'd started on aspirin, and things have gone smoothly. I think I said last time that I'd been asking for bloods to be checked for clotting problems, as if I DID have a problem, and the aspirin is what has helped this time, I wanted to know this for sure, and wanted to discuss whether I needed the heparin injections in late pregnancy. After asking everyone and every opportunity they finally took the blood, and I saw a doc 6 weeks later who said they were normal so far, with one test still being done, and they said I'd hear from them if there was any problem. And I never heard, so assumed all was well. 

They'd arranged to see me at 34weeks just to see how everything was going, and at that appt they told me that on this final test there were 2 abnormally low levels, anithrombin and factor s. they assured me that this was not significant and they didn't need to do anything, and I went away quite happy. 

As we then do, I had a bit of a read around the subject and found some research and policies from specialist centres (I'm a trained nurse so knew what I was looking for, and could decipher the good stuff and discount the rubbish!) and basically my opinion was that I should be being offered these injections, and the low levels I had we're still leaving me at risk of a late loss (still birth). One piece of research said as high as 1 in 40 chance of loss in final weeks!! So of course I went back to the doctors (my GP was very good and rang throug to the hospital while I was sat with him, and he got me a consultant appt the next working day which was fantastic) and FINALLY they pulled out their own policy and ageed that my levels DID indicate that I needed the injections! 

Within 10 mins of this I'd been prescribed the injections, given my first dose, and was sent away with a months supply to do myself everyday! 

I was told that because of these drugs (which are to thin my blood slightly), plus the aspirin which I'm also still taking (having previously been told I could stop at 36weeks, but they changed their mind with these developments...) they do not want me to go overdue, and they implied that I'd be admitted for induction of labour on my due date - next Monday. But in the mean time said they'd see me at 39 weeks to make a "plan". Well today is that day, and in a couple of hours I've got my appt and should know what's going to happen next! 

I've also got an appt with the haematologist on Thursday. This is a 2 hour appt in a day unit so not 100% sure what they'll do, but hopefully I'll know a bit more abt these blood level after that. 

So I've got an action packed few days ahead, and hopefully will have babe in arms by this time next week!!

So... Told u it was a long story. But u know it is such a good job I pushed for those bloods to be taken. If I hadn't we would be none the wiser now, and certainly wouldn't be having these jabs, and those huge risks would still be there. Scary stuff. And not just getting the bloods done, but then actually finding out myself about the results and their implications.... 

I also found that the levels I have would give a 1 in 6 chance of early loss, which clearly explains our problems last year. So I'm glad we know that too, coz of course we'd have probably faced more of the same problems in the future when thinking about baby number 2....

Anyway, enough of my moaning! Glad to see positive news from you guys, bazz with your appt coming up, and more healthy bumps continuing to grow and develop. And Starry, congratulations on your wedding!! We r coming up to 2 year anniversary. It's such a fantastic time isn't it? Any pics? 

Take care all of u, and I promise to update u very soon!! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Mrs well done on the pushing for more tests and answers-I would be EXACTLY the same-and thank God they listened and didn't palm you off. I'm also a trained nurse-albeit Psychiatric, but I do follow up things by having a good read-which does have its drawbacks though at times feeding my anxieties around certain areas! A lady I know has antiphilosophid syndrome and lost a baby to this blood clotting disorder at 8 months...because the medical team said she would need to have had 3 mc to be tested-so only after did she find out her problem. So sad. I worry as until I have my baby in my arms I feel so vulnerable...but I try to see me as not having a blood issue as my mc was a blighted ovum...I asked for the blood tests before getting pregnant with this little one and would have certainly pushed for them but I feel I don't have any reason to...gosh im changing the subject before I start over thinking..!!

One week to go-how exciting!! Are you team yellow Mrs? 

Have any of you had your whooping cough vaccine - the one they give during pregnancy? I've had to liaise with paediatricians re my baby having the jab due to a bad reaction my half sister had 50 years ago (she seizured after both vaccines-the third was omitted-and she is brain damaged) -it's been a very difficult time actually-I broke down yesterday as just don't know what to do...but the professional advice is that the vaccine is different now and acellular and so poses very limited side effects. I think I've decided to go with the vaccine but am going privately where they space them out (and further things I wont bore you with here!) Xx


----------



## bazzb

Congrats on the wedding starry!!!

Mrs it seems a god thing you pushed for the testingxx
Sometimes we know our bodies better than the dr

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bazzb

Where have all my ladies gone!! Hope u r all well
Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz not long till your app. Hoping that is the start of a new era for you. Any sign of ov or af this cycle?

Mrs wondering if you've had your little one yet? Must be imminent if not already happened.

How are the other preggers ladies doing? Can't wait to hear about more babies being born...

Fms josh takes up all my time. I thought I would be watching Telly and reading books for maternity leave. I was soooo wrong. But he is very precious and I love him more and more every day.

Xx


----------



## A1983

Yes how are you doing Bazz? Mrs?

I'm good ta-although tired the time! 

Can I ask-do you think im big for 35 weeks? Im getting a bit worried about having a big baby-im tall and small framed and have eaten loads during pregnancy-not put on any weight, but then I don't think im capable of doing so. OH is big framed and tall too and was a big baby (his mum had a cesarean with him and his sister but thinks this is more due to her small pelvis). People just keep telling me how big im getting and ive still got a while to go-espesh if I go overdue.

https://db.tt/NBVNqHYz


----------



## bazzb

I don't like your big at all!
You look great!


----------



## mannymoo

Wow. Looking amazing a1983! Growth will start to slow down a bit towards the end so don't worry at all!


----------



## A1983

Thank you x Not worried about figure etc-just don't want complications due to having a big baby but I guess you can't tell from looking at a bump. X


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies, 1983 I dont think you are too big at all! You have a gorgeous bump! 

I keep getting asked if I am having twins, then when I say no they are like your gonna have a huge baby!!! I think its because I am small framed too, our babies have nowhere else to go except outwards! I love my big bump tho! You have stayed so slim too! 

Hope everyone else is doing well, can't wait to hear some more baby updates soon. 

Hope your appointment goes well on Weds Bazz x


----------



## starry83

JFYI here is my bump last week at 31 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







988658_10152918787400068_1484671589_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mannymoo

You're also looking stunning starry. I must say, as much as I love my little boy, I'm really missing my bump too. Enjoy this time...


----------



## bazzb

Starry you look great too!! It won't be long now before all the babies arrive ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies!

Look at those sweet bumps Starry & 1983! 

Manny and Mrs I know you ladies have to be just smitten with your LO's! 

Bazz ~ Your appointment is coming up! 

I've been busy getting the nursery together and remodeling a bathroom...I believe I've taken nesting to an extreme! :haha:

I'm tying up loose ends now...nursery is nearly complete:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## A1983

Ohhh Angel that's a gorgeous nursery  yes im nesting lots too-going to wash all his towels and clothes today and get hospital bag ready this week!

Has Mrs had her baby?! Am I having a huge baby brain moment?!

Gorgeous bump Starry!! &#9829; Oh and Manny I am SO going to miss my bump-as much as I can't wait for bubs to be here, I love my bump and he's safe and where I want him-with me 24/7


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ I'm only guessing that she has had her baby, I don't really know. I thought she was due early/mid June :shrug: And how sweet washing baby things...I've done the same :cloud9: Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## mannymoo

Mrs must have had her baby by now. Mrs???

Angel what a beautiful nursery. Love the name pierce!

Bazz wasn't your app today??


----------



## bazzb

Angel love the crib and the train xo
It's so nice to hear from you again!!

Manny my app is tomorrow and I am completely dreading it
Also finished my prometrium pills on the 6th but still no af!


----------



## A1983

I think Bazz's appointment is tomorrow x

Yes Mrs-updates please ;-) bless her-she's probably between cuddling her baby non-stop and trying to catch up on sleep!

Just seen her timeline-she's 41+1 so still time! Maybe she's busy bouncing on all sorts ;-)


----------



## bazzb

Mrs said in a earlier post that her due date was in 6 days
She said that on June 6, so he should be her now! ;)


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck today buzz. Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## bazzb

Hey Ladies

An update:
I had my app with the gynecologist today. He was brilliant!! 

He said there is obviously lack of ovulation happening and if it was caused by the MMC that it would be sorting itself out by now. (which is what I have been saying since January but no one would listen) He did say I should try and gain a little weight. I am 5&#8217;3 ½ and about 113 pounds. I do eat though I just have a high metabolism. Anyways, he said he thinks it is a combination of me being a bit small, my thyroid issue and maybe the MC. 

So he gave me more progesterone to take if no AF by July 1. I am hoping I get my period before that I hate taking the progesterone but whatever right. Then once I get my period I have to call his office and schedule an appointment. AT that point he will prescribe me some sort of fertility medication to make me ovulate&#8230;.

Worst case scenario is I take the extra pills starting July 1 and still no AF come back and see him in august and we go from there.

He also offered hubby to go for a sperm analysis although we know the big issue is me ovulating, it is nice to make sure hubby is working as he should also. 
So all in all I feel we got a lot accomplished today hopefully in a month or two I can start my fertility meds!


----------



## A1983

Ahhh that's brilliant Bazz-so did he say he's had a lot of ladies in your situation? And he seemed very positive about getting it all sorted and you ovulating again?


----------



## MrsNJR

Just had a VERY quick catch up ladies... Sorry to have kept you all waiting for news, made me smile that you've all been wondering abt me...

Well, I am a mummy! Our beautiful baby boy, Oliver Andrew, finally arrived on 13th, weighing 9lb 2oz. We had a long wait after being induced on the 10th and some dramatics in the labour ward ending with 2 failed ventouse attempts and a forceps delivery. But all is well that ends well, and he really is perfect. 

I will give u ALL the details very soon! 

Xxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh congratulations Mrs!!! Yey! Will look forward to the details and a PIC!! Xx


----------



## bazzb

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats mrs!!! Another blue bundle!cant wait to see a pic. I hope motherhood is treating you well. How much hard work???

Buzz I'm liking the plan that you now have. It's about time they took you seriously. Well done.


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry - phone always changes bazz to buzz...


----------



## bazzb

Lol buzz!


----------



## starry83

Ahhhh congratulations Mrs! So happy to hear the news of another baby on this tread. Hopefully we can be treated to a pic when you have the time. 

Bazz that is great news, you now have a plan and a way of moving forward and your gynaecologist sounds great. 

Angel, I love your nursery! How gorgeous with the name on the train! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## starry83

I have just realised that everyone is having or have had boys on this thread... am I going to complete that and make it all boys?! I can't wait to find out what we have in here!!!


----------



## A1983

Im team yellow too despite calling bubs a he all the time!


----------



## starry83

Ah yey!! Someone else is playing the waiting game with me... 

Do you have an inkling its a boy then? I am so unsure... although everyone says its a boy because of my bump... do you get that with yours?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Glad you now have a Dr who actually listens to you! I cannot wait for your BFP!

Mrs ~ Congrats on your big boy! Glad you both are doing well.

Manny ~ I imagine you've settle nicely into motherhood :cloud9: How is your DH with him?

Starry & 1983 ~ :wave: It would be something if we all had boys! I'm too Type A to not know, but I applaud all of you for keeping it a surprise. 

1983 is up next to have her LO...FX'd for a smooth delivery! xoxo


----------



## mannymoo

Yay. Can't wait for the next lot of babies to come!

Josh has been screaming for 4 hours! Fun!!! Just poured myself a big glass of wine! X


----------



## bazzb

Lol nice manny 
Enjoy it


----------



## bazzb

Af arrived!!!!!!


----------



## A1983

Yey Bazz!!! What does that mean now-seeing how this cycle goes or still having ovulation meds?

Starry my bump is all out front but then I think id carry this way for any gender because of my frame-tall and slim. Yes my intuition says boy-will have to wait and see!

Thanks Angel  &#9829;


----------



## bazzb

Well yesterday was Just y spotting but today it's heavy normal AF sonim now cd 1!

I have to call the dr tomorrow And depending on when I can get in to see him this cycle or next should be medicated


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Bazz. How many days was your cycle this time around?


----------



## bazzb

91!!
Last was 129
Calling the dr tomorrow!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck. Hoping you can start the treatment ASAP.


----------



## starry83

Yey Bazz! So glad you got AF, hope you get treatment sorted for this next cycle.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ditto!


----------



## bazzb

Got an app for Wednesday! Wish me luck


----------



## mannymoo

Keeping everything crossed for you bazz! X


----------



## bazzb

Thank you manny!


----------



## bazzb

I went to the dr last week and had day 3 bloods taken to check ovarian reserve and also my thyroid and prolactin

Hubby goes for his seman analysis in the 12th
Then we go back for the results and hopefully I get done meds for ovulation at that time


----------



## A1983

Ohh you should have your blood results back soon then Bazz or do you need to wait for semen analysis? Sounds like you're being well looked after though-wont be long ;-) xx


----------



## bazzb

I think they will just tell me after the semen thing but I'm not sure!


----------



## starry83

No not long to wait now bazz then you can get your cycles back on track :)


----------



## starry83

Ooooh 1983 - your due this month!! Yey to you!! x


----------



## A1983

I am indeed...arrgghh!!  Getting the final bits this week then im resting-am getting too uncomfortable and achey for all this nesting and preparing!


----------



## starry83

Yes get everything done then rest! Have you / when did you finish work? I am not planning on finishing until I am 38 weeks, but got every Wednesday off until then so not too bad. I have been having terribly sore hips when I sleep, so achey and keeping me awake. Someone I know recommended reflexology, I had my first session last night and no sore hips!!! I cant believe how much it has helped my body. She said that its really beneficial in the last few weeks of pregnancy and also that reflexology can actually encourage labour once you have passed your due date. Get me booked in for 40 + 1! ha ha. Just thought I would let you all know :)


----------



## A1983

Thanks Starry! My back is sore atm but that's due to me overdoing the cleaning with pregnancy ligaments being looser! I finished work at 32 weeks as we moved to Bath!


----------



## starry83

Oh you lucky thing finishing at 32 weeks! I sooooo wish I had. Especially in this heat, sat at a desk all day! I am covered in sweat... attractive! Ha ha. 

Oh yes the cleaning... my nesting has just started and its made me a bit manic. DH has to keep telling me to stop and rest he will do it, but you know how it is, its not the same! Ha ha.


----------



## A1983

It's soooo not the same!! My oh says the same bless him-but we have very different standards and our eyes apparently see different things ;-) yes it's gorgeously hot! But im actually indoors it's too hot so you're not missing out from my end ha ha! I would try the beach but Bournemouth being the nicest one to us, 2 hours is too far- 'just in case'! So im currently reading my book enjoying the occasional breeze through my windows. .may get a paddling pool instead ;-)

How is everyone else? Bazz-4 days til spermy tests!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. How is everyone? BaZz any results yet? A1983 only 6 days to go!!! Any signs that things are starting??


----------



## A1983

No signs yet Manny! I'm doing all I can too! Odd hour of cramping but nothing more. Did you go into labour naturally? How are you doing?!

Yes Bazz keep us updated hun! X


----------



## mannymoo

I was induced 10 days early due to low amniotic fluid so I can tell you too much about pre labor signs. Hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting too long. Keep us posted. X


----------



## A1983

Of course I will  x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Excited for you 1983!

:wave: ladies!


----------



## bazzb

Didn't realize it was so close!!! Yay 

Im ok
Dh went formsperm test Friday guess I'll hear in a few weeks 

Also I've been tempting and ff says im 9 dpo and that i od cycle day 14!!!


----------



## bazzb

Chart pic


----------



## mannymoo

I would agree with ff bazz. Definitly looks like you ovulated. Did you do any opks to confirm it? Maybe your cycle is back to normal... Yippeeee!


----------



## bazzb

No opks I was just relaxing about ttc until,after my vacation in aug


----------



## starry83

That chart looks great bazz, maybe your cycles are returning back to normal now!!  

1983 - waiting to hear updates! So exciting!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

BAZZ How exciting!! :dust: :dust: Fingers crossed!!

Mrs & Manny ~ Cuddles to the babies!

1983 ~ Any day now! I hope you are holding up well xoxo 

Starry ~ We are almost there! I don't want to rush to August though, I believe I'll miss his kicks.


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Angel-im really worried about how much im going to miss him being in my tum-ill miss his kicks, my middle of the night rolls (the only you and I know I can feel you at this very second), him being with me everywhere I go-and only me  It is just pure love and adoration and I know it will only grow and grow once he's here in my arms-but pregnancy is something so special and beautiful x


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ It really is...I'm not sure I am ready to share him! LOL! Although, I cannot wait to see my DH's reaction when it all comes to fruition! 

Fx'd for things to go smoothly for you...cannot wait to hear your birth story! :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Enjoy your bumps! I am missing mine terribly. I love my little boy and I love my little boy and I love him being here but it was so special when it was just the 2 of us. Xx


----------



## A1983

Exactly Manny-just the two of you. ..boohooo!! *sob*!!


----------



## starry83

Yeah I think I am going to miss my little ones wriggles too! Im with you angel in not wanting to rush to August!


----------



## mannymoo

Happy due date A1983! Hope something is happening there. 

Bazz have you tested or are you going to anytime soon? How the temps?


----------



## bazzb

Hey I'm in cd 28 14 dpo I did test at 12 dpo as I had some ic bfn but totally Okay with that as we go on holidays in 2 weeks! 
I'm having a lot of pressure down there tonight checked my cervix an saw a small dot of pink so hoping af is just around the corner !!

Howe Joshua??

Happy due date also 83!! :)

Hi eeryone else


----------



## mannymoo

Even if it is bfn at least its no longer a 100 day cycle. And that way you can enjoy your holiday and maybe even come home with a little holiday bean on board:) Where are you off to?

Josh is good. He has started smiling big gummy smiles which is so cute. Will post a pic when I'm not on my phone. I've had all the inlaws here for two weeks - very exhausting - but they left yesterday so enjoying the peace and quiet.

How is everyone else? X


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies! Ohh I hope af is on her way for you Bazz-and yes enjoy your holiday with some nice holiday loving and who knows ;-)

No signs here grrr...feelva bit sad that this date wont be his birthday after all these months of it being suchca special date? Am I being silly? Dtd yesterday and long walks (well as much as I could as feet really hurt due to weight-so 45 minute veeeery slow walk!) and lots of bh last night-but they are nothing new. Rlt, epo, bouncing on ball. ..nothing. seeing mw on Wednesday to discuss sweep.

Hi everyone! X


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies
Woke up this am to light bleeding, cramps and a headache!
So yay 28 day cycle!!!!


----------



## A1983

Yey!!!! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Great news bazz. Now you can really get down to ttc. So excited for you!

83 try pineapple. Even though I was induced I had pineapple a few days before and got major bh contractions.


----------



## A1983

I've been having uncomfortable bh for 2 days now-worse at night. No cramping though...and yes eating pineapple but will up it to daily! Thanks


----------



## bazzb

Good luck love!


----------



## mannymoo

Getting exciting. Baby's arrival must be imminent. Thinking of you. X


----------



## starry83

So happy for your cycle being back to normal bazz!!! Bet you are so relieved :) 

1983 - it won't be long I am sure. I know its probably easier said than done but try and enjoy these final last few days because in a short while (compared to the 9 months of pregnancy!) you will be a mummy!!! How exciting. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bazzb

Anymore babies yet????


----------



## mannymoo

Surely there must be a new addition by now?!? A1983 thinking of you. Hope all going smoothly!


----------



## A1983

As in my little monkey-nope!! He's still in there ladies! 5 days over now, sweep booked for Sunday morning! Off to the outdoor swimming pool today to chill and rest my poor achey toes! 

Bazz did your period come and go as it should? 

Mrs and Manny-are you bfing? If so any tips? Only the ladies on another post on here have really struggled bless them and most id say now ff. Obviously id LOVE to bf and will persevere, but im sure these ladies said the same! I've bought an electrical breast pump, nipple cream and shields, ice and heat pack for engorgement and let down/flow...just hope with all this and support from bfing experts ill be ok!

How is everyone doing? :-D


----------



## starry83

Ah 1983 - baby will be here soon I am sure. He just loves his home so much! Have a nice day at the outdoor swimming pool O:)

Angel, how are you getting on?? I have PUPPPS which is a rash on my stretch marks, no harm to be or baby but it itches like mad!!!

Hope everyone else is well and the new mummies are settling in with their little ones! x


----------



## mannymoo

A1983 I am bf'ing and so far it has been going great. The midwife that helped deliver josh insisted that I put him on the boob when he was about 20 minutes old (lots of people wait several hours) and he took to it straight away. I definitely recommend that. The only thing I've struggled with is his cluster feeding in the evening. I can sometimes nurse him from 17h30 to 20h30 straight!! But apparently it is totally normal so just make sure you've got a comfy chair and someone you can order around for a cup of tea (sometimes wine!!) in the evenings. Also, I would get terribly concerned when he showed signs of being crampy quite often ( arching back, getting flustered, pulling on nipple etc). Don't worry about it - totally normal too. Rather stay off all of the cramp meds like infacol etc. Unless he is crying for hours at a time, it really is normal. Can't wait to hear how it all goes. It is such an exciting time.

Starry sorry about the rash. Could it be from all the heat?

Ladies can we have some bump pics???

Bazz where are you now in your cycle?


----------



## bazzb

5 days over due! Come on baby :)

I'm on cd 5 and AF is pretty much gone :)
She did kick my but on Tuesday with severe cramping and heavy bleeding but other than that it wasn't bad!

Hoping for another normal cycle


----------



## mannymoo

That's great bazz. Now that it seems to be normal again, you should try SMEP. It worked for me... Twice! Good luck. X


----------



## bazzb

Gonna just ntnp this cycle as we will be on vacation back home and staying with family!
So not focussing on ttc this cycle. 

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## starry83

Thats good to get a bit of bf'ing advice Manny. I will try to encourage it as soon as possible with my little one too if that helped. Ha ha, like the sound of a wine in the evenings, god how I have missed it! Yeah it could be the heat, I slept with a cold wet flannel on my tummy all last night and that really helped. 

Bazz happy ntnp cycle, it will do you so much good to enjoy your holiday and just relax, you never know this could be the month!

Here is my latest bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mannymoo

Wow! Amazing bump starry. It looks like baby hasn't dropped yet... But that could also be the photo. Congrats on reaching term yesterday. I guess baby could come any day now. Hope the rash gets better now that its cooling down a bit.

Bazz happy vacationing!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ 5 days over...come on LO, no more being shy!

Starry ~ What a darling bump! My friend had PUPPs, not fun :/ I think she often too quick, brisk oatmeal baths to help alleviate the itch. We're almost there! 

Manny ~ Great tips on BFing. I hadn't heard of cluster feeding...Keep the pointers coming. Any new pics of Joshua? 

Bazz ~ Yay for normal cycle. Sorry about the cramps, surely it was a good flushing your body needed :hugs: Nice of you and DH to take the ntnp approach this month...I'm still sending :dust: your way!

AFM ~ I'll post a bump pic shortly. At my Dr appointment Monday I was 1.5cm, but cervix was still posterior. I know I can walk around forever dilated, but wouldn't mind if he wanted to come early (preferably around 38 weeks) its so hot out...wishful thinking. This boy isn't budging! This Monday is my growth scan...Dr says I'm measuring average, but will confirm with the us. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## A1983

Ahh thanks Manny that's brilliant advice-and well done you for doing so well with bfing! Pool was lovely today  my little monkey is soooo active still too-don't know how he manages with such little room! Here is bump today and if you look closely you'll see a teeny bump to left of belly button-that's his foot sticking out!

https://db.tt/JS6033pD

Ahh that's great Bazz, rest and relax def and enjoy your hols!! 

Gorgeous bump starry, sorry about the itching-have you been piling on the creams, im forever putting cream on and it stops any itching I do have...

Bazz id love a growth scan just cos im convinced im hiding a 12lb baby in there ha ha-my length meaning he's tucked away a bit more! :-/ but all I can do is wait and hope!! Eurrgghh feel sick-just downed a load of rlt...


----------



## A1983

Ok-twice tonight now ive felt wet down there-wiped with tissue first time and it covered most of a square of kitchen roll and was sticky...so not watery or sweet smelling. The second time just now im lying on my side and feel a little wet/gush-as if semen leaking-felt with fingers and (I have to be detailed here!) It was like very loose egg whites-so vaginal secretions when aroused and again quite a bit when wiped? Lots of bh's but thats nothing new...and baby extremely active the last couple if hours during this. Phoned l&d and she thought it sounded like the show? Ie plug? And to call back if I got any gushes....so its stretchy/liquidy, copious, clear...any ideas?*


----------



## bazzb

Sorry i can't help you 
Maybe one f the new mommies has some dea


----------



## A1983

More gushes-on way to get checked!


----------



## bazzb

Omg it may be happening!! Keep us posted hun


----------



## A1983

On way back home! Mw said it's most likely my plug (it can be different consistencies clearly!) and it can reform-boo! And my cervix is high and posterior. Loads of bh though but off to bed now-could be days off still!


----------



## mannymoo

Yaaaayyy 1983! So exciting! I know they say baby could come days/weeks after having a show but still, it's a real sign that things are happening. And some women have babies hours after having it. Lets hope you are one of those women. Definitely keep us posted and good luck!!! X


----------



## bazzb

Oh that's too bad!!!
Ill say any extra prayer for you tonight lady!

Thx for updating


----------



## mannymoo

Ps - amazing bump. How have you stayed so skinny?!? You are all baby. V jealous. :)


----------



## bazzb

She was looking quite sexy is that itty bitty bikini ;)


----------



## A1983

Ha no further signs-well a bloody show this morning but after another trip to hosp it still is just a show-I so thought a show was supposed to be mucousy and not liquidy with a slight stretch! Anyway back home and no signs...sweep tomorrow but mw doesn't think it will do anything as my cervix is still high and closed-it needs to have started thinning at least. .all this was exciting though-despite no real progress!

As for my weight-yep im all bump but I think ill always be due to being so tall anyway! I actually love being pregnant as makes me feel more womanly and not so pole like ;-)


----------



## mannymoo

Maybe try go for a long slow walk this evening. Hopefully that can help thin your cervix. So close... Be prepared - the sweep is not the most comfortable thing in the world. Fingers crossed it helps get things started. X


----------



## A1983

Well it can't be any worse than labour!! :-/


----------



## xoxo4angel

How trying 1983..seeing as you are over due why didn't they just go ahead and do the sweep? How far will they let you go over before they induce?? 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## A1983

I know! Well my sweep is tomorrow so they're probably sticking to that...then 12 days over they induce...so next Fri!


----------



## A1983

Unsuccessful sweep-so annoying!! She couldn't even reach my cervix boooo so fed up now. Another sweep booked for Wed and then induced Friday :-( do you know if you have to be bed bound during induction ie when on a drip? X


----------



## mannymoo

Oh booo. Lets hope Wednesdays one is more successful. With my induction, I had pessaries (sp?) to start and then the drip a couple of hours later (pessaries didn't seem to do anything except give mild af type pains). I could move around the room with the drip but tbh all I wanted to do was stand next to my bed. It was so quick for me that I had my epidural about 2 hours after the drip and couldn't move after that anyway. Being induced really wasn't bad. I will go that route next time too but will ask for the epidural at the same time as they start the drip. Not long now. Relax and enjoy this week!


----------



## bazzb

I guess baby is very comphy inside mommy!
Good luck on Wednesday xo


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny xx and yes but Mummy is not comfy!


----------



## bazzb

I can imagine your quite uncomphy
I hope he comes soon :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Unsuccessful sweep-so annoying!! She couldn't even reach my cervix boooo so fed up now. Another sweep booked for Wed and then induced Friday :-( X

:dohh: FX'd changes are brewing...does knowing you'll be induced Friday help at all? (I just imagine I'll be on edge at the 40 week mark and out of sorts by 41.)


----------



## mannymoo

Angel - congrats on reaching term today. C'mon baby angel! You can come now. X


----------



## A1983

Erm having the induction booked for Fri is frustrating me as I want to labour naturally, and I don't know what else to do! For the past 24 hours and about every 15-30 minutes (so not regularly) I get such a tightening and unlike bh's so far, I have to stop what im doing and just blow through them-it builds up right from low down and tum goes rock hard and it's like an achey tight cramp-but different to period cramps...lasts about 20-40 seconds-they vary. Is this something or nothing? I've read some women having contractions for days and I don't even know if this is that. 

Ha Angel you could be having your baby before me at this rate! Congratulations on reaching term


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo that definitely sounds like it could be something. Do they keep coming even if you are walking around? I don't think you will need the induction on Friday!!


----------



## A1983

Yes they do...and just had a sleep-when actually asleep I didn't have one...but as soon as im awake I do-only had 3 in 90 minutes though.. they tend to come on as soon as I move too. Those 3 ive just had during nap (when woken up ie cos phone has gone) we're painful-so much so im really worried how im going to be when im actually in labour! X


----------



## mannymoo

You will have so much adrenalin running through you during labour. It will all be fine. Hope baby makes his move soon... And that its quick and pain free!!


----------



## mannymoo

Wondering why I just called baby "him". You are team yellow aren't you?


----------



## A1983

Because I keep calling bubs a him ha ha-but yes I team yellow


----------



## bazzb

Lol say him as well
We need some girls on this thread though!


----------



## A1983

Quick update-contractions 10 mins apart from 8pm-2am, couldn't decide whether to sleep or bounce/bath etc-they were painful and could not sleep if they were to continue so after lying in bed for 2 hours they did subside. It was a relief but also I worried id undone all my hard work. Slept til 6am-waking about once an hour to a contraction (especially when turning in bed???) Now im up, had brekkie and washed so gonna drink rlt and bounce-so far nothing happening :-( is this a bad sign for things progressing? Sent oh off to work today. One friend says to sleep this arvo, another says to stay upright..don't know what to do-prob a bit of both. Just don't want to get to 2am again and still no further as ill need energy for when in actual labour x


----------



## mannymoo

I say sleep while you can. You are going to need all your energy soon. Maybe try prop your pillows up a bit so you're not lying down. And do some bouncing/walking while you are awake. Any more show or signs of water breaking?


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny, no only teeny bits of mucous when wipe sometimes. Will have a nap in a bit x


----------



## starry83

ooooh 1983 just caught up with the goings on! I do hope that you go into full blown labour soon, but even if you don't and you have to be induced you will soon see your gorgeous little baby! It will probably come quite quickly once induced as you sound like your in early labour now. I have no advice for you on the walking / bouncing front but just wanted to wish you a massive good luck!!!! x


----------



## mannymoo

Any change 1983?


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983...can only hope you are holding your LO! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## mannymoo

Well something must be happening if we're not getting a response. So exciting!!! Good luck 1983. Hope it's going/gone well. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Good luck Hun!!

Hi everyone hope your all fantastic!


----------



## A1983

My little GIRL has been born!!! She is absolutely gorgeous and we're so happy. However I've had a really hard slog of it all-will update when better x


----------



## bazzb

Oh a girl finally!!!! :)
Big congrats hunny

Hope your okay xoxo


----------



## mannymoo

A girl!!!! Hooray! Huge congrats to you both. Can't wait to hear all about it and see a pic of your little princess! Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

A girl, how wonderful!! Congratulations 1983! Hope you recover quickly xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce Vaughn was born today August 4 (37+6). 6.15oz. :cloud9:


----------



## mannymoo

Oh angel. What a lovely surprise for a Monday morning. So pleased your little man has arrived. Please let us know how he came about when you get a few minutes. And both you new mums please can we get a piccy! Hope all is well. Xx


----------



## starry83

Ahhhhh!! Congratulations to both new mummies!! And a big well done!! Can't wait to see pics x


----------



## mannymoo

You're next starry! How you feeling?


----------



## bazzb

Congrats angel!!!! Xo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Starry is up next :)

G'morning ladies. 

My story is quick. Sunday around 1630 I called my sister to ask her what the difference between water leaking and peeing would be like. I was not, at this time, having contractions, but couldn't stop "wetting myself." She said to be safe, to go up to the hospital and get check. So around 1700 we got in the car and that's when these unreal contractions hit me. Arrived at the hospital L&D ward at 1730, Pierce was born at 1738. They barely had time to get my first name. I had a precipitous labor...nearly pushed him out on the elevator. Thank God we left when we did! :closecall: Now here we wait...We should be going home today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## starry83

Wow Angel! What a birth story!! How quick!!, when your little man decided he was coming he went for it! So pleased your both doing so well. He is gorgeous too!!! Little cutie.

Yeah me next, have a feeling I'm gonna go overdue tho, although midwife says she would be shocked if I do because the baby is so low and fully engaged so we will see! Will keep you posted x


----------



## mannymoo

Angel he is beautiful. And he was obviously very keen to get out of there. It must have been very scary for you. I'm so pleased all is well and you are hopefully home by now with your little prince. Good luck for the next few days and getting him settled in. Xx

Starry can't wait to hear how yours goes. I think yours will be a few days early too.

A1983 how are you getting on?

Bazz how are the holidays?

Fms all is good and josh gets cuter by the day. I love this little man so so much. We are going on holiday tomorrow which is a five hour drive! Wish me luck!!

Xx


----------



## A1983

Congratulations Angel and wow on the birth...I think I had your birth for you then as well as mine! Still very poorly-awaiting results to see if I need another blood transfusion. Once better ill tell all and post pics xx


----------



## mannymoo

Blood transfusion? Oh my word! What have you been through??? Poor you 1983. Really hope you recover quickly. How is your little girl? Does she gave a name yet? Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you 1983...and blood transfusion? Sending positive thoughts your way. Cannot wait until you are well enough to share.

Manny ~ Life currently evolves around feeding Pierce. I know it will level out in the next couple of weeks...follow up with the pediatrician and lactation consultant is today. Can you post new pics of Joshua? 

Bazz ~ How are you?

:wave: Starry & Mrs.


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/TB8oqOjJ
https://db.tt/yYJ7gzii
https://db.tt/drAtAZr5
https://db.tt/vTOVUxYu
https://db.tt/ohczXYEu****
https://db.tt/g2sJyKLH
https://db.tt/4jQGlwvk*****
https://db.tt/Hf39r3uC

Here are some pics of Nia (middle name Belle)...birth story to follow-sorry about wait!


----------



## A1983

Ps lady in pic isn't me but couldn't delete it!

https://db.tt/ttntN2wi


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a beautiful girl! Love her name. Hope you are well now xoxo

:hi: ladies!

Starry any news?


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies, 

1983 the pics are gorgeous of your little lady, she is just adorable!!! 

Unfortunately no news from me... this one is keeping us waiting! I am 40+2 now. Me and hubby are going spare looking for things to keep us occupied! ha ha. 

How are all the new mummies getting on? x


----------



## mannymoo

Beautiful little baba a1983. She is precious. Still eagerly awaiting the story...

Starry, still nothing?? Will they induce you or do you have to wait until 42 weeks?


----------



## mannymoo

Starry has LO arrived yet? Dying to hear...

Bazz are you back from holidays and did you have a good time?

How are the new mums? Are babies sleeping and how is the breast feeding?


----------



## bazzb

I'm back! Had a brilliant time best vacation ever :)

Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## mannymoo

Good to hear that bazz. I think it's just what you needed. Is your cycle still back on track and are you now back to actively ttc?


----------



## bazzb

Well I'm 7 dpo but I didn't ovulate until cd 25 this time
I'm waiting until next cycle to ttc

Going to the dr this am to find out results of mine and hubby's test and go from there


----------



## bazzb

Hi Ladies
Back from my dr app, all went great!
Hubbys Semen analysis came back normal!!
My blood test for my ovarian reserve and prolactin and other hormones came back normal!

I have been given enough clomid for two cycles to try and if no BFP once finished I go back to see him for a stronger dosage. Also if no BFP in about 5 months I can go in for the HSG testing. He said I could go in now but there wasn&#8217;t really a need as he thinks my tubes are fine.

Anyways hope all of you ladies are well
xxx


----------



## starry83

Hi guys! 

Manny sorry I've been out of touch, but I'm still pregnant! 41 weeks now. Grrr. Anyway I feel well in myself which I'm glad about I'm just the size of a hippo! They tried to do a sweep but couldn't because my cervix was posterior, but effaced. She's coming back to try again tomorrow. Then if this baby is being really stubborn I'm being induced on tues. I hope I don't have to be induced tho :( it's also my 30th birthday on sat! People keep saying how the baby will arrive then, I don't mind sharing my birthday at all. 

Glad to hear all is well with your tests bazz, let's hope the clomid helps and you get your bfp soon! 

Will let you all know when the little one decides to make an appearance! X


----------



## A1983

Starry the same thing happened with me-well the mw couldn't reach cervix at my 41 week sweep but didn't say if it was effaced, but it was high and posterior. .the next evening my contractions started  took til Wednesday 2am to get to 4cm though and contractions came and went..exciting! Keep us posted! 

Manny my birth story is half way through and I was going to finish it today but Nia has been terrible :-( she has slept for a grand total of (in bits) 4 hours today-poor baby-she's so distressed and my nipples abused! I've been thinking I had it sussed, last 2 days have been a breeze-fed, changed bum, fed, put in moses to sleep for 3-4 hours-no crying (well a teeny bit on waking)-for 2 days! But today ive done nothing different and it's been hellish. And similar stories?! Help! I've been using infacol too but nothing is working today.

Bazz-brilliant news and im so happy you had a fantastic vac! X


----------



## A1983

Silly me Starry - for all you know Wednesday could have been days away! So sweep Sunday, contractions started Monday eve x


----------



## mannymoo

Poor you a1983. I feel for you. Nipple cream was my best friend in those early days. Josh would also have a few great days and then a really bad day. It is hopefully just a growth spurt and will pass in 24 hours. It does get better. I promise. X


----------



## mannymoo

And starry at least you know your little one will definitely be in your arms within the week. Enjoy your last few days of sleep. X


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz what did the doctor say?


----------



## mannymoo

Here are a few pics of Josh giving us smiles. He is such a sweet little boy. Been meaning to post some for ages. x
 



Attached Files:







Josh 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 5









Josh 2 months.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









Josh 2 months 2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









Josh 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 127.8 KB
Views: 3









Josh 3 months.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## A1983

Ahh manny he's such a happy chappy! Gorgeous  Does Josh look like you or daddy?


----------



## mannymoo

Its so hard to tell at this age. I think he is more similar to me (looking at my old baby photos) but he is looking more like his dad every day. What about Nia? All my friends that have little girls, they all look just like their dads. Strange...


----------



## bazzb

Update on the bottom of page 160 manny :)

Josh is so cute btw great work &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mannymoo

Ooops - missed that one. So pleased that everything is normal and cycle almost back to normal. I am certain you going to get lucky on the clomid. Really hope it is very very soon. x


----------



## bazzb

Thanks Manny
I sure hope so :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

mannymoo said:


> Poor you a1983. I feel for you. Nipple cream was my best friend in those early days. Josh would also have a few great days and then a really bad day. It is hopefully just a growth spurt and will pass in 24 hours. It does get better. I promise. X

This I needed to hear too!! We too have good nights, meaning feedings every 2 hours (maybe one 3 hour stretch), then a day (into the night) where he feeds constantly...every hour on the hour! It's so challenging, but reassuring to hear it gets better. 

Bazz~ Hurray for Clomid!

Starry ~ FX'd everything goes smoothly for you!

Manny ~ What a happy boy! Looking forward to those moments...and 4 hours of sleep! 

1983 ~ Hoping Nia is sleeping peacefully for you xoxo

:wave: ladies!


----------



## A1983

Ahh Angel-isn't it just. Poor little Nia-she had a great day yesterday-slept well and ate well-today I haven't done anything differently but she has not slept for more than 10 minutes and wakes up screaming-feeding is her only comfort-basically there seems to be a pattern of a good day then a terrible day. I cried because I hate seeing her in pain. I presume it's pain. 

Here is story! See if this link works and let me know? Hang on. ..link not working-bear with me!


----------



## bazzb

I don't see a link Hun

Sorry the babies are being a little
Fussy xx


----------



## A1983

No link didn't work-ill try again tomorrow-been busy with a fuss pot!


----------



## bazzb

Lol @ fuss pot


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Ahh Angel-isn't it just. Poor little Nia-she had a great day yesterday-slept well and ate well-today I haven't done anything differently but she has not slept for more than 10 minutes and wakes up screaming-feeding is her only comfort-basically there seems to be a pattern of a good day then a terrible day. I cried because I hate seeing her in pain. I presume it's pain.
> 
> Here is story! See if this link works and let me know? Hang on. ..link not working-bear with me!

I get this too! He will fall asleep on my chest or at the breast while nursing, then I put him down and he is up crying. Fuss pot sums it up...everyone assures me it gets easier/better :shrug:


----------



## mannymoo

Josh was like this up until about 8 weeks. I never swaddled (and quite often never burped him!) because it would wake him up and then I would have to feed again. He would then wake up anyway because he was uncomfortable and it was all a terrible vicious cycle. Something changed at eight weeks and all of a sudden his feeds became more predictable and it didn't take ages to get him to sleep. He still only falls asleep if he is on the breast though so now we're trying to change that before it becomes an issue. I promise - it does get easier. The first few weeks are a complete blur! X


----------



## A1983

Thank you Manny for giving us hope!! And Angel its nice to know were battling this together huh! And Bazz quit your laughing-you've got all this to come ha ha! ;-) 

Yeah on the good days I can put her down in her moses partially awake/the move will wake her..but she just goes back to sleep-sometimes needing a head stroke and her dummy-but sleeps for 2-4 hours. Then on the doom days NOTHING works!! She even wakes after falling asleep on me after 10 mins

Spoiler
> My birth story: Baby Nia born 19:58 31/07/2013* 8lb 6oz
>
> After having early labour contractions since Monday morning, and no sleep due to pain, (you cannot sleep when getting them every 10 minutes despite what my OH was trying to suggest!) at 2am on Wednesday 31/07 I went to L&D to be examined to see how I was doing despite the contractions only being every 7 minutes (I told them 5 as my sister** said I just need to know how im doing as it had been so long since contractions strarted plus i'd had no sleep and I needed to rest if body not ready yet, and the mw's might give me something for the pain). I was examined - I was 4cm!! I was so excited and proud of myself as had visions of them telling me I hadn't started dilating yet! I was admitted and had the pool room-brilliant  pains still coming but bearable-I was
> motivated and ready for this! I unpacked a bit, plugged in my red lamp which I find relaxing and chatted to mw who was form filling whilst oh ordered pizza for us all! Moving along an hour or two-pain increases, canula put in as I needed iv antibiotics for strep b (mw was from a different unit and not experienced in doing this so had to be observed-and did it wrong!) My other hand then poked and canula put in-needle so big! But I soon got over that pain as my contractions got stronger. I felt most comfortable standing at the end of the bed leaning over onto my hands and swaying my hips whilst oh rubbed in opposite direction as if against me with my Palmers tummy butter. I tried gas and air but it made me feel like I'd had too much to drink-you know that feeling when you're lying in bed and the**** room spins-well I didn't like it and I thought 'bugger, what do I use now?!'
> However after mw explaining to take a longer more shallow breath and to stop when contraction stopped I found that much better...and quickly the g&a became my best friend! My voice went deep and husky for a few seconds after each intake which I was finding hilarious! My life story soon followed, pizza munching, I loved it! I remained in same position with oh rubbing back firmly. However if you miss the beginning of a contraction starting by taking g&a a second too late it doesn't work-I learnt that the hard way as the contractions were only getting stronger! But on g&a-no pain!! Shift change over at 8am-I had taken too much g&a somehow-I must've stopped having a break between contractions as I was talking utter jinberish-the white apron on the door was a wedding vale, and everything was hilarious! Student mw and mw who took over met me absolutely
> in hysterics! My mind was zoning in and out-very bizarre feeling-I remember hearing mw saying 'I think this one's had too much gas and air!'. I realised where I was, and what was happening, and started to panic saying I wanted to feel normal again (and in control). I got into the pool and had a break from the g&a which didn't bode well for the pain, plus it was my security blanket! I didn't get on well with the pool-after an hour of not really knowing what to do with myself in there and still feeling doolally I got out saying I wanted to continue swaying as I was. I was re-united with reality and once again had my g&a back which I was careful to let go of after a contraction (I had to be reminded a couple of times!) Around midday I was examined by student mw-I was 9cm dilated! I cried with happiness! I'm sure the mw's eyes watered too-they probably didn't-but it was such an emotional and proud moment-I was doing it! I got back to work..forgetting to eat but it wasn't really on my mind. Around 2pm I was examined again after being asked if I felt any pressure-to which I felt none I was aware of. The student mw tried to break my waters at my consent but was struggling so the mw then tried..she looked crestfallen and shook her head 'you're not 9cm, you're 5cm'...I felt as if I'd been told the worst news, like a nightmare, I howled and howled asking how could I only be 1cm ahead from 12 hours ago, and that I'd been standing/active for all that time-I was absolutely exhausted and cried my heart out-they all were trying to console me and telling me to keep calm-the pain had increased a lot by then too and the g&a was no longer working too well-through my tears I asked for an epidural which they agreed to and within what seemed seemed like minutes I was sitting with a needle being placed in my back. The news was still overwhelming. And the pain. The epidural didn't work-after 90 minutes waiting to see if it did, the anaesthetist came back and asked me if I could move my legs, I shouted 'yes!' and swung one high in the air to prove it! Another epidural administered-I was scared it wasn't going to work-g&a useless now, pain unbearable, but after 40 minutes it started to subside and gradually...no pain. I was starving and it added to my total dismay and exhaustion that I wasn't allowed to eat! I wished id scoffed more pizza earlier. I also worried how id carry on and push out a baby with zero energy. At around 7pm id been feeling a fullness in my vagina for about 30 minutes-I told the mw who examined me and she told me she could feel the head! It was pushing time-how bizarre to push with no sensation or need to push! I was helped a bit to move to the end of the bed where foot supports (not stirrups) were put up for me to push against, I was pleading for a Caeserean as just could not see how I could push a baby out-I was beyond exhausted and also fearful id grown a big baby and it wasn't going to be straightforward. I had a temperature too, maybe due to the exhaustion. The student mw felt the top of my bump for a contraction and then told me to push into my bottom with each contraction which I did-it felt so weird pushing without the need to, I was getting lots of encouragement and after each contraction I was told how they could see more and more of baby's head. After about 20 minutes of pushing and I honestly felt I could do no more, the obstetrician came in who I later learnt had also been asked to check baby's hb earlier (but she was not concerned) with a ventouse and other bits - I was so relieved and as she tried to explain what she was going to do I just nodded and said ' just please help me get my baby out! ' She was so lovely and sat right in the firing line whilst telling me to push - legs in stirrups. I again later learnt from oh that there was a bit of a panic in the air at this point and mention of the baby having a big head - my oh also had a big head as a baby! I heard her explain with the next push she was going to make a cut - I knew exactly what this was and I really hoped I wouldn't need one prior to labour but at this point I honestly didn't care if they needed to cut me in half! It felt like scissors cutting through thick material - no pain if that makes sense. Oh said there was a lot of blood. With the next push or two my baby's head was out! Again a strange sensation with an epidural - like being stretched and something hard wriggling! I was asked if I wanted to touch the head a push prior to this which I did, briefly! Nia also cried when her head was born-a strange sight according to my oh! With the next push Nia was out! We didn't know the sex, but I was convinced I was having a boy! My oh wanted to tell me and cut the cord which he did-I was so shocked she was a little girl! A beautiful, perfect little girl! We had skin to skin cuddles whilst I was stitched up and skin to skin cuddles with Daddy. He then was helped to put a put a nappy on her and her new baby grow  After a couple of hours (seemed a lot less) we were wheeled to the ward. It was quiet-only ones there til another lady arrived a bit later. I was ready to sleep! I was feeding Nia and I was aware of a pressure pain in my bottom-down there seemed so numb and weird it was hard to distinguish, very quickly the pain was increasing and I was able to locate it with my 
finger-it was literally half way inside my right bum cheek. I rang the buzzer and the mw-who seemed a little aloof, said I will start to feel the pain as the epidural was wearing off-her words were 'well, you have just had a baby'. She gave me some paracetamol. The pain was becoming intense and I started to panic-I rang the buzzer again-orimorph given. Pain now getting unbearable-I mean awful-worse than labour-I was terrified-I rang the buzzer again and two mw's were telling me to calm down-alongside my oh! No one understood! A Doctor then arrived who examined me and said she couldn't feel anything untoward, this only heightened my fears-I knew something was wrong. More orimorph. This is all within an hour. After another 20 minutes I couldn't move-I felt something was restricting me-I was given ice to put down there and I explained to the aloof mw that 
nothing was helping and I felt like I was loosing my mind-I was breathing loudly and quickly and my voice was completely panic filled-the lady in the next cubical must've thought I was crazy! The aloof mw had a look between my butt cheeks where I pointed to the pain and said she still couldn't see anything...and maybe I should think about feeding my baby instead!! She said it in a real sarcastic way-I felt terrible-a new mum but I just couldn't think about my newborn, let alone have this time to enjoy her. My oh was getting frustrated with me and Nia was crying. The mw gave me a soapy tissue-I asked her what it was for-I just wasn't with it, she told me sarcastically it was to wash my hands where I'd just pointed to my pain. I fed Nia-bearing in mind bfing is totally new to me-I didn't know what I was doing nor could I concentrate. Poor Nia. I gave her back to an annoyed oh. More orimorph. I wanted to swipe the contents of the items on the table onto the floor-not in anger-just because I literally felt I was going mad. A young male Doctor suddenly emerged at my bedside-I clung to his arms with both my hands and begged him to help me, 'something is wrong!!' I shouted. He looked concerned and said he'd need to examine me both rectally and vaginally-on examination he quickly located the pain internally both front and back and I knew then he was an angel! I was going to be ok! He told me I had a haematoma and I could either wait for it to drain naturally or go to theatre and have it drained under GA. I immediately pleaded for theatre. But because id had the tiniest bite of a sandwich I had to wait 4 hours or I could aspirate! I personally was not fussed about aspirating at this point as you can imagine! Longest 4 hours of my life. More orimorph. Prepped for theatre and taken down at 5am-I couldn't move at this point so they had to use a sliding sheet to tranfer me onto the operating table. The mask was put on and I closed my eyes-willing them to hurry and put me to sleep, to end this agony, they asked me to open my eyes as needed to see me 'fall to sleep'-I do laugh now at me closing my eyes eagerly waiting to sleep! Obviously my exhaustion was something else-my poor body. Post surgery I was woken-pain gone!****** Thank you God! And thank you Doctor! He performed the operation too and I told him he had saved me! Anyway, he had already explained to my oh what he found and so explained to me-although it was hard to take on board due to GA. My eyes felt extremely puffy too. He told me they found a massive haematoma the size of a melon in my vaginal cavity and 2 litres of blood was drained which left me needing a 2 unit blood transfusion and plasma. My blood pressure also dropped critically low and they called code red as I nearly had a cardiac arrest. He'd told my oh it was 'touch and go'. The seriousness of it didn't sink in til days later due to me being so out of it. To make this long story a little shorter-I spent the next 2 days hooked up to various iv's-some antibiotics, I was in a side room and obviously had to continue my role as a new mummy-but I was able to hold her now and admire her! I still didn't sleep as I was either feeding or having to be monitored every 15 minutes-5 nights now of zero sleep alongside a baby,* GA and numerous amounts of orimorph still being needed. I was visited by all the team who had delivered Nia including the mw's and obstetrician-she was so nice but it wasn't her fault, the bleed could have been from unseen trauma caused within the vaginal canal. I was also 'packed'...so cloth
material 'stuffed' inside me plus catheterised, so bed bound for 24 hours. The packing was uncomfortable and I couldn't really move so having sheets changed wasn't fun! And as for sitting up to feed Nia, so difficult as trying to learn how to bf too. Plus I was literally zoning in and out due to tiredness and GA. The next morning the pack was removed-oh my-so much cloth! It just kept coming! The first walk to the shower room was hard-I felt so heavy and numb down there. The first wee felt like it was never going to happen-I couldn't bear down and dreaded the thought of needing to do a poo! I stayed in hospital that night and went home the next day. Seeing my road and house seemed so bizarre-like it had been another lifetime when I was last there. The next few days were hard-I still felt strangely exhausted-the room span-
the home visit mw who was amazing 
told me it was the GA. After a couple of nights of continued poor sleep due to nursing, I eventually got some sleep with oh helping me with night feeds-he did the 12-6am shift with my expressed milk. I'm proud of myself for managing to bfeed Nia despite all that I'd gone through-and my body allowing it! I experienced very little pain down there-just a heavy feeling. My worst symptom was just feeling SO spaced out. Btw-my oh felt terrible for not believing something was wrong when I had the haematoma! So he should! The Angel Doctor also told me I have a strong case for a Caeserean next time-pah, what next time?! Now 3 weeks on, Nia is just beautiful, feeding well the little fatty and im feeling myself again  Motherhood so far has been tough, some days easier than others, but I cherish every moment with my family 
and im looking forward so much to watching my little girl grow and blossom xxx Oh and my haematoma was very rare-1:5,000 and the Angel Doctor said due to this lots of Doctor's and midwives are unaware of it, but I think it's important women are aware of what it is so they can tell Doctor's to check for a haematoma and not be left for hours in pain and not knowing why. The mw's made me feel as if I was being a drama queen yet my oh was told if it had been left much longer I would have died. I was given my notes to take home but only had 10 days with them before they were taken-same for everyone, but I was unable to read them due to being that tired despite really wanting to-sounds crazy I know. I can read them if I go along to have a 'reflection' with a mw at the hospital which I may do


----------



## starry83

Hi ladies! Just to let you know I had my baby in the early hours of yesterday morning... We had a GIRL! Her name is Jessica and she weighed 9lbs 1!! 

She is absolutely perfect in every way, had a pretty intense second half of labour and when I couldn't bare the pain anymore I was gonna ask for epidural only to find out I was 10cm! Anyway she was still a bit high up so had back to back contractions for an hour! When the time came to push I was at it for about 2 hours!! I had a third degree tear so had to go down to surgery so they could put me back together! 

All worth it tho, she's perfect. We couldn't be happier! Xx


----------



## bazzb

Congrats stary!!
Glad your okay xoxoxo


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray starry! Welcome baby Jessica (my dh's favorite name!) so glad your little girl has arrived and all is well although labour sounds like a bit of a nightmare. I hope you recover quickly so we can see a pic of baby Jess. Congrats to you and your oh. Xx


----------



## bazzb

Just read 83sbirth story it's in the spoiler on her name!!

83 you've been through hell so glad your okay 
Much love to you and your baby xx


----------



## mannymoo

Just found it. Wow 83. That sounds totally hectic! I can't believe they all missed it. So bad of them. What would have happened if the nice doctor hadn't have come along?!? Glad you and Nia are both well now. How are you recovering?

We are all now waiting for your birth story bazz! :D Hopefully not much longer to go. Keeping everything crossed for a bfp first round of clomid!


----------



## A1983

Congratulations Starry! Pics when you can :-D

It was hell-and if Angel Dr didn't save me I wouldn't be here writing this according to the surgeons. I'm certainly recovered now but still teary at times-low tolerance! But I think im struggling with little Nia and her crying. Ppl keep telling me it's what babies do but im always looking for ways to help her/find out what's wrong. She has gained weight well but im thinking she is getting 'lactose overload' from too much feeding where she's learnt to associate boob with sleep...but actually she needs just sleep but wont settle without boob if that makes sense so that then leads to gas, pain, and therefore difficulty sleeping. Answer is if she's had a big feed to try and wait three hours til next one (rather than her sometimes 30 minutes) as this is daily-not now and again, and soothe her in other ways which atm she doesn't like so just screams but I need to perserve. But it gets me down.


----------



## mannymoo

Have you tried a dummy/pacifier? It really helped me a lot but josh will still only take one if it has been dunked in gripe water (the pediatric version obviously). He fed much more then every 3 hours too. Try do some bicycles and lunges with her legs to get rid of gas. It really helps. I think that constantly feeding and being gassy and uncomfortable is totally normal for a new born. If she is gaining weight then you are doing a great job so try not worry.


----------



## bazzb

My Evap! I don't normally get these
Little buggers lol

We only bd te morning after O anyways 
I took this test at 11 dpo last night with a two hour hold


----------



## mannymoo

Any chance it's not an evap? I suggest a frer with fmu just to be sure. Maybe you ovulated slightly later. So excited for you. Keep us posted. X


----------



## bazzb

Thanks
Yah pretty sure when I od I'm temping! :)

Will keep you posted


----------



## bazzb

My chart


----------



## mannymoo

Yip - looks like it is probably evap then but you just never know. That egg may have lurked around for a while. The test is very pink though. I would definitely do another one anyway.


----------



## bazzb

Thanks manny
Prob test if no at by my bday


----------



## A1983

When's your birthday Bazz? 

Manny, thank you-yeah im feeding her a lot this eve-she's been awake and crying since 1pm :-( my head kills. I know im constantly contradicting myself but I really don't think she's had wind today-just wont sleep and settle. Would Josh do this?


----------



## bazzb

My bday is Sunday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ :dust: Whst a dreamy birthday present that would be!

Starry ~ Congrats on your baby girl! 

Manny ~ I cannot stop admiring the pics of Joshua...keeping my eye on the prize. I think I can...I think I can...

83 ~ What a labor/birth story...thank God you are well and were persistent! You certainly had the experience of a lifetime. I do believe we have similar babies...the pediatrician told me today she believes Pierce is feeding every hour because he is a "snacker." Instead of getting a good alert feed, he nurses strong for 10-15 min, then nods off and misses the hind milk because he will pacify himself/sleep latched on for 30 more minutes. She told me to brace for a tough day, to undress him and force an alert feed, then use pacifier/swaddling to extend the time between his feedings to 2 hours. I'm a zombie...


----------



## mannymoo

How frustrating for both of you. A few more things that worked for me:
- tickle his/her chin while feeding to keep them awake
- change nappy before every feed as this will also prepare them to feed and make them sleep better afterwards
- put something that smells like you in their crib
- try get someone else to rock them to sleep after a good feed. Josh went to sleep beautifully with other people but not with me. I think he could always smell the milk 
- go for a walk outside every day. We did from about 3 weeks. I think the fresh air is good for them and josh would always sleep well outside (and it was winter here)
- up until one month we bathed josh every second night and from one month every night (don't use soap every night tho) I think the warm water helps him sleep for longer periods at night too.
- baby wearing (in a sling). I left it too late to try josh in a sling but a lot of my friends swear by it. With baby #2 I will use a sling from day 1.

Whatever I tried though josh would still cluster feed for up to 4 or 5 hours in the evening (non stop!!). i think some babies are sleepers and others aren't. Josh still has days where he has 2 x 15 min naps ALL day! It makes a mother go mad!! But he sleeps well at night now and I would rather he were awake during the day then at night. He has just woken for a feed now after sleeping for 9 1/2 hours! We have also always made a big deal about day and night. Every morning we have a (very dramatic) opening of the curtains and all day feeds are done in the light. We then close the curtains and dim the lighting for bath time and evening feed and have min lighting for all night feeds.

I hope some of this helps. I'm really no expert and I know what works for one baby doesn't necessarily work for another but it doesn't hurt to try different things. I think your babies are just being newborn babies so try not worry too much. It will get better very soon. Xxx

Bazz yay for a birthday bfp!!!


----------



## A1983

Thanks Manny-I will try those things. Did you let Josh fall asleep at the boob? I've read you're supposed to break the association between boob and sleep but its the only way she'll not cry!! 

I think my issue is she does eat well-loads of mustard poos and boobs drained but she just wont sleep for more than 10 minutes in the day-and she's exhausted. Im going to take her out every day now. Plus bath in evening-but it's hard to say that will be between 6&8 as if she's been up all day she'll be so grouchy or asleep, and I can't then wake her..but ill try. 

Ps do your babied fart a lot too? Nia just did some very loud ones whilst having her nappy changed-she was crying too so more forecful! X


----------



## mannymoo

Josh still only sleeps when he falls asleep on the boob - a bad habit that I am trying to break now. But here they tell you not to worry about bad habits for the first 3 months. He also does LOADS of farting. I normally do bicycles with his legs at least once a day and also gently bring both his legs up to his tummy. It gets rid of all his wind and he is so much happier afterwards. Also Josh's baths were at very random times in the beginning. Only in the last month are they at a more consistent time (between 5 and 6). Just do whatever works for you both now and worry about the bad habits at a later stage :D


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies

AF came today so a 40 day cycle-no complaints though it's better than a 127 day one lol

I start my clomid Wednesday-wih me luck!


----------



## A1983

Good luck Bazz! Exactly on the cycle front-wont be long, I know you've been waiting unfairly long but now with normal bloods and cycles it can take a few months for anyone-highly frustrating but unfortunately true! Every month seemed like a year when ttc but before you know it you'll have your rainbow baby xxxx
And happy birthday


----------



## xoxo4angel

:cake: Happy Birthday Bazz. Sorry about AF, but glad she is becoming regular! Yay for Clomid baby! :dust:

Thank you Manny for the bf tips...any little bit helps :) And 1983, Pierce is quite gassy. Loud and long ones at times. I too do bicycle with his legs to try to progress things along for him...he squirms and grunts signaling gas. I tried gripe water, but it only seems to calm his hiccups. :shrug:


More :dust: for Bazz!

Hope you are well starry :friends:


----------



## A1983

Ok well I followed Manny's tips along with my sister's very similar ones and basically have been sticking toca routine-and gas reduced (so actually the signs of gas may also have been frustration/boredom/tiredness) as was grunting/crying etc and we had an 8 hour stretch last night! Amazing! 

So when she wakes in morning it's curtains open, downstairs to be fed, noise around her, change nappy. Nap on sofa with same noises (although I turn tv on lower and put hoover noises on from app which sends her off to sleep). I then get ready for day and get her day clothes ready. When she wakes about 11ish I feed her, wash her and change into day clothes then finish feeding her-then we go out! Fresh air, noise, you name it for at least an hour. Yesterday we went to watch a rugby match and she slept whole time in sling with me! Then if awake I talk/play with her minimally ie cuddles/feet kissing/carry her around etc. Then 6-7pm a bath which she now loves, then feed then sleep! Burp her about 3 times per feed. Sometimes she can be down for 8, sometimes a bit later like half 9. Little Nia was sick last night as soon as I put her down (rare) bless her-soaked her! So I had to wash her in sink and change bedding and give her a top up! Then she slept for 8 hours! I also give her an ounce of formula-IF I think she isn't getting enough from me. But I may have been wrong with that last night as she was sick! She was tugging away and pulling at my nipple! 

Hth xx


----------



## A1983

Ohh and ive stopped the gripe water and infacol and lights dimmed and noise to a minimum after bath. The last bit of feed (I call it pudding-3 courses!) I do in her nursery in silence and low lighting. When she wakes during night I also keep it quiet with dimmed lighting and reassure her through feeding, and face stroking if needed x


----------



## bazzb

Thx for the bday wishes 

How is everyone???? And the babies :)


----------



## mannymoo

How is the clomid going bazz? Is it making you all emotional?


----------



## bazzb

I funnnished yesterday!

It made me a bit emotional I had a nicely cry Saturday night for no reason lol

It gave me a head ache a few days as
Well but it will be all worth it!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck bazz. I hope it does the trick. Are you still temping with it?


----------



## bazzb

I am 
And I'm using my monitor I hope I get a peak this time :)

How's everything with you?


----------



## A1983

Good luck Bazz  I think it's a woman's perogative to have a good cry over nothing at the best of times-plus Clomid added it-let it alll out 

Nia is doing well-currently fussing on a rapidly emptying boob so can't type much atm! Xx


----------



## bazzb

Lol thanks 83:)

Post some new pics of the baby's when you have a free moment! :)


----------



## A1983

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lse4edyk4uixxti/4BoqLCJ_cO
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7kxzk3tlso4eoao/1QM_7tvaAk
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zft311uidqosxil/FagY-_tS6K
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xxoe7385e9eagjf/IMbuRJCtYs 

Pics! 

How are the babies? Nia seems to have regressed to waking every 2 hours again :'-( hoping it's a growth spurt and won't last long


----------



## A1983

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lse4edyk4uixxti/4BoqLCJ_cO
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7kxzk3tlso4eoao/1QM_7tvaAk
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zft311uidqosxil/FagY-_tS6K
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xxoe7385e9eagjf/IMbuRJCtYs 

Pics! The last one is a glimpse of the ?ginger? hair she may or may not have-different lights show different colours! 

How are the babies? Nia seems to have regressed to waking every 2 hours again :'-( hoping it's a growth spurt and won't last long


----------



## bazzb

She is sooooooooo sweet!
If your ever tired ship her over to me lol! She's a darling xox


----------



## A1983

He he deal!!! She is amazing xx


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, just adjusting to life with our little one! Hope everyone else is doing well? 

Happy belated birthday Bazz and good luck for your clomid cycle!

Awww 83 your little girl is gorgeous!!! She's such a cutie. 

Here are some pics of Jessica... finally! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4020.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









photo 1.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 4









photo 3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









photo 4.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

Starry she is so beautiful!! Bless her 



Afm I got a peak on my monitor!! Yay!!!!

Will take an opk in a few hours :)


----------



## bazzb

Everyone ok?


----------



## mannymoo

All good here. Just crazy busy with starting work again :( How are you bazz? Where are you in clomid cycle? Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz how are you?

1983 & Starry the babies are so precious!! :cloud9:

Manny ~ Work already? My how time flew by. How is Joshua?

We're 8 weeks in and Pierce is still not sleeping regularly :( I cherish the days I get 2+ hours of sleep at a time. He is quite the chunky boy <3 He is working still on holding his head up...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

I'm good everyone Just waiting for AF she should be here by tuesday at the latest


Look at the cheeks on pierce! How cute
Sorry your not getting much sleep hopefully he settles soon! :)


----------



## bazzb

I tested
BFN

Come on AF so I can start cycle two


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry bazz. Hoping you're just too early and the bfn turns to a bfp. It's very possible. Are you still temping? If so are temps still up?


----------



## bazzb

Still up yet, I usually stop around 15 dpo 
But I'm 14 dpo so it would show on a test of think

Thx for the suppet


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope your test was wrong Bazz! FX'd for a BFP tomorrow!

Pierce has chipmunk cheeks like his Daddy did as a baby :)


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel no more testing for me! ;)

Hope you mangaged to get some sleep this weekend !


----------



## xoxo4angel

You have a lot of patience...I was a poas addict! 

Pierce had a 4 hour sleep stretch last night! Was dreamy, but killed my ta-ta's...they are used to him feeding often, so they were quite full! 

Hope this finds you all doing well xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Yay for four hours of sleep!!

Who knew breast feeding was such hard work
Good for you for sticking to it though


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any news Bazz?


----------



## mannymoo

I've had a bfp at 16 dpo before. It's totally possible!


----------



## bazzb

Spotting has started
Temp has dropped

AF should start today
But at least I had a normal cycle 31 days 

Thx for the support girls


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry bazz. Stay positive. Maybe October is your month. X


----------



## starry83

Sorry to hear about af bazz but baby dust for your Oct bfp!!

Hope everyone else is well! Just love those chubby cheeks Angel :) x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:grr: That witch! Glad you can see the bright side, a more regular cycle :flower: On to October! :dust:


----------



## A1983

Exactly-your body seems to be getting regular and therefore getting ready to grow you a baby  My bfp month was October (well beginning of November), crazy how that's a year ago-flies by-and so as much as it may seem like forever, as ttc does, you will be waddling along soon thinking about all things baby 

Angel-how much does Pierce weigh? Nia is a big girl :-/ im exclusively breastfeeding (oh uses expressed in bottle) and she was 55cm at birth, 8lb 6oz and was 13lb at 7.5 weeks! It's ok for a boy-OH jokes she's going to be a shot putter! 

Btw-today she has been fussy-coming off the breast at every let down (she should be used to it so doubt it's the flow) and it's so sad to see :-( OH has been giving her my milk in the morning the last two days as well as the usual night feed when she first wakes, so I can only think she's starting to prefer the bottle. ..even though she's been having one a day since birth. I've got a sore throat today so maybe she has too-although that doesn't explain the bottle preference.

X


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Angel-how much does Pierce weigh? Nia is a big girl :-/ im exclusively breastfeeding (oh uses expressed in bottle) and she was 55cm at birth, 8lb 6oz and was 13lb at 7.5 weeks! It's ok for a boy-OH jokes she's going to be a shot putter!
> 
> X

What a big girl, soooo sweet! Pierce was 12.5lbs 23" long last week at 8w 3d (6lb 15oz at birth). I've had to start giving Pierce a morning and afternoon bottle (EBM) b/c he was getting too fussy with the night bottle (preferring me over a bottle). I had been putting an ounce of formula in his night bottleto help stretch his sleeping. I stopped doing that a few weeks ago and he is less gassy at night and is mostly feeding every 3-5 hrs. I cherish those 5 hours stretches, but my ta-ta's are out if sorts as a result! 

When the baby starts sleeping longer, do you wake and pump if engorged? Sometimes my breast is so tight/full he has to come on and off until he can latch on properly. 

:wave: ladies

How are things Bazz??


----------



## A1983

Nia stopped being fussy by next day ha ha! Erm yes-the key is to leave as long as you're comfortable with (I sometimes wake and I can't move and my top is soaked!) then only express an ounce to take pressure off-your breasts soon adjust to the longer stretches. I stuff a towel up my top*sometimes ha ha


----------



## xoxo4angel

So just pump off enough to relieve pressure if/when it's too bad. I'll take the full breast for a night of sleep! Thank you for the info!


----------



## A1983

:-D


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? Angel love your avatar. What a gorgeous picture!
Bazz - any updates from you? How is the clomid treating you? Starry, Mrs, A, how are you all getting on? Who have I missed?

From my side, life is hectic trying to work and look after baby. I cried when I went back to work and had another mini breakdown last week. I really dont want to be at work but it is my company and I've worked so hard over the years building it up. I am thinking about throwing in the towel and having another year at home but really need to think long and hard about that. Crazy that I started my own business to have flexibility and as it turns out, I have ended up having even less flexibility. DH is being a champion - trying to do more with Josh and has told me he would be happy to support us while I'm not working. Anyway - going to make big decisions over the next couple of weeks. At least I'm only working until 1:30 daily and then get in a few more hours in the evening but I'm exhausted already. Got flu last week (I think just from being totally worn out) so am at home today. Anyway...enough miserable mumbling from me...

Josh is nearly 5 months - where has the time gone?!?! He is so precious and such a happy little thing. Up until last night he was waking up only once a night (between 7pm and 7am - the other night he slept from 7pm to 5am, woke up for 15 mins and went back to sleep until 8am!) which has been amazing. But 2 little teeth started coming through on the weekend and last night he was up every 2 hours. Shattered today. He is now sleeping in his cot in his own room and we have changed his pram from a basinet to a big boy chair. We also started attempting solids this weekend but most of it ended up on the floor or on him. It was hilarious though. Here are a few recent pics - dont know how to turn them around?!?. I am biased but I do think he is a gorgeous little soul. His facial expressions melt my heart. We have a wonderful nanny that looks after him during the day. The two of them have such fun and he smiles from ear to ear every day when she arrives. It is also summer here now and Josh loves just lying on a blanket under the trees. Keeps him entertained for ages. We have also started swimming lessons which he adores.

We are very keen to try for number 2 but no sign of AF at the moment. I am still BFing but he does get one formula bottle a day when I am at work. I really thought because he was sleeping so well, that AF would be back by now but not.

Well done to anyone who has made it this far 

Would love to hear everyone else's updates? Hope all the new mums are coping well?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## starry83

Hi ladies! Hope your all doing well. 

Manny he is so gorgeous!! What a cute little face. Glad that he is so happy and healthy, you sound like your absolutely loving motherhood! 

Jessica is 8 weeks yesterday and had her jabs today :( it was so horrible. But aside from that she's a very happy little girlie. I had to have antibiotics at about 4-5 weeks and was advised to stop breast feeding for 5 days and once I put her back on the breast she didn't want to know! It was too much like hard work! Haha. She sleeps really well, usually 8 hrs or so through the night up for a feed then back down for another 3 hours which is great! I have to go back to work when Jessica is 5 months too and I'm dreading it. I would happily give my career up to be a full time mummy but our finances don't allow for that at the minute, one day hopefully. I can't believe you want another so soon manny, that's great! I'm desperate to be pregnant again, I look back on it so fondly but we are going to wait until Jessica is over a year old I think. 

Anyway hope everyone else is doing well, look forward to hearing updates xx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh he's lovely Manny  And such good sleeping! Nia is exactly the same too 7-7 most nights, sometimes a feed at 5, sometimes straight til 7. The only tricky bit is trying to get her back to sleep after that feed but it's mostly successful! 

How much do your babies weigh? Nia is 15lb at 12 weeks! Little fatty. Starry I personally think that's bad about being told not to bf-why was that? Obviously there must have been a good reason. Stick to bfing tho if YOU want to as she will get used to it again-babies are fickle little creatures ;-) 

I definitely would love another baby and miss being pregnant terribly-I absolutely adored it. I wonder if a second pregnancy would ever match up?! Bazz-you will have this joy soon, and if the first pregnancy cannot be beaten then you lucky thing as you have it to come :-D How are you getting on?

Nia's had her first jab too Starry-I cried more than she did! But she slept im my arms for almost the whole day-I really cherished it actually and apart from the obvious pain to poor boo am looking forward to more cuddles ha ha! I'm a bit tired and starving so this is probably sounding a bit wrong and cruel! 

Nia goes to baby massage which is lovely and she enjoys it for the most part until she's too tired or wants a feed. 

She's fast asleep after a long feed so I better go and put her to bed. Hope you are all well!! Xxxx


----------



## A1983

Ps does my signature know something I don't??!! Ha ha!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 hahaaa about your signature! 

Glad the babies are doing well...I'm super jealous that they sleep through the night! I'm lucky to get a 4 hour stretch of sleep! And the vaccines are the pits! I was a wreck! Pierce did have a fever the next day and was quite fussy, poor fella. To top his vaccines off, I had mastitis (caught early treated w/ antibiotic). We were both quite miserable that weekend, but we pulled through!

Oh Manny Joshua is so handsome! Hope work is going well. 

Starry. Hope you are doing well :)

Bazz ~ any news??


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi ladies,may I join?I too had 2 miscarriages and waiting for 3rd BFP.Its been almost an year since my last MC.Did my 2nd IUI this month which ended in BFN.I will be visiting the doctor soon for our next month planning.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies. Welcome TTCMoon. Welcome to the thread. Really hope you get some good luck very soon. It is such a rollercoaster ride of emotions when you are TTCAL. But we are here for you. When will you see your doctor and will you be trying IUI again?

A1983 - love the signature! Did it just reset itself? Maybe it does know something you don't... lol.

Jabs are really the pits. Not sure how it works there but in South Africa, they have to have so many vaccinations for all sorts of things. It has been a nighmare but fortunately we dont have any now until he is 9 months old. How does it work there?

Bazz - any news from you?

xx


----------



## starry83

Hi everyone! 

Welcome to the thread ttcmoon, they really are a lovely bunch of supportive ladies here and I do hope that your next docs appointment goes well and you get the bfp very soon! 

Manny, in the uk they have to have vaccinations at 8, 12, and 16 weeks, Then more again when they are a year old and so on... quite a hectic schedule of jabs :(

1983, they told me to stop bf as the antibiotics I was on were not safe apparently, as the urine infection I had was a rare one. But when I told the midwife she went mad and said that the doctor should never have told me that. Anyway Jessica was 12lbs 3oz at 8 weeks! She's got proper chunky little legs, I love them! I love your sig, brilliant! 

Bazz, how are you getting on? 

How are all you other ladies? 

When I get time I will attach some pics, just need to get them off my phone. 

xx


----------



## A1983

Yeah send some of those chunk legs Starry! Nia's a proper chunky monkey too-the places and folds to clean under are endless ;-) Are you back to bfing ok now? 

Angel-can we offer any tips for the sleeping? What is your routine if you have one? Mastitis is horrible-I had the beginnings of it but nipped it in the bud luckily after googling what to do-lots of feeding from that side, massage, heat and pain killers.

Welcome ttcmoon, these ladies are so amazingly supportive and yes we'll help you through this and congratulate you when you get your bfp...and then help you through the roller coaster pregnancy stage! Losing a baby is the most painful thing-but with the right support it can make the journey to ttc again and all the emotions that follow that little bit more bearable-you can do it x Keep us updated! When we were all ttc and pregnant we would post lots! But we'll try to reply as quickly as we can 

Ha ha no, my signature would mean it was a miraculous conception! I still haven't braved the deed yet-too nervous! And too tired!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Grrr! I typed and it disappeared! I'm all thumbs lately!

TTCMoon :hugs: Sorry for your losses. Here for you if and when you need us. FX'd!

Bazz ??? 

A1983 ~ I have a bed time routine w/ Pierce. Between 6-7p Bath time, then a book...he is quite chatty at this hour, so I engage lightly with him. He nurses often before dozing off. I'm lucky to get 3 hour stretches of sleep (4 hours between feedings). He weighs nearly 16lbs now, I would think he could sleep longer w/ so much chub to sustain him :haha: Meanwhile, I look forward to the night I get 5+ straight hours! 

As for vaccines, here in the US they get 3 shots & an oral dose at 2, 4 & 6 months :sad2: I'm already dreading Dec!

Post pics of the babies. Hope everyone is well xoxo


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies

Hope your all doing well? Said I would share some pics of Jessica when I got the chance so here she is. She's such a little cutie but she has a cold at the minute and I feel so sorry for her :(

Anyway hope everybody and their babies are doing well :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8









photo(1).jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mannymoo

Starry she is too precious. Looks like such a happy little girl. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica is a cutie!! So precious! 

Big hugs to the babies ladies!

Bazz how are things w/ you?


----------



## ttcmoon

Starry - Jessica is too cute...May God bless her.

ladies I hope, all are doing well.Thanks for the warm welcome.I could not check this thread for sometime as I was a bit busy with Diwali celebration.I have decided to give IUI another try.
Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## bazzb

Good luck moon!!!

Sorry I've been MIA ladies I'll write proper later I'm off to work now

All the baby pics are Georgous xox 
Take care


----------



## starry83

How is everyone and their little ones? 

Bazz and ttcmoon how are you both getting on? 

X


----------



## bazzb

Hi!!
Hope all are well

My second cycle of clomid =no ovulation so I had to take provera to bring on AF

3rd cycle of clomid increased dosage to 100 mg currently on cd 8 
Taking the pills cd 5-9

Sorry I haven't updated been in a bit of a rut

Xxx


----------



## A1983

Hope you're ok Bazz xxx

Yeah all good this end! Starry your lo looks a teeny bit like mine in your picture! I'll post some more pics soon. Nia's still a fab sleeper, such a contented little girl (I say this now-it's very different in those first weeks huh!) She's 17lb, 19 weeks and loves lights! Anything with lights on she stares at and my arms ache from lifting her up to touch certain things! I give her some foods on the end of my spoon sometimes, only so she can taste them although I panicked when she sucked a bit too hard on a satsuma segment and the whole thing almost went in!

She's still not rolling yet-when she's on her back she just kicks and plays! But I'd say she's very good with her hands and holds things/picks things up really well. She can also stand whilst holding onto my fingers for quite a while too! I'm taking lots of video's as it's only when you look back and see how much they've grown and changed in such a short space of time you realise how precious they are. 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## xoxo4angel

How is everyone?? Happy New Year! How are the babies? 

Bazz any news?


----------



## A1983

Some piccies! How are you all? 

https://db.tt/otl53ncR
https://db.tt/uBuHbtSV
https://db.tt/gJblrsbR
https://db.tt/o2Dyotr9


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ She is such a doll!! I saw them the other day and thought I posted in here :dohh: I'm jealous that she sleeps so well for you! Pierce still gets up 2x at night. He nurses and quickly goes back to sleep, but I still have to get up! 

Starry & Manny ~ hope the babies are well! Any urges for ttc #2?

Bazz ~ Thinking of you!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Happy 2014 to you all! I hope everyone is doing well. I pop on now and then for updates but life has been so busy, I can never find time to post! But all good this side of the world. We had a lovely Christmas with the inlaws in Australia. Josh was a champion and slept the whole way there and the whole way back and he wasn't really affected by the different time zones. Then we got home and he started teething and none of us have slept since!! One tooth is out and the second is very close to the surface so hopefully his sleep patterns will be back to normal soon. Well we are officially ttc number 2! I got af last week so now we wait to see if I will ov this cycle. There are so many people that are preggers at the moment and I'm jealous. However I do sometimes get hit by guilt that when number 2 comes along I won't have as much time for josh and that makes me sad. 

Anyone else going for number 2? Would be great to be bump buddies again. Ttcmoon and bazz, any news from you? Would love to hear how you've both been doing?

And all the mummies, I love all the pics of your LOs. It scares me how quickly the change from being little babies to being little boys and girls. Josh is 8 months today. Where has the time gone?!!

Hugs to you all. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - not sure if any of you are still around... Just thought I would pop in to let you know that after 5 months ttc, I am finally pregnant again. Still really early days but I'm hopeful that all is going well.

Hope you are all well and that the LOs are good.


----------



## mannymoo

Bazz - I see you are also pregnant. Such AWESOME news! Congrats. We are finally bump buddies :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy belated birthday to Josh Manny!! Can't believe he is 1 already! Congratulations on #2...so exciting!! How are you feeling, how far along are you? Glad you popped in. Teething has been and still is a beast...I wasn't prepared for it! 

I wonder how Bazz is too? 

Hi ladies! Hope the babes are well xoxo

Edit: Congratulations Bazz! Grow little bean grow! (Must have posted while Manny was posting! Ha!)


----------



## bazzb

Ladies how are u!!
Sorry I was MIA
I was just fed up with ttc!!

Happy bday to baby josh xox
And congrats on the new pregnancy happy and healthy 9 months to you 

I found I was pregnant on Mother's Day May 11
I am about 7 weeks 2 days. I had a viability scan on Tuesday and so far everything looks
Good, baby was measuring perfectly and had a Hb or 148
Fx all goes good this time


Hope everything is well
Angel hope the teething stops soon ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats to you both Manny & Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

How far are u manny


----------



## A1983

Ahhh congratulations Manny! I'm so delighted for Bazz too-Ill be watching closely for all your soon to start joys 

Battery on phone about to go so quick update:
Nia is just a delight, pure joy. I don't know if it's here genes (father is chilled to the max) or my mothering (!!) but she's a breeze! Didn't notice teething, she now has 5, and been sleeping through for 3 months now from 8-9 (I do let her cry sometimes as I know she just wants Mummy fun and it's bed time), feeds herself milk, doesn't cry at the childminders now im back to work, and others notice how she likes to sit and play or listen to you singing/talking...but she is a chub still, and 23lbs at 10 months old! So maybe a bit more movement is needed ha ha! She's almost crawling. Taking her time!!

I don't want to make this post negative so will just say read my post about Nia's leg but she is doing fine now-she will always have a scar and I don't think ill ever forget or forgive but it's made me realise even more how precious life is.

Ill upload a couple of pics later 

X


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/S3vrCgPH

https://db.tt/iZADKA1t

https://db.tt/24rjKuhr 

https://db.tt/tdUuydu5

https://db.tt/e2eIAx24

some pics  Her hair is a bit longer now ha ha....a bit!


----------



## bazzb

Oh my she is sooooooo cute!!!! Look at those eyes xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

1983 ~ She is so adorable!! And to be such a good baby :cloud9: Sorry to see something happened with her leg (I think I missed a post). I am happy to hear things are better now though :hugs: Pierce is right with her on the chubby baby scene...he is 27lbs and doesn't crawl yet either! Little stinkers! 

Bazz ~ Hope you are feeling ok. What a relief to have such a strong heartbeat!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce's 9 month pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mannymoo

These babies are TOOO cute for words. Little chubs. Just want to hug them both (and squeeze pierce's cheeks!). I can't find your post on nia's leg. Really hope all is ok now? Poor little thing. 

I will try upload some pics of josh when I am on my laptop and not my phone. He is also very good - sits and entertains himself, doesn't cry or moan. But he is not the best sleeper and teeth have caused some sleepless nights. He also has five. Can't believe a whole year has gone already..

Bazz great heartbeat. What is your due date? I am very early days. Af only due tomorrow. I know lots can go wrong but I seem to have strong symptoms so hoping that is a good sign. I haven't told dh yet. He has been away and only gets back today.

Anyone else thinking of #2 yet?


----------



## A1983

Awwww Pierce is adorable! Does he love his food/milk? Nia loves her milk but only recently started enjoying solids more. 

It's a separate thread about her leg, but it'll be under my name. 

Strong symptoms are good-so exciting! I think we'll start trying early next year


----------



## bazzb

Aww he's so cute and chubby!!!

On manny strong symptoms are a great sign!

My due date is around jan 14, I'm
About 7 weeks 3 days now :)


----------



## bazzb

Here's a pic of my test
I didn't test u til I was 18 dpo!!

Manny do you have any pics for us to look at we all love pee sticks lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Super +ve test Bazz! Sooo exciting! How were you able to hold out on testing until 18dpo...what amazing patience you have! 

1983 ~ Your sweet sweet baby girl. I just read through your other thread, so very very glad Nia is doing well. I saw other posts out there about having a "heavy" baby...I'm sure you know by now there is nothing to worry about. I took P a few weeks ago for his check up and the Dr didn't say anything. I think the weight worry starts when they are 2. My DH was a big chunky baby, then grew to be called "string bean" in high school! 

Manny ~ Have you heard of amber necklaces that aid in teething pain? My gf's had/have them and some swear by them while others didn't notice a difference. Can't wait to see Josh's pics! As for ttc #2, I'm out! This LO is a delight, but is so much work! Ha!


----------



## mannymoo

Aww A1983. What a terrible thing to happen to your little girl. I read your story but couldn't see the picture. I really hope it is healing well. Your mum must feel terrible. :(

Angel we do get the amber necklaces here but Im not totally convinced by them. Most people I have spoken to only use ten because they are too scared to stop. It is really only 1 or 2 night each time a tooth comes through. He also had a cold recently so that was contributing to the sleepless nights. But here are a few pics of my little champ. I love him to pieces. He is such a smiley happy kid. Sorry - don't know why some are sideways. Will try upload a pic of my bfp in another post - have reached the max in terms of photos.

Bazz I am just a few weeks behind you then. Due date (if everything goes well) will be 7 Feb but I am sure I will be induced early again so probably towards the end of Jan. Yay - so exciting to be in this together.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo5.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









photo4.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









photo2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









photo3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2









photo6.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mannymoo

And here are my BFPs from 12dpo and 13dpo. I did a CB digi today and got 2-3 weeks which is perfectly on time :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo9.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bazzb

Oh manny beautiful lines! And yay for a 2-3!!!!


Congrats again :)


----------



## bazzb

Ps Joshuas pics are adorable!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Such a handsome boy Manny. His smile is contagious!! He is going to be a great big brother!!


----------



## bazzb

I went for a private scan today Becauae I was just so worried
Baby was great measured 8+6 and hb of 180 one time and 186 the other and we got to hear it! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Awesome news Bazz! Congrats!!! You must be very relieved.
I go for my first scan on Tuesday. Hoping to see a HB. Will keep you posted. xx


----------



## bazzb

Thanks
Yes please keep us updated and good luck!!!
I will attach a pic, like I said it isn't the clearest because of my tilted uterus and it was an external scan but you get the idea :)


----------



## mannymoo

You can definitely still see a little baby there. Very sweet. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awww so precious Bazz! What a relief to be able to see her/him :cloud9:

Manny ~ Roll on Tuesday! Can't wait to see Josh's little brother <~~or sister!

Hugs to the babies! :friends:


----------



## A1983

What a perfect baby Bazz! Xx


----------



## bazzb

How did scan go manny?


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks for checking in Bazz. Scan was fine. We could see the sac, fetal pole and tiny little heart beating but the angle was poor so he couldn't measure the heartbeat or get a good look. I go back on Friday for another one to make sure all is good. However, since around midday yesterday, most of my symptoms seem to have disappeared. I had quite bad nausea and sore boobs and they both went yesterday afternoon so now I am very concerned that something has gone wrong again. But there is nothing I can do until we go on Friday so I am just trying to not stress about it. I have been reading and I know lots of ladies say their symptoms come and go but just weird that both seemed to go at the same time :(

I will let you know how friday goes. How are you feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny~ Roll on Friday! If it's any consolation, the same happened with Pierce. Keeping growing little bean!

Bazz I hope you are well!


----------



## bazzb

Good luck Friday!!!

Symptoms come and go it freaks me out also but they usually comeback!

My boobs barely hurt now only on ocaasional and up until 7-8 weeks they throbbed 
I think it's normal xx or I hope


----------



## A1983

How are you feeling now Manny? I hope tomorrow brings you all you hope for and bubba is well xx

Can I ask, did you get pregnant quicker with this baby? Try all the same 'tricks' as before, or were you more relaxed?!


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies - will let you know later today how it goes. I was feeling quite ill last night so hoping that was a good sign.

A1980 - it took us 5 months this time around which is the longest it has taken out of all 4 of my pregnancies. I was definitely more relaxed this time around though. Each month that we got BFNs, I wasn't devastated like I was before Josh. I think the reason it took a bit longer was because I don't think I actually ovulated the first 2 months (wasn't using opks or temping or anything) and there just isn't as much time to BD as there used to be. We often missed crucial days because baby wasn't sleeping or because we just didn't feel like it. Its definitely better TTC #2 - especially quite soon after number 1 because you don't have people asking you about it all the time - they kind of leave you to get on with things. Are you thinking about number 2?


----------



## bazzb

Good luck today!!


----------



## A1983

Good luck Manny, hope you still feel ill ;-)

Yes we'll try in the Winter I think-but juggling everything and timing attempts must be so hard! You can't switch off if baby's crying!


----------



## bazzb

Any news!!? Exited for u


----------



## mannymoo

Scan was good thanks! Saw baby with strong healthy heartbeat. Nausea and vomiting has kicked in though! Thankful it's Friday. Hope you all have a good weekend. Xx


----------



## bazzb

Yay!! So a happy for u!


----------



## A1983

Yay!!! Well done Manny


----------



## xoxo4angel

What great news Manny :cloud9: Joshua is going to be a big brother, so exciting!


----------



## bazzb

I got my Doppler today! And was able
To pick up a hb in the 140s!


----------



## mannymoo

That is awesome bazz. How far along are you now? When is your next scan? I'm going to try my Doppler at 10 weeks.


----------



## bazzb

12 weeks tomorrow and scan tomorrow at 12!!

I've finally announced it last night after hearing the beautiful hb like 7 times lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awe! :cloud9: I love the baby buzz on here.


----------



## bazzb

I meant 170s I can't type lol!!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for tomorrow bazz. Let us know how it goes. Even better - upload a pic! X


----------



## bazzb

Will do! Feeling more positive now!

When's your next scan


----------



## A1983

So excited for you Bazz!


----------



## bazzb

Scan went well measured 12+1 hb 168


----------



## bazzb

Another


----------



## mannymoo

Awww bazz! That's amazing. I'm going with girl. Are you going to find out? Congrats on such lovely news and good luck with the next trimester. It's such a relief to have the first tri behind you. X


----------



## bazzb

Yes it is!! And yes I want to know what I am having 
My gut says boys but the pics kinda look like a girl!

Any other
Guesses??


Manny how u feeling Hun?


----------



## A1983

Awwww congratulations Bazz, what a beautiful baby you've made xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:cloud9:


----------



## bazzb

Any gender guessed ladies &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mannymoo

I'm sticking with my pink guess. I don't know how the nub theory works but skull def looks more rounded. Did u post scan pic on the gender guesses board?


----------



## bazzb

I did but I only like 3 replies lol

Thx Manny xx


----------



## A1983

According to my working out of the nub theory....you're defo having a girl! Forked and parallel to coccyx!


----------



## bazzb

A1983 said:


> According to my working out of the nub theory....you're defo having a girl! Forked and parallel to coccyx!

Everyone says girl :)


----------



## bazzb

How's everyone??

I'm 14 weeks today :)


----------



## mannymoo

Cute bump Bazz! Mine is about that size and Im only 10 weeks but mostly bloat at this stage. xx


----------



## bazzb

I think mines still
Bloat yet lol

When will i pop?


----------



## mannymoo

With josh I only started to really show at about 19 weeks. I think this time will be much earlier though.. It hard to say though. I think the smaller you are, the earlier you will show.


----------



## bazzb

Oh okay so maybe any day
I am currently only 114 pounds and size 2 

Thanks manny :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sweet bump Bazz :cloud9:


----------



## bazzb

Thanks angel

How is baby pierce doing?


----------



## starry83

Hi Ladies,

Not been on in sooo long and so much has happened! 

Bazz!!!! Congratulations :) So happy for you. Your bump is so cute. 

Manny congrats to you on #2 hope you are feeling well?

I seriously do think this is a very lucky thread :)

A quick update from me, Jessica is 10 and a half months now and is doing so well. Shes such a happy little girlie, shes been walking since 9 months and is getting herself into all sorts of mischief now, I am constantly running round after her. Helpful to lose all the baby weight! 

Shes not the best sleeper, but I cant let her cry so we are on the second week of "get yourself to sleep, in your cot without cuddling" and its going well. She just went down for a nap in record time! 10 mins haha. But it means that she has started settling herself better at night. 

Bazz enjoy every minute of your pregnancy, I know its hard as I think when you have been through miscarriages the worry still hangs around even when the baby is booting you in the ribs. I suppose it felt too good to be true for me. I still miss my bump a lot. The hubby and I are considering trying for another but Jessica is sleeping so badly at the minute we cannot even contemplate it! We have a family wedding in Mexico in Oct so we might try after that, maybe! 

Take care girls, hope all your littles are doing well and h&h 9 months to Manny and Bazz xxx


----------



## bazzb

I totally did not see this update from
Starry!!

So happy Jessica is doing good
Hope she sleeps better soon
Xx


Manny how are u?!


----------



## bazzb

Bump
Pic :)


----------



## bazzb

Everyone ok?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Look at that bump grow Bazz!! :cloud9:

Just busy over here with 1st birthday parties & Pierce's Baptism! Hope you all are well!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

How are those bumps coming along ladies?

Hugs to the babies!! They're all a year old by now :cloud9:


----------



## bazzb

All good here
We are 18+3 and found out Tuesday we are team pink!!!


----------



## bazzb

Potty shot


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats bazz! Awesome pics. Hope to join you as team pink but not too bothered either way. How is your bump? Mine is starting to pop a but now. Need to start taking bump photos but never seem to find the time. Can you feel baby kicking yet?

Hope everyone is doing well. Xx


----------



## bazzb

BuMps getting big now ;)

No kicks yet but they said i have an anterior placenta so that's why

How about u? When a gender scan and do u feel any?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! 

Bazz hope you are enjoying your second trimester! Do you have names picked out for your dd? 

Manny ~ Will you do the gender scan or wait?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Holy mackerel, I'm pregnant again! Totally unexpected since we were using preventative measures! 2 under 2, how do people manage?!? Guess you'll pave the path Manny and have to fill me in! 

Hope you & bump are well Bazz! 

Love to the babies xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Wow congrats!!!
I guess you are in such shock right now

How far along are u?!!


----------



## bazzb

View attachment 797613
20 weeks :)


----------



## bazzb

Angel I posted to you back on the previous page
Just am FYI :)


Manny how are u and bump?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Great bump Bazz! If my calculations are right I'm just over 5 weeks, AF has been irregular since nursing. The Dr drew my Betas Tuesday (6174), will know tomorrow if things are progressing (labs today). 

I'm in total shock...the Universe is an interesting thing. I never imagined myself with 2<2...


----------



## mannymoo

Oh my word. Congrats angel! Welcome to the club! I think it's gonna be busy for us. Will your gap also be about 20 months? Eeeekkkk! Congrats hun.

Bazz that bump is coming along beautifully!! X


----------



## bazzb

I assume you were using contraceptive angel?
What's meant to be will be;)

Manny do you know the gender ?


----------



## xoxo4angel

mannymoo said:


> Oh my word. Congrats angel! Welcome to the club! I think it's gonna be busy for us. Will your gap also be about 20 months? Eeeekkkk! Congrats hun.
> 
> Bazz that bump is coming along beautifully!! X

Thank you. 20 months exactly! Are you nervous? I'm ill prepared, I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. I'm too Type A for surprises! 

Bazz ~ We've used the withdraw method :blush: Worked like a charm for +6 years. Sneaky swimmer must have slipped through and hung out a few days! :haha: How are you getting on? Have you picked names? (Hope I didn't miss it!)


----------



## bazzb

Ahhh the trusted pull out method lol!!
Well congrats again:)

No names yet... A few we like but nothing set in stone
Startinng to feel kicks at night now after my bath. Last night hubby felt one too!! :) 

Xx hope everyone is well


----------



## A1983

Ahh congrats Angel! I better get a move on ;-)

The kicks are wonderful aren't they Bazz &#9829;


----------



## bazzb

Angel how u feeling

Manny how bump

Hi 83:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! MS and a one year old is not fun!! Ha!


----------



## bazzb

Oh no!!!
I can't even imagine 
It was bad enough I had and no baby
And mine lasted until 16+ lol


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Angel - I feel your pain! I hated the first 13 weeks! Almost everything I did was a struggle. It will pass though. Now I feel totally normal again and sometimes forget Im even pregnant! Hope it passes soon. xx

Bazz how is that little girl doing? Hope your little bump is coming along nicely?

I have totally popped in the last little while. I have a real bump now. Will post a pic one day soon. Had another scan this morning and little bean is doing well. Not nearly as active as Josh was. At this stage with Josh Iw as feeling him kick every day but this time around I only feel baby move every couple of days. I guess it is still early days and Dr did say that LO is lying at a difficult angle. Otherwise all good on my side. Tried to sneak a peak at gender this morning but got nothing. We're still not going to find out but if I accidentally happen to see something well that is a different story ;) We are off on holiday tomorrow to Mauritius for a week with the in-laws. Can't wait to sit on the beach and drink a virgin colada! Will check in with you ladies when I get back. Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - hope you are doing well?
Thought I would share my 20 week comparison pic. Soooooo much bigger this time around! I scares me what I will be like by 40 weeks. 

xx
 



Attached Files:







20WeekComparison.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bazzb

Nice bump manny!!!
Welcome back how was ba too ?

How's eveyone else

Angel Hows bump?


----------



## MrsNJR

Hello ladies... Remember me?? I totally forgot this thread until it popped into my head tonight. So I looked it up and I am DELIGHTED to see so many of u expecting!! And guess what? So am I! Baby #2 due in 5 weeks!!! 

Who would think after the stress and heartache that led to us all posting on this thread, to where people are now, in just a couple of years. Lives change so quickly xx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow mrsnjr! Congrats to you. We must be due around the same time. So weird that we had our mcs at about the same time and our ds's at the same time too!! How are you feeling? I'm starting to panic a little. So much to do and so little time. Do you know what you're having?

Bazz how are you? You must be due very soon?

Xx


----------



## MrsNJR

I know Manny, I just read through our first few posts last night and our stories back then we almost identicle, then the little ones arriving at the same time, in fact 8 days apart, and now I reckon 8 days apart in our due dates this time if I've worked it out right from your ticker? I'm due 1st feb. How mad? We r living parallel lives!!

I'm feeling well, can tell the difference this time round with having Oliver to look after as well as being heavily pregnant! But can't complain. :) we don't know the gender, do u know?

I've bought one or two things for baby, like a furry snow suit - I'm thinking for bringing him/her home from hospital in. Things lie that I didn't have for Oli a he was born in the muffle of a very hot (by uk standards!) summer so he lived in little short romper suits for months. Other than that I feel underprepared... But not sure what else I want/need to do?? Obviously we have lots of the basics, crib, blankets, steriliser etc. Tell me, what have I forgotten to do??

I'm going to sign off as its new year here in about 4 mins, but will deffo stick around on this thread and keep up to date with everyone's developments!

Happy new year everyone xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy New Year!! 

Congratulations Mrs on #2! You and Manny are due in no time! I'm curious to see how things go with 2 under 2...please do keep us updated <~~if you have the time!

Afm ~ I had another mc in Sept and am now cautiously pregnant again! Hoping 2015 is a fruitful year ;) 

Bazz ~ how are you??

Hi A & Starry!


----------



## MrsNJR

Hi Angel! 

Sorry to hear u have suffered another m/c. Life can be cruel can't it? But many congratulations on being pregnant again. Everything crossed for a smooth ride this time. 

Yes, 2 under 2 is going to be a handful isn't it...? Lol. But I just keep thinking "other people manage much harder situations... It'll be fine!!" But do keep having very wobbly "will I cope??" moments!

Hope this will be a great year for all of us xx


----------



## bazzb

Angel sorry to read about your loss!! Xx good luck with this pregnancy 

Mrs so happy for u and number 2 xx

Manny how u doing

I feel great just stopped working around Xmas and now just waiting for our little lady
Due in 13 days well we'll almost 12 now :)


----------



## A1983

Omg 12 days Bazz-so exciting! Congratulations to all you ladies too! Sorry Angel to hear that-how far along were you? 

I am cautiously pregnant too-tested positive at 11dpo so I was a bit silly testing so early as I've since been torturing myself over faint lines not getting darker! Today I'm 13dpo and the line is darker than 2 days ago so we'll see.


----------



## xoxo4angel

So exciting Bazz, Manny & Mrs all due soon! What great stories!

A1983 ~ Congratulations! I didn't get a +ve on an IC until 13 dpo and it is only now getting darker, so I understand your worries! I had my 1st Betas drawn Tuesday and they were 229 (16dpo and my IC was still faint?), my second set of labs go in today (19dpo)...hoping things are progressing as expected! 

:dust:


----------



## A1983

Mine are one step pregnancy tests-blue and white ones and they are apparently renowned for not giving dark lines like other tests. My tests still haven't shown up straight away either-takes at least 1-2 minutes!! 

How far along were you before this one Angel?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh the blue dye test are notorious for being faint! 

My last mc happened around the 7 week mark :sadangel: I just need to make it to Jan 22 when I get my first scan, keep sticking! Betas are much much lower this round than with last, but are doubling FX'd it keeps up!


----------



## bazzb

Any pics of your test girls
It's been a while :)

As long as doubling that's a good sign doesn't matter the number u have to start,somewhere


----------



## A1983

Were they doubling with the one before? Yes Bazz is right. Plus I may not even get my betas done this time as they doubled with my first pregnancy without even having a baby growing as it was a blighted ovum. I'm just going to have an early scan like I did with DD around 7 weeks (although I had one at 5 weeks with DD!) 

The wait is so hard as every day gives you more hope but more fear. Here's to both of our babies being healthy and well...and a week apart! 

Ill post a pic in a bit Bazz!


----------



## A1983

Ps Angel, sorry for asking again but do the drs know why you have mc? Is there a reason or is it that 'one in three chance' they told me?


----------



## bazzb

How r the test today ladies?


----------



## A1983

Read my posts I've put up Bazz! Blimic ic's were stressing me out so bought a frer and had a good line. So far so good but we all know this trimester is a long and hopeful one!


----------



## bazzb

Those are good line for ic!

Do U have a pic of frer?


----------



## A1983

Here we go you little stick lover! This was yesterday 15dpo. The test line is the left one

https://db.tt/DhrYgtr1


----------



## bazzb

That's a great line!!!

Haha I do love looking at sticks lolol


----------



## A1983

fingers crossed and lots of prayers it's a forever baby in there


----------



## bazzb

Everything is crossed for u xx and angel


----------



## xoxo4angel

A1983 said:


> Ps Angel, sorry for asking again but do the drs know why you have mc? Is there a reason or is it that 'one in three chance' they told me?

I don't mind you asking...my betas were amazing with my last loss (6,000 range by 5 weeks and doubled beautifully). There were two losses before Pierce, one was chemical, one was trisomy 4. This most recent loss they suspect was a progesterone deficiency. I'm guessing being AMA has something to do with that :shrug: 

Your test look great...I'm sure this is another forever baby for you! The early scan will be nice <3


----------



## A1983

Ama is in age? Surely not? How old are you if you don't mind disclosing ;-) you better not say below 38! 

Are you having progesterone supplements with this pregnancy? How are you feeling? 

I'm feeling nauseous in the morning for about an hour and very mild! With DD I was much more nauseous...so trying not to analyse that as I was less nauseous with my mc, so I associate higher nausea with a stronger pregnancy. Logic however tells me that my betas got to 70,000 or something with my mc and so the fact I didn't feel as sick couldn't have been an indicator of an impending mc...as with DD I was nauseous from week 3.5 so my betas were only low, and puking by week 7. I was never sick with my mc. I'm also feeling quite stretchy and achey which I did more so with my mc-another association im trying not to over analyse!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I turned 39 in October...AMA is +35. They checked my progesterone and said it looked good, I told them it looked good last time too --- I didn't get anywhere *sigh*

I'm sure you've been told you can't really compare pregnancies, so please try not to worry yourself. When will you have your initial appt? Manny & Mrs are these current pregnancies similar to your last? 

Bazz ~ How are you feeling?? What did you name your baby girl (sorry if you've answered this)?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies and happy new year to all of you! Lets hope this is the year of the babies!! Sorry I have been MIA a bit but been on holiday and only got back recently. Its summer here so this is when most people go on holiday. So sad that it must come to an end :(

Bazz - any news on LO? Are you still waiting? Not long now. Yippeeee!!!

A1983 - congrats on being Pregs again! So is that basically everyone on this thread?? I definitely recommend testing only every few days. I drove myself mad testing every day and waiting for the line to get darker. Those early days are so long and hard but fingers crossed, everything is going great. With both successful pregnancies, my MS only kicked in at about 6 - 7 week.

MrsNJR - I also feel totally unprepared. I tried to pack a bit of a hospital bag last night but didn't get very far. Like you, we have most things from DS (feeling a little guilty that this LO isn't get too much new at this stage) but also don't want to prepare a whole new baby room when DS will probably want a big boy room in the next few months and the new baby will be sleeping with us for the first few months anyway. Like you, I do have some wardrobe issues in that DS was born when it was coming into Winter and this one is arriving in peak summer. If only we lived closer - we could just do a wardrobe swop! I have so many fluffy warm baby suits. Other than a few bits and bobs, all I've purchased is a new double pram, and second hand compactum and a second monitor.

Angel - sorry to hear that your last pregnancy ended in MC but congrats on the latest BFP. I have everything crossed that this works out for you. Have you been prescribed progesterone? I have had supplements with all successful pregnancies as I also suffer from prog deficiency - maybe also my age?? What were your last bloods? 

From my side, I am desperately uncomfortable (don't remember being like this with Josh at all) - swollen feet, huge belly and its hot hot hot here. I should be wallowing in the swimming pool. In some ways I just want this baby out but in other ways I really feel like I need the time to prepare and spend some valuable time with Josh before it arrives. Im starting to fear labour but I guess there is nothing I can do. It has to come out somehow. Seeing the OBGYN on Monday and going to ask about being induced again. My mum lives 5 hours away and needs to be here to look after Josh so knowing an approximate date will really help with planning. We have no names at this stage. I can see that being a problem. Anyone got any suggestions? I am back at work for a week or two but really looking forward to just putting my feet up and having a few days of nothing before the baby arrives.

Other than that, all is well. Josh only just started walking over the holidays (at 18 months - nearly 19 months!!!) I had taken him to the Paed a just before because I was starting to panic a little but she said he is totally fine and just a lazy little boy :) He is very cautious and still worn attempt to walk on very hard surfaces but will happily jump on a trampoline without holiday on. Strange kid!! He is really growing up now but I am still worried about how he will be when new baby arrives. I still rock him to sleep at night (I can't help myself - love the special time) and he still sometimes moves to my bed in the middle of the night which means DH has to move beds in the middle of the nights. Now we're going to throw a new born in the mix. Oh boy!!! 

Ok this is turning into a bit of a novel here so I better go and do some work. Happy friday everyone and have lovely weekends. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

So many typos - sorry&#8230;


----------



## xoxo4angel

Manny ~ I enjoy the details you put into your post, thank you. Sorry you are uncomfortable...it's tough being preggers in the middle of the summer :coolio: I'm anxious for your updates when Josh becomes a big brother...I get sad thinking about not being able to give Pierce 100% of my attention <~~I think this is normal :shrug: Yay for Josh finally walking! He must have been proficient in crawling---less bumps on the head that way! Hope you had a beautiful holiday! I'm sure a name will come to you once you hold him/her. FX'd they set an induction date for you! xoxo

Hi ladies :wave:

My betas at 4w1d 229, then 4w4d 779. Progesterone was 26.4...they didn't offer me any progesterone supplements :/. I'll be 6 wks on Sunday...these early days sure crawl by


----------



## A1983

Ahhh manny yes I love reading your posts too, well I do all of you! Do you know if you're having a boy or a girl? 

Bazz you've gone quiet..do you have your baby in your arms?! I bet it hasn't for you, but these last 9 months seem to have flown by! 

How are you feeling Angel? 

Hi Mrs! Just waiting on Starry now?!

Afm, I've been feeling very sick hooray! Especially today! Time us definitely not going quickly though-people always say the second pregnancy goes quickly. Not for me, not this initial stage anyway! Although I do have moments where I forget as so busy with DD, usually after I've thrown her under one arm and a heavy bag in the other! She's so heavy-but there's nothing I can do about that-I have to pick her up!!


----------



## bazzb

Hey ladies 

No baby yet? My due date was today but so far nothing 


Hope everyone is well

83 being sick is a good sign! &#55357;&#56836;

Angel how are u?

Manny and mrs how are he bumps??


----------



## mannymoo

awww Bazz - bet you're ready to meet your little girl now. Hope she comes soon! Are you at least getting to relax and put your feet up? I hope the birth is quick and easy. Can't wait to see a pic of little one. xx

I went to DR on Monday and looks like this is a BIG baby. Already 300g bigger than Josh was when he was born and Ive still got a few weeks to go. Bit concerning. Have another scan on Monday (I go every week now) and he will then tell me if I can be induced at 38 weeks or if I should wait a bit longer. Will keep you posted. 

Hope everyone is doing great!
xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies. To catch up, I went in for an early scan due to brown, then red spotting coupled with cramps. I'm measuring a week off. Despite telling the Dr I know when I ovulated and when we BDed, she holds fast to this looks good for a 5 week pregnancy...I should've been 6+3. So now I wait for a repeat scan, that is if a natural mc doesn't happen first. 

A1983 ~ You are so insightful, thank you for sharing your stories and arming me with ideas to address with the Dr.  I appreciate your theory on how I could be measuring a week behind, it gave me a glimmer of hope. I had a similar situation and the RE said, "I'd like to be honest with you...I've seen this turn into a happy ending before Angel---only the Mom was 10 years younger than you." *heartbreaking!* I went on to mc. So I'm trying to hang on to the optimism that currently surrounds me. 

Bazz ~ Thank you for popping in on my other thread xoxo I hate to bring such depressing news here to a thread so full of life (literally)! I am so excited for you to bring your DD in to this world and eagerly await your announcement of her arrival! Have you named her yet? 

Manny ~ That's a substantial difference in weight, too sweet! Are you carrying this LO differently than you did with Josh (high or low)?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - 

Bazz - what news from you? Are you still waiting? Hope baby comes soon.

Angle - sorry about what you are going through. Any updates? Josh measured at least a week behind in every scan from day 1 and I knew exactly when I ovulated so don't lose hope. Really hoping you get some good news. xx

How is everyone else? 

No news this side. Had a scan yesterday and told to just keep waiting. Will go again on Monday..


----------



## bazzb

Induction this morning in 3 hours!!
Little nervous will update propely when i can


Xxx to all


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck to you. Keep us posted :)


----------



## A1983

Eeeek how exciting! 

That's all positive Angel, what Manny said? Manny did you spot? There are so many different variables with each pregnancy


----------



## bazzb

3 cm so I am being admitted will
Update when I can x


----------



## bazzb

She arrived after 4 hours of labour and 42 min of pushong

Shes perfect 6 pounds 6 ounces and 20.5 inches long xx


----------



## A1983

Awww she's dinky! Congratulations Bazz and what a fabulous labour! I hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## mannymoo

CONGRATS BAZZ!! Sounds like everything went really well for you. Did you have any pain meds? Do you have a name yet? Can't wait to see a pic of your little princess. Hope the next few days go really well for you all. xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations Bazz! She sounds just darling! :cloud9:

PS Manny, that is reassuring to know you had measured behind and all was well! Glad your scan went well, looking forward to your updates!

:wave: 1983. It does give me a glimmer of hope to hear other success stories...I'm afraid to get my hopes up though!


----------



## bazzb

Angel hope all is okay 
When's nexy scan

I had an epsidital as I progressed so quick 3 cm to 10 cm
In less then 3 hours i shocked he nurses lol

I have 3 stitches that are kinda sore today but other then that inam fine 

Xx to all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## A1983

Awww Bazz she is just perfect, sooo beautiful! You did it!!!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Beautiful bazz. Well done. She looks so content. Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What an angel :cloud9: And you certainly had her quickly! 

My next scan is Monday, I'm surprised you even have the time to ask---thank you :hugs: Give that beautiful girl a big cuddle for me...enjoy motherhood xoxo


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Angel - how was the scan? Hoping for some good news? xx


----------



## bazzb

Angel I see in your signature It wasnt good news, I am so sorry this hads happenef to you i am thinking of U xx hope pierce is giving you lots of extra cuddles and hugs xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Awww Angel, So sorry - I didn't even think to look at your signature. Sending you big hugs. I really hope that is the end of your bad luck and that next time around is smooth sailing for you. xxxx

Bazz - hope things are going well for you? Is there a name yet? Or have i missed it? xx


----------



## bazzb

So far she's s great sleeper usually up only every 4 hours at night!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies xoxo There was no further growth on Monday's scan. Heartbroken, I opted for a D&C (it had been 3 weeks and no true progress for a natural mc). Pierce certainly helps ease the heartache...I'm just in disbelief that it happened again :sad2: 

It certainly brings a smile to my face to hear your sweet daughter is a great sleeper Bazz! And Lily is such a precious name :cloud9:

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new arrivals!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Our little girl arrived this morning! All is well and labour only lasted 1 hour 40 mins. Had an epidural after 30 mins and had no pain for the remainder of the time. Pushed for less than 10 minutes. I can't believe how lucky I have been. Will post a pic when I get home. Xx


----------



## bazzb

Congrats manny!!

Can't wait for thr details :)


----------



## A1983

Aw congratulations Manny!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations Manny!


----------



## MrsNJR

Big congratulations to bazz and manny. Angel... So sorry for your loss xx seems cruel to say in the same message... Xx

I'm currently 40 weeks +4 days. No action here!! Had a sweep Tuesday, having another next Tuesday if nothing happening, and then induction booked for next Thursday if still no baby by then :)


----------



## mannymoo

Any news mrsnjr? Surely baby must have arrived by now?

All is good this side and Megan is an angel baby. Josh on the other hand is being quite difficult. I'm hoping he will soon realize that she is here to stay and goes back to the happy little boy he used to be. 

How is everyone else? Angel - will you / have you done any testing to see why this keeps happening? Apologies if you've told us before...

Bazz how is lily? And how is motherhood going for you?

All the other ladies... Hi!!


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:

My follow up appt is next week, DH is a firm no for ttc again, so I'm not sure any testing will be necessary. I'm slowly chipping away at him, but waiver myself, so we'll see. 

I'm glad Megan (love the name) is an easy baby :cloud9: Hugs to Josh, hope his adjustment period is swift. 

A1983 ~ Excited for your scan...glad things are going smoothly this round! Hugs to Nia. Is she finished with treatments on her leg? (hope it's ok that I've asked xoxo)


----------



## outdoorgirl23

Hey Ladies! 

I had a MC back in March last year at 5 weeks they called it a chemical. Then I had another last month at 9 weeks actually lost it at 10 weeks. When I went in for scan they told me baby stopped growing at 7 weeks 5 days. My progesterone came back low but OBGYN said it could of just been due to the fact I was having a MC. She told me to wait 3 cycles before trying again. She told me it's not healthy to try right after MC and that chances of losing it again are high then. I am going to wait before I start tracking everything again but we are not not trying. She told me that progesterone can't hurt and that they don't know why baby stopped growing so we are going to try progesterone just in case my body doesn't produce enough to grow baby until placenta takes over.


----------



## A1983

Ahh sorry outdoor girl, how traumatic, all us ladies understand how you must be feeling-it really is an awful awful time-especially with the uncertainty about what caused the mc as all you want to do us never ever have another and instead hold your healthy baby at the end. A few ladies on here used progesterone and baby aspirin so ill let them explain-but they all have a baby (or two!) now. For me I don't know why I had a mc, statistics...either way it was an incredibly painful time. I didn't wait 3 cycles though-I was told to wait one so lining of womb and hormones stable...I tried on cycle 2 post mc and fell pregnant with my DD cycle 3. Good luck-you will get there I promise


----------



## mannymoo

Hi outdoorgirl! Welcome to the thread. As A1980 says, we've all been there and it is a very dark and lonely place. BUT there is light at the end of the tunnel. After 2 MCs (one at 8 weeks and one at 11 weeks) I now have 2 beautiful babies. I had progesterone pills and low dose aspirin for my second mc pregnancy (but started a bit late as I was on holiday when I got my bfp) and for both my healthy pregnancies. I don't know if it is what helped or if it was just one of those things, but I doesn't hurt to try it. I too never waited to try again. My obgyn suggested waiting one cycle but also said if I came back pregnant after that one cycle it would most probably Lu be fine. I think your body will know if your ready or not and if you're not ready, you won't get your bfp that cycle. But don't give up. You will get there and it will be well worth the wait!!!

Hope everyone else is well. How are you doing angel? Hope things are looking up for you?

Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! 

Manny & Bazz hope your little ladies are doing beautifully!

A1983 ~ So your scan bumped you up 2 weeks?!? How exciting! 

Nothing new here, just enjoying Pierce and his fiesty personality <3


----------



## bazzb

Hey angel

All good here, we moved little miss to her own room last night, with an angel and video monitor. She did great slept from 9pm-8am

She's getting so big at two months she now weights 11.5 pounds, she was only 6.5 at birth &#10084;&#65039;

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## A1983

Wow that's an amazing sleep!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sweet Lily is an amazing sleeper!! What a lucky Mommy you are! Pierce was a beast, cluster feeding at night was not fun...come to think of it, Lily sleeps better than Pierce even now! Ha! I love the avatar pic of her!

:wave: 1983 and lil peanut!


----------



## bazzb

I stopped bf at 6 weeks, she was sleeping so good I had to wake myself to pump to avoid engorgement.


hi 83, how is your pregnancy going?

angel how are things, hows pierce?


----------



## bazzb

:flower:Hi everyone


----------



## A1983

Hi Angel! How is Lily?! 

I'm all good thank you-found out im having a boy! Feels a little alien as so used to Nia...and me...but I'm sure ill be ok once he's in my arms. 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## bazzb

All good here 

Congrats on the boy!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats A1983!

:wave: ladies!


----------



## A1983

Alien was probably the wrong word hahaha!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Congrats on the boy 1983! It is so nice having one of each!

Angel how are you doing? Are you going to try again or have you definitely decided no more ttc? Thinking of you. X

Bazz how is sweet little Lilly? Still sleeping like an angel?

All good here. Megan is also an angel. She sleeps from 8pm to 7am every night. I am so lucky as I've barely been sleep deprived since she was born. And Josh is also sleeping like a champ. He is such a precious little thing. Can't believe he is turning 2 in a couple of weeks. He sings happy birthday almost daily.

Hope you are all well. Xxx


----------



## bazzb

Hey manny sorry I was away on vacation for a few weeks and am just seeing this now

Baby is doing awesome she sleeps about 11-12 hours a night in her crib in her own room!


Hope everyone else well

So glad Megan is such a good sleeper also 
Lucky mama :)


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies how is everyone! My baby boy was born 7.15lbs 2 weeks ago and is doing well!! Of course I'm in sleep deprivation land again and he feeds/wakes every 1.5-2 hours but it's still early days I must remember! Plus it's extra exhausting with a toddler too! I'm very blessed none the less and am making sure I really cherish this newborn stage as I'll probably not be doing it again! Any tips send this way re night sleeping! I think I was lucky with my daughter - I know she was sleeping 8-3am at 4 weeks old!! Hope you're all well


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations A1983! Hope delivery went well for you this time xoxo


----------



## bazzb

Congrats Hun!!!!! Thanks for updating xxx


Hi everyone hope your all well &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bazzb

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats A1983! What is little mans name? I hope he is settling in well. How quickly we forget about those sleepless nights... How is DD doing as a big sister?

How is everyone else on this thread doing? It has been a while since I was last hear. All good this side. Kids doing well.

Quick question for everyone - was your AF consistent when it returned? My returned last month and I thought it would have come again last week. After DS, af returned after 7 months and was spot on every 28 days. Just wondering what everyone's experiences were? I have considered doing an HPT but think it is highly unlikely given the amount of BDing that happens when there are 2 LOs in the house ;)

Xx


----------



## bazzb

I'm afraid Im no help as I went on bcp at 7 weeks pp 

Please update us if u test!! :)


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks bazz. Please to report that af arrived this morning. I was having a minor panic attack. Ha ha


----------



## bazzb

Ha ha this time I'm glad af came :)


----------



## bazzb

Hi ladies xx to all

How are u?!

We had a busy year we moved across country back to my hometown :) so happy


----------



## bazzb

Angel congrats on the new pregnancy


----------



## mannymoo

Ahhh hi ladies! Congrats angel. Have everything crossed for you. And A1983 are you pregnant again or have you just not updated your signature like me &#128556;. 

It's been a while since I was on here. Feeling all broody again but I think a third child might drive over the edge! Bazz are you planning a second anytime soon?

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## lesondemavie

I just wanted to drop in and say that I found this thread so comforting and so inspiring. I just found out at my 8 week scan last week that my very first little bean stopped growing at 6+4. Needless to say, I'm devastated and still processing everything. We plan to get back to ttc again as soon as I'm cleared by the doctor, but I'm also terrified to open myself back up to this deep, awful pain. Reading through your posts, I realize that I will have the strength to keep going on. I will be ok, even if it happens again, and there is still so much hope that I will be a mom one day. Thank you all for coming here and sharing your stories. I know it wasn't for my benefit, but it has already helped me so very much all the same <3


----------



## bazzb

Manny I can't image 3 ha ha 

Leson I'm so glad u got hope and inspiration from our posts 
It was a rough ride and took me a few years but we all got our rainbows in the endxx 


Good luck to you Hun


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Thank you. Things look so much more promising this round! I am so sick and I feel guilty because I'm half the Mom Pierce is used to. I know it will pass, but not soon enough! 

Hope everyone had a nice Valentine's <3

Leson ~ Such a sad time you are going through :hugs: We've been there, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and your rainbow baby!


----------



## A1983

Ahhh angel I'm so glad you're expecting!!! Are you on any medications? Had any scans? Don't worry about needing to rear more with Pierce - he will have the best gift in a few months x

Leson - we feel your hurt and deep sadness - it was an extremely hard and painful time for me, but time heals and so does getting pregnant again when you are ready. I was 8 weeks too when I found out and my whole future with that baby I had planned - I just broke. Bit here I am now with two little ones and I have never been so happy - despite the rough rides!! You'll be here too, I promise. Miscarriages are so very common and I don't know many people that haven't had one or k ow someone that has - especially with your first pregnancy.

No no I'm not pregnant! Just haven't changed my sig! I was totally done with babies once little one arrived but now I'm thinking....oh I could have another one!!


----------



## A1983

Excuse typos


----------



## xoxo4angel

They do have me on progesterone suppositories, started at 4w4d. My sister is a L&D nurse in a small town (4hrs away), so she had her Dr's see me as soon as I got a +ve HPT. We saw a gest sac :) Her Dr's then called my local OB/GYN and I was seen for a scan at 5w5d (yolk sac), 6w6d (hb <3), 8w1d (hb)...I'll go to Genetic Counseling & have NT Scan at 12w2d. They are certainly paying more attention to me this round!

For now I pray for the ms to ease up and try not to feel so bad that Pierce is over indulging in tv! 

Glad you all are well. Talks of #3?? I'm silently panicking over having a 3yo and newborn-ha!!


----------



## A1983

When is your scan Angel? Very excited for you! And very happy too - really have been hoping you will have another baby


----------



## A1983

Ah just re read your post - 2 days to go


----------



## A1983

Ha ha my signature &#128517;&#128514; I'm not pregnant again !


----------



## bazzb

Lol are u sure


----------



## bazzb

Well is hAppened 

One oopstnis month the day before pos opk

11 dpo today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bazzb

Frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lesondemavie

So I popped in here to let you all know what hope this thread gave me back I'm February after my MMC. Well I finally pushed to have my progesterone tested and it's super low. Going on Prometrium this cycle to see if that helps. Trying to stay hopeful, but my heart is still breaking. Did any of you go through something like that?


----------



## mannymoo

Oh wow Bazz. Such lovely news. I haven't been on here in ages. So pleased I decided to pop on and see what's happening! Good luck with the pregnancy.

Lesondemavie sorry you are going through this. I had low progesterone too but they only ever gave me supplements to take after I got a bfp. Fingers crossed that prometrium works for you first cycle. Let us know!

Hope everyone else is well? Hello from this side of the globe. Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow. I'm 107 weeks pregnant!?! Must update that...


----------



## lesondemavie

Thanks for the response manny. I suppose it is possible to get pregnant naturally despite the low progesterone since it already happened once, but the ob said that my lining is probably too thin for implantation. My level was just 3.7ng/ml at 7 DPO. It took 6 cycles the first time, and I'm already on my 4th cycle since the MMC. Hoping Prometrium helps speed things along. Did it take you long to conceive naturally with low progesterone?


----------



## bazzb

Last test 15dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bazzb

lesondemavie said:


> Thanks for the response manny. I suppose it is possible to get pregnant naturally despite the low progesterone since it already happened once, but the ob said that my lining is probably to thin for implantation. My level was just 3.7ng/ml at 7 DPO. It took 6 cycles the first time, and I'm already on my 4th cycle since the MMC. Hoping Prometrium helps speed things along. Did it take you long to conceive naturally with low progesterone?

Hi

I'm no help with low prog but wanted to wish you luck xx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Lesondemavie - I don't come on here too often so apologies for taking so long to come back to you. Never really had too much problem getting pregnant. First pregnancy was the first month we tried. After 1st MC, we waited one month and then got pregnant again the next month. Third pregnancy took 2 or 3 months - can't really remember. Fourth pregnancy took about 6 months but TBH, my ovulation cycle was still a bit out after DS was born and having a one year old didn't allow us much time to DTD. How is it going with you?

So DH and I had a weekend away this weekend and DTD a lot. I haven't been tracking my cycles too well and haven't been on BC. Anyhow - just realised I probably O'ed this weekend so watch this space. Hubby is very keen on a third but I am freaking out a bit. I know my luck - I'll probably end up with twins! If its BFN for me this month, I think we will wait a bit longer. Not sure Im ready to go back to real baby stages but also knocking on the door of 40 so can't wait too much longer if we do want another.

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm not so great manny, but thanks for asking. My first cycle with Progesterone was a bust, and it took 4 days after stopping for AF to arrive. On to cycle 5 post-MMC. Hoping this is the one.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bazz ~ Congratulations!! Have you had any Dr appts yet?

Manny ~ Any #3 news? 

I'm rarely on BnB but it's nice to pop in and see mini updates with you ladies :) I'm 32 weeks...braving a brutal summer, ready for this little fella to make his debut! 

Leson ~ Sorry to hear about your progesterone struggles, fingers crossed the Dr's can get you sorted :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Yes I've had three scans so far! Some spotting early on and. Big bleed at 9 weeks so cause seen on scan. 12 week scan looked great and I check the Hb regularly xx

Wow can't believe your 32 weeks already!!! 

Manny how r u ?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all, how is everyone? So DH and I decided to try for no 3 for one month only. We didn't want baby to be born after May because how schools work here. We decided that if it didn't work in the one month, then we would wait until May 2017, try for 4 months and if nothing, we would just be happy with our 2. Anyway, the first month worked! Got bfp last week. I'm in a bit of shock and have absolutely no idea how we will cope. Need a bigger car, bigger house etc. but it's still early days so we'll see what happens. My test this morning seems a bit lighter than yesterday but the control line is much lighter too so I'm guessing it's just the test. Going to go for bloods this week and then first scan in a couple of weeks. Will keep you all posted. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

And here are my tests! Far right is from Friday, middle is from Sunday and far left is from today. Im a bit worried that todays test and yesterdays test look almost the same (in fact todays might be a bit lighter) but the control line on todays test also looks much lighter so Im hoping its just the test. Will do another one tomorrow and see what happens. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4266.JPG
File size: 287.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats manny! Sorry I was so down last time I posted. Just got my rainbow BFP this morning at 11 DPO. So scared, but so happy and hopeful. Thanks for letting me pop in and get a bit of support here and there throughout this process. Really hoping this is it for us.


----------



## mannymoo

Excellent news lesondemavie! Huge congrats to you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. See you on the 1st tri boards! Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations Manny!!


----------



## lesondemavie

I may wait until 2nd tri Manny. This is my first pregnancy since the miscarriage and I'm just a ball of nerves. Enjoy the 1st tri boards and see you over there later on I hope :)


----------



## lesondemavie

Looks like a chemical for me...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: lesondemavie


----------



## mannymoo

So so sorry lesondemavie. Are you sure? Could it not be implantation bleeding? With both my DS and DD I had IB several days after getting a bfp. I'm so sorry you're going through this stressful time. Xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

I'm not bleeding since I'm still on progesterone, but the line on my frer is barely there when it was getting darker before. I just had a feeling. I had a feeling with my mmc too. Going in for a blood test tomorrow to confirm before I can stop taking P and move on with things.


----------



## bazzb

So sorry x


----------



## lesondemavie

Starting bleeding last night. Right on time just like I had stopped taking progesterone at 14DPO and it never was. Hopefully third time is lucky for us too.


----------



## mannymoo

So sorry Hun. Really hope its third time luck for you. For me, the third time was the charm. Will you try again straight away? Thinking of you. It's such a horrible thing to go through. Xxx


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes spoke to DH today. We are going to try this month. We have an RE appointment scheduled for 10/10, so after that we'll have a doctor who actually cares about helping us get and stay pregnant.


----------



## lesondemavie

Turns out I have Hashimoto's. I had elevated TSH, causing high prolactin, causing premature failure of my corpus luteum (and a short LP). I've been on synthroid for 1.5 weeks now, and we just got our third BFP this morning. RE will do a blood test on Thursday. Stinks we can't feel excited yet. I'm worried my thyroid is still off and we'll just lose this one too but the RE is helping us this time. She has me on both estrogen and progesterone since the CL produces both and she just upped my E dose as my level came back low at 7 DPO. Guess we'll see how this goes.

How are you doing manny?


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies! How is everyone?

Leson I see you're expecting - congratulations!!!! 

And Angel, your baby is here - it only feels like yesterday when you were ttc! Huge congratulations &#129303;


----------



## lesondemavie

Oh yea I didn't update here! That BFP at the end of October is now a healthy, growing fetus measuring 13+1 with a heartbeat of 156 &#128525;. The RE is absolutely amazing. She monitored my hormones closely and adjusted as needed, and we get weekly ultrasounds which is so reassuring. Can't believe I'm in the second trimester! I bought my first mat clothes and new bras this weekend.


----------

